# PC Buying Guide - July 2011



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

*PC Buying Guide*​*img12.imageshack.us/img12/1391/38795724.jpg


*Contributions, Suggestions By -*


Cilus|Tkin|Skud|Piyush|Sarath|Shayem|Topgear|d3p5kor|Vickybat|MegaMind|comp@ddict|The Sorcerer|thetechfreak|Extreme Gamer|Geek-With-Lens



*Our suggestions on various budgets -*

Rigs From 20k - 30k
Rigs From 35k - 50k
Rigs From 60k - 85k
Rigs From 100k - 135k​


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|20400
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Basic Sandybridge Rig - 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|25800
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|31200
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6770|7000


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|36400
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 35k (Llano for entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A8-3850|7000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6670|5600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
*Total*
|35700
*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB|2000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41600
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11000
*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4500
*RAM*
|Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB|2000
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|13200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|49500
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16000
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61800
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 70k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|70300
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition * 2 Crossfire|19600
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|84700
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22000
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|104100
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 110k (Extreme 3D Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX560 2GB * 2 SLI/MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|26000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|111400
*Optional upgrades for 110k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Sub 135k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC * 2 Crossfire|32000
*SSD*
|OCZ 120 GB Agility 3 SATA III|12500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|135000
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

*PC Buying Guide - March 2011*



lordirecto said:


> Creative? EP630?
> I must insist you to try a Grado, any Grado. Then you will understand what I *really* mean.



Creative EP-50.

I understand clearly what you mean. Will look up *Grado* now.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

^good


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> you can quote HD6950 1GB as an optional choice but I wanted to enlist GTX 560 Ti - we have talked so much about it on different threads and it would be an kinda injustice if we don't include it at-least in a single config - beside this it will make some fanboys really happy
> 
> I personally prefer Altec BXR1221 ( and think it's better )  compared to Logitech Z313.



ya i have listed all of them. 



vickybat said:


> @* Topgear*
> 
> Yup buddy we can mention both the cards. The 6950 performs great and has its usp's.
> 
> ...



thanks for info vicky. 



lordirecto said:


> @Jas: Dude, is something wrong with you? I am serious. Why do you have to suggest Steelseries and Razer headsets!!! From my experience, they are pathetic. They trully are 600 rupees headsets sold at 1500 and 3000 rupees, because of the costs involved in advertising.
> I am sure people will be able to find headsets from Senheisser or JVC at the same pricepoint that will give 10 times better performance.
> I decided to spend 6000 rupees on a grado headphones just to listen to songs, and I am hear sounds that I have never heard in all the songs I have had for years. I am sure you wont believe me.



i have mentioned them after seeing reviews and they are specifically for gaming in which their performance is excellent. their music performance was not worth 3k. (exception to that roccat kave).

and they are optional. you have speakers in normal configs. i mentioned them as gamers like headsets.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

@Jas: Dude, I agree those headsets may perform well in games. But dont you think that a person who is investing in a high end gaming rig will want headphones/headsets that can perform well in all the areas? 
That is why I feel it will be a better deal to get headphones/headsets that will give a good performance in all areas, and not just a few.

NOTE: Gaming rigs can also play music files, right?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

as i said lordirecto we have speakers and good ones like logitech x506, altec lansing vs4621, vs2621, logitech z313 for music and all depending on budget. 

and the headset mentioned in 100k and 130k optional is roccat kave which is superb all rounder. check its reviews.

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------

lordirecto let someone else reply on headphone area. piyush baba has good knowledge about gaming 

BTW check this out for 3.5k - 
NZXT M59 - 001BK Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW check this out for 3.5k -
> NZXT M59 - 001BK Review - Overclockers Club



Ah that's Sam's cabby there.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2011)

^^a very cool looking and great performer too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 12, 2011)

but sammy doesnt post in pc config section 

anyways baba your comments on headsets yaar.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync : Z68 Express Makes Its Debut

and BTW guys i checked toms, anandtech, guru3d, overclockers club again and 1100t was better in most multithreaded apps and 2500k in others. confusions!


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 13, 2011)

good find. but really is it good for gamers?? i mean a gamer would most likely have a discrete graphics solution, so no point in using the integrated graphics.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2011)

@Jas
Wouldn't an OCed 2500K beat a 1100T? 

@Aashrey99
Mostly yes. But its still useful for QuickSync and other features.
I asked this in the SB thread and topgear and tkin explained it to me. Check that thread if you want.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

ishu ji all people dont overclock. ok i am putting those benches in sandybridge thread. look there.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135653-intel-sandy-bridge-discussion-7.html#post1350405


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 13, 2011)

very nice update Jas. Looks really good  May god bless you with enough money to actually buy one of those high end rigs lol


----------



## ashwinnambiar46 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you should include a Eyefinity setup in your list. just add 2 more monitors to your top of the line list along with Xfire of a 6970.

I'm saving up some cash in the next few months to make this deam setup come true.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

@ashw: The question is not just about adding a config. The question is, to how many people will the displayed configs be useful to.

Improving on your idea, why not just add a note in the bottom of any config that can support multiple monitors that they can buy an alternate monitor(for multiple monitor).
Eg: Monitor model(ofc the price also) * the number of max monitors supported by that GPU.

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

@Jas: You still have not got a reply on that headphones. I suggest you add a note(looks like I am suggesting a lot of note-adding  ) to ask the forum members before deciding on a pair of headphones.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2011)

ashwinnambiar46 said:


> I think you should include a Eyefinity setup in your list. just add 2 more monitors to your top of the line list along with Xfire of a 6970.
> 
> I'm saving up some cash in the next few months to make this deam setup come true.



get a Sapphire HD5870 2GB Eyefinity edition ( supports 6 monitors ) gfx card @ ~25.5K with your desired config and monitor 

BTW, we should re-think about UPS pricing :

Numeric 650VA is around ~3K
Numeric 1KVA is around ~4.5K
*and Numeriuc 800VA is around ~4K*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> very nice update Jas. Looks really good  May god bless you with enough money to actually buy one of those high end rigs lol



thanks



ashwinnambiar46 said:


> I think you should include a Eyefinity setup in your list. just add 2 more monitors to your top of the line list along with Xfire of a 6970.
> 
> I'm saving up some cash in the next few months to make this deam setup come true.



yup i will include eyefinity and 3d separate setups.



lordirecto said:


> @ashw: The question is not just about adding a config. The question is, to how many people will the displayed configs be useful to.
> 
> Improving on your idea, why not just add a note in the bottom of any config that can support multiple monitors that they can buy an alternate monitor(for multiple monitor).
> Eg: Monitor model(ofc the price also) * the number of max monitors supported by that GPU.
> ...



exactly. not everyone can get 3 monitors. so it will be a separate section. 

about headphones ok you mention the ones you want to be put up.. i will see them.



topgear said:


> get a Sapphire HD5870 2GB Eyefinity edition ( supports 6 monitors ) gfx card @ ~25.5K with your desired config and monitor
> 
> BTW, we should re-think about UPS pricing :
> 
> ...



ok i will update them.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 14, 2011)

jas see this
Logitech Launches Z906 Speakers; Will Replace Z5500 > Speakers > Techtree.com


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

nice find aby geek.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2011)

Trying for the 60K PhysX config:



*Processor| Phenom II X6 1090T BE| 10K
Motherboard| MSI 890GX-G65| 6.8K
Ram| G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL| 2.5K
HDD| Segate 500 GB SATA| 1.7K
Graphics Card| Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB | 14.5K
PhysX Card| Biostar GT240 1 GB GDDR3| 4.2K
DVD Writer| LG 22X SATA DVD| 0.9K
PSU| Corsair GS 600CXUK 80+| 4.6K
Case| CM Elite 430| 2.5K
Monitor| Benq G2220HD| 7.3K
Mouse and Keyboard| Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle| 2K
UPS| Numeric 800VA| 2.5K
Speakers| Altec Lansing VS2621| 1.6K
|Total|61.1K*
This can be upgraded by adding a 2500K and P67 mobo which will slightly overshoot the budget.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 15, 2011)

doubtfull about the psu make it vx550 for few hundred rupees more. and yes you forgot the hard drive too.

also wont nzxt gamma be a better choice?


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Trying for the 60K PhysX config:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how come a HD6850 can be 14.5K - are you referring to the HD6950 1GB


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2011)

Ya, Topgear, I was referring HD 6950. Thanks for pointing it out. Corrected in my post.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

isn't initial setup for using physx card with amd gpu is heck of a deal..it requires some dummy monitor setup and software crack, right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

Why not a 2400? It'll be around the same price.
If someone wants OCing he can get 2500k with P67.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Trying for the 60K PhysX config:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice cilus. just psu - SeaSonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k

and i made 80k one - 

*Sub 80k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/ASUS Direct CU II 560|14500
*Physx Card*
|Zotac GTS450|6500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel|5500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10800
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|80600

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




masterkd said:


> isn't initial setup for using physx card with amd gpu is heck of a deal..it requires some dummy monitor setup and software crack, right?



cilus will mention every thing required. he has researched on it.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Why not a 2400? It'll be around the same price.
> If someone wants OCing he can get 2500k with P67.



ya even 2400 can be put.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

masterkd said:


> isn't initial setup for using physx card with amd gpu is heck of a deal..it requires some dummy monitor setup and software crack, right?


No you just need the patch. If someone knows about Physx he can make it work. 

You don't need the dummy monitor thing on W7.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Use this physx patch

*www.overclock.net/attachments/ati/...-run-physx-windows-7-ati-physx-mod-1.04ff.rar

Guide How To: Run PhysX in Windows 7 with ATi Cards - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the info..actually i knew a process from guru3d..that must be old process!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

guys 50k alsoneed a change. 6850 not enough.

initial was this - 

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|3000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|50500
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
i am planning to add this - 

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|6300
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|3000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|50900
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
your comments?
most people here  in this forum look for 50k gaming rig. so i decided to add better gpu. 955 is also fast enough.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 15, 2011)

masterkd said:


> isn't initial setup for using physx card with amd gpu is heck of a deal..it requires some dummy monitor setup and software crack, right?


No it is not a heck of a deal and does not require any multi monitor setup. A software hack is required only which is pretty simple to use. Anandtech has a great review and how to do guide for using nVidia card as PhysX with a Radeon card.

And 2400 can be used but I suggested a 6 core unlocked processor for further overclocking and reducing CPU bottleneck. apart for gaming, in heavily multi threaded environment, 1090T is advisable. Plus you are getting a CF supported mobo on this price.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

Jas, your concept is good that putting a better GPU and compromise a little on the Processor side. But I think people may object as 955 is really an old one and Sandy Bridge is the new face of the performance which has blown away any competition.
And performance advantage of i5 2400 over Phenom II 955 is not small. So better stick with the 2400.


----------



## murali1003 (Mar 15, 2011)

where r u getting pc components at this price? does anybody know any shop in chennai close to this price range. recommended shops to me they sell 10% more price from your quote. Also give me links to few good online purchasing sites in India

*www.deltapage.com/list/index.html 
*challengerpage.in/pricelist.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

ok cilus i will keep it same.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 16, 2011)

erm cilus's 60k config doesnt include hdd please check that.

also jas the 80k config could use a better display or a better mobo.


and 50k umm we could fit in 2x550 ti i suppose.


*www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/22125-today-is-the-geforce-gtx-550-ti-day

*www.fudzilla.com/reviews/item/22122-gainward-gtx-550-ti-golden-sample-tested

*www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/22124-amd-radeon-hd-6950-1gb-drops-to-€18990


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2011)

*Sandy bridge i7 2600k-16.200/-*
Sandy bridge i7 2600-14900/-
*sandy bridge i5 2500k-11250/-*
sandy bridge i5 2500-10250/-
sandy bridge i5 2400-9700/-
sandy bridge i5 2300-9200/-
*sandy bridge i3 2100-6000/-*

Msi P67A-GD55 *(B3)-STEPPING* -9800/-
Intel Orignal Motherboard DH67BL-*B3 STEPPING*  -5600/-


----------



## aby geek (Mar 16, 2011)

umm tg i3 2100 invades e7500's space how much faster is it to e7500 in %age?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 16, 2011)

> erm cilus's 60k config doesnt include hdd please check that.



Updated bro. Thanks for catching it up.


----------



## eagle06 (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys are  B3 revision sandy bridge mobos are available yet in india?


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2011)

look at post No. 904


----------



## aby geek (Mar 17, 2011)

top gear please a coparison between e7500 and i3 2100.


heres the new cards review
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-550-ti-review-msi-cyclone-ii-oc


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

^Comparison: e7500 and i3 2100


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Nice find   and there's no doubt SB core i3 2100 is faster than previous gen wolfdale.

BTW, here's a update on gfx card prices :

*PALIT GT430 1GB GDDR3 Graphic Card - 3625/-
PALIT GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 6650/-*
PALIT GTS 450 SONIC Edition 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 7700/-
PALIT GTX 460 SMART Edition 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 10000/-
*PALIT GTX 460 SONIC Edition 1GB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 10900/-*
PALIT GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 28000/-
PALIT GTX 570 SONIC Platinum Edition 1280MB GDDR5 Graphic Card - 22000/-
PALIT GTX 560 Ti 1GB SONIC Edition GDDR5 Graphic Card - 15750/-


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey i am going for the 20k configuration.But i need a GPU for 2k-2.5k for little gaming.Please suggest me.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 18, 2011)

*MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC*  is available now at *14.8k *at smc international. Check *HERE*.

Really a sweeeeet deal.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2011)

^i have already mentioned it 14.5k to pair with 6950 1gb's price


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2011)

samaresh7 said:


> Hey i am going for the 20k configuration.But i need a GPU for 2k-2.5k for little gaming.Please suggest me.



get a 9500GT


----------



## blackbird (Mar 20, 2011)

Lamigton guys are very very irritating.
I am not a pro but i have a opinion and pov of mine.
*PURCHASED*
*Asus M4A78LT-M LE* - 2800
*AMD Athlon II X2 255* - 3100 (he was giving me this at 2950 but without vat stupid as i see)
Inquired above config in many shops and the range was
5700 - 5900 (i think 5700 was for non vat)

*Logitech MK200* MM Keyb+optical mouse - 620

Now the above was ranging 610 - 650
*Creative A35 2.0* - 390
Oh this item was actually was my fighting issue... because 390 - 450 (everywhere it is 390 and some one is giving me at 450

there are few problems through because of which i didn't purchase further...
I actually got qutation for 8-10 shops (yes time consuming..) for all items.


*DIDN'T PURCHASED YET* (but rates are confirmed)
*Hard disk* - 1700 (cheapest quote i got 1625 ) Segate .12 500gb
*Ram (corsair 2gb ddr3 1333mhz)* - 1200 and also some where (cheapest quote i got 990..)
Bijli oh that best myth on forums that 1100 you will get Bijli without smps. And believe me last time i tried it failed (dec 2010) now i tried it failed....
Actually
*Bijli without smps* - 1300 (it is also having a lot of availability issues. even on itwares shop which is elouge he was giving me cm-310) cheapest quote i got 1250.
Now even if u want a good (standard and stupid smps) than xtech 550w- Rs.450 - 550

*sony 24x box pack (not oem) *- 940 somewhere 1k remember to see the link
Sony Launches 24X DVD Writer in India
*Lg 24x* was 800.
Avoid OEM OF SONY it is old stock now. i would say avoid 22x range.


*Logitech MK100* normal Keyb+ mouse - 540 - 550
*CM Elite 310* - 1550 (just got it from itwares shop) it must be 1500
*FSP SAGA II 350w* - 1800 - 1850 (most of the shops) i was like 
*FSP SAGA II 400w* - 1900-2100 (including itwares) i was like 

*Few extra quotes*
china *MP3 clip* (memory card) - 200 (ipod shuffle replica)
china *MP3 clip which display song title* (little long) (memory card) - 450 (u can get at 375)
*Senhiser PMX60* - 450 (head phone)
*Soundmagic pl 30* - 900-950 (ear plug)

P.S : The guy at ITWARES was nice but most of the items where unavailable with him.

Guys i have to buy the remaining things can u guys tell me or refer me a good lamigton dealer/retailer who will give good quote no need for a lot of bargain. Also who is genuine in billing matters at least.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2011)

Sub 70K PhysX Config



Processor|Intel Core i5 2500K | 11K
Motherboard| Intel DP67BG | 8.5K
Ram| G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL | 2.5K
Main Graphics Card| Sapphire HD6950 1 GB | 14.5K
PhysX Card| MSI Geforce N250GTS 512 MB| 5.85K
HDD| Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 | 2.7K
Optical Drive| LG 22X SATA DVD | 0.9K
PSU| Tagan StoneRock TG600-U3 80+| 4.15K
Case| CM Elite 430| 2.5K
Monitor| Dell ST2220L Full HD| 8.7K
Mouse & Keyboard| Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle| 2K
UPS| Numeric 1KVA| 4K
Speakers| Altec Lancing VS2621| 1.6K
| Total |68.9K. 
Now I need suggestion for a better speaker set. Here I have chosen the TAGAN StoneRock 600W PSU instead of the Seasonic 530D as adding a new Graphics card will increase the power requirement. Tagan TG600 is 80+ certified, can deliver upto 700W in stressed conditions and can supply a huge 528W to the 12V rail.
For PhysX card, did not chose GTS 450 for two things, price and there is no need to have very powerful card for PhysX. GTS250 will do fine for PhysX processing and I don't thing 450 will provide reasonable performance upgrade in terms of PhysX processing. Now guys, please let me know your suggestions and opinions over this.

Working on the high end segments.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Sub 70K PhysX Config
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> price and there is no need to have very powerful card for PhysX.





> GTS250 will do fine for PhysX processing and I don't thing 450 will provide reasonable performance upgrade in terms of PhysX processing.



performance wise  ( FPS counts ) GTS450 performs a little bit less compared with GTS250 but I did not understand what you mean by very powerful and then again saying that you don't thing it's offer reasonable performance upgrade.

GTS450 will offer more tessellation and physx power than GTS 250 and GTS450 comes with DX11 support and it's power consumption and heat generation is also very little ( compared to GTS250 which is a obsolete product now anyway ) 

moreover GTS 250 has 128 while the GTS 450 has 192 CUDA cores- so my recommendation strongly goes for GTS450 and the best part is Palit GTS450 is available @ 6.6K only.


Darkest of Days ( High physx )

GeForce GTS 450	
42.46	

GeForce GTS 250	
29.60	

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/GeForce-GTS-450-Video-Card-Review/1095


----------



## Cilus (Mar 21, 2011)

Topgear, what I was trying to say is that GTS450 as a main card offers better performance, Tessellation and better feature set compared to GTS 250 but when they are used as PhysX card along with a dedicated main card, the performance difference for just PhysX calculation is not that big and does not justify the 1K price difference as GTS 250 is also available @ 5.6K.
But as you pointed out, lower power consumption, lower noise level and less heating actually go for GTS 450. 
So we can upgrade our config with it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Sub 70K PhysX Config
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cilus perfect. but better put up a seasonic S12II 620 for 5k. 
example see Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review

and yes a gts450 will do better. its 6.5k. little above budget doesnt matter.


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2011)

Seasonic 850w 80Plus Silver - 6.5k @ Techshop.in


----------



## vikrammomaya (Mar 21, 2011)

NZXT Phantom is a good case for around 8.4K.. It looks better than the HAF series.. and there is not much difference in performance. can be used for the 100k + configs.

NZXT Phantom review


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

vikrammomaya said:


> NZXT Phantom is a good case for around 8.4K.. It looks better than the HAF series.. and there is not much difference in performance. can be used for the 100k + configs.
> 
> NZXT Phantom review



NZXT Phantom a good case, that is not debatable. But it has some serious limitations. These limitations come into play when you decide to use Corsair liquid cooling. It does not let you mount the cpu cooler at the rear and use the side panel fan and also the top exhaust fan.
If you want to use both the top exhaust and side panel fan, then you have to mod the case a bit so that you will be able to convert the 200mm top fan holder to be able to hold your 120mm water cooler.
Though I am not sure, very tall air based cooler might get in the way of the side panel fan. So be careful when you decide on this case.
So this case is good to use as long as you stick to air based cooler. FYI, looks are not everything, especially functionality.

*QUERY: I just read in Jas's post. Is MSI Geforce N250GTS 512 MB the best PhysX card available? Adding another PhysX card with 560 Ti will be useful?*


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 21, 2011)

topgear said:


> get a 9500GT



which brand?please give details.i have on idea!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

I think only palit must be available
other brands- XFX,Zotac....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 21, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> *QUERY: I just read in Jas's post. Is MSI Geforce N250GTS 512 MB the best PhysX card available? Adding another PhysX card with 560 Ti will be useful?*



I suggest to hold up and sli another 560 instead of going for a dedicated physx card. Physx configs makes more sense for amd cards as they don't support physx.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I suggest to hold up and sli another 560 instead of going for a dedicated physx card. Physx configs makes more sense for amd cards as they don't support physx.



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Seasonic 850w 80Plus Silver - 6.5k @ Techshop.in



hmm. but S12D 850 is 7.2k. whats the difference.?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

must be efficiency ....


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Thanks for clearing that up



If you add a dedicated PhysX card with GTX 560 then in all the tittles having PhysX, there will be a performance boost. Because in a single GPU configuration , GTX 560 has to process both the Game rendering and the PhysX calculation. As a result there will be a noticeable FPS drop.
A dedicated PhysX card will handle the PhysX calculation, leaving the main GPU (in your case GTX 560) to handle the gaming load only. So definitely there will be some performance gain in PhysX enabled titles.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^

Hey thanx Jas for creating the new thread.. 

Ico, U said u will copy the posts from pg.30-33 to the new thread, so i hope u notice this new thread and do the needful.. 

btw to all: today I called up Primeabgb (Lamington road, Mumbai) and enquired abt certain components, the price wich was quoted to me was far less than wats advertised on theor website Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !  here are the prices that i got for sum of the components... 

1.) Motherboard : I was looking for a USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbps based motherboard from Gigabyte and had shortlisted 2 motherboards GA-X58-A-UD5 (Rev 2.0) and GA-X58-A-UD7 (Rev 2.0)

Prime didnt hv UD5 but quoted me the price for UD7 as Rs. 18,950/-

2.) GPU: THey *DO NOT* have ASUS enGTX *570* DCu II or ASUS enGTX *580* DCu II  and said they cannot make it available even.. wat a shame..  (can anyone help me in finding this gpu..??) they (Prime) said that they only have Zotac gtx480 (THe twin fan setup gpu) @ Rs. 28.5K 

3.) Gaming Keyboard: *Logitech g110* (on site price Rs. 4.3K) quoted to me on fone Rs.3.2K

*Logitech G15* (On site price Rs. 4.2K) Quoted to me on fone Rs. 3.8K

*Razer BlackWidow* (On site price Rs.4.2K) Quoted to me on fone Rs.5.9K
------------------------

THen I maild theitwares.com site (Rahul) in afternoon, still the reply is pending.. lets see...
-------------------------


*If any of the guys here hv any idea abt the availability of ASUS enGTX 570 DCu II (or) ASUS enGTX 580DCu II ..?? plz let me know.. *
-------------------------

CHeers n e-peace.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

^^

ashu why are you spending 18k on x58 mobo now? no need yaar. 
this combo is more killer -

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8k

STAY AWAY FROM OLD 480. 
dont the prime have any 570 card? any 6970?

thats exceptional price of G110. 
about blackwidow i think they might be referring to ultimate version for 5.9k.

580 DC II is 37k


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

@Ashu: Techshop.in [Polytela eCommerce have 2 570's in stock]

Palit : **techshop.in/store/palit-nvidia-gef...r5-graphics-card-buy-online-india-p-6901.html*

Zotac: **techshop.in/store/zotac-nvidia-gef...0p-graphics-card-buy-online-india-p-6825.html*

But will you please let me know, why are you behind Asus DC II GTX580, it occupies three PCI slots, whereas the MSI Twin Frozer II series is cheaper & runs cool too.

Sorry no Asus in stock.

@Jassy: Oye, Pajji tussi great ho, you did it once again. BTW where are you getting these prices ?? Specially the HX850 price...

I checked with SMC, 50% of the items listed above is not available.

One more concern is ; you have suggested a AX850 for a sub 110k PC yesterday, but here once again you suggested HX850 for sub 130k.

Refer: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138524-new-super-gaming-rig.html#post1359512


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^
> 
> ashu why are you spending 18k on x58 mobo now? no need yaar.
> this combo is more killer -
> ...



Hey jas, thanx for the updates.. 

Well i checked with Prime, they really DO NOT have 570 or even 580  (dunno abt ATi, as im NOT that inclined towards them  )

As for the keyboard, LOGITECH G110, is that a gr8 (dirt cheap) price that they quoted me..??  coz i hv no idea... 

*580 DC II is 37K*.. ??? :O :O :O u serious..?? wtf.. lol... so i guess i will hv to settle for the *gtx 570 Twin FRozr II* gpu. (Any availability of these in Mumbai guys..?? ) 



d3p5kor said:


> @Ashu: Techshop.in [Polytela eCommerce have 2 570's in stock]
> 
> Palit : **techshop.in/store/palit-nvidia-gef...r5-graphics-card-buy-online-india-p-6901.html*
> 
> ...



THanx d3  im no longer in pursuit for the ASUS enGTX 580 DC II (after reading the price from Jas @ 37K) 

Yup, will go for MSi GTX 570 TF (Twin Frozr) II, any availability in Mumbai markets..?? 

btw, which one of the 2 links that u gave me is the TWIN FROZR II model..(or is the card specifically and ONLY sold by the name of "*MSi GTX 570 TEIN FROZR II*"???  as there are no pics there.. 
=======================

Thanx for the updates guys... Appreciate it.. 
--------------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

Its not there in the online stores like prime & itwares, but if you are open to buy online then prefer the below or check in Lamington Road stores.

I hope you can order it online, they have your choice.

MSI Geforce GTX 580 Twin Frozer II - 30k
*
Theitdepot - Msi GeForce GTX580 1536MB DDR5 NVidia PCI E Graphic Cards (N580GTX Twin Frozr II)*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^

yup I am open to online buying buy fear that during shipping the card might get damaged, so i refrain from it.. nothing else.. 

I am looking for a TWIN FROZR II model of gtx570, if thats available abywhere do let me know buddy..  (as gtx580 is wayy out of the budget of 25K)..


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

why is this thread not sticky anymore?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^

Yaa, really me thinking the same...  the previous thread with the same name was closed down by Ico (i never felt the need for it to be closed/locked).. neways...

to All, guys, I got a quotation for ..

1.) ASUS enGTX 570 DC II -----> Rs. 24K

and

2.) ASUS enGTX 580 DC II ------> Rs. 31K 

from a local shop (he must hv called up a dealer ofcourse) in Mumbai, (Goregaon) i know its way too costly for both, gtx 570 n gtx 580.....

Do anyone else can help me out in getting a much lower/competative pricing for 570 n 580,...??? 
-------------------------


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

check this out, this guy purchased the GTX 580 Twin Frozer II by 27k.

Link : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138571-gtx-580-gtx-560-ti-sli.html


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 2, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh stop posting wrong price for asus gtx 560 ti DC II and asus gtx 570 direct CU II do some research before posting price


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ if you know the right price why not post them in here 

our forum member ithehappy has bought Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II @ 14K - so the price posted on the front page of this thread is right as it's not a exact but indicative price anyway.


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys i just purchased a new monitor it is a DELL ST 2220L HD led monitor n i must say the looks are killer ....
anyways the price for it in lamington road (mumbai) is Rs 9150


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @Jaskanwar Singh stop posting wrong price for asus gtx 560 ti DC II and asus gtx 570 direct CU II do some research before posting price



be polite...or face my wrath...
no seriously...be polite.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^

Agreed...  there has to be sum politeness, infact polite-ness shud flow...


----------



## Pein (Apr 2, 2011)

now a days mostly all graphics card have dvi connecter..
so r the d-sub connecters old , and i have also read that dvi's are better then 
d-sub..
and if one is using a dvi to d-sub connector then the performance is decreased *www.blindnero.com/pictures/vga-to-dvi.jpg


----------



## noob (Apr 3, 2011)

****  no B3 ver MOBO in mumbai markets yet !!!!

life sucks


----------



## Cilus (Apr 3, 2011)

Off the Topic: Just purchased CM 690 II advanced @ 5.5K. Me and Vickybat went to the CM dealers in Bhubaneswar to buy USP 100. The cabinet was available @ 3.3K All over there and I was quite convinced with it. But this Vickybat....started to force me to see all the high end cabinets and you know...once I saw the big baby with its full metal body and a weight of 10 Kg, well I was pretty much convinced, but not totally.
Again Vicky started singing..."You are gonna Crossfire, you need to show Off, you need Transparent Side panel etc." and believe me, he converted those lines in some sort of rhymes and constantly reciting it.
So purchased it. Pics are coming soon.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^

hahahaha... loved reading it... yup i too own a CM 690 (side glass panel) cabinet and believe me with the LED light PSU (Tagan BZ1100), LED Fans, it looks killer... (see the pics in my core i7 thread in my siggy and u will know wat im trying to say) 

Congrats on ur purchase Dude...


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Off the Topic: Just purchased CM 690 II advanced @ 5.5K. Me and Vickybat went to the CM dealers in Bhubaneswar to buy USP 100. The cabinet was available @ 3.3K All over there and I was quite convinced with it. But this Vickybat....started to force me to see all the high end cabinets and you know...once I saw the big baby with its full metal body and a weight of 10 Kg, well I was pretty much convinced, but not totally.
> Again Vicky started singing..."You are gonna Crossfire, you need to show Off, you need Transparent Side panel etc." and believe me, he converted those lines in some sort of rhymes and constantly reciting it.
> So purchased it. Pics are coming soon.



congrats !  2x 6870 will house well in that BiG baby

BTW, Intel DH61WW is only 3.7K and SB i3 2100 is 6K - can we build a rig using this combo.


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 4, 2011)

Alright guys, I've placed an order for a new system myself   It's almost the same config as the 60K model. Got my parts from Delta.

Core i5 2400
gigabyte ph67 B3 motherboard
4GB DDR3 1333 Kingston
Western Digital Black 1TB
CM 850 Silent Pro
CM Haf 912 ATX
Samsung p233t monitor
Gigabyte RAdeon 6950 2GB

The system should be delivered in a couple of days. I will keep you guys posted on whether or not I am able to unlock the additional shaders, and then try to OC it to 6970 clocks.

Fingers crossed


----------



## aathva (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,

I want to build a new computer to run intense GSN3 simulations(cisco router simulating software) and also run VMware( virtual machine software), possibly concurently. 

I do heavy *multitasking*

Also, I don't game. No desire to, 
but would heavily use bells and whistles built in OS 
*COMPIZ FUSION *under linux
AERO effects under windows 7 
NFS MW is the only game i would ever play
and I would watch *HD movies
*and would run the machine for *long hours* 
so, should be *reliable*

I haven't built a new computer in so long I don't know much about the current hardware.
So any hardware suggestions? 

BUDGET: *25k* (excluding Monitor , keyboard&mouse, speakers)
and I need about 8 gig of ram,

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2011)

@aathva: create your own thread & read thread rules before creating.


----------



## aathva (Apr 4, 2011)

sorry, d3p5kor thats almost instant, 
creating a new thread, 
i am too from bangalore
hope u would help me


----------



## d3p (Apr 4, 2011)

of course, we will help you, but fill this up & create your own thread, in order to get your requirements clear.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/132775-read-first-thread-starting-tips.html*


----------



## Krystie (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Some of the SSD drives listed here seem extremely expensive - 5800-7200. Aren't cheaper alternatives like Crucial Real SSD not available in India ?
Or is it really worth investing in a slightly pricey (albeit low capacity) SSD ?
From what I've heard SSD gives an enormous boost to loading times; is this correct ?

2. The PSU wattage choices seem a little low for i5 configs. Perhaps I'm wrong but is a 500W really adequate ?

3. Cooling - all of the cooling options seem a little low for the climate here [or is room temperature not that important with current hardware design ?]
Would it be wise to spend a little more on a slightly better cooling setup ?

4. Does anyone have the current pricing for an entry level Windows 7 OS ? It doesn't appear on any of the setups unless I missed it.
I feel that pirating an OS which requires a lot of frequent security updates to be a bad idea.

5. Are there any good UPS boxes that give 45 minutes - 1 hour of power ? Typically power cuts here last anywhere between 45-1 hour 

6. All the configs have a RAM of 4 gigs. As far as I know Windows 7 uses almost 2; and most current gen games (even sc2/wow/gta4) use up to 1.5 gigs.
Would it be a good idea to get 8 GB seeing how low RAM prices are now ?

7. Is overclocking a good idea in Indian weather conditions ? I definitely plan on getting an i5 2500k which does have considerable oc potential.

8. Are the new motherboards backwards compatible with SATA drives and old IDE drives ? I have a couple of those.

Finally, 
9. Does anyone know a good place to acquire parts/get them assembled in Kolkata ? I have a rudimentary knowledge of assembling but I'm not confident enough to seat CPU's on the m/b.


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 6, 2011)

@krystie ....
hope i answer a few of your answers .... im not an expert like jas, vicky topgear, cilus n others here bt to answer a few of your questions...
1. SSD drives havent actually hit the markets like they shud hav thats the reason they are so costly ... i did some askin around in  lamington rd (mumbai) yesterday and the few shops i went still didnt hav any in stock said they would be available in the market my mid april ... same wid sandybridge processors and p67 b3 revision boards
2. PSU wattage depend on the type of config u r runnin bt i believe that it wudnt hurt to hav a few extra wattage for future usage bt we can always use the online watt calculators to check the optimum required wattage..
3. along with coolin we also hav seemed to have forgotten dust and humidity thats probably the cause of failures with pc's running amd processors as the amd processors generally run hotter than intel ones to give that added need in performance bt one can always use some of the tips from the thread on dust free cabinets by lordirecto..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/138401-configuring-dust-free-cabinet.html

4. i believe the entry level win 7 comes somewher in the region of 4500 to 5000 INR .. atleast that was the price of the home basic edition when my cousin purchased it for her laptop ...
5. no idea abt usp's as i havent faced any power outages or voltage fluctuations that's gotta be one advantage of livin in mumbai among a lot of industrial estates ..  
6. there is one way of increasing the ram usage ... either use win 7 64bit or go to msconfig boot tab and under the config option select use maximum memory..(havent tired this one but did read abt it when i was tryin to find the solution for the same)..
7. if u plan on overclockin then either plan for a good cooling unit or open the side panel of ur cabinet n place it under the ceiling fan and pray that the processor doesnt get fried .
8. if the new mother boards have ide ports they are backward compatible with ide drives but the sata drives are OK they will work with the new mobo's no problems
9. ask topgear he knows kolkata very well as he's from there(thats wat i think)...
thanks n CHEERS !!!!!!!!!!!





by d way guys price for 1TB Seagate HDD in mumbai is 2650 ... i got one on monday ..


----------



## Krystie (Apr 6, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @krystie ....
> 1. SSD drives havent actually hit the markets like they shud hav thats the reason they are so costly ... i did some askin around in  lamington rd (mumbai) yesterday and the few shops i went still didnt hav any in stock said they would be available in the market my mid april ... same wid sandybridge processors and p67 b3 revision boards


Hmm this is depressing to hear :/

This means even the standard gaming PC config level and above won't be available in kolkata for 2-3 at least.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

Krystie said:


> 1. Some of the SSD drives listed here seem extremely expensive - 5800-7200. Aren't cheaper alternatives like Crucial Real SSD not available in India ?
> Or is it really worth investing in a slightly pricey (albeit low capacity) SSD ?
> From what I've heard SSD gives an enormous boost to loading times; is this correct ?



ya. ssd give a lot of boost. but they are expensive. use them for your os and current games you play.



> 2. The PSU wattage choices seem a little low for i5 configs. Perhaps I'm wrong but is a 500W really adequate ?



the psu mentioned are adequate.



> 3. Cooling - all of the cooling options seem a little low for the climate here [or is room temperature not that important with current hardware design ?]
> Would it be wise to spend a little more on a slightly better cooling setup ?



the cabinets we mentioned are fine. you may add more fans.



> 4. Does anyone have the current pricing for an entry level Windows 7 OS ? It doesn't appear on any of the setups unless I missed it.
> I feel that pirating an OS which requires a lot of frequent security updates to be a bad idea.



the problem is everyone here doesnt get original software. so we couldn't mention them.



> 6. All the configs have a RAM of 4 gigs. As far as I know Windows 7 uses almost 2; and most current gen games (even sc2/wow/gta4) use up to 1.5 gigs.
> Would it be a good idea to get 8 GB seeing how low RAM prices are now ?



4gb beneficial for multitasking. 
8gb not needed. unless you are professional renderer.



> 7. Is overclocking a good idea in Indian weather conditions ? I definitely plan on getting an i5 2500k which does have considerable oc potential.



the 2500k is very cool. get a CM Hyper 212+ for 1.8k and you are good to go.



> 8. Are the new motherboards backwards compatible with SATA drives and old IDE drives ? I have a couple of those.



forget ide. the new intel p67 and h67 boards - no ide slot


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys i think it will be good if you bring back the *products not to buy thread*.
like list including cooler master psus, altec lansing vs4621 etc

will i2500k work on H67 board? I can find only H64 B3 boards. So i am planning to buy i2500k+H67 board and latter buy p67(B3)/z68 board with dual pci x16 for crossfire/sli when needed.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

Placing 2500K in a H67 board will also restrict you yo overclock your CPU


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ 

Find the Hardware not to buy thread here.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/82664-hardware-you-should-not-buy.html


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> will i2500k work on H67 board? I can find only H64 B3 boards. So i am planning to buy i2500k+H67 board and latter buy p67(B3)/z68 board with dual pci x16 for crossfire/sli when needed.



i5 2500K will work on a H67 mobo but as cilus said you won't be able to OC it - if you want a temporary SB mobo get Intel DH61WW - it should be around ~3.5K.


----------



## pujan1989 (Apr 7, 2011)

Why there are no AMD phenom in the configs? any special reason?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

^^which configs?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread has proved to be a boon to me 
I was just in the process of upgrading (essentially replacing the CPU) my computer.

I had just two doubts:
1) Why Core i3 processors were not recommended.
I don't know much, just asking because many PC manufacturer specs have i3.

2) On AMD, they have specified that Socket AM3+ will be used in processors later this year, thus I have heard that Gigabyte had released a mother-board with that socket (backward compatible with AM3) so that users can buy it now and would have option to upgrade only processor in future (like 2-3 yrs).

Just asking if I can throw that into the mix.

My budget for CPU dibba is 15K. [No monitor keyboard mouse etc.]
[Currently on AMD for 3 yrs, love the product's Performance : Price ratio  ]


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

outspoken said:
			
		

> 1) Why Core i3 processors were not
> recommended.


 Primarily i3 is priced and designed for budget Pc's.
The Amd counterparts at the same price level are not only better vfm but better performers as well.
Pc manufacturers have it because word 'Intel' seems reassuring to a buyer.
In realworld Amd is lot better in low to mid end category.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 8, 2011)

outspoken said:


> This thread has proved to be a boon to me
> I was just in the process of upgrading (essentially replacing the CPU) my computer.
> 
> I had just two doubts:
> ...



1) the processors we mentioned are best vfm performers for every budget 
2) yes gigabyte, asus have released several am3+ boards. gigabyte ones are identified with revision 3.1.

start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled.

GUYS I PUT UP PHYSX CONFIGS. CHECK THEM OUT TOO.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 8, 2011)

@Jas: About your PhysX configurations. I learnt recently that using a previous gfx card dedicated to PhysX will only bottleneck the performance of the graphic card.
A 2xx series gfx card that has physx will definitely bottleneck the current generation gpu. I am telling this after I saw a video on youtube, where a 580 and a 250 cards were compared to see its performance as dedicated physx cards. 
I will post the video link once I find it.

AHA!! Found the link I was searching for......
Watch it carefully before you people start telling that I am wrong, ok?
Click Here


----------



## outspoken (Apr 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Primarily i3 is priced and designed for budget Pc's.
> The Amd counterparts at the same price level are not only better vfm but better performers as well.
> Pc manufacturers have it because word 'Intel' seems reassuring to a buyer.
> In realworld Amd is lot better in low to mid end category.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 1) the processors we mentioned are best vfm performers for every budget
> 2) yes gigabyte, asus have released several am3+ boards. gigabyte ones are identified with revision 3.1.
> 
> start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled.
> ...



Hi thetechfreak and Jaskanwar Singh,
Thank you for the replies.

@Singh, I had already started a thread at Midnight soon after this post. 

One small question (hope it is not considered off-topic):
In the i5 Lineup, they have TurboBoost and certain processors have AES instruction.
AES is useful for people who what to encrypt their entire HDD, since it reduces the performance hit that is caused by that.
Does AMD have an equivalent for these 'features'?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ NO, current amd phenom 2 cpu's don't support the AES instruction set. Bulldozer will support AES.
*
@ lordirecto*

Nice info lordy. Will do some research on it.

*@ Jaskanwar*

Buddy can we build some low-end configs on sandybridge by pairing i3 and i5 cpu's with the recently released h61 chipset? According to *topgear*, it retails for around 3.5k.

So at 10k, we can get an excellent pair of i5 2400 + h61. How about it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 8, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @Jas: About your PhysX configurations. I learnt recently that using a previous gfx card dedicated to PhysX will only bottleneck the performance of the graphic card.
> A 2xx series gfx card that has physx will definitely bottleneck the current generation gpu. I am telling this after I saw a video on youtube, where a 580 and a 250 cards were compared to see its performance as dedicated physx cards.
> I will post the video link once I find it.
> 
> ...



ok i will see it now.



vickybat said:


> ^^ NO, current amd phenom 2 cpu's don't support the AES instruction set. Bulldozer will support AES.
> *
> @ lordirecto*
> 
> ...



sure. but names of those boards and all?


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

Intel DH61WW + core i3 2100


----------



## vickybat (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ The core i3 retails around 7k afaik. So an i5 2400 would be a better option isn't it?

The h61 chipset now brings the cost down to 3k or so.

*@ jaskanwar*

Topgear has given the name in his above post.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2011)

i5 2400 is better but it's price is around ~9.5K - so that will not make a SB combo under 10k


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Paired with the h61 board, the combo price will be 11k or thereabouts. That will do imo. What say mate?


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Primarily i3 is priced and designed for budget Pc's.
> The Amd counterparts at the same price level are not only better vfm but better performers as well.
> Pc manufacturers have it because word 'Intel' seems reassuring to a buyer.
> In realworld Amd is lot better in low to mid end category.



Yes very true, completely agree.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Intel core i7 2600k @ 15.9k.*

*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Thanks for being specific gaurav. Post edited.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 9, 2011)

The recommendations mention:
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H	4500

*What is the revision of these boards (rev 1.x 2.x 3.x ) for this price?*

I went to SP Road today (Bangalore), shopkeepers used to scoff at me when I asked them the specifics of the revision.

I was searching for AM3+ boards (rev 3.1) they kept calling their actual suppliers, and did not even know what AM3+ was (kept telling me AM3 is only thing, no such thing as '+')

AND, *They ALL quoted 5.6K for the Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (incl tax.)*
4.5K looks very far away....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

outspoken said:


> AND, *They ALL quoted 5.6K for the Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (incl tax.)*
> 4.5K looks very far away....



5.6k is correct for GA-880GA-UD3H.
4.5k is for GA-880GM-UD2H. _GA-880GMA-UD2H is extinct._


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:
			
		

> GA-880GMA-UD2H is extinct


 Been shouting the same thing over and over in so many threads but still people are reccomending.


guys please come to term with the fact that this mobo is indeed extinct. Not found anywhere.
It is indeed very sad.

Read the sticky notes before posting please.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Been shouting the same thing over and over in so many threads but still people are reccomending.
> 
> 
> guys please come to term with the fact that this mobo is indeed extinct. Not found anywhere.
> ...



I guess I'll have to ask Jas to remove the 880GMA boards from this thread.
Also he needs to change the posted price of 880GA-UD3H. Its 5.4k not 4.5k
Its not *outspoken*'s fault. He just posted what he saw I guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

OK 2 reccomendatiöns to Jas for replacement board-


1) Gigabyte Ga-Ma785GMT-US2H @3.4 K

2) MSI 880MGA-E45@5.4k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 9, 2011)

the mobos and new configs will be added and updated in next guide update session


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Paired with the h61 board, the combo price will be 11k or thereabouts. That will do imo. What say mate?



I don't get it - whhich combo you are referring as 11K.

Core i3 2100 + Intel DH61WW = ~9.5k
Core i5 2400 + Intel DH61WW = ~13K

Can you tell me which combo is 11K or there's some price reduction on core i5 2400


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 10, 2011)

*MSI N570GTX @18.7k* <--Complete bargain this one!! 
*Zotac GTX570 @20.8k*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> I don't get it - whhich combo you are referring as 11K.
> 
> Core i3 2100 + Intel DH61WW = ~9.5k
> Core i5 2400 + Intel DH61WW = ~13K
> ...



My bad, its 13k mate. I mistyped in the previous post. You are correct. 9.5+3.5 is 13k for the i5 2400 combo.

Thanks again buddy.


----------



## noob (Apr 10, 2011)

is DVI > VGA connectivity ? cauz that 3K mobo lacks DVI

EDIT :   so i need to get DVI mobo ONLY for LED monitors.!!!!


----------



## d3p (Apr 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> is DVI > VGA connectivity ? cauz that 3K mobo lacks DVI
> 
> EDIT :   so i need to get DVI mobo ONLY for LED monitors.!!!!



No need, get a converter VGA to DVI, it will work,.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2011)

How about this H67 mobo for budget SB configs. This board only costs 4.5k.
Check it here:
Theitdepot - ECS H67H2-M3 16GB DDR3 USB 3.0 Intel Motherboard


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys, last Saturday I was in Kolkata hardware market to get my 2nd HD 6870 for CF and got some nice findings.
There is new brand of PSUs available over there, Tacen. Although I've never heard of that brand, I was interested. Found out that FSP is the Oem for them. There are two PSUs, 500W @ 3K and 600W @ 3.5K. The best thing is both the PSUs are modular and very slim and comes with quad 12 Volt rail with 18A each of them (for the 600W). The shopkeeper (M.D. Computer) told me that they are 80% certified.
I asked Vicky to do some research on it and he found out that all of them are 80+ Bronze Certified. Also these PSUs are of very good build quality and very silent. Another information I've found out in TipidPC forum that it is tested with 2 GTX 460 in SLI and HD 6870 in CF. So at a price point of just 3.5K the deal is really sweet. the 600W can provide a whopping 504 Watt to the 12V rail.

However, purchased the following things: 
Hd 6870 Sapphire @ 11.9K + tax
RAzor Goliathus Mouse pad @ 0.5K all
Seagate 500 GB external @ 2.45K all


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

@cilus
both of those PSUs are of FSP OEM?
thats good
and prices are even better
lets see other h/w testing sites using these PSUs
great finding cilus


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2011)

One of my friends in Kolkata, has just purchased Sapphire HD 6850 @ 9.8K+vat and Tacen Supero 600W, after my suggestion. Now got a detailed info about the PSU.
OEM for all the Tacen Supero PSUs are FSP.

This is having 89%+ bronze certification
Max Output: +3.3 V: 36 A
+5V: 30 A +5 V: 30 A
+12V1: 18 A +12 V1: 18 A
+12V2: 18 A +12 V2: 18 A
+12V3: 18 A +12 V3: 18 A
+12V4: 18 A +12 V4: 18 A
-12V: 0,8 A -12V: 0.8 A
+5Vsb: 3 A +5 Vsb: 3 A

Full Modular and ultra silent. Active PFC design with PF> 0.99

Found one review. Check it here

And check there home page.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ I am convinced. *This psu can be easily recommended instead of a vx 450 or seasonic 520. *Being modular , cable management is a piece of cake. The 80+ bronze rating ensures low electricity bills.

The good thing is it can easily support multigpu configs of mid range cards like 6870,6850 , gtx 460 etc. Since the oem is FSP, its quite trustworthy as well. Thumbs up from my side . Let others comment.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> However, purchased the following things:
> Hd 6870 Sapphire @ 11.9K + tax
> RAzor Goliathus Mouse pad @ 0.5K all
> Seagate 500 GB external @ 2.45K all



Congrats on ur Purchase Buddy.. 

btw... is that Razer Mouse Pad a RUbber one or glass etched..??

also, me planning for Roccat products ---> ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS Â» Gaming Mice Â» ROCCAT Kone[+] .. how are they compared to Razer..?? I can get them easily @ Lamington Road... so need ur views on Gaming Mouse,Pad and Keyboard...

Note: Already paid for MSi n580GTX Twin FRozr II/OC (800 Mhz) model Gpu, will be getting them in 1-2days for sure..


----------



## saz (Apr 12, 2011)

@Vickybat/Cilus: Incidently I got Tacen PSU 500W couple of weeks back from SMC @ 2.5K...where I was looking for CX400  . At that time was spectical about its performance...now looking at your comments above I think I should consider myself fortunate. BTW what is the max GPU tacens 500w can support? I have the following config:

AMD Phenom IIx4 955
Gigabyte 880G-UD3H
Corsair 1333mhz 2X2 
Segate 500 GB


----------



## d3p (Apr 12, 2011)

saz said:


> @Vivkybat/Cilus: Incidently I got Tacen PSU 500W couple of weeks back from SMC @ 2.5K...where I was looking for CX400  . At that time was spectical about its performance...now looking at your comments above I think I should consider myself fortunate. BTW what is the max GPU tacens 500w can support? I have the following config:
> 
> AMD Phnenom IIx4 955
> Gigabyte 880G-UD3H
> ...



Well that 500w can support upto GTX560ti or HD6950 without any issues. 
If currently there's no overclocking with the processor then wattage will be around 410w - 430w, but if overclocked then, not sure.

*But its clear you have a long way to go with tacen Supero 500w.*


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys i was just idly surfin the net when i thought of searchin for a psu in ebay.in these are the results i got just check out the prices in the link .......
Notebook PC, Laptop PC & Other Computer Peripherals at eBay India


----------



## d3p (Apr 12, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> hey guys i was just idly surfin the net when i thought of searchin for a psu in ebay.in these are the results i got just check out the prices in the link .......
> Notebook PC, Laptop PC & Other Computer Peripherals at eBay India



Buddy all the price listed in the above link are overpriced...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 12, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> hey guys i was just idly surfin the net when i thought of searchin for a psu in ebay.in these are the results i got just check out the prices in the link .......
> Notebook PC, Laptop PC & Other Computer Peripherals at eBay India



Why eBay?? You've got loads of other sites to get a PSU from.

Post the PSU that you want to buy.


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 13, 2011)

@ d3p5kor & gaurav
thnks for the update guys i was just surfin around n i went to ebay on a whim i thought i could take the ebay prices as a threshold and go looking for psu's in lamington rd so that i dont get ripped offby the sales ppl there ... i mean if ebay prices are inflated and costly then prices in lamington rd shud be far cheaper shudnt they ???
any ways just chkd the lamington market and p67 mobo's still havnt hit the market here as they shud hav .. wat a waste of time any ways lets wait till the end of april to let the market settle down a bit so that i cn get better prices coz the guy i asked gave a hint that the prices may just dip a small bit ...


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

the price mentioned in the ebay are 10 - 20% higher than the other online prices in India. Now sometime, if you find an ideal deal then local street prices are lesser, but not always.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

thats cauz they need to pay e-bay for product listing etc....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

I feel its not worth buying stuff like processors, GPU,etc from ebay. Not only that they are more in prices but there is too many choices.

PrimeAGDB and TheitDeopt and SMC International are only reccomended


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

^theitwares is also very good!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I feel its not worth buying stuff like processors, GPU,etc from ebay. Not only that they are more in prices but there is too many choices.
> 
> PrimeAGDB and TheitDeopt and SMC International are only reccomended





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^theitwares is also very good!



With all due respect to both of u guys here  i would like to add and infact clarify a thing or two here.. 

all the Online or basic shops like *Primeabgb.com , theitwares.com and many more* buy components from ONE genuine shop in Lamington Road, Mumbai and its name is ---> *Cassette World India Pvt. Ltd* its the oldest shop and im not here to praise or advertise abt this shop, but sharing with u guys here a real life visiting experience to that shop myself.. 

I know its a lesser heard name, I myself was doubting abt its origin, quality and price facts until i made a visit and spent a valuable 1.5 hrs in that shop talking to one Mr. Nadim

Went there to Survey MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (800 Mhz) Gpu and also to buy a Car MP3 player (the one that goes into the cigarette lighter slot) and gets powered by it and plays songs using a USB stick..

Well, the guy named Nadim is very informative, gives exact prices and told me that his is the ONLY shop in the entire lamington road which supplies products to *name-the-shop-or-online-site-and-I-provide-u-with-the-facts-&-figures* kinda Bold statement from him..

His shop housed a see-n-touch-yourself kinda feel of hardware products, be it Antec LANBOY, LANBOY II, Antec 1200,900,600 Cases or the ROCCAT series of gaming peripherals, Razer, etc.. He is the Official Dealer of Antec Cases, PSUs etc.. and must be many more (showed me many things)

so, the fun part.. he quoted me a price of 

1.) Rs. 27K for MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (800 Mhz) Gpu 

and

2.) Rs. 26K for MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II (772 Mhz) Gpu 

and I saw it in my own hands and NOT jus the Catalogue.. it was gr8... whereas online shops like primeabgb.com and theitwares.com quote insanely HIGH prices for the same components.... 
------------------

So,.... Just wanted to suggest u guys here that *(if u are in mumbai)* do not  jus blindly order products Online, just survey. it hardly takes 30-45 mins wen u are in Lamington Road to survey... I am telling u from My own experience... 
-----------------------

Just my 2 cents (but can be a Million dollar saving tip for sum1 else) 
----------------------

CHeers n e-peace.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks for that ashu


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 13, 2011)

^^

Not a  Problem Jas, Always


----------



## aby geek (Apr 14, 2011)

what tacen is truly FSP and modular, i didnt trust SMC on it coz the pack didnt have FSP branding on it , so i bought vx550 from tirupathi. i dont remember now how much the sardarji quoted me for tacen , it was 1st feb though thats i remeber.

he had only tacen smps , i asked for FSP he said this is FSP. thanks for confirming cilus and vicky.

mujhe dicy laga tha thats why chucked it. but supero 600w is huge its like what they do to your car in pimp my ride lol.

i would suggest bottom mounting for it.i wish sorceror sir gets  his hands on one  soon.


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 14, 2011)

@ashu 
buddy can u tell me exactly where in lamington road is this shop located??
is it bang opposite the police station or some place ahead of it coz all lamington rd shops do only one thing when u go and ask for certain things for the prices they pick up the phone and dial out a ceratin no on their intercomm system


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 14, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @ashu
> buddy can u tell me exactly where in lamington road is this shop located??
> is it bang opposite the police station or some place ahead of it coz all lamington rd shops do only one thing when u go and ask for certain things for the prices they pick up the phone and dial out a ceratin no on their intercomm system


EXACTLY,they jus dial a number,good notice buddy..

Well,hv u seen primeabgb shop? Its jus further ahead of it,say 6-7 shops ahead of it,yup i know the police station,bt tat time didnt notice wether cassette world india ws bang opp. It or no,sorry, bt yes,its a famous shop,so js by askn,u can reach it  

If u hv any more doubts,i will help u for sure 

Bw,i myself wil be visitin cassette world india again,as wanna buy

1.) liquid cooling kit, swiftech H20-220 Apex ultima for i7-920
2.) intel 510 or OCZ Vertex 3 or Corsair performance 3 SSD,s
3.) panaflo/scythe/delta 120/140mm fans
4.) eSata docking station or eSata hdd enclosure
Etc...etc..etc...... N many more  

Wil go next week or so,lets see   but yes, from now onwards wil buy items only frm tat shop, other online shops js tak advantage of ppl lik us n charge us insane n inflated prices jus coz we r either too far trm mumbai or jus too lazy to survey lamington rd. Area jus lik me,bt my previous trip hs taught me valuable lesson


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ Thanks ashu for the info and prices. They will really help.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 14, 2011)

^^

 My Pleasure buddy..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok now some budget boards for lga 1155. The newly released h61 chipset speaks pure value and is great for anybody going for sandybridge cpu's. Since intel has confirmed that all existing 1155 chipsets *(p67,h67,z68,h61) based boards will have 22nm ivybridge cpu support*, 1155 has become future proof and is a great upgrade for old and new buyers alike.


Check out *MSI H61M-E23 (B3) @ 3.6k *(smcinternational.in). This board is terrific value for money and supports all sandybridge cpu's as well as has support for future ivy bridge.

Post your comments guys.


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 14, 2011)

@ahsu 
thnx buddy ill surely go there the nxt time im in lamington rd i did purchase my dell monitor from a shop opp the police station its called shree semiconductors they also have reasonably priced products bt i hav to compare with cassette world to see where they stand on the list so i think i was closer to cassette india so will keep my eyes peeled to look out for it 
cheers !!! 


@vicky gr8 update buddy will surely look into that m actually lookin for rigs to replace my now very old and doddering P4 which is 5 yrs old so will keep H61 in consideration bt as of now i dnt know the status of the availability of any sandybridge boards available in mumbai will hav to see at the end of this month


----------



## War Hawk (Apr 14, 2011)

Entry Level Gaming Build

AMD Athlon X3 440      Rs 3400
Asus M4a78 Le          Rs 2650
Corsair 2Gb DDr3       Rs 1100
Ati Hd 5570            Rs 3000
FSP Saga 2 400W        Rs 1600
Zebronics Bijli        Rs 1000
Dell 20LED Monitor     Rs 6000
Western Digital 500 Gb Rs 1700
Logitech Multimedia Mouse and Keyboard Bundle! Rs 550
Total Rs 21000

Mid Range Gaming Build

AMD Phenom 2 840        Rs 5000
Asus M4a88T M Le        Rs 4000
Corsair 4Gb DDr3        Rs 2200
Ati HD 6850             Rs 9500
Corsair VX 450W         Rs 3500
Cooler Master Elite 430 Rs 2500
BenQ 22inch Monitor     Rs 7200
Western Digital 500Gb   Rs 1700
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard and Mouse Bundle! Rs 550
Total Rs 36150

Mid - High Gaming Build

Intel i5 2500                                Rs 10250
Intel DH67Bl                                 Rs 5500
Corsair 4Gb DDr3                             Rs 2200
Ati Hd 6950 1Gb/MSI Twin Frozr GTX 560Ti     Rs 14800
Seasonic 520Watt Bronze                      Rs 4150
Cooler Master Elite 430                      Rs 2500
BenQ 24inch Monitor                          Rs 10000
Logitech G1 Gaming Keyboard and Mouse Bundle Rs 1500
Western Digital 500Gb                        Rs 1700
Total Rs 50100

High End Gaming Build

Intel i5 2500k                               Rs 11250
Asus P8P67 Pro                               Rs 11250
Corsair 8Gb Vengeance                        Rs 6000
Nvidia GTX 580                               Rs 28000 
Corsair AX 850W                              Rs 10000 
Cooler Master HAF x                          Rs 10000
Dell 24inch Monitor                          Rs 14000                          
Western Digital 1TB                          Rs 2600
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle                  Rs 2000
Total Rs 96100

Recommended {OPTIONAL} Additions
Entry Level Build
APC 600VA UPS
Creative Speakers

Mid Range and Med High
APC 800VA UPS
Creative Sub Woofer

High End
APC 1100VA UPS
Home Theater Speakers or Steelseries Headphone


----------



## Amir5223 (Apr 14, 2011)

@War Hawk where did u find Coolermaster HAf-X at Rs.10,000.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

HAF X is actually costs more than 11k in all shops
BTW @ warhawk
nice work there


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2011)

Found some sandybridge prices in my hometown(cuttack). Here we go:

*i5 2300 @ 9k*

*i5 2400 @ 9.4k*

They are readily available and are inclusive of taxes.


----------



## d3p (Apr 15, 2011)

Found some cheap H67 Mobo's from Online shops..[*15/04/2011*]
*
1. ECS H67H2-M3 - 4.5k*

Link: *Theitdepot - ECS H67H2-M3 16GB DDR3 USB 3.0 Intel Motherboard*

*2. Intel DH67VR - 4.9k*

Link: *Theitdepot - Intel Desktop Motherboard DH67VR*

*3. Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 Motherboard - 5k*

Link: *Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 Motherboard*

*4. Intel DH67BL - 5.9k*

Link :*TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Intel DH67BL LGA 1155 Micro ATX Motherboard*

*5. Asus P8H67-M-LX - 6.2k*

Link: *Theitdepot - Asus P8H67-M-LX 16GB DDR Intel Motherboard*

Note: I will update this, quite often, so please check the dates of the modification.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Nice findings buddy. The gigabyte board is very nice considering the additional pci-e slot at x4 mode. xfire is now possible with basic boards.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 15, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @ahsu
> thnx buddy ill surely go there the nxt time im in lamington rd i did purchase my dell monitor from a shop opp the police station its called shree semiconductors they also have reasonably priced products bt i hav to compare with cassette world to see where they stand on the list so i think i was closer to cassette india so will keep my eyes peeled to look out for it
> cheers !!!



Yup.i confirmd d address,its bang opposite d police station so u were preety close to it,

Wen u planning2visit cassette world?do letme know


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 15, 2011)

@ashu
ill see after the end of this month when i get my salary ill be buyin atleast the mobo and proccy (p67 and i5 2500k) then ill look for the other parts the month after .. i already hav a monitor (dell st2220L), 1tb hdd, sata dvd writer,with me now also i hav a steelseries 3H headphone so no need of a speaker set ..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

@cilus
thanks for the psu link. 

@d3p5kor & vickybat
thanks for the price updates

@War Hawk
nice work but ups cant be put optional


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 15, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @ashu
> ill see after the end of this month when i get my salary ill be buyin atleast the mobo and proccy (p67 and i5 2500k) then ill look for the other parts the month after .. i already hav a monitor (dell st2220L), 1tb hdd, sata dvd writer,with me now also i hav a steelseries 3H headphone so no need of a speaker set ..



Ok, yup me too buying step by step here... 

so abt that SteelSeries headfone, did u buy i from the Office of Steelseries @ Santacruz..?? (if yes, then plz tell me how to reach them after getting down at Santacruz East by train)  

I wanna hv a look at Gaming Mouse Surfaces (Those Glass etched ones) and also for a really good quality Headfone.. (wich one wud u recommend) ??...


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 16, 2011)

^^^ ashu
i did get the steel series headfone from their santacruz office .. u hav to go straight from the santacruz station get down at the wast side by the public bridge and walk straight there is a famous sweet shop there i cant remember their name rite now (it starts with a B) but if u call up faxtel(steel series distributor) they can guide you to their office directly just say that u are at the station and they will tell you which is that sweet shop and it is only a few minutes walk from the station .. 
when i went there i treid only 2 headfones 3H (the one i eventually purchased) and the siberia v2 series without the usb .. 3H was way better than the costlier siberia i must say and the experience i have with the 3H is awesome i must say i play fifa 2011 and COD MW 2 on my p4 system and the sounds are just superb i dont even hav to crank the volume half way up and it sounds loud .. if i crank it all the way up (i do it when i listen to some music that i like) then u just remove the headfone form your head and you can listen to the music thorough out the room it feels as if u hav a speaker set connected to ur pc and it is kept on a low volume .. it is so loud that it is a challenge to keep it on your ears without u gettin a head and earache .. also the retractable mic got my attention and i tried it out on skype it gives an awesome clarity .. and it is non directional so no matter which direction it faces the mic will be able to capture ur voice .. it cost me Rs 1799 (actual price 1999 they gave me a 10% discount) .. there i also saw the merc series keyboard and when i saw the FPS game dedicated keys i wanted to buy it then and there but i didnt hav that kinda money with me that day (i believe he told me that it cost 2999 or 3999)..it was awesome ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 16, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> ^^^ ashu
> i did get the steel series headfone from their santacruz office .. u hav to go straight from the santacruz station get down at the wast side by the public bridge and walk straight there is a famous sweet shop there i cant remember their name rite now (it starts with a B) but if u call up faxtel(steel series distributor) they can guide you to their office directly just say that u are at the station and they will tell you which is that sweet shop and it is only a few minutes walk from the station ..
> when i went there i treid only 2 headfones 3H (the one i eventually purchased) and the siberia v2 series without the usb .. 3H was way better than the costlier siberia i must say and the experience i have with the 3H is awesome i must say i play fifa 2011 and COD MW 2 on my p4 system and the sounds are just superb i dont even hav to crank the volume half way up and it sounds loud .. if i crank it all the way up (i do it when i listen to some music that i like) then u just remove the headfone form your head and you can listen to the music thorough out the room it feels as if u hav a speaker set connected to ur pc and it is kept on a low volume .. it is so loud that it is a challenge to keep it on your ears without u gettin a head and earache .. also the retractable mic got my attention and i tried it out on skype it gives an awesome clarity .. and it is non directional so no matter which direction it faces the mic will be able to capture ur voice .. it cost me Rs 1799 (actual price 1999 they gave me a 10% discount) .. there i also saw the merc series keyboard and when i saw the FPS game dedicated keys i wanted to buy it then and there but i didnt hav that kinda money with me that day (i believe he told me that it cost 2999 or 3999)..it was awesome ...



Sounds impressive, thanx fo the Update  buddy, 

can u gimme the contact number of their office..??  wud really like to go and test it myself..

Do they hv all the headfones and the merc keyboard on display, like i mean can we test it out (hear thru the headfone and play with the Merc Keyboard) b4 buying..? or its just box packed products that we hv to buy straight away.??

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## akshayt (Apr 16, 2011)

IMO (for Gaming Systems)

ENTRY LEVEL:

To play relatively recent games at low-medium settings at 1440x900 or 1024x768 with 30-60 FPS.

AMD Phenom II 955 BE Rs.6600
compatible motherboard for about 3-4k without onboard GPU
Corsair XMS3 2x2GB DDR3 1600 Rs.2500
Seagate SATA 3 1TB 7200.12 Rs.2700
Seasonic S12DII 520 watts Rs.~3500
Coolermaster cabinet Rs.1500
DVD RW Rs.1000
AMD Radeon HD5670 Rs.5k+
TOTAL Rs.26k approx
Dell/Samsung 19" monitor Rs.6000-6500
Microsoft Keyboard Rs.500+-
Gigabyte Mouse Rs.700+-
TOTAL Sub Rs.35k


LOW END

To play most games/recent games at medium-high settings at 14x9 to 19x10

Intel Core i5 2400 Rs.9700/Buy a Core i5 2500k for VFM or AMD 9xx for saving some money, the 2500k is much much better.
Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) Socket 1155 Rs.5500
Corsair XMS3/GSkill Ripjaws 2x2GB DDR3 1600 Rs.2500
AMD Radeon HD6850 11k
Seagate SATA3 1TB Rs.2700
Coolermaster HAF 912 Rs.6k
Seasonic 650 watts or more Rs.5500 approx
CM Hyper 212 Plus Rs.1850
DVD RW x 2 Rs.2000
TOTAL 47k approx
Samsung/Dell 21.5 Full HD monitor Rs.8000-8500 approx
Razer mouse Rs.1500-2500
Razer/Decent keyboard Rs.2000
TOTAL ~Rs.60k approx


MID RANGE

To play most games at max settings at full HD or nearly, without AA.

Core i5 2500k 11850
Gigabyte P67A UD3 B3/MSI P67 GD65 B3 Around 10k
AMD Radeon 6950 2GB Rs.16k+
Corsair XMS3/GSkill Ripjaws 2x2GB DDR3 1600 Rs.2500
2xSeagate SATA3 1TB Rs.5400
Coolermaster HAF 912 Rs.6k
Coolermaster V6GT 4k
DVD RW x 2 Rs.2000
Coolermaster Silentpro M700 Rs.7k
TOTAL ~70k
Dell 2311 IPS panel 14k
Razer Deathadder Rs.2000-2500
Razer Lycosa Rs.4000 Could be old though, there may be other options available!
TOTAL <90k


HIGH END | Ultra high end

To play nearly all games at full HD maxed out and most with 4x or more AA as well. | To play most games at HD+ with AA maxed out!

Core i7 2600k | Core i7 2600k 17k | 17k
Gigabyte UD4 B3 | Gigabyte UD4/5/7 12.5k | Up to 20k
AMD Radeon HD 6970 | 6950 2GB CF OR 6990 20k | 32k OR 40k
Seagate + WD Black 1TB each | Plus 90 GB SSD Rs.7500 | Rs.17000
Coolermaster SilentproM 850 | Coolermaster Silentpro GOLD 1200 8.5k | 15k+
Coolermaster V6GT | No end Rs.4k | Rs.4k+
Coolermaster HAF 932 for both Rs.9500
2DVD RW, Blu ray optional Rs.2000
Asus Xonar DX/STX Rs.5000-10000
Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600Mhz 2x4GB | GSkill Ripjaws DDR3 2Ghz 2x4GB Rs.5500 | Rs.8000 approx
TOTAL 90k+ | Around 120-150k
Dell 2311 14k | Dell 27"/30" 25-100k


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

*@ akshayt*

For the mid range rig, msi gtx 560 twin frozr II/OC will be a much better option if gaming at fullhd without aa. It will be cheaper as well by almost 2k. The alternate would be 6950 1gb.

The intel p67 board can also be advised and its good enough to overclock. Again 2k can be scraped of.

5670 is not a good addition in that 35k rig. 5770 will be good at 2k more. 

In other words, there are better configs on the first page of this guide. Please refer them.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

though i will add 6950 2gb later as it can be unlocked. 

@akshayt
nice ideas. thanks.


----------



## flamereaper (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys i just came across acer s222hql full hd, led, slim monitor for 7.6k at deltapage. Seems to be more VFM than 2220hd. Dont you think so?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

flamereaper said:


> Hey guys i just came across acer s222hql full hd, led, slim monitor for 7.6k at deltapage. Seems to be more VFM than 2220hd. Dont you think so?



reviews?


----------



## jpushkarh (Apr 17, 2011)

off Topic 
I recently (12-Apr) bought AMD Athlon II X3 440 (Rs.3300) + Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H (Rs.4300) + Corsair 2GB DDRIII 1333MHz VS2GB1333D3 G (Rs.1050/1200) from lamington road. 
Q:
I wonder what is idle CPU Temperature ? & fan speed ? 
I found w/o doing any oc Just running as is i found my CPU temperature is 55 deg C @ 6250 rpm. Very Noisy.
No.s are from BIOS as well from HW monitor. mostly identical.  

Don't think ok ? 
or should dump stock cooler & go for something else ... Any Suggestion ..


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ post in here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/29033-overheating-problems.html


----------



## flamereaper (Apr 17, 2011)

> reviews?



The only one i could find was this and it's not even in english

YouTube - s222hql


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

flamereaper said:


> The only one i could find was this and it's not even in english
> 
> YouTube - s222hql



thanks, will look into it.


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 17, 2011)

@ ashu
no they dont have any of these on display but they do get it from their storage space to allow you to test it i actually tried the headfones on my friends phone (he had a nokia c6) i suggest u carry an mp3 player to test it but cudnt test the keyboard on any pc but was able to hold it in my hands and get a feel for the buttons they felt sturdy and the key print wuality seemed good atleast they didnt seemed to get erased due to use like they have on my old logitec keyboard (keys weasdxc have all been erased along with my arrow keys due to excessive gamin  ) 
their nos are (91-022-2611 3055 / 5524 / 2617 0971) got it directly from the website for steelseries ill post the link as well
SteelSeries – India
you can always ask them if u can try it on a pc it can never hurt to ask doesnt it ???
CHEERS N E-PEACE to u too bro !!!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ Venram

Thanx for the info buddy, yup atleast if they Do not hv a System to test out the keyboard, i wud be satisfied if i can jus hold it in my hands and get the feel of this keyboard.. 

hv taken down the numbers, thanx again.. yup I hv my Xperia x10 smartfone with me, so will check out the sound quality as well.. (will take my EP 630's also with me for a comparison)..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys, another addition to my inventory...Corsair HS1A gaming headset.

Last Saturday I've purchased it from M.D. computers @ 4K all. It is ok in music and movie but very good in gaming, especially with its 3D effects. Checked it with Resident Evil 5 in my Kolkata home. Will test it with Crysis 2 by today.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 18, 2011)

ALright Guys,  : D

Received My MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (800 Mhz) Gpu today by DTDC Courier, so posting the pics now, 

(Sorry for the Image Quality if its poor and NOT hi DEf as its From my XPERIA x10 Smartfone) : )

Feast your eyes, I myself am going gaga over it, hv reopened the anti-static packing thrice already to hv just one more look and touch this beast.. : P

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/4368/dsc1876lm.th.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/1793/dsc1877w.th.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3384/dsc1878w.th.jpg

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/584/dsc1880.th.jpg

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/8408/dsc1882bf.th.jpg

*img857.imageshack.us/img857/8100/dsc1881n.th.jpg

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/7858/dsc1883.th.jpg


*img233.imageshack.us/img233/7872/dsc1884.th.jpg

*img860.imageshack.us/img860/932/dsc1885.th.jpg

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/6632/dsc1886l.th.jpg




*img156.imageshack.us/img156/2327/dsc1887l.th.jpg



*img571.imageshack.us/img571/7756/dsc1879x.th.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 18, 2011)

@ashu888ashu888, *WOW*, awesome..


----------



## akshayt (Apr 18, 2011)

Your wrong man. At 4.5k the 5670 sells. But at 7k the 5770 is not much of a deal. 4.5k is what anybody who isn't into IT/gaming may shell out as extra for his kid, but 7k he will really think.

And no point in spending just 7k, when for 9k(exactly 2k more) you get 6850 which is at least twice as fast. So there is no end to the 2k thing. Spending 2.5k extra for 4.5k is more than 50%, so of course you do get much better performance.

Also, 6850 is the king of cheap VFM cards and far more VFM than 5770. But these cards aren't really required on such a low budget or at least don't really fit in either, because the rest shouldn't be compromised either.

Also, Intel boards are pretty bad especially for oc. The boards I recommend can easily hit 4.5/4.6-4.8/4.9 Ghz with decent cooling.

I would rather buy Gigabyte UD3 B3 at 9.5k than Intel at 8.5k. No arguments! PERIOD! 

Also, MSI P67 GD65 B3 around 10.5k is pure VFM and nothing compares to it in that segment, the closest Gigabyte which competes is like 12.5-13k which too won't be produced any longer because of Gigabyte's news.

Also, in future games and in games like GTA IV, 2 GB over 1 GB VRAM means twice the experience(not twice the FPS, but twice the experience), so shelling out 1-1.5k for it is a no brainer.

And I would any day prefer a ATI card over a nvidia card, if they perform around the same mark, and they do in this case. Now that is a personal reason  Actually, I find ATI to have a smoothness which nvidia cards lack, in real gaming, not FPS


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 18, 2011)

@ ashu how much did the MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (800 Mhz) cost buddy n from where did u purchase it ???
by the way the BEAST looks AWESOME man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope u hav a rockin time playin games on that BEAST


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

*@ashu888ashu888*

Great gpu. Congrats buddy. Unleash the power of a gf110.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

@ashu
awesome gpu man!!!
time to update your siggy.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 19, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> @ashu888ashu888, *WOW*, awesome..





vickybat said:


> *@ashu888ashu888*
> 
> Great gpu. Congrats buddy. Unleash the power of a gf110.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ashu
> awesome gpu man!!!
> time to update your siggy.


Thanx Guys... thanx alot.. 



venram87700 said:


> @ ashu how much did the MSi N580GTX TWIN FROZR II/OC (800 Mhz) cost buddy n from where did u purchase it ???
> by the way the BEAST looks AWESOME man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> hope u hav a rockin time playin games on that BEAST



Hey buddy,  

this Beast costed me Rs. 28K and me and one of my online friend (from Digit) but lives in Hyd'bad, we both surveyed almost many shops (Me doin survey here In Mumbai) and he did it in B'lore, Hyd'bad and calling up various shops across India..We were quoted many prices from Rs. 28K upto Rs. 31K and sum shops didnt had this card but were jus giving assurances on a 7-14day waiting period, 

So, both of us bought from Arun Computers, Hyd'bad in a sure shot price tag and the guarantee of its delivery to us and NOT jus fake assurances or waiting periods...

I deposited the Amount to Arun Computers Axix Bank account and he (My digit online friend) deposited cash-in-hand as he was a local and I Received it in full protective packing from them within 4days.. 
----------------

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

ashu so you using 280 as physx card?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ashu so you using 280 as physx card?


Well at the moment i am just nt decided wether to use gtx280 as physX card or no,lol 

Coz not many games hv support4physX n infct many games hv their own physics engine that clearly outperforms the just-starting-2-begin physX  

Ws planning2sell off my gtx280 ssc (as its a gr8 card coz its super super clocked=SSC) its way above normal core clock speeds so if i get a good price (as still 1year warranty left till march-2012) i might sell it,if no buyers then i am as it very happy2keep it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 21, 2011)

*decided to do some updates -

open to suggestions*

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|22000
*Sub 30k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30800

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35300
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40800
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50000
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61900
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|72000
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Razer Orca |3000
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7700
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|Samsung PX2370|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85700
*Optional upgrades for 85k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Razer Orca |3000
*Shall i mention along side the 6950 that you can unlock it?*

and choose one 100k - 

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
| Corsair Force 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506 |5000
|
* Total*
|104500
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
*no ssd but gtx 580 -* 

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA | 7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506 |5000
|
* Total*
|104500
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
*i think that 950w glacialtech will handle 580 sli for futureproofing. what say?*


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

Just for reference ( and If anybody interested to get some )

ASUS

P8p67 Rs @ 11k
P8p67 pro Rs @ 12.5K
P8h67-m Rs @ 7.2K
SABERTOOTH P67 @ 14.3K
P8P67 Deluxe Rs @ 16K
P67 MAXIMUS IV EXTREME @ 22.8K
P8H67-I DELUXE @ 9.2K

Gigabyte :

GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Rs 9.5K
GA-P67A-UD3R-B3 Rs 10.5K
GA-P67A-UD4-B3 Rs 12.6K
P67A-UD7-B3 @ 20K
H67A-UD3H-B3 @ 9.5K
HA65M-UD3H-B3 @ 5.2K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 22, 2011)

guys no reply on rigs!!!!!!!

vindance replied.

ok posting them again - 



Spoiler



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|22000
*Sub 30k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30800

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35300
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40800
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50000
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61900
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|72000
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|Samsung PX2370|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85200
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500



and choose from 100k rigs -



Spoiler



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
| Corsair Force 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506 |5000
|
* Total*
|104500
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
*no ssd but gtx 580 -* 

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA | 7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506 |5000
|
* Total*
|104500
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
i think that 950w glacialtech will handle 580 sli for futureproofing. what say?



can somebody tell the warranty on Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ Nice rigs but i have some suggetions. In the 50k rig, we can remove the h67 board with the *msi-h61 e23@ 3.6k*. With the money saved, we can add the msi gtx 560 twin frozr II @ 14.5k instead. We all know that its more powerful than a single 6870 and all the members here in tdf who bought it are very happy with it. So worth a mention imo.

Since we have a 6950 2gb in the 60 and 70k rigs, we can skip the 1gb version from the 50k rig or maybe give it as an option.

Btw 6950 2gb is 16.5k with taxes afaik.

Glacialpower 950 has 3 years warranty. PM *lordirecto* to confirm cause he has this psu.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 22, 2011)

batman ok.

on 6950 price -
MSI R 6950 2PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card

i wont compromise on mobo but will surely add gtx560 and 6950 1gb


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

^ Wow the prices have dropped. Good to know but isn't that the reference design with side fan? That is why they are cheap.

About mobo, h61 prices are mouth watering. See the user won't go over 8gb for now, so h61 will suffice.

About intel boards, their rma service is pathetic as far my place is concerned. Waiting for my kaput board for over a month.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 22, 2011)

batman i feel pairing a 10k proccy with 3.5k board isnt good. 
bit hesitant. but what you say?

but yes intel rma takes too long.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ I am planning for a similar system for my own if i manage to sell of my i5 750 + p55mobo+ ram at a decent price.

Its actually great if you can live with no more than 8gigs of ram.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 22, 2011)

why so vicky? i think you should first change gpu as 750 i5 is still a monster.

why not add it like this only. just 2k more -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|52500


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

^^Told you the reason for avoiding vanilla intel. But the boards are very good. Mine got fried due to voltage problems in our house.

See buddy, i will be moving out soon and my 13 year old brother will handle the rig. Now i5 2400 is more efficient , low on power and i will be like making the system more future proof* ( it supports even ivybridge).
*
For the gpu, it is more than enough for him. Will upgrade to something substantial *( southern islands or kepler)* in future.


----------



## vindance1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi friends,

Getting the following system from SMCInternational:

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU @Rs.9700
Cooler Master Elite 430 NormalRC-430K-KKN3 @Rs.2475
Seagate 500 GB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD @Rs.1750
Razer Goliathus-Fragged Standard Mouse Pad-Control (Size: Alpha) @Rs650
Benq G2420 Monitor @Rs.10900
Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse @Rs.1360
Gskill[ Ripjaws ] DDR3-1333(PC3 10666)(4Gx1) * 2 @Rs.4500

Confused about the following components:

MB (only available options):
    Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL @Rs.5,600.00, or
    Gigabyte GA-H67M-D2-B3 (rev. 1.1) Socket 1155 @Rs.5500

PSU (only available options):
    Corsair Power CX400W @Rs.2800, or
    Corsair Power 650TX @Rs.6500

GPU (will decide between these 2 only):
    MSI R6850 PM2D1GD5 Graphics Card @Rs.9900, or
    MSI R 6950 2PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card @Rs.15600
<I am not that much into gaming (play only RTS) but I want to opt for one which is offering better value for money. I dont have any plans of crossfiring or upgrading in near future or maybe ever. *I wont be adding any cooling devices for sure, so kindly keep temp into account while suggesting*>

@Jas - Thanks a lot for your suggestions buddy. 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

Jas, in a 100K config I think we need to have 2600K as it offers superb performance in other multithreaded applications apart from gaming due to HT. can't we accommodate it by going a little cheap speaker, mouse, mouse pad and keyboard and a little cheap display.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ all of the  coponents are so much balanecd it's hard to remove any of'em 

Intel Core i7 2600k @ ~16.5k

by going with 2600K the cost will increase ~5.5k 

Now if we add this mobo Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Rs @9.5K and remove the sound card we can save 6.2K which will reduce the cost by 0.7K - sound card an be purchased any time later and these types of mobo comes with good sound quality anyway.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

^^TOPGEAR its *i7* 2600K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 24, 2011)

as you say TP and Cilus. will do away with sound card and add a 2600k. 

but what about ssd or gtx580 twin frozr II??
and what about other configs?

TP about the mobo i wanted to make it sli futureproof if gtx580.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ Try some sli/cf p67 boards with the nf200 chip. Ideal for a multigpu setup. Only if the boards are not uber expensive.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 24, 2011)

and check out the poll everyone.

vicky ok i will just check them out.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2011)

I voted for 580 lightning for better overclockability and future sli upgrade path. A 100k budget guy can add another 580 down the line and the lightning version performs lot better than a stock 580.

Did you come across any 590 lightning or direct cu II? Any non-reference 590 out there?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2600k | 16500
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| MSI GTX580 Lightening / MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr II * 2|29000-31000
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA| 7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506 |5000
|
* Total*
|106700
here is 100k what you all guys demanded but its overshooting by 6.7k?

and your comments on sli on that glacialtech psu? 
here is its jonny guru review -
GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W Review

batman no idea on gtx 590.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

How about Seasonic 850W(SS-850AT 80+ Bronze) - 6.9K ? will reduce the rig by 1K..

Razer goliathus mouse pad - 0.5K?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, the small sized Rajor Goliathus Mouse pad (215mm X 270mm) is available @ 0.5K. I've purchased one last to last week.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

^^Razer Goliathus...


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys, Corsair GS600 is available in primeabgb @ 3.8K only. Also corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB single module is available  in 2.7K check here


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^^TOPGEAR its *i7* 2600K



ok edited that 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> as you say TP and Cilus. will do away with sound card and add a 2600k.
> 
> but what about ssd or gtx580 twin frozr II??
> and what about other configs?
> ...



GFX card = still have to decide 

For mobo the Asus P67 Pro seems to be the cheapest Sli mobo and from Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 is the cheapest Sli mobo ( P67 ) .



vickybat said:


> ^^ Try some sli/cf p67 boards with the nf200 chip. Ideal for a multigpu setup. Only if the boards are not uber expensive.



here you go 

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7

Asus P67 Maximus IV Extreme ( nf200 )

ASUS P8P67 WS Series ( cheapest is WS REVOLUTION mobo @ $260 )

MSI P67 Big Bang Marshall

EVGA P67 Classified

All of them are expansive expect the Asus WS Revo but is it vailable in here anyway ?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ Thanks a lot *Topgear*. Can you please quote the prices if possible? I guess they are all above 25k or even more.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 25, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> How about Seasonic 850W(SS-850AT 80+ Bronze) - 6.9K ? will reduce the rig by 1K..
> 
> Razer goliathus mouse pad - 0.5K?



nice option. will consider this.



topgear said:


> GFX card = still have to decide



be fast


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II in Crossfire 

@ *vickybat* - I can only find two P67 mobos using nf200 chip in here :

Asus P67 MAXIMUS IV EXTREME @ 22.8K
Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3 @ 20K


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys, I think it is time when we should start recommending single 4 GB sticks as their prices are reducing day by day and it also offers better upgradability option, mainly mobos with 2 Ram slots.

And one suggestion from my side: I was checking Corsair Vengeance review in *guru3d* . Find out is an advance user's delight and performance wise they are just astonishing. And the single 4 GB 1600 MHz stick is available @ 2.75K in primbeabgb which is cheaper than the Ripjaws.

With the 1.5V (default) it can be Oced to 1800 MHz without a single issue. With 1.60-1.65V overclock it can reach 2000 MHz easily.
So could we suggest it as our choice of ram in the configs?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ Take a big* "yes"* from me.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, I think it is time when we should start recommending single 4 GB sticks as their prices are reducing day by day and it also offers better upgradability option, mainly mobos with 2 Ram slots.
> 
> And one suggestion from my side: I was checking Corsair Vengeance review in *guru3d* . Find out is an advance user's delight and performance wise they are just astonishing. And the single 4 GB 1600 MHz stick is available @ 2.75K in primbeabgb which is cheaper than the Ripjaws.
> 
> ...



yeah why not? it's a fine product


----------



## jenkin (Apr 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> Just for reference ( and If anybody interested to get some )
> 
> ASUS
> 
> ...



I am interested in getting the ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution. Do you have it. What is it's price?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 27, 2011)

the vote results are too close. 6950 cfx is ahead by just 1 vote 

cilus thanks for the link. will check it now. but actually ripjaws is cheaper -
Gskill

and i am mentioning 1333mhz single 4gb stick in new configs -
Gskill[ Ripjaws ] DDR3-1333(PC3 10666)(4Gx1)

1600mhz -
Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 1


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

I voted for MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II in Crossfire

Its now ahead by 2


----------



## Skud (Apr 27, 2011)

Voted for the Radeons. 3 up now.


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 27, 2011)

me too voted for 6950


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 29, 2011)

guys here's hoping yall would help me clear out my dilemma .....
as suggested previously i was looking into buying an i5 2500k processor but that costs aome where around 11000 - 12500 .... i need a processor n ram combination that will help me run router simulations using a program called GNS 3 my current P4 processor and 2GB ddr1 rams cannot handle more than 2 router sims ... my cpu usage maxes out when i switch on the 1st router forget abt it after i turn on the 2nd ... my pc starts dragging and gets hot n i have to shut down the sims .. so is it ok if i go for the i5 2500k or should i go for the i7 2600k coz it has HT n i think it would be able to handle multiple router sims ... coz for some sims i need to run atleast 5 routers and switches ... also is 4 gb of ram enough or shud i get 8gb of ram.....
mind u i am going to buy all these things one by one so ill 1st buy the mobo and proccy ... so suggest me a good mobo as well my budget is abt rs25000 (almost inevitable sccording to some of the prices quoted above) ... rest ill be buying in abt a month or 2


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2011)

GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Rs 9.5K ( for Oc and you'll need a discrete gfx card )

i7-2600 @ 15K with Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3 @ 5.5K ( if you don't want to OC and add a dicrete gfx card now )

Kingston 2x 4GB 1333 Mhz DDR3 @ 4k

Ram Price update - all of'em have 4Gb stiks 

G-Skill 1600Mhz 4GB Ram ( F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL ) @ 2.6k

G-Skill 2000Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM ) @ 7.7k

G-Skill 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM Cl8 ) @ 5.8k

G-Skill 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL Cl9 ) @ 5.3k

G-Skill 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL Cl9 light Sinks ) @ 5.1k

Corsair 1600Mhz 8GB Ram Kit ( Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Cl9 - vengeance ) @ 6.8k


----------



## venram87700 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey thanks topgear for the price updates bt could u tell me are these street prices or online prices ... if these are street prices are they from kolkata or mumbai ???


----------



## Skud (Apr 30, 2011)

16 gigs RAM for 10K and even lesser!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

One final piece of advice before you bring out the May 2011 guides-

Please include i7 2600k in the 100,000 builds..
If possible, include it in the 80k and 85k builds as well


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> GA-P67A-UD3-B3 Rs 9.5K ( for Oc and you'll need a discrete gfx card )
> 
> i7-2600 @ 15K with Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3 @ 5.5K ( if you don't want to OC and add a dicrete gfx card now )
> 
> ...



where are from those prices updated ???


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2011)

@ *venram87700* and *nilgtx260* - those prices are from lynx-India - all prices are 5% VAt included and is just based on rough estimate - so prices may seem 100/200 bucks more than lynx's price as i've made all the calculation very quickly so they are not exactly correct but these prices can be considered as approximate price


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 2, 2011)

vote update -
18-18. competition increasing


----------



## Skud (May 2, 2011)

Lightning STRIKES back!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 2, 2011)

check these out. i made monitor changes from Samsung PX2370 to DELL ST2220L and i7 2600k is there in 85k and 100k comfortably. what say now? 
and PLEASE comment on psu choice in 85k and 100k. review - *www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=176


*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|22400
*Sub 30k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|32000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35300
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41800
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|52500
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61800
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|71400
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20000
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85900
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2600k| 16500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II *2(CrossfireX)/MSI GTX580 Lightening|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|101400
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2011)

@Jassy: No SSD for 85k & 100k configs.


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, Jas, try to include SSD for configs of 70K and onwards. Even a small boot drive will make a huge difference.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

skud and dep ok i am trying (and also trying to remove those 2k extra from almost all configs. )

skud and dep suggest where to put it and what to replace?  i am confused. 
giving it a mention in optional upgrades for time being.

so further modified a little -
AND COMMENT ON PSU IN 85K AND 100K. 

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|21000
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*Sub 30k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30500
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35300
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40800
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50000
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|14500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61800
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70400
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II/MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr II|20000
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85900
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2600k| 16500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II *2(CrossfireX)/MSI GTX580 Lightening|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|101400
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2011)

Is it really required to include SSD? Only a handful of people probably will go for it. Here our config is mainly from normal gaming usage and 95% of the people will be happy with it. Other thing is at those budgets we can only chose the very basic and low capacity SSD drives which can be mainly used for OS.

What we can do is suggest optional SSD upgrade with the config as JAS has done for the audio gears and suggest some alternate config sacrificing highend graphics, Mouse/Keyboard etc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

cilus i added it in optional upgrades. check those configs now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

85 k rig has i7 2600k but 100k has i5 sandy bridge?
i think its a typo. Prices mentioned are also equal.

also, I agree with comment on Ssd.


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Cilus & Jassy. I think SSD as optional ; sounds good.

Let it be with the OP, who wants SSD's.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

Choosing CM 310 (almost all of such cases) over nzxt gamma is very foolish, especially for a 500 bucks difference and for the front looks. Very strong steel case, good screws and mobo standoffs for the price, paintjob that doesn't flake out and more reasons to follow. If one is not getting it in his area then that's another story. Most of the config till 50k is pretty okay. Configs of anything more than that just doesn't sound right.

Just a thing I want to point out, some people need to stop putting up hordes of pc configs and start understanding basics. Few people are making a lot of overexaggerated comments/advices. People are spending money based on your 2 cents. If those don't know what they're saying then its best not to say anything at all.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 4, 2011)

^also tell whats wrong in above 50k configs?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

I prefer single card always. India is way more hot/humid than the conditions of the test setup in international/real review sources. Not everyone lives in a space where all the windows are shut with air conditioners switched on. There is a significant number of gamers doing it, but not that much. 

A single ATI 6950 is adequate for 1920x1080/1920x1200 resolution, especially for current games. 2x 6950= more money on decent enough casing+ psu. So where's the value factor? No I am not saying to look at gtx 580, I am saying stick to a single 6950. 

One needs to game on that card before spending money unecessarily or judging blindly on FPS- or worse making decision based on poll which is obviously more like a popularity contest rather than facts at hand. Whoever made this poll should know better. Before defending CF/SLI, research first on AFR. Spending 1 lakh in 1 shot is purely idiotic, especially for a gaming rig. Almost a lot of people spend about 60k in a decent gaming rig and keep the rest for doing periodic changes/upgrades. Observing this trend on multiple Indian forums for some months is proof enough. 

Besides, the way I see things, whoever spends that money for whatever reasons is usually the one who knows what they're doing.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^also tell whats wrong in above 50k configs?


I said till 50k rigs (including 50k rig). Its you needs to find out what's wrong. 

BTW, why only MSI .


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> I prefer single card always. India is way more hot/humid than the conditions of the test setup in international/real review sources. Not everyone lives in a space where all the windows are shut with air conditioners switched on. There is a significant number of gamers doing it, but not that much.
> 
> A single ATI 6950 is adequate for 1920x1080/1920x1200 resolution, especially for current games. 2x 6950= more money on decent enough casing+ psu. So where's the value factor? No I am not saying to look at gtx 580, I am saying stick to a single 6950.
> 
> ...




I think Sorcerer has raised a couple of very good points. Both going dual GPU and spending 1 lakh at one shot is not very wise these days. The way hardware is evolving mid-range components serve you better than the high-end parts. Particularly when most of us simply won't see a difference between 50 fps and 70 fps or 1 minute of encoding time to 1 min 15 sec of encoding or 30% CPU utilization to 40% utilization. A GFX card under 15k is enough to game at 19x10/19x12 resolution at highest image quality (which includes AF) and some AA. There may be a couple of exceptions like Metro etc. but they are just exceptions. Likewise, a CPU worth 10-11K is more than sufficient for most purposes. For me, dual GPU kicks in only to lengthen the life-span of the current GPU or to bypass one generation altogether.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2011)

But Sorcerer, a lot of people over here, in fact in the TDF forum are using multi-gpu setup for a long time. Asingh is the best example of them who is using 4890 CF for quite a long time without any heating issue.

I'm using HD 6870 CF where both the cards are overclocked to (930 Mhz, 1100 Mhz) without any heating issue till now. And I'm in Bhubaneswar which is a very hot place in summer. Also I don't have any A.C.

In our suggestion we are keeping option for both multi and single GPU solution and it is completely up to the buyer to decide whether he is enthusiastic enough to get a multi gpu solution.

And for spending 1 lakh thing, I simply did not get it. We are just putting the suggestion for different price range, not asking anyone to spend that much money. May be what you are saying has some valid point that keeping some money for future upgrade. So what should we do...simply delete the configs over 90K.
Look it is entirely upon the user how much money he is gonna spend and we cannot tell him that he is an idiot for spending that much money. If he has the ability to spend, why to restrict him rather than suggesting best config on that budget?

And if you think the configs upto 50K are not good enough then feel free to suggest your points and we will try best to accommodate it. But  





> Its you needs to find out what's wrong.


 what I feel is actually doesn't make any sense. We are not taking any lesson here to find our mistakes by ourselves for the greater good in life. Personally I feel this configs are pretty good to satisfy most of the people's need.


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2011)

Yes even i support sorcerer on this. At a budget of 15k for the gpu, a 6950 or factory overclocked 560 is more than enough for fullhd gaming. There should be room (2nd slot)  to fit in a second card when games become more demanding and when actually the user needs a second card. There is no point in jumping guns straight away onto a sli or cfx config right from the start.

But i even agree that jaskanwar's configs are pretty good. They offer lots of options for buyers to decide their required setup and i guess there is a config posted for every budget.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

To add one more point: Judge the performance funda with power consumption at the same time and also keep in mind the series of cards that release within 6 months time and recommended specs for best selling games. You're not only spending money for the card, but also power. True, some people don't play for about 2-4 hours on a daily basis but power consumption on both idle and load is something one has to keep in mind before. Besides, there are those who play for a really long time on a daily basis. 



> what I feel is actually doesn't make any sense. We are not taking any lesson here to find our mistakes by ourselves for the greater good in life.


Looking through my point of view sort of make sense. No, not that I am boosting my self ego or anything but think about it.

Out of few months that I've been here, I've explained people by literally typing out huge paragraphs of explanations, enough to give some idea. Unfortunately, many don't read and out of those people, many of them advice blindly with half/outdated knowledge they posses. Remember, its not just TDF that I am talking about (and lets be realistic- most of us are in TE, TDF, Erodov, IVG and do the same old thing).

Then comes my another approach to make people understand properly (I personally nicknamed the mindfrack approach ). Jaskanwar knows it: back in the days not-too-long ago about the 4+1 phase days. My post made a lot of people force to do their own research and that was the only time when learnt the difference between inductors, phase, ICs,driver ICs and all that. Sorry to say, but yeah people around the Indian tech forums need to be pushed to do their own research so that they can understand properly. 

JM2C. If people are offended by the choice of words, dont be. There's always a reason for the things/comments I put up .


----------



## Piyush (May 4, 2011)

@all

yes, sorcerer is right 
i mean one should not play with his all cards face up right from the start i.e. going for Xfie/SLI even when one card was enough
we should go for multi gpu setups when the need arise
and the place like india...it almost hot and humid at all parts except N and NE

we should always go on the basis of 
-->performance/watt
-->performance/price


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2011)

Sorceror, now the thing is most of the games can live their knowledge without any IC, inductor, capacitor or phase. level knowledge of computer but still having a very good gaming rig and maintaining it properly. I know you are a hardware reviewer by profession and you have a great deal of knowledge about it and probably your knowledge is higher than most of the people over here but don't get me wrong, they actually don't need to know that much to play games or owing a high end config.

I used to read most of your posts regarding 4+1 pin phase designs but find out you used to say "This mobo is bad" with you mindfrack apporch and after a lot of rearch I did not find out anywhere that the mobo is bad conclusion.
If I remember clearly, you've said that MSI 890GXM-G65 is avery bad board because of its 4+1 phase design and cannot be used for Overclocking. I have done some research on it and find out it is highly recommended in every major tech review sites like Anandtech, guru3d, Tomshardware, Oberclockersclub etc.
Now I'm using it and able to Overclock 1090T to 3.6 Ghz in stock cooler without any issue. It also handles my Crossfire setting very well. Now please don't tell me that all these sites are very bad and take money from MSI to post good review about their product.

*And again, It is a PC building guide, we are not suggesting any one to spend 100K on a computer or force him to go for multiGPU setting. We are giving him all kind of options to go with. Now it is up to him.*


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2011)

^^ Yes that msi board is a very good one and worth recommending to anyone going for a amd based crossfire setup.



The Sorcerer said:


> To add one more point: Judge the performance funda with power consumption at the same time and also keep in mind the series of cards that release within 6 months time and recommended specs for best selling games. You're not only spending money for the card, but also power. True, some people don't play for about 2-4 hours on a daily basis but power consumption on both idle and load is something one has to keep in mind before. Besides, there are those who play for a really long time on a daily basis.



Power consumption is again a relative term. Performance /watt is what to be seen. Newer generation cards are getting lower and lower in power consumptions due to several optimization in fabrication. So idle power consumption won't be a factor. Talk about power consumption at full load, it has to be judged by looking at the competitor card at the same price point for a better relative comparison.

You cannot compare a 6850 with a ....lets say a gtx 560 at a budget upto 15k. A performance user will select the 560 although it consumes a lot more power at full load. So relatively 560 is the choice here although 6850 has much lower power consumption. 

But again in this scenario, if a 6950 drops in, then it might take away the attention cause it consumes lower power than 560 and gives equal or more performance than a stock 560. So here power consumption favors the 6950 and we decide this relatively again. 

Heat is another factor because higher temps affect the longevity of a card. So that must also be a factor apart from power consumption.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

Another question comes in mind: how a normal user is going to measure power consumption or noise? So whereas temperature is something we can measure easily, IMO both power consumption and noise are pretty relative matters, something you can only see at review sites.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 4, 2011)

^a normal user can get idea of increased power consumption from electricity bills for sure


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2011)

^To some extent. Actually its not quite in your face like the temp readings. And even then you can hardly judge the amount consumed by GFX card from the bill. I mean, AC/heater, always on PC, TV etc., how you are going to know which one is contributing how much?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 4, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> I said till 50k rigs (including 50k rig). Its you needs to find out what's wrong.
> 
> BTW, why only MSI .



i am unable to do so. you need to tell what changes you want.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2011)

There should be an "Enthusiast" sub 2L (system only-no monitor, spkrs etc)segment also.

99% cant buy it ofc


----------



## Viswanathan (May 4, 2011)

Excellent guide Thanks.. btw MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC is priced 13,500 in SMC!! 
Link :- ( MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC ).. I hope i am referring to the right product.. If its a different product i am mentioning i am extremely sorry... 
Happy Upgrading guys!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 4, 2011)

what you guys have to say on this - 


*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8P67 Pro | 11500
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM | 5700 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI GTX580 Lightening | 30000
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair AX-1200 | 16000
*Case*
 | Coolermaster HAF 932 | 8500
*Monitor*
 | Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
 | Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
 | Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
 | Numeric 1KVA | 4000
*Speakers*
 | Logitech Z-506 | 5000
|
* Total*
 |130300
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
*SSD*
 | Corsair Fore 120GB | 12800
ax-1200w for sli futureproofing!



Viswanathan said:


> Excellent guide Thanks.. btw MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC is priced 13,500 in SMC!!
> Link :- ( MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC ).. I hope i am referring to the right product.. If its a different product i am mentioning i am extremely sorry...
> Happy Upgrading guys!



ultimate deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viswanathan (May 4, 2011)

@ jas WOW! Ultimate config man!


----------



## vickybat (May 5, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

I have to praise you for your efforts buddy . The above config is excellent and offers great future upgradeability. Particularly the ax 1200 is worth mentioning. Its clearly one of the most powerful psu's in the world out there.

One suggestion though.We can give some dual cards as options. Gtx 590 is 42k and 6990 is 48k. What say ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2011)

meh,for that much i'd rather get two 560 Ti's in SLI.

The rest is just brilliant tho 

Also,an MSI rep told me that the GTX 580 Lightning (not "Light*e*ning" btw) will officially cost 27500+ tax.


----------



## naresh thinkdigit (May 5, 2011)

i want some pc buying help
but i am new to this site
i am not able to fine which link i should go to find help i write about it 
anyone please help


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2011)

@Naresh: Welcome to TDF bro.

If you wish to buy some & need suggestion then refer the below threads.

Thread Starting Tips: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/132775-read-first-thread-starting-tips.html* 

PC Build Questionaire Template: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html*

Post if any problem persists.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 5, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ jas WOW! Ultimate config man!



thanks 



vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> I have to praise you for your efforts buddy . The above config is excellent and offers great future upgradeability. Particularly the ax 1200 is worth mentioning. Its clearly one of the most powerful psu's in the world out there.
> 
> One suggestion though.We can give some dual cards as options. Gtx 590 is 42k and 6990 is 48k. What say ?



thanks batman
i will add dual gpu cards in higher budgets. preferably if we add multi monitor setups. because for full hd its overkill. big one.

but do we need anything more than 130k?



Extreme Gamer said:


> meh,for that much i'd rather get two 560 Ti's in SLI.
> 
> The rest is just brilliant tho
> 
> Also,an MSI rep told me that the GTX 580 Lightning (not "Light*e*ning" btw) will officially cost 27500+ tax.



thanks

that config is made for 580 sli futureproofing.

and thanks for price. much needed.


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

Guys this may be off topic, but what are the differences between these two types of fan mounts:-

*i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqMOKiME12+CulP4BNqTt(6w7!~~_1.JPG


*i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqUOKpYE1q-M4HInBNqUHZjinw~~_1.JPG


----------



## vickybat (May 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but do we need anything more than 130k?



Yes we can go beyond 130k by providing multimonitor setups with trifire and 3 way sli.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 6, 2011)

so guys further updated with awesome gtx560 twin frozr ii price, 6950 2gb twin frozr ii, 580 lightning prices. added 2 - 1TB HDD for allowing raid in 130k. 

GIVE A FINAL CHECK - 



Spoiler



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|21000
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*Sub 30k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30500
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35300
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40800
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|51500
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|60000
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70400
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6970 Lightning/MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr II|20000
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85900
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|3200 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II *2(CrossfireX)/MSI GTX580 Lightning|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|101400
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8P67 Pro | 11500
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM | 5700 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI GTX580 Lightning | 30000
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 1TB 7200.12 * 2 RAID | 5400
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair AX-1200 | 16000
*Case*
 | Coolermaster HAF 932 | 8500
*Monitor*
 | Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
 | Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
 | Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
 | Numeric 1KVA | 4000
*Speakers*
 | Logitech Z-506 | 5000
|
* Total*
 |130000





vickybat said:


> Yes we can go beyond 130k by providing multimonitor setups with trifire and 3 way sli.



ok as you say.

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 6, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes we can go beyond 130k by providing multimonitor setups with trifire and 3 way sli.



i wholeheartedly disagree.check my thread out,look at my CPU-Z banner link(*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800147).

thats over 130k worth goods without the case,monitor,PSU/WC parts etc


my whole system cost ~190k (only case and goodies inside + UPS)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 6, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> One suggestion though.We can give some dual cards as options. Gtx 590 is 42k and *6990 is 48k*. What say ?



Msi R6990-4PD4GD5 Graphic Card

41.2k



Extreme Gamer said:


> meh,for that much i'd rather get two 560 Ti's in SLI.
> 
> The rest is just brilliant tho
> 
> Also,an MSI rep told me that the GTX 580 Lightning (not "Light*e*ning" btw) will officially cost 27500+ tax.



MSI N580GTX Lightning Graphics Card--Shipping Free

30k


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

about 85K confg :

How about removing the core i7 2600K and Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA - that's just too much power and the mobo is not so great for multi gpu setup but it's more suitable for single GPu setup - so a fast single GPU and a suitable PSU more makes more sense for this config.

Mu suggestion is for 85K config is :

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX 650W|5500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85700


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 7, 2011)

@JSingh:dude,that is tax inclusive price.did i not mention "official"?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

I would like the 130k pc to have crossfire/ SLI(try a little if possible  )

That said the PC that Jaskanwar has posted is awesome


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> Guys this may be off topic, but what are the differences between these two types of fan mounts:-
> 
> *i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqMOKiME12+CulP4BNqTt(6w7!~~_1.JPG
> 
> ...




Guys any info of these. Please help.


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2011)

Benq XL2410T 24" 3D Gaming LED Monitor  @ 23.9k in *smcinternational*.


*
Msi radeon 6990 @ 41.2k*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> about 85K confg :
> 
> How about removing the core i7 2600K and Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA - that's just too much power and the mobo is not so great for multi gpu setup but it's more suitable for single GPu setup - so a fast single GPU and a suitable PSU more makes more sense for this config.
> 
> ...



TP you right. i edited both 70k and 85k.

what you think of these - 

*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1200
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000|1000
*Mouse Pad*
|CM Storm CS-M|800
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70200
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6970 Lightning/MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr II|20000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000|1000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85900
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
suitable for future gpu upgrades? what you think?

or i should make them single gpu optimized? what say?

and in 60k i added a mouse pad - 



Spoiler



*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|60400
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500


----------



## aby geek (May 8, 2011)

@jasji ek tees wale me thermalteke lvl 10 mangta hai.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - 85K config :

This is a gaming rig and in games when Oced 2500K performs neck to neck with 2600K but 2600K is more suitable for multitasking with it's HT feature and really good when there's a lot of multi tasking involved but for gaming under budget of 85k core i5 2500k is more suitable IMO.

Now GTX 580 is more powerful than GTX 570 and in a gaming rig the gfx card should be considers as the most important piece of HW component and every gamers wants to get the fastest gfx card they can afford - so GTX580 makes more sense instead of GTX570.

That glacialtech PSU is more suitable for multi gpu setup so a TX650W will do just fine with a GTX580.

For KB I think MS Sidewinder X4 is more suitable and the price is around ~1.5k

70k config look just perfect - no modification here though you can think about sidewinder X4 as the keyboard


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 8, 2011)

*Sub 100k+ (High end gaming)*



Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i7 2600k	16500
Motherboard	ASUS P8P67 PRO	11500
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB	5800
Graphic Card	2x MSI HD 6950 TWIN FROZR II	31000
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA	7900
Case	CM HAF X	11000
Monitor	DELL ST2220L	8700
Mouse	Razer Death Adder	2000
Keyboard	RAZER ARCTOSA 	2500
Mouse Pad	Steel Series Fnatic	1200
UPS	Numeric 1KVA	4000
Speakers	Altec Lancing VS4621	3200
 	Total	108900


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

^^

Nice config....why dont you post soundcard as Optional Upgrade?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 8, 2011)

want these to be put after seeing reviews??
LIAN LI is Back | Finest Quality Cases | Made In Taiwan



topgear said:


> @ *Jaskanwar Singh* - 85K config :
> 
> This is a gaming rig and in games when Oced 2500K performs neck to neck with 2600K but 2600K is more suitable for multitasking with it's HT feature and really good when there's a lot of multi tasking involved but for gaming under budget of 85k core i5 2500k is more suitable IMO.
> 
> ...



i get your point about 2500k. 
i also get your point about fastest single card. but i added a suitable mobo (post 265) + psu + case etc to make it futureproof for 6970 cfx or 570 sli. which will surpass 580 easily. what say?

and thanks for KB update. 
Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard Review | bit-tech.net
looks nice. going to add it in 70k and 85k in place of comfort curve.

and 70k in post 265 or 257??

what you think of case in 70k? (post 265). i think its not that suitable for multi gpu setup? what say? shall check some lian li in 3-4.2k range?



nilgtx260 said:


> *Sub 100k+ (High end gaming)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for suggestion. but haf x is not needed. cm 690 II sufficient.



aby geek said:


> @jasji ek tees wale me thermalteke lvl 10 mangta hai.



price


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> want these to be put after seeing reviews??
> LIAN LI is Back | Finest Quality Cases | Made In Taiwan




Yes, you can IMO. In enthusiast sections, you can recommend Armorsuit PCP50R and in the high-end, mid range section you can put the K62. It comes with 4 pre-installed fans, 3 of them 140mm LED, and features completely tool-less installation, even for the motherboard; superb cable management; enough clearance to accommodate tall & bulky CPU coolers; can accommodate the longest GFX cards and also ready for 2.5" HDD/SSD installation (which requires screws though). Problems? If you are looking for water cooling, it won't take dual 120mm rads without modification. It will be a very good alternative to CM 690 series.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> want these to be put after seeing reviews??
> LIAN LI is Back | Finest Quality Cases | Made In Taiwan
> 
> 
> ...



what about 580 SLI in future - if a user using  a 580 now and wants to buy card for SLI later I think GTX 580 is more better in that aspect coz 580 price will come down a little bit in the future for sure anyway and 580 SLi will even put behind GTX 590 in performance 



> and thanks for KB update.
> Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard Review | bit-tech.net
> looks nice. going to add it in 70k and 85k in place of comfort curve.
> 
> ...




Post No. 265 70k config is perfect IMO.

BTW, how about this cabinet :
HAF 912 Advanced (Asia only) - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

at 5.6k with loads of features and 2x 200mm and 1x 120mm with usb 3.0 IO panel it's a steal and far more better than 690


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Guys, last Saturday I was in M.D. Computer with Cool Comp. He was building his system over there. I have purchased a single 4 GB XMS3 1600 @ 2.4K +4% vat.

By the way, when I asked the shopkeeper about the price of HD 6950 2 GB, he said it was like 15.6K. Then he checked it in the system and guess what..........: Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is available @ 14.5K. He said he can even arrange one for me @ 14.2K under some scheme.

So pricing is really sweet. Now Sapphire HD 6870 is available @ 11K


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, last Saturday I was in M.D. Computer with Cool Comp. He was building his system over there. I have purchased a single 4 GB XMS3 1600 @ 2.4K +4% vat.
> 
> By the way, when I asked the shopkeeper about the price of HD 6950 2 GB, he said it was like 15.6K. Then he checked it in the system and guess what..........: Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is available @ 14.5K. He said he can even arrange one for me @ 14.2K under some scheme.
> 
> So pricing is really sweet. Now Sapphire HD 6870 is available @ 11K





Where were you two months earlier?

On second thought, even 1gb is enough at this moment.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, last Saturday I was in M.D. Computer with Cool Comp. He was building his system over there. I have purchased a single 4 GB XMS3 1600 @ 2.4K +4% vat.
> 
> By the way, when I asked the shopkeeper about the price of HD 6950 2 GB, he said it was like 15.6K. Then he checked it in the system and guess what..........: Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is available @ 14.5K. He said he can even arrange one for me @ 14.2K under some scheme.
> 
> So pricing is really sweet. Now Sapphire HD 6870 is available @ 11K



check out my price update in kolkata h/w price thread, I already updated the price of HD 6950 @ 14.2K on 30th APRIL (I guess)


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> check out my price update in kolkata h/w price thread, I already updated the price of HD 6950 @ 14.2K on 30th APRIL (I guess)



Was it for 2gb or 1gb version?


----------



## Avishrant (May 9, 2011)

Can you please suggest me a good gaming rig for 45k?


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2011)

Create a new thread by filling up the questions present in the *PC Building questionnaire* thread.


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

@Avishrant: Dude you already have created a thread with the same config, why are you spamming everywhere.

@Cilus
refer this :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138730-config-45k.html


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2011)

@jasji here is one of the link for price. if it cant be be accomodated in 130k without compromises then make a  budget specially to include this please.
*techshop.in/store/thermaltake-leve...on-computer-case-buy-online-india-p-6709.html


----------



## somulesnar (May 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> what about 580 SLI in future - if a user using  a 580 now and wants to buy card for SLI later I think GTX 580 is more better in that aspect coz 580 price will come down a little bit in the future for sure anyway and 580 SLi will even put behind GTX 590 in performance



Yup its true bro. GTX 580 lightning is a beast.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yes, you can IMO. In enthusiast sections, you can recommend Armorsuit PCP50R and in the high-end, mid range section you can put the K62. It comes with 4 pre-installed fans, 3 of them 140mm LED, and features completely tool-less installation, even for the motherboard; superb cable management; enough clearance to accommodate tall & bulky CPU coolers; can accommodate the longest GFX cards and also ready for 2.5" HDD/SSD installation (which requires screws though). Problems? If you are looking for water cooling, it won't take dual 120mm rads without modification. It will be a very good alternative to CM 690 series.



will now surely look at them. 



topgear said:


> what about 580 SLI in future - if a user using  a 580 now and wants to buy card for SLI later I think GTX 580 is more better in that aspect coz 580 price will come down a little bit in the future for sure anyway and 580 SLi will even put behind GTX 590 in performance



but psu?



topgear said:


> BTW, how about this cabinet :
> HAF 912 Advanced (Asia only) - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply
> 
> at 5.6k with loads of features and 2x 200mm and 1x 120mm with usb 3.0 IO panel it's a steal and far more better than 690



hmm. will see it too. 



Cilus said:


> Guys, last Saturday I was in M.D. Computer with Cool Comp. He was building his system over there. I have purchased a single 4 GB XMS3 1600 @ 2.4K +4% vat.
> 
> By the way, when I asked the shopkeeper about the price of HD 6950 2 GB, he said it was like 15.6K. Then he checked it in the system and guess what..........: Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB is available @ 14.5K. He said he can even arrange one for me @ 14.2K under some scheme.
> 
> So pricing is really sweet. Now Sapphire HD 6870 is available @ 11K



cilus nice update. do ask for price of msi 6950 2gb twin frozr II. 



aby geek said:


> @jasji here is one of the link for price. if it cant be be accomodated in 130k without compromises then make a  budget specially to include this please.
> *techshop.in/store/thermaltake-leve...on-computer-case-buy-online-india-p-6709.html



thanks for link aby.

But guys problem is lian li is not available everywhere. and everyone cant order online. moreover online shipping charges will be a lot. 
so what say?


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

@ *Extreme Gamer* - 



> if you get a GTX 580,the minimum you should get is a 700W PSU.its not just the wattage but also the amperage on the 12V rail that counts.i would not recommend below 50A on the 12V rail (total system single rail PSU).And I would not go below 45A (again single rail)ever for the 580.



Corsair TX650 has 53A on +12V rail which is 636W of power is easily can handle a single GTX 580 and it's for single GPU 5802 config anyway.

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - For 2x 580 in SLi how about Seasonic SS-850AT 850W @ ~6.5k - this beast has 70A on +12V ( 840W of power ) and easily can power up a GTX 580 SLi rig with OCed SB "K" cpu.

Read these - don't consider furmark results 

GeForce GTX 580 SLI review
NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 580: The SLI Update - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning review


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Jaskanwar Singh* - For 2x 580 in SLi how about Seasonic SS-850AT 850W @ ~6.5k - this beast has 70A on +12V ( 840W of power ) and easily can power up a GTX 580 SLi rig with OCed SB "K" cpu.
> 
> Read these - don't consider furmark results
> 
> ...



then what about already mentioned Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA.
GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W Review
modular, 76amps on 12v+ rail, 7.9k sweet price.

but overshooting - 

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel)|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|1500
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|87400


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

See if you can fit a different model of 580 instead of the Twin Frozer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 10, 2011)

and making 130k futureproof for 580 tri sli???

*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7| 17000
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM | 5700 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI GTX580 Lightning | 30000
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 1TB 7200.12 * 2 RAID | 5400
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair AX-1200 | 16000
*Case*
 | Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced | 6000
*Monitor*
 | Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
 | Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
 | Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
 | Numeric 1KVA | 4000
*Speakers*
 | Logitech Z-506 | 5000
|
* Total*
 |133000


Skud said:


> See if you can fit a different model of 580 instead of the Twin Frozer.



twin frozr is one of best coolers out there buddy.

see votes - 28 each


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> twin frozr is one of best coolers out there buddy.
> 
> see votes - 28 each



I know it, but what about the budget?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

Even I prefer twin frozr. Leading by 1 vote.

Hmm cant we make a tri sli 560ti?  Wont it outperform gtx 580?


----------



## lordirecto (May 10, 2011)

@Jas: Can you tell me where the Gigabyte GA P67A UD7 is priced at 17k?


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2011)

A tri SLI 560Ti can outperform a GTX580, but if purpose of it ends in Single Monitor Gaming, then its a complete bad idea. specially the space & PSU requirements.

If user is interested in Multi-Monitor Setups, then 6950 CF is a ultimate choice over 560ti.



lordirecto said:


> @Jas: Can you tell me where the Gigabyte GA P67A UD7 is priced at 17k?



I didn;t find it at 17k, but at 18.2k its available at Primeabgb & 20k with SMC.

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7-B3 Motherboard | Buy Gigabyte Motherboard

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2011)

For outperforming a GTX 580, even two GTX 560 is more than enough, no need for Three way SLI. Actually the cheaper HD 6850 CF can beat GTX 580. And d3p5kor is right here, if multimonitor setup is not planned, 2 way SLi or CF is more than enough for all the current generation games.
In multimonitor Setup, HD 6950 is ranked over GTX 560 because of its 2 GB Vram per GPU


----------



## lordirecto (May 10, 2011)

@d3p: Thanks!
Now I am furious that I bought my UD7 from SMC!!


----------



## The Game (May 10, 2011)

CPU:Intel i7 980x extreme; 6 core
3.3ghz-54000 rs
MB:Gigabyte GA X58A,UD7-19800
rs
GRAPHICS CARD:XFX Radeon HD
6990 GDDR5 4GB-55000 rs
RAM:12GB(3x4gb) corsair xms3
TW3X4G1333C9DHX-13900 rs
HDD:2x1TB Western Digital Caviar
black(RAID 0)-9000 rs
OPTICAL DRIVE:Sony BC 5100S OB
24xSATA DVD Blue ray
combo-8700 rs
MONITER:Viewsonic VC2739wm
27inch 1920x1080p-25000 rs
INPUT DEVICES:Razor lycosa and
razor imperator keyboard and
mouse-7000 rs
SPEAKERS:Creative Gigaworks s750
7.1 wireless-27000 rs
SOUND CARD:Asus xonar DX
7.1-5000 rs
CABINET:Silverstone LC16B
MR220-11800 rs
POWERSUPPLY:Corsair professional
series 850W-7600 rs
TV TUNER CARD:AverTV speed
PCIE-3300 rs
TOTAL-2,47,800 rs


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Eh, what is this? Suggestion or have you bought it?


----------



## The Game (May 10, 2011)

That was ma first post in this forum,i think it was somewhat incomplete.
By d way that s d config i am intending to buy.
How s it


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Go to this post below, fill the template, and make a new thread:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2011)

The Game said:


> CPU:Intel i7 980x extreme; 6 core
> 3.3ghz-54000 rs
> MB:Gigabyte GA X58A,UD7-19800
> rs
> ...



I don't know, what to name this. *Requirements for ultimate Gaming* ..

Anyway get your own thread buddy, we will have a clear opinion about it there, this is the wrong thread as told earlier.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> then what about already mentioned Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA.
> GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W Review
> modular, 76amps on 12v+ rail, 7.9k sweet price.
> 
> ...



looks very good now - I've asked to add Seasonic SS-850AT 850W @ ~6.5k the Glacialtech PSU is costly ( overshooting budget ) and it's not widely available too.

For cabinet it would be great if you can add Cm HAF 912 Advanced @ 5.6k - it has tons of features and also comes with 2x 200mm and 1x 120mm fan pre-installed.

BTW, core i5 2500k is now available at 10.5k only 



thetechfreak said:


> Even I prefer twin frozr. Leading by 1 vote.
> 
> Hmm cant we make a tri sli 560ti?  Wont it outperform gtx 580?



but for that we need to buy a mobo with nf200 chip and P67 mobos having nf200 costs at-least 20k here.

@ *The Game* - make a separate thread and follow Skud's instruction.


----------



## The Game (May 11, 2011)

Thank u all for ur instructions


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Hmm cant we make a* tri sli 560ti?*  Wont it outperform gtx 580?





d3p5kor said:


> A *tri SLI 560Ti* can outperform a GTX580


Tri-SLI is not possible with GTX 560 Ti. Only 2-way SLI.

Same was the case with GTX 460.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 11, 2011)

^^ GTX 560Ti SLI clock at 950MHz (each) will be close to HD 6990


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2011)

Guys, in the 85K config now we are having GTX 580 instead of GTX 570 and 2600K has been replaced with 2500K.
Now the thing is is it really required to introduce GTX 580 which is almost 8K higher than even the factory Oced version of GTX 570. May be in gaming we can find a performance boost but in CPU intensive works we are basically sacrificing a lot of performance boost as we are cutting out the Hyper Threading.
So lets see how much gaming improvement we are getting over a GTX 570. Results are taken from Guru3d

*Far Cry 2 1920X1200 @ 8XAA*
GTX 580 -> 105
GTX 570 ->87
Factory OCed GTX 570 ->96

*Anno 1404 - Dawn of Discovery 1920X1200*

GTX 580 -> 86
GTX 570 ->74
OCed GTX 570 ->80

*DX10: Crysis Warhead 1920X1200 2X AA*
GTX 580 -> 62
GTX 570 ->54
OCed GTX 570 ->58

*DX11: Metro 2033 - The Last Refuge 1920X1024 Highest with AAA*
GTX 580 -> 33
GTX 570 ->27
OCed GTX 570 ->29

*DX11: Colin McRae DiRT 2 1920X1200 8X AA, 16X AF*
GTX 580 -> 96
GTX 570 ->80
OCed GTX 570 ->86

*DX11: Battlefield Bad Company 2: 1920X1200, 8X AA, 16X AF*
GTX 580 -> 67
GTX 570 ->56
OCed GTX 570 ->67/66

The average performance improvement over GTX 570 stock cards is 11% maximum. In case of a little factory overclocked version of GTX 570 the performance difference is less than 10% in all the cases. 
So we are basically spending 8K extra for gaining maximum 10% extra performance and sacrificing the CPU power. 
So is it justified at all to cut 2600K and introducing GTX 580 in Sub 85K config? Please let me know your choices.


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

I don't think except Metro I am going see a hell lot of difference with a 580 over 570. Even then Metro fps is pretty low. IMO building a PC is not about having a budget, get one of the fastest possible component and then try to adjust the rest of the budget among other parts. A proper mix of components would make a better PC. Moreover, not that we are using our PCs only for gaming. Most of us have only one PC and use it for all sort of works which include gaming. We should choose components which will give us the best possible performance for almost all the purposes. That's why I had earlier asked to include to a SSD for the high-end configs. Even a small boot drive holding the programs and a couple of games would make a real difference in the overall performance rather than a over the top CPU or GPU.

Another thing we are not taking into equation is the upgrade path, particularly for the mid-range parts. A 30-50K Gaming PC will most probably see some sort of upgrades in future in context of CPU, RAM, HDD, GFX etc. AMD offers much broader scope here compared to Intel.


----------



## Riddick (May 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Extreme Gamer* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will Seasonic SS-750AT be sufficient for a 560ti Sli with a 4.6-OCed SB rig....or do i require 850W above to do so ???


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 11, 2011)

what about MSI GeForce GTX 570 TwinFrozr III Power Edition ?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ GTX 560Ti SLI clock at 950MHz (each) will be close to HD 6990


hmm I haven't talked about their performance. But you might be correct on that.

All I have said is, tri-SLI with GTX 560 Ti is not possible. Only 2-way SLI.


----------



## aby geek (May 11, 2011)

for 250k the game should definitely buy thermalteke lvl 10.


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> I don't think except Metro I am going see a hell lot of difference with a 580 over 570. Even then Metro fps is pretty low. IMO building a PC is not about having a budget, get one of the fastest possible component and then try to adjust the rest of the budget among other parts. A proper mix of components would make a better PC. Moreover, not that we are using our PCs only for gaming. Most of us have only one PC and use it for all sort of works which include gaming. We should choose components which will give us the best possible performance for almost all the purposes. That's why I had earlier asked to include to a SSD for the high-end configs. Even a small boot drive holding the programs and a couple of games would make a real difference in the overall performance rather than a over the top CPU or GPU.
> 
> Another thing we are not taking into equation is the upgrade path, particularly for the mid-range parts. A 30-50K Gaming PC will most probably see some sort of upgrades in future in context of CPU, RAM, HDD, GFX etc. AMD offers much broader scope here compared to Intel.



I completely agree with you. And since Z68 mobos are on the horizon and Intel Smart Caching in the hot discussion topic, I think we can accommodate a SSD, even a small sized one (20 GB to 40 GB) to improve the performance. So will try my best to  accommodate a SSD in the high end rigs.

Skud, here is your SSD config for Intel's smart caching.



CPU| Core i5 2500K | 11K
Mobo| Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 | 10.25K
Ram| G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL | 2.5K
HDD| Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 | 2.7K
SSD| Corsair SSD 32GB Nova  CSSD-V32GB2-BRKT | 4K
GPU| MSI N570GTX Twinfrozr II | 20K
PSU| Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA | 7.9K
Case| CM 690 II Advanced (Transparent Side Panel) | 5.5K
Monitor| DELL ST2220L | 8.7K
Keyboard| Microsoft Sidewinder | 1.5K
Mouse| Razer Seath Adder | 2K
Mouse Pad| Razer Goliathus Mid Size | 0.7K
UPS| Numeric 1 KVA | 4K
Speakers| Altec Lancing VS4621 | 3.2K
Total is around 84K. Now the suggested board has 2 PCI Express slot for running SLI/CF in X8-X8 mode. Also it will provide the advance properties like auto switchable graphics, overclocking the non K series processors and HDD caching to imprtove the performance. Added a cheap 32 GB Corsair SSD for caching which sill provide a significant performance boost. Replaced the GTX 580 with 570 as the performance difference is 10% at its best and in current generation games like Metro, it is actually within 5%. So the 8K higher price for GTX 580 is not justified.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, in the 85K config now we are having GTX 580 instead of GTX 570 and 2600K has been replaced with 2500K.
> Now the thing is is it really required to introduce GTX 580 which is almost 8K higher than even the factory Oced version of GTX 570. May be in gaming we can find a performance boost but in CPU intensive works we are basically sacrificing a lot of performance boost as we are cutting out the Hyper Threading.
> So lets see how much gaming improvement we are getting over a GTX 570. Results are taken from Guru3d
> 
> ...



which factory OCed GTX 570 you are referring to ? 

GTX 580 can also be oced and MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II is also gfx card

guru3d don't has any MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II review so I'm going to put the MSI GTX 580 Lightning performance.

GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC has a 823MHz core and 1536MB GDDR5 clocked at 4276MHz

GTX 580 Lightning has 832MHz core and 4200 Mhz mem speed - so their specs ( speed wise are somewhat similar )

Now performance :

*Anno 1404 - Dawn of Discovery 1920X1200* - 91
*DX10: Crysis Warhead 1920X1200 2X AA* - 67
*DX11: Metro 2033 - The Last Refuge 1920X1024 Highest with AAA* - 37
*DX11: Colin McRae DiRT 2 1920X1200 8X AA, 16X AF* - 102
*DX11: Battlefield Bad Company 2: 1920X1200, 8X AA, 16X AF* - 71

and there's how much performance difference between core i5 2500k and core i7 2600k if we consider only gaming and moreover core i5 2500k is 6k cheaper compared to core i7 2600k.

BTW, buddy take a look at the CM HAF 912 Advanced cabinet - it's better alternative at 5.5k and comes with 2x 200mm and 1x 120mm fan pre installed


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2011)

Topgear, I was referring Pov Ray 570 and Palit 570 Sonic Platinum. Now if you check the index you have provided, then also the *maximum performance increase is again somewhere 11-12%*, not more than that. And if you are gonna buy a Oced 580 then again the price difference is gonna more than 8K, compared to an Oced GTX 570. MSI Lighting 580 is 30K in SMC. 

And regarding your point that if only gaming performance has been considered for 2500K and 2600K, why should we only compare just the gaming performance? This thread is PC buying guide, not Gaming PC buying guide. And even the hard core gamers don't use the system for only gaming so we should provide a system that provide perfect balance between gaming performance and also other non-gaming activity. And check the reviews of 2600K in guru3d, Anandtech, 2600K is ahead of 2500K by a huge margin, not just by a small amount. So core i7 2600K is the choice at 85K config which in gaming, will also provide better performace by a small margin and in other applications it will provide a huge performance boost.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

^^ you can get a GTX 580 at as low as Rs. 27k ( MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC ).

There's a very little difference in gaming performance between coire i5 2500k and core i7 2600k and both cpu can be Oced at same level ( tom's guys have pushed both to 5.7 GHZ ! on a z68 mobo ) and at that speed there's virtually no diff between two in gaming performance.

Many people ( read Gamers ) use their rigs only for gaming and some other not so cpu intensive tasks like browsing, editing/printing a document or two, watch some music and listen to some music - in these types of use an OCed core i5 2500k is more than enough IMO.

I agree with you core i7 2600K is better than core i5 2500K but in those apps which are not games ( most of them ) anyway - they are some professional tools or some trans-coding apps. 

Now how many gamers are out there who use such kind of professional tools ? Most of them just wants to churn out the last possible FPS from their rig and in this case a fastest GPU like GTX 580 is more suitable for them rather that a cpu which is pricier by 6k more ( core i7 2600k ).

So for a 85K a gaming rig ( which still not a ultimate rig ) gamrs should get the fastest single gfx card possible with a decent cpu on the other hand core i7 2600k is a top of the line cpu with better multi tasking - so it's more suitable for rigs with 100k or more budget.

Now why I am only talking about gaming performance because the config title is *Sub 85k (High end gaming)* - so I'm comparing only the gaming performance


----------



## Cilus (May 13, 2011)

For gaming purpose, I think you are right. Then we can keep 2600K as an optional choice for multimedia development + gaming @ 85K as an optional upgrade.
By the way, what about my SSD config with Z68 mobo, is it ok guys. Please post your expert opinion.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 13, 2011)

Sorry guys, i wont be able to update soon as my psu is sold (replying from mobile) and those damn smc are not responding to my mails.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> For gaming purpose, I think you are right. Then we can keep 2600K as an optional choice for multimedia development + gaming @ 85K as an optional upgrade.
> By the way, what about my SSD config with Z68 mobo, is it ok guys. Please post your expert opinion.



That's a great mobo and is better than P8P67 Pro and supports both SLi and CF - great find and I liked that black PCB and corsair Nova is just a sweet addition 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Sorry guys, i wont be able to update soon as my psu is sold (replying from mobile) and those damn smc are not responding to my mails.



Let me know if I can do something for you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 14, 2011)

thanks for your support TP.


----------



## tkin (May 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> then what about already mentioned Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA.
> GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W Review
> modular, 76amps on 12v+ rail, 7.9k sweet price.
> 
> ...


Where do you find Sidewinder X4 @ 1.5k?
Newegg.com - Microsoft SIDEWINDER X4 Keyboard


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2011)

^^ I've told him Sidewinder X4 is 1.5k and from here I got the price :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1288587-post5695.html

BTW, Last time ( 2 days ago ) I checked local market price it was 2k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 18, 2011)

i will put these tomorrow -



Spoiler



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|21000
*Optional upgrades for 20k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*Sub 30k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD5770|7000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 600VA|1600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30500
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35300
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|12000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40800
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|3500
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|51500
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC|13500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|60500
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 850|7100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1200
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|1500
*Mouse Pad*
|CM Storm CS-M|800
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70800
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|27000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM HAF 912 Advanced |5600
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Microsoft Sidewinder X4|1500
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|87500

*Optional upgrades for 85k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/oc *2(CrossfireX)/MSI GTX580 Lightning|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM HAF 912 Advanced |5600
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|100900
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200


----------



## Sarath (May 18, 2011)

^^^Different prices for i5 2500k in the 2 rigs

Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)



Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11000
Motherboard	ASUS P8P67 PRO	11500
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	2600
Graphic Card	MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC	15600
HDD	Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue	1700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	SeaSonic S12D 850	7100
Case	CM Elite 430	2500
Monitor	Benq G2220HD	7200
Mouse	Logitech MX-518	1200
Keyboard	Microsoft Sidewinder X4	1500
Mouse Pad	CM Storm CS-M	800
UPS	Numeric 1KVA	4000
Speakers	Altec Lansing VS2621	1600
 	Total	70800
Optional upgrades for 70k - 
Component	Make	Price
Headset	 Steelseries 3H	1500

Sub 85k (High end gaming)



Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11500
Motherboard	ASUS P8P67 PRO	11500
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL	2500
Graphic Card	MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II	27000
HDD	Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue	1700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA	7900
Case	CM HAF 912 Advanced	5600
Monitor	DELL ST2220L	8700
Mouse	Razer Death Adder	2000
Keyboard	Microsoft Sidewinder X4	1500
Mouse Pad	Steel Series Fnatic	1200
UPS	Numeric 1KVA	4000
Speakers	Altec Lancing VS4621	3200
 	Total	87500


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

mods please fix the poll spelling of lightning.

it will be certainly lightening your pocket on purchase but it wont be a lightening experience in your games


----------



## Da_Avenger (May 20, 2011)

*SUB 53K(MID RANGE GAMING) *

PROCESSOR---Intel Core i5 2400---Rs. 9,500
MOTHERBOARD---Intel BLKDH67CL---Rs. 6,000
RAM(1)--Corsair XMS3 — 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (TW3X4G1333C9A)-2x2GB--Rs. 2,500
RAM(2)--Corsair XMS3 — 2GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (TW3X2G1333C9A)-2x1GB--Rs. 2,000
GRAPHICS CARD---ASUS Radeon HD 5570 Redwood Pro 1 GB DDR3 Video Card---Rs. 5,000
HDD---Seagate Barracuda 1 TB 7200rpm SATA 3GB S 32 Internal Hard Drive---Rs. 5,000
DVD Writer---LG GH24NS50 SATA 24X DVD Writer---Rs. 1,000
PSU---Antec GS600 600 W Single 12V Rail Power Supply---Rs. 4,000
CASE---NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB---Rs. 3,500
MONITOR---LG E2260V---Rs. 10,000
KEYBOARD---Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 (Black)---Rs. 800
MOUSE---Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse (Black)---Rs. 400
UPS---APC BR600CI-IN 600 VA 360 W UPS---Rs. 2,000
Speaker---Altec Lansing VS2621---Rs. 1,600
-----------------------------------------------------------
Total---Rs.53,300


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

Updated the front guys.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 20, 2011)

core i7 for 15685/-
Intel Core i7 Processor 3.40 GHz - Model i7-2600K â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> core i7 for 15685/-
> Intel Core i7 Processor 3.40 GHz - Model i7-2600K â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


Can anyone confirm this? Lynx prices are very unrealistic.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

^they are without 4% vat and shipping.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

It's 5% VAT. So total comes too 16500 plus shipping.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> It's 5% VAT. So total comes too 16500 plus shipping.


Why 5%? Did the government change the rate? The last I know its charged @ 4% acc to sales tax rules, am I missing something?


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

It's 5% at Lynx always. They also mention the same in the bills.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 20, 2011)

bloody lynx.. i never knew that..  i was planning to buy that proccey


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

I think Northern states have moved to 5% VAT since last year. Even was reading somewhere that it will be increased in all the states to maintain uniformity.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> bloody lynx.. i never knew that..  i was planning to buy that proccey


Lynx is not good, I've ordered some stuff from them, delayed till oblivion, and then told me to pay via paypal, bunch of bloody b******ds they are, better buy from smc or itwares.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

And SMC doesn't honor the prices mentioned in their website. I was driven to nuts while trying to buy a SMPS. Each and every time they mailed me higher price with a request to place a fresh order. I went through the process thrice in 2 days for 3 different models and never ever look back to their site.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> And SMC doesn't honor the prices mentioned in their website. I was driven to nuts while trying to buy a SMPS. Each and every time they mailed me higher price with a request to place a fresh order. I went through the process thrice in 2 days for 3 different models and never ever look back to their site.


Better buy locally and have peace of mind, its very painful to imagine your product getting shaken by delivery guys very badly so that it may get damaged(read this line again  )


----------



## ico (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> And SMC doesn't honor the prices mentioned in their website. I was driven to nuts while trying to buy a SMPS. Each and every time they mailed me higher price with a request to place a fresh order. I went through the process thrice in 2 days for 3 different models and never ever look back to their site.


As far as SMPS are concerned, let me tell you that SMC has nothing except Cooler Master. No idea why they mentioned Corsair, FSP on their website.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 20, 2011)

i'm from indore... i dont have much resource here... only reliable places for me to buy are online stores... and now you guyz have turned then down too..  i feel so lonely nw n cut off from the modern world  jk


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

ico said:


> As far as SMPS are concerned, let me tell you that SMC has nothing except Cooler Master. No idea why they mentioned Corsair, FSP on their website.


Higher profit margins? Less warranty period to hassle with? I can go on all day.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> Better buy locally and have peace of mind, its very painful to imagine your product getting shaken by delivery guys very badly so that it may get damaged(read this line again  )



Local means Patna, where you will get almost nothing.  And its not always possible to make a trip to the home at Kolkata just to make a purchase. 




bharat_14101991 said:


> i'm from indore... i dont have much resource here... only reliable places for me to buy are online stores... and now you guyz have turned then down too..  i feel so lonely nw n cut off from the modern world  jk



Don't worry. We have to buy online that's reality. There will be some hiccups but that happens with your local shop also. So don't loose much sleep on that.


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Local means Patna, where you will get almost nothing.  And its not always possible to make a trip to the home at Kolkata just to make a purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case buy from online, online has better selection though.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 20, 2011)

is there any site which quote the same price as they really offer? 
and also what would it be like if i pick up things from lynx personally, they will still charge same high prices?


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 20, 2011)

lol Patna doesn't have anything ???


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> is there any site which quote the same price as they really offer?
> and also what would it be like if i pick up things from lynx personally, they will still charge same high prices?


SMC and itwares does that but no 100% guarantee, give a call to lynx.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 20, 2011)

at least you can go to kolkata or delhi.. what abt indore... nowhere to go... if you go to local dealers they will act as if they know everything. i asked a dealer last day for gtx 580... so he asked what is it.. i said graphics card.. so his epic reply was "we dont know about numbers, which card do you want 1gb(costs around 3k) or 512mb(costs around 2k)?"...



tkin said:


> SMC and itwares does that but no 100% guarantee, give a call to lynx.



smc have a site of their own? n will call lynx about the core i7, letz see what they offer


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> lol Patna doesn't have anything ???



Almost anything starting from mid-range. Sometimes you do find some high end components out of the blue. But C2D e7500 & G31 mobo are still plentiful.

Sometimes I do think I should have joined SBI instead of NABARD just for this one reason. But then I would not have finished as many games as I have over the past 2-3 years.




bharat_14101991 said:


> at least you can go to kolkata or delhi.. what abt indore... nowhere to go... if you go to local dealers they will act as if they know everything. i asked a dealer last day for gtx 580... so he asked what is it.. i said graphics card.. so his epic reply was "we dont know about numbers, which card do you want 1gb(costs around 3k) or 512mb(costs around 2k)?"...
> 
> smc have a site of their own? n will call lynx about the core i7, letz see what they offer



Its SMC international. And regarding GFX cards that response is almost legendary IMO.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Almost anything starting from mid-range. Sometimes you do find some high end components out of the blue. But C2D e7500 & G31 mobo are still plentiful.
> 
> Sometimes I do think I should have joined SBI instead of NABARD just for this one reason. But then I would not have finished as many games as I have over the past 2-3 years.


lol...




Skud said:


> Its SMC international. And regarding GFX cards that response is almost legendary IMO.




thanx for the link man.. will check it out.

btw what do you think about this core i7.. itz priced 16200..
Intel Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz

any hidden cost?


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, only shipping will be added.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nah, only shipping will be added.



ohhh okie thanx alot sir... now i can trust some site for some extent.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

As I have tell earlier, almost all sites are trustworthy, but goof-ups do happen. They are not much different than your local shop, one big positive is that you can take your own decision unilaterally without getting influenced by the shopkeeper.


----------



## d3p (May 21, 2011)

Good news guys.....

Just visited S.P Road, for helping ROCK *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/116115.html to purchase his Sub 30k Sandybridge.

I checked Zotac Geforce GTX 590 & the prices were just 39k + taxes...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

holy crap.that is very cheap!


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> holy crap.that is very cheap!


6990 is just 1k higher right? Who will in right mind buy a 590?


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 21, 2011)

heh HD 6990 is faster



d3p5kor said:


> Good news guys.....
> 
> Just visited S.P Road, for helping ROCK *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/116115.html to purchase his Sub 30k Sandybridge.
> 
> I checked Zotac Geforce GTX 590 & the prices were just 39k + taxes...



is it really 39K ? but it will be more in Kolkata


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> heh HD 6990 is faster
> 
> 
> 
> is it really 39K ? but it will be more in Kolkata


mukherjee says a 590 costs 40k in md(they have one is display), that's a good price to start.


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> heh HD 6990 is faster
> 
> 
> 
> is it really 39K ? but it will be more in Kolkata



See? I told u I was right


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 21, 2011)

^^ yeah u r right man


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ yeah u r right man



NP man....we are here to help each other


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 21, 2011)

look i was saying the card is cheaper than the 6990.around the world its almost 100-150$ more expensive depending on brand and location.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> look i was saying the card is cheaper than the 6990.around the world its almost 100-150$ more expensive depending on brand and location.


In new egg they are almost similarly priced, but availability is minimum for both of them, meaning production is minimum for both cards. Nobody cares about them any more(not like they did for GTX295 or 5970 or 4870x2)


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

@ tkin

not that *"nobody cares"*, it is that very few cares.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> @ tkin
> 
> not that *"nobody cares"*, it is that very few cares.


Maybe some people do care, remember the "I am rich" app on iphone(do a google search)?


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Actually it's crucial for someone wanting the power of dual-GPU but stuck with a single PCI-e slot mobo (don't know whether such a scenario exists is real life; the guy who will spend 40k on GFX should be able to spend 10k for a dual slot mobo).


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> Actually it's crucial for someone wanting the power of dual-GPU but stuck with a single PCI-e slot mobo (don't know whether such a scenario exists is real life; *the guy who will spend 40k on GFX should be able to spend 10k for a dual slot mobo*).


You just answered your own question.


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2011)

Guys, one lesson learnt from our buying guide...

Motherboard: Intel DH67BL - B3 doesn't support 1600 or 1866 or 2000MHz RAM's.

I know its not a problem, but we can save few buck if we opt for 1333MHz rams.

*Motherboard Details* : **www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/db-DH67BL*/DH67BL-overview.htm

So please change it to Corsair Value DDR3 1333 or any other 1333MHz RAM's


----------



## manishjha18 (May 26, 2011)

hi about the motherboard as mentioned in may 2011 guide...
instead of going for ga 880 gm ud2h(micro atx, sb 710 ,not supporting usb3 and am3+),why not go for ga880gm usb3(micro atx,sb 710 , supporting usb 3 and am3+ processor support.
or why not ga 880ga ud3h(atx,sb850,supporting usb 3 and am3+ processor.)
please let me know . with the price------
am3+ processors would use  bulldozer architecture ( aren't yet available i guess.)


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2011)

The 880 gm ud2h is widely available every where but the others two are very hard toi find and that's why 880 gm ud2h is a recommended buy 

BTW, if you can find 880ga ud3h expect to pay ~5-5.2 for this


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2011)

topgear said:


> The 880 gm ud2h is widely available every where but the others two are very hard toi find and that's why 880 gm ud2h is a recommended buy
> 
> BTW, if you can find 880ga ud3h expect to pay ~5-5.2 for this



Well,the other day I went to chandni...the 880 GM UD2H wasnt available...


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Yeah the USB3 model is now available widely, I guess. In April, I searched a few shops, and only MD Computers had the UD2H and that's also a single piece.


----------



## manishjha18 (May 27, 2011)

Hi
 i have e 7200 (2.53 GHz) core 2 duo and xfx 630i (onboard 7100 NVidia with 256 shared memory)...
I need to definitely update my pc now... (Basically i need pc for HD movies and cod rarely).
Taking my budget around 10 k what should i go for...
1 st option
Athlon ii x4 635---rs 4000 + GA 880 gm -ud2h/GA 880 GA ud3h---(rs 4000)
Or should i continue with e 7200 +  and add HD 5770 (rs 7000) + any mobo supporting ddr3 (please suggest mobo with price)...


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2011)

^^ No need to upgrade any other components. Just get a gfx card - even a cheap gfx card like HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.2k will suit your needs very well 



mukherjee said:


> Well,the other day I went to chandni...the 880 GM UD2H wasnt available...





Skud said:


> Yeah the USB3 model is now available widely, I guess. In April, I searched a few shops, and only MD Computers had the UD2H and that's also a single piece.



Here's a list of 880G chipset based mobo prices 

ECS A885GM-A @ 4.05k
MSi 880GM-E41 @ 4.25k

ASUS M4A88T-M LE @ 4.35K
Asus M4A88TD M /USB3 @ 6.5k
Asus M4A88T-M @ 5.25k
Asus M4A88TD-M EVO/USB3 @ 6.9k
Asus M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 @ 8.2k

Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.2k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.35k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 @ 5.2K
Gigabyte GA-880G-USB3 @ 6.1k


----------



## saz (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.35k



^ If its AM3+ socket with USB3.0 and only for 4.35k...it would be a great VFM product.


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ No need to upgrade any other components. Just get a gfx card - even a cheap gfx card like HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.2k will suit your needs very well
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the price update.


----------



## manishjha18 (May 27, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ No need to upgrade any other components. Just get a gfx card - even a cheap gfx card like HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.2k will suit your needs very well
> 
> thanks...but i need to get a new mobo to supporting ddr3.i have 2 gb ddr2 ram now...
> should i go for a new mobo and get 4 gb ddr3 ram...if yes which mobo and its price..
> ...


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2011)

^^ why do you require DDR3 rams ?? Your current 2GB DDR2  ram is more than enough to handle your needs.

@ *saz* - though Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L has two mem slots considering the features and price it's a great VFM mobo and should be used as the recommended mobo for single GPU budget AMD rigs.

@ *Skud* - you're welcome buddy


----------



## manishjha18 (May 28, 2011)

what about the monitor....i just wanted to upgrade to 4 gb ram..and am thinking there is no point to get 2 gb extra ddr2 ram,,


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2011)

hey manjusha you are correct that upgrading DDR2 RAM makes no sense.

if you want then DDR3 is the way to go.

topgear,I can see why you say that 2GB is sufficient but you should know that now one should build systems with minimum 2x2GB ram.

3 years ago 2x2GB was gaming grade but with 64-bit being the norm now its best to get 4GB that on basic usage will last you for some time.

EDIT:update that 2x2 with 1x4.

edit button has disappeared sorry.


----------



## Cilus (May 28, 2011)

Extreme Gamer, what Topgear has said actually makes perfect sense. Right now a lot of new processors are gonna release and there will be a lot of changes in the price ground. So going for to be obsoleted AM3 platform does not make much sense. And C2D 7300 is a very good processor and slightly overclocking it will give you good playable FPS in games, especially in COD.

So for now, rather than upgrading the whole rig, OP can just go for a GPU upgrade and saves the rest of the money for next 1-2 months to get hold on new gen processors.

And for now 2 GB is not the best but yes, it is ok if OP is not using Full HD resolution.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2011)

I disagree.

bulldozer is coming in late 2011 and ivy bridge has been delayed.

Intel postpones launch of 22nm Ivy Bridge - www.nordichardware.com

Intel to Delay Release of Next-Generation â€œIvy Bridgeâ€￾ Processors â€“ Slide - X-bit labs

And you are mistaken about the fact of RAM. RAM is not very important when it comes to resolution(VRAM is).
RAM will come into play when using better quality effects,complex physics calculations etc.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2011)

Bulldozer is coming in July rather than June now. May be a paper launch next week.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 28, 2011)

look at this *Neowin.net - Graphics Card Rankings List*


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Bulldozer is coming in July rather than June now. May be a paper launch next week.


Don't care, all I need are some numbers, and I can postpone the purchase if its worth it.


----------



## manishjha18 (May 28, 2011)

hey i am still waiting for mobo supporting Intel core 2 duo ...
my computer wala wd definitely screw me on mobo department...

and what about monitor.....20 inch..DELL IN2020M


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2011)

core 2 duo is obsolete.

@ico: would you buy product based on paper launch or actual launch?

whats with the name colouring? some have green,some have yellow and some red? green is for mods if im not mistaken.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> core 2 duo is obsolete.
> 
> @ico: would you buy product based on paper launch or actual launch?
> 
> whats with the name colouring? some have green,some have yellow and some red? green is for mods if im not mistaken.


Orange is admin I believe(raabo has this color)
Red I believe are super mods.
Green normal mods.

Did I guess correctly?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 29, 2011)

Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Show Groups


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @ico: would you buy product based on paper launch or actual launch?


obviously actual launch.  but if ze paper launch allows the people under NDA to publish benchmarks, then it's well and good, isn't it?

But I guess it will be delayed all the way till August/September now.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> hey manjusha you are correct that upgrading DDR2 RAM makes no sense.
> 
> if you want then DDR3 is the way to go.
> 
> ...





Extreme Gamer said:


> I disagree.
> 
> bulldozer is coming in late 2011 and ivy bridge has been delayed.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that his usage are  only (*Basically* i need pc for *HD movies* and *cod rarely*).

He is not building a new system and if he is using Xp 32 bit or even win7 32 bit/64 bit with a gfx card like HD5670 and 2 GB ram playing HD movies and CoD would be a just a cakewalk for his system. 

So why should he spend for other components oir a money for a whole new config when he only needs a new gfx crad ??

So for his needs of watching HD movies and playing CoD rarely a gfx card like HD5670 ( or better ) with 2GB ram is enough but if he wants a little bit future proofing getting another 2GB ram makes perfect sense IMO.


----------



## Cilus (May 29, 2011)

^^Exactly. Extreme Gamer, Don't suggest people to jump for whole new config all the time, especially when they only need a small part of the system, suggest something which will satisfy all his criteria within budget and if possible some extra features.
C2Q 6600 is a hell of a processor and performance is almost same league of Phenom II 940 and till offers great performance for all the games and applications. So just getting a new graphics card will satisfy all his needs, no point in buying the most modern rig now.


----------



## manishjha18 (May 29, 2011)

@all..thanks a lot...i wd defer mobo buying..( wd get hd6670 or hd 5670)
what about the monitor..


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2011)

whats the budget for the monitor?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

If you're budget is inside 8k, go for a Benq G2220 Hd @7.3 k


----------



## manishjha18 (May 30, 2011)

DELL IN2020M --have to purchase dvi cable separately..
Benq G2220 Hd--dvi cable comes with it..
i am inclining for dell cause it is led.
i can stretch budget (max 8k) if its worth it..brand wise i prefer dell.
by the way read in pc pro magazine uk that benq g222hdl is really good one..


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 30, 2011)

better buy gold plated dvi cables or gold plated HDMI cables


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2011)

I would like to see some of these on june configs 

Sapphire HD6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 2.8k
Sapphire HD6570 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.2k
Sapphire HD6570 2GB GDDR3 @ 5k
Sapphire HD6670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.5k
Sapphire HD6750 1GB GDDR5 @ 6k
Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k
Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k
Sapphire HD6990 4GB GDDR5 @ 42k


----------



## d3p (May 31, 2011)

Corsair has launched new H2O closed loop cooling unit.

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/1/h100_rad_v2.png

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/1/h100_rad_fan_v2.png

*Hydro Seriesâ„¢ H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Hydro Series - Cooling *

Priced @ 136$.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Nice. So this is H100. The H80 is also in the pipeline. Lets see what these two bring to the table.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2011)

nice.what is the rad thickness?

when will we get triple rad cooler?


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

*Asus P8Z68 Vpro has been launched in kolkata @ 13.2k plus vat, available from today.*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, replace the 5770 HD for this in the coming months config please 



			
				 topgear said:
			
		

> Sapphire HD6770 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.1k


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Nice pricing, tkin!!!


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nice pricing, tkin!!!


The rest of the quotes are at the kol page, Zotac GTX590 is at 40k here.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, already checked that. Thanks for the 140mm fan quote. Too bad its non-LED.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> Yeah, already checked that. Thanks for the 140mm fan quote. Too bad its non-LED.


Get it online.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Checked online earlier. Either 120 or 200mm - looks like 140mm fans are not that popular.


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> Checked online earlier. Either 120 or 200mm - looks like 140mm fans are not that popular.


120 fans push more or less same air as 10s, save some cash and get 120s.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Actually its for my K62. I want to add a fan in the front of the empty 5.25" bays. 140mm would fit in nicely. Let me try with a 120mm. I already have a couple of them.


----------



## Riddick (May 31, 2011)

Nice cabby there u got....
BTW Skud, how much did the cabby K62 cost and where did u buy it from???


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Riddick. I buy it from ITWares ebay shop @ 6250/-. You may get it for 100 less if doing a bank transfer.


----------



## virajkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Please suggest an ATI graphics card. Max budget is Rs. 8000. My system config is shown in signature


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

virajkin said:
			
		

> Please suggest an ATI graphics card.
> Max budget is Rs. 8000. My system
> config is shown in signature


Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 8k is the perfect card for you


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah 6790 fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Can Gigabyte Superb 460W, which is a actually a 400W unit, power a HD 6790? Remember HD 6790 consumes more power than JD 6850 due to its higher clock speed and less number of ROPs and needs two PCI-E power connectors.


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Even AMD's official sepcs show minimum 500W requirement. Then OP can get a 6770 which should cost 1k less or a 6850 which is 2k more.


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 1, 2011)

its awsum



Skud said:


> Nice. So this is H100. The H80 is also in the pipeline. Lets see what these two bring to the table.




Guys ull are all pros....could ull please suggest me a 
processor      (prefer amd)
motherboard 
ram                (prefer 4gb ddr3)
hard drive       (prefer western digital 500gb)
dvd writer
psu
                              however i have a budget of 25k for the above and could you also suggest me an optional graphics card that matches the above specs
                              and is it compulsory to take a ups

the 25k budget is exclusive of the graphic card


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

darkaalx, create a new thread for your requirement and fill up the questions present in *this thread*.


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Fill up the questionnaire as given here:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

And make a new thread.

You can also check this link to get some idea:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/137918-pc-my-parents-within-rs-20000-a.html


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 1, 2011)

ty guys


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

darklaax said:
			
		

> Guys ull are all pros....could ull please
> suggest me a
> processor (prefer amd)
> motherboard
> ...


 Processor= AMD Athlon II x4 635 @rs.4000 
Motherboard Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @rs.4000 
RAM G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL @rs.2200
HDD= Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @rs.1700
 DVD Writer= LG 22X SATA DVD @rs.900 
PSU= FSP Saga II 500W @rs.2000
 Case= CM Elite 310 @rs.1500
Gpu= Sapphire 6770 hd @rs.7100


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 1, 2011)

HD 6770 is a revised model of HD 5770, nothing new on it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

^^in fact they can even CF together.


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, but AMD will phase out the 5770.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Indeed.They already phased it out.(happens within 3 months of new launch)

My point was that an existing 5770/50 user can buy a 6770/50 and CF with each other without worries.


----------



## d3p (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ guys, its a Buying advice thread, not an individual opinion thread.

Keep such things out, being an experts in TDF.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Quick, advice needed, WD Black 1TB(the new model) good drive? If not anything else?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Price?

Which model Caviar Black, Blue of Green?

If its black and SATA III and costs ~3k inclusive of taxes then pretty good.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Price?
> 
> Which model Caviar Black, Blue of Green?
> 
> If its black and SATA III and costs ~3k inclusive of taxes then pretty good.


3k? No way in hell, anyway this is the model: Buy WD Caviar Black | WD Caviar Black 64MB Cache

Its the 1TB black and costs 4.3k+tax here. Price is fine, want to know the performance.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

Dont get this model cuz it is SATA II and old.4.3k is too expensive.

Caviar black is good performer but 2TB seagate 5.9k RPM comes for ~6k.

this one is what im talking about:Seagate Barracuda Green SATA 6Gbs 2TB | Buy Seagate Barracuda SATA in India

it performs pretty well.My bro got it for his setup.

This is the best model IMHO:

Seagate Barracuda XT SATA 6Gbs 2TB Hard Drive

At upto 7200 RPM that is.

If you wat WD 1TB then get this:

*techshop.in/store/western-digital-...-buy-online-india-p-5591.html?cPath=320_23_40

its the newer SATA III model.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

No way I am buying green drives, enough slow cr@p, have one green drive already, need no more, this one needs to be the fastest 7.2k rpm and 1TB is fine.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

get the techshop version.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

I think MD has the newer model, not the old one, anyway is the new model(FAEX) good? I might buy that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

both are FAEX. 

WD100*2*FAEX is SATA III

WD100*1*FAEX is SATA II


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> both are FAEX.
> 
> WD100*2*FAEX is SATA III
> 
> WD100*1*FAEX is SATA II


That's what I wanted to know, is the new model(1002FAEX) good? I will buy a 1TB HDD soon. Need to know about reliability, hdd is all about reliability.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah its good.it has 5 years warranty in case of any problem.

I have not had any problems from my old Caviar SE16 320GB yet


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> yeah its good.it has 5 years warranty in case of any problem.
> 
> I have not had any problems from my old Caviar SE16 320GB yet


Hmmm, anyway I will just buy this and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 1, 2011)

how is the WD 1 TB @ 2700 SATA to buy.....please suggest


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

darkaalx said:


> how is the WD 1 TB @ 2700 SATA to buy.....please suggest


Ok but is that the green model? AFAIK those have high rate of failure, try getting the blue model.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys, for PSU I think it is time to look beyond Corsair, Seasonic and FSP. There are some old PSU makers are getting mainstream in India who offer superb performance in a very reasonable price. Here I'm talking about Xigmatek. In fact, in nVidia's recommended PSU list, they are on the top order.

In mediahome.in I found a superb value for money product, *Xigmatek NRP-PC702*, available @ 5.2K. 
It is a 80 + bronze certified PSU with whopping 648W current to its dual 12V rail.
Checked some reviews and found out that it actually can deliver almost 790W of power and can get past 80+ bronze rating easily. Here is the *Kitguru review* where it got a 5/5 rating. It offers superb handling of Voltage ripple, stable in even the extremest load condition which is not a real life case and a superb protection circuit. In hardwareheaven review, the conclusion is:-


> To sum up, the Xigmatek NRP-PC702 is a high quality, dependable power supply with exceptional electrical efficiency and excellent overall performance. It should be at the top of most people’s shortlist when looking to purchase a reliable power supply which offers very balanced performance, especially for those who mostly care about the electrical efficiency of their systems.


.
Check the review *here *
What do you say guys, enough to be recommended for our June PC Building?
In Kolkata, M.D is having Xigmatek products.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

And the warranty will be?

Corsair support is almost legendary, they will send you everything you need except the product as long as you need them(cables, caps, brackets).


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

Could u explain it little elaborately?

And it is having 5 yrs of warranty. Another thing is if you buy a very good quality PSU, chances of fault is not that much, isn't it?


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ok but is that the green model? AFAIK those have high rate of failure, try getting the blue model.



It was the case with the older models, newer green models don't have that problem any more.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

^^i somewhat agree, but on a underpowering/bad PSU your HDD can be killed if there is too much ripple in voltage.

Although according to your statement PSU shouldnt have anything to do with HDD failure.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

> HDD failure has little or nothing to do with smps, the green model from wd failed due to repeated head parking, not sure if new models are fixed but as skud said may be they are.



Whom you are referring buddy? And from where did u bring the hard disk?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> HDD failure has little or nothing to do with smps, the green model from wd failed due to repeated head parking, not sure if new models are fixed but as skud said may be they are.


Whom are you referring to mate? In your previous post you asked *cilus* for the warranty of that xigmatek psu (which happened to be 5 years) and claimed corsair to be legendary( somewhat true). But what has this got to do with hdd?

Btw wd greens have no such failure rates as i own a wd green 1tb with 32mb cache and was one of the early adopters in my area. So it has been a while since using (more than 2 & a half years) and never encountered any hdd crash or bad sectors. They are completely reliable. It was the seagate 7200.11 which had issues but were fixed in the 7200.12 revision.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Whom are you referring to mate? In your previous post you asked *cilus* for the warranty of that xigmatek psu (which happened to be 5 years) and claimed corsair to be legendary( somewhat true). But what has this got to do with hdd?
> 
> Btw wd greens have no such failure rates as i own a wd green 1tb with 32mb cache and was one of the early adopters in my area. So it has been a while since using (more than 2 & a half years) and never encountered any hdd crash or bad sectors. They are completely reliable. It was the seagate 7200.11 which had issues but were fixed in the 7200.12 revision.


What the hell, my posts are all screwed up, god damn it, I was trying to teply to the hdd post, god damn it.



Cilus said:


> Could u explain it little elaborately?
> 
> And it is having 5 yrs of warranty. Another thing is if you buy a very good quality PSU, chances of fault is not that much, isn't it?


Talk about luck, some guy here bought a Seasonic X850(AKA corsair AX850) that was a doa. You wanna bet your cash on these? Warranty is the most important.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

Well , hope now u r satisfied with the Xigmatek PSU as it offers 5 yrs of warranty.


----------



## virajkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> Even AMD's official sepcs show minimum 500W requirement. Then OP can get a 6770 which should cost 1k less or a 6850 which is 2k more.



Shall i finalize with HD6770?? 
Can any one give me online shopping site for the above card? i could not find it. 
I found many 5770's at at the price of Rs 7200-75000
OR Will my PSU Support MSI R5770 Hawk Radeon HD 5770 1GB. Its price is Rs7500 on theitwares.com


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

HEre is the lynx-india link for Sapphire HD 6770. It costs 6.8K+5% vat = 7.14K + Shipping.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

The last time I saw, shipping was 170 bucks. So that makes it 7310/- all inclusive. Get it buddy.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2011)

Guys, have a look at the *Xigmatek NRP-PC702* specs and reviews which I've posted above. Let me know if it is a worthy one to be used in our PC Building Guide.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ Thumbs up from my side. Its a worthy psu and can be suggested in our guide. You don't often get such a terrific 700w psu at such low price. Besides its officially recommended by nvidia and amd.


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. I stay in Hubli, Karnataka. I am planning to buy a new mid range gaming PC. Yesterday I decided to go by few shops and enquire price for my processor and motherboard, None of them sell boxed Intel core i5-2400. They say I've to buy Combo i.e Core i5-2400 with Intel dh61ww B3. How true is this?? I was planning to buy Core i5-2400 with Asus P8P67 Motherboard. Plz Help!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

piedpiper said:
			
		

> They say I've to buy Combo i.e Core i5-2400 with Intel dh61ww B3


 Its a great VFM combo. Whats the price? Below 13k?


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup!! 13k. But i don't want to buy that motherboard since i'll be overclocking in the future.


----------



## rsen (Jun 2, 2011)

Thinking of buying a computer soon in Kolkata; i5 2500k with new RAM, case and everything except graphics card and monitor/speaker/ups.

I want to use the PC for mostly middle level gaming (i.e. not crysis 2 at max settings), some web and development work.

I have a few questions :

1) Why are all the configurations recommending only 4GB of RAM ? I have seen on most foreign websites that even entry level gaming rigs have 6 or 8GB and they say the few extra GB of RAM makes a huge difference if you multitask or run games with long load times.

2) There are no SSD drives recommended except for the very highest gaming setup. As far as I can tell SSD drives have a gigantic impact on gaming with extremely fast load times. 

It's odd that you neglect SSD drives but go for EXTREMELY high end graphics cards like the 560Ti/580 when the difference between a gtx460 and a 560 is marginal compared to the huge gains from an SSD drive and more RAM.

3) Does anyone know a good source for SSD drives in Kolkata ?


----------



## piedpiper (Jun 2, 2011)

My budget is 50k and I am planning to buy:
Intel Core i5-2400 3.1Ghz 
ASUS P8P67 B3 
MSI Nvidia Geforce 460 GTX CYCLONE  
CORSAIR XMS3 2x2GB  
Western Digital Caviar Green   
LG LED E2040T 
LG DVD Writer  
Corsair PSU CX or GS 600
Cooler Master Elite 430  
Microsoft PS2 keyboard mouse    
Altec bxr1220 2.0 speakers  
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus cooler

So what do you say is the above config worth the money and do help me with the combo. I'd go Mumbai or Bangalore to purchase the rig if I am not getting boxed processor here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

rsen said:
			
		

> Thinking of buying a computer soon in Kolkata; i5 2500k with new RAM, case and everything except graphics card and monitor/speaker/ups.


 Create a thread for that and mention budget. This isnt the right place.


			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> 1) Why are all the configurations recommending only 4GB of RAM ? I have seen on most foreign websites that even entry level gaming rigs have 6 or 8GB and they say the few extra GB of RAM makes a huge difference if you multitask or run games with long load times.


 These are PC's for normal people who dont have to OC and who normally dont play and use photoshop and run Virtualistation at the same time.
Mention you're preferences and we will give a config for that according to budget


			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> 2) There are no SSD drives recommended except for the very highest gaming setup. As far as I can tell SSD drives have a gigantic impact on gaming with extremely fast load times.


 IF you want a SSD for a PC, poeple normally create a thread. Like I said the config's are for general public. and hardly general public would want *only* 80 GB of storage space. Most of people dont understand what is a SSD and what is not a SSD. Space and money saving matter to them moew


			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> It's odd that you neglect SSD drives but go for EXTREMELY high end graphics cards like the 560Ti/580 when the difference between a *gtx460 and a 560 is marginal* compared to the huge gains from an SSD drive and more RAM.


 560Ti and 580 cards are completely different. One is a less expensive(than the latter, consumes less power but will give good performance in games. ITs a mid end card.
580 is the top of the line, expensive NVIDIA card for people building a uber high end Rig.

Regarding the 460 and the 560Ti the difference is *a LOT MORE THAN marginal*

Read a review here-
HEXUS.net - Review :: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti vs. GTX 460 1GB - at the same clocks : Page - 9/9



> Our review of the GeForce* GTX 560 Ti highlights that it is, on average, 33 per cent faster than a GeForce GTX 460 1GB card *. The large performance variation intimates that the two GPUs are a class or two apart - a fact that's true when looking at the relative performance of two reference-clocked cards.


 33 percent isnt marginal is it?


----------



## rsen (Jun 2, 2011)

> These are PC's for normal people who dont have to OC and who normally dont play and use photoshop and run Virtualistation at the same time.


I don't understand how these configurations are for normal people when cards like the 560/580 are listed.
Neither do I understand why almost all the gaming PC's listed have i7 processors when i7's are almost totally useless for any game that is out right now.

Let's make the assumption then that the people that look at the mid-high end PC's do some multitasking, play mainstream games that do not require a cutting edge configuration. 

So this would mean something like, say, Starcraft 2, any call of duty 4/mw/bo type game, witcher 2, nfs hp2010 or any recent title.

For *THESE* games i.e. games of the current gen or then gen that will be out this year : 

1) Extra RAM makes a huge difference.
2) SSD drives make a huge difference.

I simply fail to understand why even the mid end upwards range of PC configs listed include very very very very high end graphics cards and CPUs which are almost never even used to their fullest capacity whereas 2 basic things (ram & ssd) are almost completely ignored.



> Create a thread for that and mention budget. This isnt the right place.


what exactly is this thread for ? I just wanted to discuss the purpose of some of these configurations.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

rsen said:
			
		

> 1) Extra RAM makes a huge difference.


 A better proccesor makes lots of difference, atleast more than RAM.



			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> I simply fail to understand why even the mid end upwards range of PC configs listed include very very very very high end graphics cards and CPUs which are almost never even used to their fullest capacity whereas 2 basic things (ram & ssd) are almost completely ignored.


 The games you have mentioned are very unoptimised. They need lots of processing power as well as a good GPU.



			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> Neither do I understand why almost all the gaming PC's listed have i7 processors when i7's are almost totally useless for any game that is out right now.


 People who have high budget have it coz they can spend more. The configs are keeping in mind the budget and full utilisation of the budget.

A 60 GB SSD costs as much as Rs.7200. 
You are saying SSD are  so good. Suppose I want a 500 GB storage. I will have to buy around 9 SSD's and half the money of a config will be spend just on Hard-disks. IS it that usefull or good? Hence they are given as optional upgrades.
60 GB SSD can be used to install only 6 Games the size of Crysis 2(which is quite less for most people)
95% of people who will even spend Rs.100,000 on their PC will go for a 1 TB HDD which costs Rs.2700 approx rather than they only get a spending triple that on a HDD that has 15 times less storage.


----------



## rsen (Jun 2, 2011)

> Our review of the GeForce GTX 560 Ti highlights that it is, on average, 33 per cent faster than a GeForce GTX 460 1GB card . The large performance variation intimates that the two GPUs are a class or two apart - a fact that's true when looking at the relative performance of two reference-clocked cards.


Of course. But the point is this. 
1) Do people really run games at 2560x1600 ? As far as I can tell most configs in the list don't even have monitors that support that kind of resolution.
2) Anything above 35-40 fps is unnoticeable to the human eye. So isn't 45 fps and 75fps almost the same thing ?

My point is that something like an SSD drive or more RAM would give a huge and very noticeable performance gain. Like, for instance, 75% or more faster load times in, say Starcraft 2; or an equivalent current gen game.

Why not spend money on things that will improve the performance of current gen games (like ram and ssd) instead of dumping so much money on bleeding edge graphics cards/CPUs when the current gen barely even utilizes cards like the GTX460.

There are a lot of computer review sites in the USA that even now list cards like the gtx460 but have 8gb ram and an SSD card for mid range gaming setups.



thetechfreak said:


> The games you have mentioned are very unoptimised. They need lots of processing power as well as a good GPU.


They are all very mainstream and very highly rated games, none of them are unoptimized ......
but yea i agree they all require a good cpu and gpu.



> People who have high budget have it coz they can spend more. The configs are keeping in mind the budget and full utilisation of the budget.


yet it's possible to spend on the wrong thing that either cannot be utilized to it's fullest capacity or isn't even used. Much like how the i7 is completely useless for gaming.



> A 60 GB SSD costs as much as Rs.7200.
> You are saying SSD are  so good. Suppose I want a 500 GB storage. I will have to buy around 9 SSD's and half the money of a config will be spend just on Hard-disks. IS it that usefull or good? Hence they are given as optional upgrades.
> 60 GB SSD can be used to install only 6 Games the size of Crysis 2(which is quite less for most people)
> 95% of people who will even spend Rs.100,000 on their PC will go for a 1 TB HDD which costs Rs.2700 approx rather than they only get a spending triple that on a HDD that has 15 times less storage.


[/quote]
You are missing the point of using an SSD for gaming. Games have typically huge load times (SC2, for example). An SSD greatly speeds this up, as does having a sizeable amount of RAM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

rsen said:
			
		

> There are a lot of computer review sites in the USA that even now list cards like the gtx460 but have 8gb ram and an SSD card for mid range gaming setups.


 USA and India are different. Here people mostly use 32 bit OS's. Actually most dont know differnce between 32 bit OS and 64 bit OS.



			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> 1) Do people really run games at 2560x1600 ? As far as I can tell most configs in the list don't even have monitors that support that kind of resolution.


 When you turn up settings like AA to 16x and turn everything else up in DX11, you reach a different level in DX11(btw my PC doesnt support DX11 and my PC still has a single core proccy  )



			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> My point is that something like an SSD drive or more RAM would give a huge and very noticeable performance gain. Like, for instance, 75% or more faster load times in, say Starcraft 2; or an equivalent current gen game.


 I'd say a proccesor makes more difference. 
My PC exceeds all minimun requirements of GTA IV but when I play it at low settings even(as my proccy is weak) the game hardly crosses 20 FPS.

The unoptimised games are very hardware taxing. We all have heard many cases where the original Crysis game had reportedly fried a processor or a Graphic card due to turning up a settings despite that PC meeting the minimum requirements.



			
				 rsen said:
			
		

> 2) Anything above 35-40 fps is unnoticeable to the human eye. So isn't 45 fps and 75fps almost the same thing ?


 Well, there are man experienced gamers and other people who can see many difference


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> A better proccesor makes lots of difference, atleast more than RAM.
> 
> The games you have mentioned are very unoptimised. They need lots of processing power as well as a good GPU.
> 
> ...




Buddy you get it wrong. Say you want 1tb storage and you are spending 1 lac for your PC, then go for 1tb HDD @ 2.7k or whatever the price, and add a SSD for boot drive and programs and adjust that amount to one notch lower spec CPU or GPU. Ultimately, our screen resolution are stuck to 19x10 up to 27" and very few people choose 30" monitor even though they are spending lakhs for their PC. For that resolution the 570 instead of 580 won't give much difference as far as gameplay is concerned. Besides you can always overclock for some free performance. But the use of SSD will definitely make a difference to your everyday computing. Remember, HDDs are still the slowest part of our systems and they can't be overclocked either for some free performance.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

Even I think that an SSD should be added in a 1L config.
If you look at the windows experience index the proc shows 7.5[i5 3ghz] gfx 7.9(max HD 6970) and the HDD 5.4[1TB 7200rpm]. If I had a li'l bit more money I would have definitely got myself a 40GB boot drive atleast. My rig came upto 92k. Had not a penny more so no more additions were made.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Even I think that an SSD should be added in a 1L config.
> If you look at the windows experience index the proc shows 7.5[i5 3ghz] gfx 7.9(max HD 6970) and the HDD 5.4[1TB 7200rpm]. If I had a li'l bit more money I would have definitely got myself a 40GB boot drive atleast. My rig came upto 92k. Had not a penny more so no more additions were made.


You can use a 20GB drive for Intel Smart Response(Z68).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Buddy can we recommend the phenom 2 840 instead of athlon 2 x4 635. I know the former is a rebadged athlon but sports higher clock speeds. Besides the phenom monicker will attract lots of buyers. Its faster than the x4 635.

So what say?


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Its the fastest Athlon II x4 actually. If it is priced below 5k, I think its a recommended buy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 2, 2011)

rsen said:


> Of course. But the point is this.
> 1) Do people really run games at 2560x1600 ? As far as I can tell most configs in the list don't even have monitors that support that kind of resolution.
> 2) Anything above 35-40 fps is unnoticeable to the human eye. So isn't 45 fps and 75fps almost the same thing ?



remember high end gpus not only give more fps but also allow to crank up settings, aa etc without loss of much fps.

moreover they are futureproof.



vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> Buddy can we recommend the phenom 2 840 instead of athlon 2 x4 635. I know the former is a rebadged athlon but sports higher clock speeds. Besides the phenom monicker will attract lots of buyers. Its faster than the x4 635.
> 
> So what say?



ok batman, i will try my best to fit them in respective budgets.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> Its the fastest Athlon II x4 actually. If it is priced below 5k, I think its a recommended buy.



Its 4.8k in smcinternational.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it can fit the bill.


----------



## virajkin (Jun 3, 2011)

Cilus said:


> HEre is the lynx-india link for Sapphire HD 6770. It costs 6.8K+5% vat = 7.14K + Shipping.



Thanks buddy
So its my final decision I will go for Sapphire HD 6770 1GB GDDR5
Pls note that my PSU is Gigabyte Superb 460W. 
More recommendations are welcomed as i will be buying the card after 6 june  so


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, have a look at the *Xigmatek NRP-PC702* specs and reviews which I've posted above. Let me know if it is a worthy one to be used in our PC Building Guide.



cilus is xig available widely?
afaik only mediahome has it.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually they are getting main stream slowly. In Kolkata, they are available. But let me check some other forums to validate their availability.

Another thing to support Xigmatek's superb overloading handle capability. Read the *Tom'sHardware Testing here*. The 400W PSU actually handled load of 674W, which is more than 60% higher than their quoted rating. In fact the reviewers actually thought that it is probably a re-branded 500/550W unit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok cilus. Waiting for ur reply.


----------



## icefrog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

My system configuration is Pentium IV 3 GHz and 512 MB RAM with built in graphics card.
If i could add some more RAM and a new graphics card will i be able to play new games ?
If so kindly tell me the amount of RAM and the Graphics card model that i could add to my configuration.

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

What motherboard are you using? Upgrading of RAM & graphics card depends on that?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 4, 2011)

icefrog said:


> Hi,
> 
> My system configuration is Pentium IV 3 GHz and 512 MB RAM with built in graphics card.
> If i could add some more RAM and a new graphics card will i be able to play new games ?
> ...



Actually ur proccy cannot handle any latest games, so i'm afraid u hav to change the proccy too...


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: PC Buying Guide - May 2011*



icefrog said:


> Hi,
> 
> My system configuration is Pentium IV 3 GHz and 512 MB RAM with built in graphics card.
> If i could add some more RAM and a new graphics card will i be able to play new games ?
> ...



Tell us your budget for gfx card, mobo model and monitor type and size and what PSU you have ( model and brand ).

If you have a mobo which only supports DDR ( not DDR2 or DDR3 ) Ram then it's time for get a new cpu+mobo+ddr3 ram first.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

guys check out upto 50k first -

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|20000

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30200
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6770|7000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35200

*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5900
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40900
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL-B3|5500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50200
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500


----------



## Piyush (Jun 5, 2011)

in 50k all parts look fine except that zebby UPS
its not that I'm totally against it
but i haven't seen/heard any good reviews of it
even an APC 800VA @ 2.8k is good and reliable enough


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Jas change the gskill ripjaw X modules with corsair vengeance. They are lot better and faster than the gskill. Its only 2.5k for a single 4gb modules and ideal for sandybridge considering the default 1.5v.

Check *this*

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/5469/image010i.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> Jas change the gskill ripjaw X modules with corsair vengeance. They are lot better and faster than the gskill. Its only 2.5k for a single 4gb modules and ideal for sandybridge considering the default 1.5v.
> 
> Check *this*



ripjaws x is also 1.5v
G.SKILL-Products

moreover in that test g.skill is ahead in every bench except one bench and also it reached 2133mhz.

they gave performance value award to vengeance as it was 50$ cheaper.



Piyush said:


> in 50k all parts look fine except that zebby UPS
> its not that I'm totally against it
> but i haven't seen/heard any good reviews of it
> even an APC 800VA @ 2.8k is good and reliable enough



thanks for price info. will add this in 50k

*@batman*
actually g.skill manufactures very good modules. 

Latency Results : Eight 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) Memory Kits For P67 Express, Rounded Up


> By now, some readers are likely screaming that these must be hand-picked samples. And yet, our recent System Builder Marathon machine also reached DDR3-1866 CAS 8 using retail samples of G.Skill’s cheaper DDR3-1600 CAS 8 DIMMs.



CPU Overclocking : System Builder Marathon, March 2011: $2000 Performance PC


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2011)

^^  The ones tested in that review have cas latency 7 whereas you had suggested the cas latency 9 version. 

So i think vengeance is a better choice here.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ yeah vengeance is good than ripjaws


----------



## Skud (Jun 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ yeah vengeance is good than ripjaws



better...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

guys please post a review comparing those or similar kits.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Guys, I need a suggestion as to the best multimedia system that can be created with a budget of around 30-35K.
I was thinking of:


*Component*
*Make*
*Price*
*Processor*
	AMD Phenom II x4 840	4800
*Motherboard*
	Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H	4000
*RAM*
	Corsair CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9	2520 
*Graphic Card*
	-	-
*HDD*
	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2700
*DVD Writer*
	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
*PSU*
	FSP Saga II 500W	2000
*Case*
	Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)	1000
*Monitor*
	Benq G2222HDL	8100
*Mouse+KB*
	Microsoft Combo	600
*UPS*
	-	-
*Speakers*
	Logitech Z-506	5000
*Total*
	31620
The main requirement for the PC would be movies and hi quality audio along with development and office work like latest MS Visual Studio, IBM RAD, Rational Rose, Adobe Flash Builder, etc. And quite a bit of downloading.

Please let me know if there are anything would get bottlenecked or any alternate suggestions for this budget range.

Graphics card and UPS can be added later if required. As the person will not game at all, i took out the GPU component.

^^ Alright i dont know how to make columns in this table sorry for the mess.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

^start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled. this one is for members to discuss updates.

guys here is 60k -

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3|11300
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61400
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
i made it futureproof for 6870 cfx.
open for changes.
comment on that psu used etc too.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion, i have created a new thread. Please give your comments.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled. this one is for members to discuss updates.
> 
> guys here is 60k -
> 
> ...



change the gpu & add Asus GTX 560 Direct CU II Top (non Ti) as it is 5% faster than HD 6870 & costs around 12K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

a 70k - 

*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3|11300
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC / MSI N560GTX Ti HAWK|15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|NZXT Lexa S|4400
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|69700
i made it for sli or cfx futureproofing.
please comment on psu and case used too. 

the msi R6950 TFII oc is 275mm.



nilgtx260 said:


> change the gpu & go for Asus GTX 560 Direct CU II Top (non Ti) as it is 5% faster than HD 6870 & costs around 12K



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140938-nvidia-gtx-560-non-ti-reviewed.html#post1401603


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Hawk is around 13K here & GTX 560 is also 12-13K, where GTX 560 is better


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

^i am not necessarily talking of 6870 hawk. read whole thread.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

also You have posted a reference HD 6870 which doesn't' have so much OC potential like HAWK or doesn't have low power consumption like HAWK, so you should have posted HD 6870 Hawk or ASUS GTX 560 Top Direct CU II


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

is 6870 hawk available in India?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 5, 2011)

dunno but ASUS one is surely available


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 5, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> also You have posted a reference HD 6870 which doesn't' have so much OC potential like HAWK or *doesn't have low power consumption like HAWK*, so you should have posted HD 6870 Hawk or ASUS GTX 560 Top Direct CU II



wrong.

a 6870 hawk and reference 6870 from guru3d review. same setup used -
MSI Radeon 6870 HAWK review
Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 review

almost same.


----------



## tkin (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wrong.
> 
> a 6870 hawk and reference 6870 from guru3d review. same setup used -
> MSI Radeon 6870 HAWK review
> ...


Of course same, hawk, lightning are designed for pure oc'ing(that's why they have upgraded power connector), idle is same, loads vary according to clockspeed, but hawk/lightning models have better overall efficiency, so they draw a little less power at load even with higher clocks(the lightning has a 60MHz OC on the charts below)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_580_Lightning/images/power_idle.gif *tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_580_Lightning/images/power_average.gif 

*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_580_Lightning/images/power_peak.gif


----------



## Sarath (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> a 70k -
> 
> *Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*
> 
> ...



NZXT
Lexa S 28cms
Tempest Evo 33cms

based on many reviews online and a few youtube vids on official NZXT website. I bought the Tempest Evo and this is how a HD 6970 (274mm)looks inside.

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/DSC_0165.jpg


----------



## ssengupta (Jun 6, 2011)

@ Jassy

Please change the monitor to G2220HDL since it has LED back light and consumes less power. It is currently retailing around 7.7k to 8.2k.


----------



## rahul18348 (Jun 6, 2011)

why does not core i3 2100 get a recommendation here? It is one hell of a gaming processor at its price point.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 6, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ yeah vengeance is good than ripjaws



I have seen some people complain about the vengeance modules interfering with custom CPU coolers. Doesn't it need to be factored too.
I think tkin has these ram modules on his new PC.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ I think he has got 2x 2GB Vengeance modules and he is going to get Hyper N620 which at best will cover up 2 mem slots near cpu but on the rest 2 ram slots vengeance can be installed without any issue - so if some one is going to get 2x 4/2GB vengeance modules he can use them


----------



## tkin (Jun 6, 2011)

I have 2x4GB vengeance modules and they cause issues with large coolers aka v6gt, noctua d14 etc, only cooler master N620 fits and keeps clear of all the ram slots(although since I use 2 modules asus recommends using the second and fourth slot, so I have 35mm space there, 4x module users have 25mm space)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2011)

The Sapphire HD 6870 referred by Jas does not comes with a reference cooler, it comes with the same cooler of Sapphire Toxic edition without the factory overclock. It can be overclocked very easily up to 950-960 MHz very easily. With voltage modulation, the card can be oced more. I'm using it with 950 Mhz Core and 1110 Mhz (standard 1050) Memory without any issue.


----------



## vwad (Jun 6, 2011)

AMD counterparts of 60k and 70k please Jas bhai


----------



## icefrog (Jun 6, 2011)

My motherboard is INTEL 845G model. Budget is 5k-7K. i have no idea abt the PSU. it came along with cabinet.



Skud said:


> What motherboard are you using? Upgrading of RAM & graphics card depends on that?



My motherboard is INTEL 845G model. Budget is 5k-7K. i have no idea abt the PSU. it came along with cabinet.



topgear said:


> Tell us your budget for gfx card, mobo model and monitor type and size and what PSU you have ( model and brand ).
> 
> If you have a mobo which only supports DDR ( not DDR2 or DDR3 ) Ram then it's time for get a new cpu+mobo+ddr3 ram first.



My motherboard is INTEL 845G model. Budget is 5k-7K. i have no idea abt the PSU. it came along with cabinet.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys please post a review comparing those or similar kits.



*Corsair Vengeance > G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL*

The reviews you had posted had the cl7 version which is 50$ expensive than the vengeance in the states. I guess it retails around 3.5k or more here. 

The vengeance was almost neck and neck in performance with the cl7 gskill modules. So its obvious that they are better performers than the cl9 version.

Here cl9 and vengeance are similarly priced but not cl7. The internet is flooded with cl7 reviews but couldn't find even one cl9 review. I will post here if i found one.

Btw i even found in some forums that fitting large cpu coolers like noctua d14 faced a problem when vengeance modules were installed. But they posed no problems with gskill ripjaws x cl9.

Found some reviews:

*Corsair Vengeance oveclockers club*
*
Gskill ripjaws X CL9 overclockers club.*

*What i've found out in the reviews is that both are performing on par and almost equal across all benchmarks. Both received gold award. So you can recommend anyone you like. Ripjaws are a bit better when you fit large coolers. This point has to be noted.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 6, 2011)

batman thanks for links. 
but that isnt the review of ripjaws* X* 



vickybat said:


> Corsair Vengeance > G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL
> 
> The reviews you had posted had the cl7 version which is 50$ expensive than the vengeance in the states. I guess it retails around 3.5k or more here.
> 
> The vengeance was almost neck and neck in performance with the cl7 gskill modules. So its obvious that they are better performers than the cl9 version.



not necessary, vengeance couldn't remain stable at 2133mhz!
(though i know people here mostly wont oc the memory)

and toms also used ripjaws x in their 2000$ performance pc (cl8 version).

as its height is low i think ripjaws x is fine. people wont have to worry mostly before adding coolers.



Sarath said:


> NZXT
> Lexa S 28cms
> Tempest Evo 33cms
> 
> based on many reviews online and a few youtube vids on official NZXT website. I bought the Tempest Evo and this is how a HD 6970 (274mm)looks inside.



you need to do some cable management buddy. are you using the routing options?

and the lengths you mentioned are internal clearance i hope?



tkin said:


> Of course same, hawk, lightning are designed for pure oc'ing(that's why they have upgraded power connector), idle is same, loads vary according to clockspeed, but hawk/lightning models have better overall efficiency, so they draw a little less power at load even with higher clocks(the lightning has a 60MHz OC on the charts below)



thanks for the info tkin 



Cilus said:


> The Sapphire HD 6870 referred by Jas does not comes with a reference cooler, it comes with the same cooler of Sapphire Toxic edition without the factory overclock. It can be overclocked very easily up to 950-960 MHz very easily. With voltage modulation, the card can be oced more. I'm using it with 950 Mhz Core and 1110 Mhz (standard 1050) Memory without any issue.



exactly!



vwad said:


> AMD counterparts of 60k and 70k please Jas bhai



sure, when bulldozer comes out 



ssengupta said:


> @ Jassy
> 
> Please change the monitor to G2220HDL since it has LED back light and consumes less power. It is currently retailing around 7.7k to 8.2k.



G2220HD is vfm. 



rahul18348 said:


> why does not core i3 2100 get a recommendation here? It is one hell of a gaming processor at its price point.



phenom 955be is better option


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

You sure of that ripjaws X price?  Seems pretty attractive.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2011)

Just found a very cheap Intel H67 motherboard, *Intel	DH67VR* in deltapage.com, available @ 4.8K. This board is having all the features like 4 Ram slots, USB 3.0 and SATA 3 support, 10 channel audio, HDMI and DVI output etc. Here is the official link for it. 

Guys, please check it out and let me know how good it is.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

A good option for budget HTPC.

I'm talking GT520/HD 6470 + 4GB DDR3 + i5 2400/i3 2300 on a small form factor 300W PSU.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ yeah it will be a fine config but I say HD 6570 is good


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Just found a very cheap Intel H67 motherboard, *Intel	DH67VR* in deltapage.com, available @ 4.8K. This board is having all the features like 4 Ram slots, USB 3.0 and SATA 3 support, 10 channel audio, HDMI and DVI output etc. Here is the official link for it.
> 
> Guys, please check it out and let me know how good it is.



Its god imho..has all the building blocks for a great config sans proccy overclocking if u ask me...damn good mobo at the price!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

@nilGTX260: I was referring to Cilus's post.

Unless you game in an HTPC you dont need something over 6470.

Then only other scenario I can see that benefits is GPU computation like F@H, SET@H, Badaboom etc.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2011)

Extreme Gamer, I didn't understand why this board is only good for HTPC. It has all kind of expansion slot to transfer it to a real gaming rig. For HTPC, people should get the H61 mobos. Any specific reason to suggest it for HTPC.


----------



## vwad (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sure, when bulldozer comes out



Aah !! Playing Safe  Et Tu Brutus


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

@cilus: its mATX. for gaming, get P67 or Z68.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2011)

^^ It doesn't matter that much. You can still fit any accelerator on its pci-e. Good enough for a gaming system. A gaming system doesn't always necessarily mean crossfirex or sli.

A non-multigpu setup can also be a gaming rig. *Cilus* himself has a mATX board and he has 2 6870's in cf. Is that not a gaming system?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 6, 2011)

Oho, I didnt say mATX cant make gaming mobo.My point was that the standard was more suited to HTPCs which are compact.

I have had my share of mATX so I know...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 6, 2011)

But for cheap configurations, where both Sandy Bridge mobo and processors cannot be accommodate properly within budget, this mobo is a bliss as it has all the goodies packed. All the other mobos, which are actually little costlier than it are actually having 2 ram slots. And it is a very good alternative of H61 mobos, too.

Extreme Gamer, the usability of a Mobo depends upon the layout of the components in the motherboard. If they are properly placed then there won't be any problem. in my motherboard, the SATA ports are rare facing and as a result even the graphics cards are covering SATA ports, I can still attach/De-attach them without removing the card.
But in my previous mobo, as the SATA ports were upper facing, I was not able to use three of the five SATA ports.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 6, 2011)

The lengths are the internal clearance which can be expanded a little more by removing the HDD cages.

The cable management was done at the shop itself. The routing option (if you mean using the holes on the back panel) was used. I will try making it cleaner next month. I am not(at all) very good at tinkering inside the cage.

At 85k and 100k I think a 23"/24" monitor will be better to make use of the extra hardware prowess. Especially since that is the only output of the system (apart from speakers) around which our computing experience revolves.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 6, 2011)

*@all 
guys i expect you to reply on configs too. some changes? more comments on cases and psu used etc etc.*



vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> You sure of that ripjaws X price?  Seems pretty attractive.



Buy Gskill RAM | G Skill Memory | G Skill 4GB RAM | Gskill India



Cilus said:


> Just found a very cheap Intel H67 motherboard, *Intel	DH67VR* in deltapage.com, available @ 4.8K. This board is having all the features like 4 Ram slots, USB 3.0 and SATA 3 support, 10 channel audio, HDMI and DVI output etc. Here is the official link for it.
> 
> Guys, please check it out and let me know how good it is.



thanks for that cilus. will look into it now.



vwad said:


> Aah !! Playing Safe  Et Tu Brutus



 



Extreme Gamer said:


> A good option for budget HTPC.
> 
> I'm talking GT520/HD 6470 + 4GB DDR3 + i5 2400/i3 2300 on a small form factor 300W PSU.



what has a core i5 to do with htpc?

a athlon II x2 + 880g + 2gb ddr3 + 6470 is more than sufficient i think.



Sarath said:


> The lengths are the internal clearance which can be expanded a little more by removing the HDD cages.
> 
> The cable management was done at the shop itself. The routing option (if you mean using the holes on the back panel) was used. I will try making it cleaner next month. I am not(at all) very good at tinkering inside the cage.
> 
> At 85k and 100k I think a 23"/24" monitor will be better to make use of the extra hardware prowess. Especially since that is the only output of the system (apart from speakers) around which our computing experience revolves.



thanks for info.

so 6950 can fit in Lexa S. 

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|6300
*Case*
|NZXT Lexa S|4400
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|84700
comment please.


----------



## tkin (Jun 6, 2011)

Bump up the ram.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you sure a crossfire is a good idea in the beginning giving no scope for future upgrades?
It might be VFM now but prices do fall so maybe a 6950/6970 now and another one a year later @60-75% of the original price.

Thats how I planned and so got a 6970.
Just my opinion.

And lexa S isnt as airy as say a HAF 912 or Tempest Evo or CM690(?). Although I dont know if the premium is justified.

From NZXT: NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Lexa S Product Detail


> High end graphics card support, extra space is especially designed to fit longer 10.5" cards


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2011)

^^well said sarath.

@Jassy: IMO its not a good idea to suggest a CF or SLI instead of a single Poweful GPU at that price & can't be called as a Futureproof.

A Single 6970 2GB will be justifying the tag.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2011)

yep, better to include a single HD6970.

BTW, on the config Corsair TX650 V2 is 6.3k but a TX750V2 will cost that much - TX650V2 is around ~5.2k and core i5 2500k can be bought for as low as 10.5-11k - no way it's still 11.5k.

So with money we saved ( and by adding a little more ) we can add 2x 4GB Vengeance whic is around ~2.5k per 4GB module


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

I've posted in support for Crossfire in one post of the Graphics card section: Again posting it here. Consider the case analysis:
suppose you've purchased a GTX 580 @ 30K, the most powerful single GPU solution, now how many days you are gonna use it....I think for 30K it should go for at least 2 Years. Now after 1.5 year, you've felt that you need another GPU as you are lacking the raw power. Now according to your upgrade option, you have to get another GTX 580 to SLI it.
If you look at the Gfx market scenario...the life span of a new high end product is just 8 months, then a more high end product will be available at the same price. But the interesting part is the price of the old component does not decrease that much in Indian Market.
Example: GTX 480 was launched @ 27K and withing 6 months GTX 570 is available @ 20K which delivers the same performance of GTX 480 @ 20K price point. But what is the price of GTX 480 now...still 24K

So the time when you are going for the SLI of GTX 580, say the price of it has been dropped to 20K from 30K. Now tell me are you gonna spend 20K for a card which is 1.5 years old and market is full of other cheaper products offering the same level of performance? Believe me, the upgrade path you are talking about is actually not a viable solution at all.

So get a GTX 460 and SLI it. Total cost will be still around 20-21K and you will get 5% performance over the GTX 580 in 10K less price. In coming days due to driver upgrades, you will get more better scaling in SLI and after 1.5 years or 2 years down the line, selling these two mid range cards won't hurt you that much as in case of GTX 580. 

Now putting a HD 6870 CF will provide you even better performance (more than 10%) than a GTX 580. So I think you don't need to think about upgrades for 2 years. CF scaling is also getting better with the new driver upgrades.

And Jas, upgrade the prices as Topgear has suggested. These days, Corsair PSUs are coming really cheap.


----------



## nginx (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed with Cilus. Considering you are paying 30k for a GTX 580, the performance gain is very little compared to a card costing 20k or even 15k. The law of diminishing returns has always applied to premium hardware i.e. the higher you go, the lesser the performance gain in regards to jump in price. I mean look at all the benchmarks of the GTX 570, HD 6970 and GTX 580 and you will instantly find out that you are basically paying paying 10k more for a 580 just to get 4-8 fps extra. Personally speaking, unless you have oodles of cash, you gotta justify the price you are paying for any product unless all you want is bragging rights.

At this point, GTX 560 is the sweet spot as far competitive pricing of gfx cards go. If you can SLI GTX 560 (13k), you would essentially get 10-15% more performance than GTX 580 and still end of saving 4k.

As far as pricing of old cards not going down in India. I don't know what could be the reason behind that. Is this because they fail to clear old stock due to lack of demands?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ Good point. Actually a price tag of 30K for GTX 580 is not at all justified. Come on, a sub 20K HD 6850 CF config beats it easily. If I am getting the same or better performance in 19K, why should I go for 30K. And for future, I'm saving more than 10K. Just to purchase a gtx 580 to show "I have the most powerful card" is not acceptable. But obviously a lot of person want it to build a very powerful rig and want the highest end components. But that is personal coice and here we are providing most optimum solution...it should be based on Performance/Price ratio..to give a solution which gives unmatched performance at the price point, not to suggest a show-off config to put the highest end components without thinking is the extra money paid for it, really worth it.

And it is not only my opinion..check the tomshardware GPU section guides for every month...you will find they have suggested a multi-gpu solution over the single high end cards every time.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed. These days there's no point spending more than 15k on graphics card. The max resolution we game is rooted to 1080p across a wide range (22" to 27") of monitor size. Most of the PC games are console ports with support up to DX9 only, DX10 is virtually dead, and there's very few dx11 games which can push the hardware to its limit. And there's always the option of cheaper dual-GPU setup which only get more cheaper if you add the second card after 1-2 years by which time the high-end cards of previous generation simply vanishes from the market. So its much better to stick with mid-range parts for the time being.

@Jas, better suggest the high-end single GPU as optional upgrade.


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2011)

@Cilus: Good explaination. in India, the price drop for GPU happens rarely or just next to impossible.

BTW is it really feasible enough to SLI 580 under single monitor setup. What kind of noticable perfomance increment User can observe by running 580 SLI for single monitor setup.

Price point of view, the guy with 100k budget always look for a Single Fastest GPU for single monitor setup[may be 6970 or 580's]

Sadly, I hardly find user using Multi Monitor Setup. If thats the case then 6950, 6970 or even 6870 will be pretty handy instead of opting for 580 SLI.

Probably Extreme Gamer can answer this query, as he has CF 2*3GB 580's for 27" monitor.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya, lets extreme gamer answer it...in fact he can put a competitive analysis as he has all kind of setup available with him...very powerful single GPU, most powerful single GPU in SLI. So how much difference you are getting from these different setup, he can enlighten us.

And one thing, we buy powerful GPU to run future games smoothly, not getting very high FPS. The reason is most of the display we suggest here normally have 60 MHz refresh rate @ 1080P resolution. So you will not feel any difference between 60 fps and 75fps.

Regarding multi-gpu setting, I think a lot of people are skeptical for the performance gain and complexity of the setup. Let me clear that thing.... I am also in the Multi-GPU business very recently and my thinking about it was like most of the people...:CF is very complex" But after reading so many reviews and inspired by Asingh (who is a perfect example about the power of dual GPU performance longevity) I actually gathered the courage to get the dual GPU setup...and believe me guys, it is damn easy with today's card. With regular driver updates and supports from both nvidia and AMD, makes it a very stable platform.

I have a discussion with JAS regarding these dual GPU setup and our opinion is not to put any single GPU card costlier than 20-22K....the extra money is not justified.


----------



## digitraju (Jun 7, 2011)

I am building High end graphics/gaming machine. I am getting the machine assembled at one dealer in Mumbai & getting it delivered. If some components are not available with the dealer, can someone suggest replacements please?

For example-

Graphic Card	
MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/oc *2(CrossfireX)  or  MSI GTX580 Lightning

MSI cards are not available. Also, should I go for SLI or a single powerful card? Which one?

I am going for SSD instead of HDD for the system drive. SATA 2 or SATA3? 

I will have 2/3 hard drives apart from system drive. With the suggested graphics card & everything, how much power will be needed? 600W? 750W? 1000W?

Please help!


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

digitraju said:


> I am building High end graphics/gaming machine. I am getting the machine assembled at one dealer in Mumbai & getting it delivered. If some components are not available with the dealer, can someone suggest replacements please?
> 
> For example-
> 
> ...




1. See the discussions above. If you really want to spend 30k on graphics card alone, a single card is advisable. So here it is GTX580.

2. For SSD, look for only and only *SATA3!!!*

3. A 850W SMPS should be more than sufficient for your needs. But if you have the money, get a 1000W to avoid future upgrade pitfalls.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

so this ok -

*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5300
*Case*
|NZXT Lexa S|4400
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|86100


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Now it looks like a real high end config. Gr8 work Jas.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you sure about that SMPS? I hope it will stand when someone needs to add another couple of HDDs. And regarding NZXT Lexa S, you have to remove the top fan if you go for an aftermarket CPU cooler. Similarly the DVD Writer won't go in the first slot without blocking the 2nd top fan. If anybody can let go the top fans then it is OK.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Well that explains it well. I was of the opinion that the prices would fall in a year or so making it more feasible to add another card later.

I was not explicitly talking about the GTX580 as it is too expensive right now and not necessarily VFM. I am just talking about the upgrade path.

Its 10%gain in CF vs Single Fast GPU (with scope for future upgrades)? I think that would be a personal preference for many.

Waiting for Extreme gamers inputs. He has the most powerful rig I have come across.



d3p5kor said:


> ...
> Probably Extreme Gamer can answer this query, as he has CF 2*3GB 580's for 27" monitor.



 Crossfired GTX 580s


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> Are you sure about that SMPS? I hope it will stand when someone needs to add another couple of HDDs. And regarding NZXT Lexa S, you have to remove the top fan if you go for an aftermarket CPU cooler. Similarly the DVD Writer won't go in the first slot without blocking the 2nd top fan. If anybody can let go the top fans then it is OK.



this rig -
AnandTech - AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market
and the power consumption -
AnandTech - AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market

and i am unable to find other good cabbys in 4k range


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also one more point i would like to add is the benchmarking results for CF/SLI vs single GPUs maybe be tipped towards multi GPU setup, but does that reflect in real world scenario when playing games.

Simply put how do games perform in such a set up? Are the results in line with the benchmarks?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

check this -



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|NZXT Tempest EVO|5500
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|102100




Sarath said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also one more point i would like to add is the benchmarking results for CF/SLI vs single GPUs maybe be tipped towards multi GPU setup, but does that reflect in real world scenario when playing games.
> 
> Simply put how do games perform in such a set up? Are the results in line with the benchmarks?



ofcourse. they also use games to measure fps.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

@Jas: I dont think anyone buying a 85k setup would mind spending a little more to get a HF912/TEMPEST EVO @6k or even the NZXT Phantom @8k.
I say this because I just myself got a 85K rig a few weeks back. The only thing that held me back was that I forgot to carry spare cash to go for the phantom.
Arranging for another 2k wont be a problem and maybe you can mention those Cabinets also as options.

I myself went from NZXT Guardian 921RB> CM 430 > Lexa S > CM 690 > Finally decided to opt between NZXT Tempest Evo/ HAF 912 Adv. or the Phantom (in case of a love at first sight kinda situation)

The jump of 2k over my previous choices was justified by the features of my present choice of Case.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> this rig -
> AnandTech - AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market
> and the power consumption -
> AnandTech - AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6870 & 6850: Renewing Competition in the Mid-Range Market
> ...




How about Lancool K56W at 3.6k and Lancool K58W at 4.3k?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> How about Lancool K56W at 3.6k and Lancool K58W at 4.3k?



sarath what you think of this? 

i am a lancool fan now!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Lancool K58W definitely looks good.
What about the features? If it serves us well then we have a winner. Please check availability.

*www.overclockersonline.net/images/articles/lancool/pck58/large/lc31.jpg

Its listed in shop mania


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

Lian-Li LanCool PC-K58W Computer Case | Review,LanCool PC-K58W,Computer Case,Mid-Tower,Lian-Li LanCool PC-K58W Black Mid-Tower Computer Case Review Enthusiast Gaming Chassis Performance Evaluation


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely looks better here. Didnt find any mention of the size of gfx that it can support. We need that. But from the looks of it, it seems spacious.
*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/PC-K58W-B/LanCool_K58W_angle.jpg

I know these pics are taking up space. Just to let every one know what we are talking about and save some time.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

OK here you go for graphics card support across the Lancool K56 to K62 range:-

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cases/PC-K56W-B/LanCool_PC-K56W-B_Open_Measure.jpg


----------



## nginx (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so this ok -
> 
> *Sub 85k (High end gaming)*
> 
> ...



Why do you keep pushing for the Dell ST2220L? For 8.2k, the Benq G2222HDL is hands down a superior monitor by far. I have already mentioned it in another thread that I did a side by side comparison of the two monitor at a local shop and the Benq's picture quality and color saturation simply blows away the Dell ST2220L. No comparison at all if you ask me.



Sarath said:


> Lancool K58W definitely looks good.
> What about the features? If it serves us well then we have a winner. Please check availability.
> 
> *www.overclockersonline.net/images/articles/lancool/pck58/large/lc31.jpg
> ...



It certainly is spacious. It can support cards upto 290mm in length. That means it won't hold a HD5970.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Very spacious. Let me tell you one negative point though. The space behind the mobo is not that great, you have to really use some power to close the panel if you route most of the cables behind.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

@The guys who are asking me: I am using a 22" monitor 1680x1050. My table is tiny.Getting a new one, but have to first design.

The 30k price tag isnt justified because in USA you can get it for 510$.
 But given indian pricing it is justified, as in USA a 570 costs 350$.
A GTX 570 costs 22-24k and not 20k (unless bargain/special offer).Including taxes so dont point me here and there.

The main reason any one would get a 580 over 570 is VRAM requirements.
If you could get a 480 and 570 for same price, and power draw was not a concern you would be better off with a 480 really. not for OCing but for the VRAM.

I got 580 3GB SLI not because I like to burn cash. I was even pondering over 570 3-way but that has poor scaling and 6970 CFX 2-GPUs, but eventually settled for GTX 580 because I like to crank up to extreme settings as high as possible in-game. AA has always been poor scaling in Crysis(+warhead) and you can really notice the performance increase against single GPU with 16xQ CSAA in SLI.I even report 1.6-1.8GB VRAM usage at times!

Even metro 2033 benefits with SLI at 1680x1050 maxed out advanced DOF turned on.

I think once you start playing high quality you really cant go back.

I expect this setup to last 5 years.I know it is overkill atm, but given the sorry state of PC gaming with lots of unoptimized crapsole ports, and more just keep coming, the VRAM will become a factor because more space will be used for average graphics quality in future in many unoptimized ports.

Even Modern Warfare 2, which is very CPU intensive, uses 1100MB of VRAM maxed out in-game (4xMSAA is highest, no CSAA option and 4xMSAA is as good as 16x CSAA non-Q).This is almost 80% memory increase for minor facelift vs MW1 and COD5.
Even Black Ops had performance issues at launch, and that was in GTX 480 3-Way SLI (some guys at nvidia forums uses it, most of the guys who were at SLI Zone forums before the merger with Nzone, making it nvidia forums are full-time enthusiasts, and the community coming from nzone is also full of them).

The Witcher II, is a game that came with a new AA method called ubersampling. I do not know exactly how it is done but it is not a conventional form of AA.The whole frame is rendered at a much higher resolution and then mapped to your resolution, taking a huge hit in performance.SLI definitely helps even at 1050p and 1080/1200p.

If you dont need extreme levels of AA (upto 8x CSAA non-Q) , then get a Lightning GTX 580 and OC to 1Ghz core and be happy at even 1200p.

At 1050/1200p a single GTX 580/6950 CF is a worthwhile expense for a period of three years.More than DX level itself, it is the performance of the card at its respective DX level for the latest games that count with as high detail as you can get it to.

I like my games to run minimum at 45fps, so for me it has been a very satisfatory and justified expenditure.I will play Red Faction Armageddon today and get back to you guys on how it performs in my cards.AFAIK a GTX400 is recommended for the game and 8 series is minimum requirement(dont remember exact).

@Cilus: I read one of your posts that states *6850 CF* beats GTX 580.Can you link me to an article proving this? I think it should be 6950 2GB.

@Sarath: lol. Even an EA live tech support guy told me this for a graphics glitch in crysis 2- "It seems you are cross firing your cards in SLI. It is not supported. You can always try running 1 GPU and see if that helps."
Yeah right. Nice try moron (not you but support guy)but SLI/CF Support was added since patch 1.1 and new nvidia/amd drivers.not to mention your total misinformation on CF and SLI.
Fact of the day is that its an unreported bug. Unfortunately that jackass cant send it to Crytek because "he has no communication with them" and sent me to the mycrysis support page where it clearly states that EA is supposed to handle tech support.
As if I was expecting _him_ to have communication. He is supposed to give it to his seniors and eventually to department head who is suposed to get it transferred to crytek 
Anyhow I already finished the game twice (once on leaked beta and other time my retail copy) so I'm not bothered.

The biggest problem that is actually here is higher cost due to:

1)Poor tax structure
2)Ultra high marked price (i.e. MRP)
3)Customs morons
4)Companies looking for equal or higher profit margin

Otherwise, in their US prices they are totally worth it.

We have lower per capita income than a US citizen.But those companies think we can pay more although we cant.

Only the PC Video Games industry has an advantage here AFAIK. We pay 50% of what they pay due to local manufacture and distribution, but this often results in lesser games available in retail (Activision pulled out with MW2 even because they dont want local manufacture and have become money milking machine-saw their new COD Elite? Let crapsole users have it.).

EDIT:Took me 20 minutes to write this.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @The guys who are asking me: I am using a 22" monitor 1680x1050. My table is tiny.Getting a new one, but have to first design.
> 
> The 30k price tag isnt justified because in USA you can get it for 510$.
> But given indian pricing it is justified, as in USA a 570 costs 350$.
> ...


AnandTech - Bench - GPU11


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks.

but its the 580 that wins in some games. its 7-5 IMHO (6850 CF-580 x1) power/temps not included


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Its 7-5 in favour of CF setup but out of these in 6 cases the difference is less than 5% and if we just left them out, its 5-1 in favour of CF setup. That one for 580 is the BFBC 2 waterfall bench whereas 6850 CF has won in the chase bench of the same game. Go figure.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

Indeed. But my point still holds...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

how much more advantageous is to use a i5 instead of amd athlon II x 4 635? Is it worth the investment?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

yes.

i5 2400 is much better than athlon II X4 635.totally worth it.you can even get i5 2500k which is much better.

the athlon barely defeats clarkdale i3s (only 10-15% at most).


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 7, 2011)

i5 is really fast in daily to daily task, unbeatable performance

BTW which PSU will be more suitable for HD 6950 CF ? Corsair TX 850v2? My friend is gonna buy another HD 6950, but the prob is that he has HX 650. So, can it handle HD 6950 CF or should he change the PSU & get a new one ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> i5 is really fast in daily to daily task, unbeatable performance
> 
> BTW which PSU will be more suitable for HD 6950 CF ? Corsair TX 850v2? My friend is gonna buy another HD 6950, but the prob is that he has HX 650. So, can it handle HD 6950 CF or should he change the PSU & get a new one ?


HX650 can handle HD 6950 CF, provided you are not doing much overclocking. HX series can be considered as modular TX series. Asingh is using his TX650 along with 2 HD 4890 in CF which draw  significant more power than today's GPUs. He is also using it with quad core Q9550.

Extreme Gamer, I think I don't need to answer regarding your HD 6850 CF benchmark as a lot of forum members already answered that.
And one thing, GTX 580 is available around $500 is US, it is far cheaper than India, but so do the other graphics cards like HD 6870 or HD 6950.
A standard HD 6870 will cost you around $185 and the seriously factory overclocked versions are within $210-$220. Consider the HIS ICEQ X turbo HD 6870 @ $214 offers performance similar to the HD 6950 or GTX 560 stock. Check the review in gurur3d. So even in USA, at a sub $400 budget you can again beat a $500 card. Actually the CF/SLi scenario is valid everywhere, irrespective of pricing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah.my point is that the cards are worth it the performance they give.Though the price is inflated.
It is more affordable outside.Us having same budget then crib that 580 isnt worth it and 570/560 Ti is fine...
It depends on how you play.
I know I can utilize the full power at even 1680x1050 so I know its justified for me.

How many of you _actually_ read my post completely?

what we need is a fix to those:



> 1)Poor tax structure
> 2)Ultra high marked price (i.e. MRP)
> 3)Customs morons
> 4)Companies looking for equal or higher profit margin



EDIT: RF: Guerilla has horrible SLI(sub 10%) scaling atm, lets see what happens in future.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

@Extreme gamer thanks for your extreme article. So what is the conclusion? 

Does CF/SLI show improvements in all the games against a solo card?

@Jas I think a 100k system needs a better visual experience (better monitor)
i myself have a Dell U2311H an IPS panel @14323 INR. It complements the rest of the system well.

When it comes to US they simply have a better market for high end cards than us.
Demand Supply economics. I dont understand it comletely but enough to say that when a lot of people want a GTX580 the price will come down. Here you (extreme gamer) are the only person who has this gfx


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

@sarath: in most games, yes.

many people here own GTX 580 but no one (almost) has them in SLI

Also, your market idea is wrong because 500$ is the launch price for the 580 in USA.

they have bigger market because it is cheaper and thus more affordable there.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Even if it is cheaper here the US market will still be better. They just have more demand.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to Shayem, I've just found out the cheapest Z68 mobos from Gigabyte in ebay.in. One is sub 10K  and another one is just 10.5K

Here is the link for
1.  *Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 Intel Z68 LGA1155 MB* @ 9.8K

2. *Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3* @ 11.5K

These motherboards are having everything we want desperately from a Z68 mobo, HDMI support, Lucid Virtue support, SLI and Crossfire support etc.

Gigabyte-Z68MA-D2H-B3 is having 2 PCI Express X16 slot @ X8 mode and another X16 slot @ X4....Multi-GPU + PhysX is possible now. 
The link for the mobos are *here*and *here*.

believe me guys, you are gonna get surprised to see the offering of these two motherboards compared to their price.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2011)

@sarath: perhaps.but you should know we do not have that demand because it has always been more expensive here due to successive govts in the first place.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2011)

*@ Extreme gamer*

A single card is hassle free & that's all. An advanced user will definitely opt for  multigpu setup which beats any single gpu setup in the market. If i had 30k, it would be spent for a 6950 2gb cf rather than a single 580 or maybe a 560 sli. Such a setup will completely decimate a single 580 setup with ease and allow you to play at higher resolutions.

580 should be purchased if the user can spend another 30k for a 2nd card ( like you) to enable more performance from the start. No point in living with a single 580 without planning sli in future. A 6870 CF will beat a 580 fair and square and will save you around 10k. In us, you save more than $100.

But 580's usp lies in its 3d performance. It is said that 580 produces more depth in 3d than a 560-ti sli. Amd is out of contention here. So putting 3d in picture, i would say the user planning to spent 30k on a gpu to go for gtx 580 handsdown.

An average user can take benefit of the excellent sli and cf scaling and opt for cheaper multigpu setups to get more performance.

In the end, 580 makes sense but has some priorities which needs to be satisfied to make it a viable option.
*
@ cilus*

Excellent boards buddy & nice find. At 9.8k, the gigabyte d2h board is a steal and is ideal to be used with a i5 2500k or i7 2600k and any other future iterations. Definitely recommended without any doubt. The lucid virtue support is an icing to the cake. But one thing that we can't do on this board is that adding a physx card to a multigpu setup. That's because the third slot will be completely covered by any any dual slot 2nd card. The ist slot is placed pretty far away. So physx or triple gpu setup is not possible on this board. But its not needed actually and this board gets a double thumbs up from my side. I think others will agree too cvonsidering the sheer value for money the board brings. Nice find .


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

vicky is right here, in 3D gaming GTX 580 is recommended over a 560Ti SLI setting. Although you will get more FPS in case of SLI, but not as much as in the normal gaming, the 3D depth is better in GTX580. I've found a nice video link regarding it and will post it.

Vicky, ya, since today's most cards are dual slot design, probably adding a PhysX card is not possible. But don't worry, Power color and Galaxy are preparing their single slot based HD 6850 and GTX 460 1 GB respectively. Here is the link for HD 6850. Also check the tomshardware single slot design GPU round up.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

nginx said:


> Why do you keep pushing for the Dell ST2220L? For 8.2k, the Benq G2222HDL is hands down a superior monitor by far. I have already mentioned it in another thread that I did a side by side comparison of the two monitor at a local shop and the Benq's picture quality and color saturation simply blows away the Dell ST2220L. No comparison at all if you ask me.



no offence but first of all i dont have that much time to see every other thread in forum. if you want to suggest, then mention the thing and that thread here.


----------



## nginx (Jun 7, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> my point was that more people outside can afford what we get lower end stuff for...





Extreme Gamer said:


> Yeah.my point is that the cards are worth it the performance they give.Though the price is inflated.
> It is more affordable outside.Us having same budget then crib that 580 isnt worth it and 570/560 Ti is fine...
> It depends on how you play.
> I know I can utilize the full power at even 1680x1050 so I know its justified for me.
> ...



Even in the US, a $510 price tag for a graphics card is considered extremely high. You are talking as if a $500 graphics card is something any average Joe over in the US can afford. Not true at all. Anything over $350 is considered not worthy of purchase. $250 is considered the sweet spot. 

So in the end $510 or 30k is a moot point. The point is cards like 580 are not worth the price for the performance they give whether in USD or INR. As I said earlier, you are basically paying 10-15k extra just to get 4-8 fps more and the bragging rights. But since you already admitted that you like burning your parent's cash, there is not much point in arguing hehe


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

*@cilus*
excellent find.
but thing is that using a dual gpu will block sata ports in Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 7, 2011)

*@cilus*
UD3H is good for its price.

and cilus post the am3+ mobo you wanted in 40k.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @nginx: I said i dont like to burn cash.I have bought it and will run it for 5 years.
> 
> Isnt that good enough an investment?
> 
> ...



Listen, nobody said that you have wasted money or anything like that. They have just pointed out by spending less amount of money a good sytem can be build up. 
And the other thing is at 1080P setting, really GTX 580 SLI a super kill. I can play every game, even the most demanding Metro 2033 with everything maxed out along with 4X AA and still get above 40 FPS. your 580 SLI will give you say 100 FPS, but you cannot distinguish anything above 60-70 FPS.

But yes, your system is a super system and you can throw any thing over it for coming 5-6 years. In my 1st post regarding the multi-gpu setup, I have clearly stated that it is personal choice but in general we are going for a multi-gpu setup for lower performance cost.

But while posting your points about what you think of us is very crude buddy and I'm requesting you not to use these kind of language or direct blaming. Most of the persons over here may not have the money to go for such expensive solutions but still they are hard core gamers...And you have just insulted them very badly...don't know intentionally or not.

And I can't remember anyone to post against you stating you have wasted money and also whatever is posted, posted with proper reason. They just pointed out better builds are possible. I asked to to share your experience with single and multi-gpu setup as you have multiple setups. So  next time stop this blaming game.

Jas, the motherboard I'm talking about is *Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H*, @ 5.45K in theitwares. It has SATA3, USB 3.0, and offcial AM3+ support.


----------



## tkin (Jun 7, 2011)

When DX12 hits it will outdate the 580 SLI(and my lightning) like an old pentium chip, I feel so sad.


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

@Cilus: Thanks for taking the trouble to state the obvious. Nobody here talks about wasting money and all AFAIR. But yes better VFM options are there and they are quite a few from both nVIDIA and AMD camps.

@tkin: DX12 won't out-date your 580 so quickly as next generation consoles are supposed to support only DX11. So your 580 should last for sometime to come. And you can always SLI it if you feel the need for additional power.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> nginx posted I like to burn cash. I had posted otherwise in my long thread.
> 
> thing is, I like to keep the framerates consistent.if there is a difference in timings between frames I notice the jump/drop almost immediately.
> 
> ...



Extreme Gamer, its time to go back to the study table. Lets start with the basic of the human vision. unless you are watching a very fast moving object, over 60 FPS is going to be blurry to your eye. Remember, the Newton's color wheel, where all the 7 colors are present and if you rotate it very quickly, you will see grayish white as human brain can't process the changes that fast and all the colors mixed up to produce a grayish image.

Now come to the 200 FPS in a LCD or any kind of display. The latest one is the 3D displays are having 120 Hz refresh rate and for 99% of us it is 60 Hz and some case may be 75 Hz. Now when you switch of the Vsync in games then FRAPS sometimes show you more than 60 FPS, say 75 FPS to your so called 200 FPS. The thing is the results displayed by fraps are purely benchmark specific results, it is not what is getting displayed in the Monitor, A monitor can't show you anything over its specified refresh rate, no matter how much FPS is getting processed internally by the hardware. 

Here is some lines from Wikipedia


> A culture of competition has arisen among game enthusiasts with regard to frame rates, with players striving to obtain the highest FPS possible, due to their utility in demonstrating a system's power and efficiency. Indeed, many benchmarks (such as 3DMark) released by the marketing departments of hardware manufacturers and published in hardware reviews focus on the FPS measurement. Even though the typical LCD monitors of today are locked at 60 FPS, making extremely high frame rates impossible to see in realtime, playthroughs of game “timedemos” at hundreds or thousands of FPS for benchmarking purposes are still common.



So unless you are some super human or mutant, it is not possible to see a 200 FPS change and unless you are using an alien technology based LCD, ( I know some sony and LG LCD TVs are having 200 Hz refresh rate, but I don't think your monitor has it)it cannot show 200 FPS video.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2011)

*@ cilus*

Here's the gigabyte z68ma-d2h-b3 *review* that you asked for.

@ *Extreme Gamer *- from one of your deleted posts :



> EDIT: those who think I wasted money, a) dont own these products (i.e. similar config) themselves b) are plain jealous c) disregard many, if not most statements i have posted about them d) dont play in the settings I do
> 
> They may belong to either one, some or all of those options and maybe a few others that i havent thought of.



*While posting avoid personal insults - you have been warned !*

@ *all* - ignore offtopic discussions


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually do notice that 200hz gimmick, but it doesnt feel right to me-feels like something is wrong with the video.Perhaps no mo-blur.
I like to keep my minimum framerates above 45 so there the GTX 580 SLI has its advantage in demanding titles.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 8, 2011)

some monitors claim 600Hz refresh rate....but I think all that is utter nonsense...

anyways, back to topic guys..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2011)

I think we should stop this off topic discussion now. Rajan, evebn if the display has 600 Hz refresh rate, the content  what you are gonna play over hit should be more than 100FPS or more to take advantage of such display. There are no such content available now. Even the most high quality Blue Ray comes with max 60 FPS now a days, and mostly in Interlaced form where two frames (say frame 0 and 1) actually contains even pixels and odd pixels of a single frame respectively and mixed up to produce a single frame to produce the original frame while getting decoded and the output is progressive 30 FPS.

There are certain camera which can take more than 100 FPS videos and a recently casio has one to take 600 FPS video at 2 mega pixel but if they are played normally you can't notice any difference. For seeing 600 frames in a sec, normally the time frame needs to be slowed down and you will get a slow motion video where a 10 sec clips will take 2 minutes to be played and you will see details like a balloon is getting exploded and each of the water drops are coming for it. Do a little Google and you will find this kind of videos a lot. That is how the Discovery or Nat Geo documentaries show slow motion videos like how the legs are moving of a running horse or the path of a bullet.
 For watching anything over 60-75 FPS and displaying all the frames, the video needs to be slow down accordingly...otherwise you won't see a single difference between a 75 FPS and a 600 FPS video in normal running speed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 8, 2011)

please now check upto 100k - 



Spoiler



*...NOTE - THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR YOUR PC BUYING QUERRIES. JUST FOR REFERENCE. START A NEW THREAD FOR ALL YOUR 

QUERRIES WITH PC BUILD QUESTIONNAIRE TEMPLATE FILLED...
*

Contibutions, Suggestions By -


*Name*
*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|20000

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|31600
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6770|7000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|36600

*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41900
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50200
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61600
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC / MSI N560GTX Ti HAWK|15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|69800
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85900
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|101600
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000



how much cpu cooler height does Lian Li Lancool K58W support? some research help please.

OCZ Vertex II 120GB or Corsair Force 120GB in 125-130k?


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

K58/W, K60/W & K62 all have a width of 214mm. My N620 stays put without any fuss. For sake of comparison, the CM 690 II Plus is 214.5mm wide and takes a CPU cooler up to 177mm. So Lancool might support similar height cooler. One plus is that the side panel is devoid of any fans, so no obstruction there.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2011)

Price update : Benq G2220HD costs 7k including all sort of taxes.

Users got a reason to smile for saving 200 bucks.


----------



## saz (Jun 8, 2011)

^Nice, where are the prices from?


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice. High -end system builders can add a couple of these straightway in Eyefinity almost at the cost of a Dell U2311H or most of the 24" monitors. Provided they have the space on their desk or wall.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2011)

@Jassy: Any thing wrong with Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H for Sub 30k Configs.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually the 880G based mobo right now present in the config does have official support for AM3+ CPU. That is the main reason to use it.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ Thanks. 
*As the usage of Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H will definitely reduce the total overall budget by 2k. For sub 30k budget 2k really matters a lot.
So i suggest to rethink.* Or just like AMD Phenom II x4 840 is mentioned as Optional Upgrade, the GA-880GA-UD3H can be mentioned as optional.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Corsair is recalling Force 3 SSDs: 

Corsair Force 3 SSD recall due to stability issues | KitGuru

So that is out of contention.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 8, 2011)

I would just like to comment on the monitor refresh rate discussion up there without wanting to fuel it further; a few points.

Its is already clear that:
60hz ideal for normal fast paced gaming
120hz ideal for 3D gaming

The human eye can perceive one image every 1/10th of a second which which translates to a refresh rate of 10hz for the eye. (for various reasons 10hz is not an ideal frame rate and beyond the scope of discussion here)

However a minimum of 30hz is required for perception of fluid motion. Faster moving objects such as sports need higher frame rate. 

Now why would anyone suggest a 75hz monitor now or higher. Its simple. If you are watching anything that is fast paced like an FPS game with lots of quick movements or a racing game with a higher perception of speed then you need a fast refreshing monitor.

I have never heard of a 600hz monitor CRT? (definitely not LCDs) so I am not going to speak about that. 

Bluray videos are 1080p 24fps; 3D movies are simply twice that at 48fps (which still is 24fps in 3D.
Only recently James Cameron was contemplating using 50fps/60fps for his next movie.
But all this discussion should not be pertaining to movies.

Games are what require a faster frame rate. If you move too fast in game and have a 60hz monitor then even then you might notice the frame lag. But in my opinion that would be capped at 75 or 80hz.
Anything above that should be imperceivable to the human eye.

Sorry for bringing this all up again. Just wanted to add all the info I had which I found during my comparison between an Alienware OptX 21.5" 120Hz 3D capable Gaming monitor and a Dell U2311H eIPS 60hz monitor [both around 15k]


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2011)

@Sarath: Corrections, its Alienware OptX AW2310 23 inch & 3D Capable with 120Hz.

Alienware OptX 2210 is 21.5 inch with 59 & 60Hz capable display.

BTW both looks stuning with a premium price.


----------



## vwad (Jun 8, 2011)

100K WOW Wonder who spends that much on computer


----------



## game-freak (Jun 8, 2011)

i had a suggestion instead of suggesting HAF 912 which costs arount 5600/- to 5900/- u could suggest Lancool First Knight Series PC-K59 which will cost 5200/- u can fit 2x front 140mm, 2x top 140mm, 1x rear 120mm, 2x side 120mm or 1x side 140mm fans, it comes with USB 3.0 does better cooling , can fit 415 mm that is 16 inch graphic card if top HDD cage is removed and 285mm that is 11 inch graphic card with HDD cage intact 
 and another model that can be considered is Lancool First Knight Series PC-K57 which costs 4500/- has the same fan configuration, fits in full length graphic cards , has USB 3.0 u can read its review HERE
hope my request would be considered


----------



## tkin (Jun 8, 2011)

game-freak said:


> i had a suggestion instead of suggesting HAF 912 which costs arount 5600/- to 5900/- u could suggest Lancool First Knight Series PC-K59 which will cost 5200/- u can fit 2x front 140mm, 2x top 140mm, 1x rear 120mm, 2x side 120mm or 1x side 140mm fans, it comes with USB 3.0 does better cooling , can fit 415 mm that is 16 inch graphic card if top HDD cage is removed and 285mm that is 11 inch graphic card with HDD cage intact
> and another model that can be considered is Lancool First Knight Series PC-K57 which costs 4500/- has the same fan configuration, fits in full length graphic cards , has USB 3.0 u can read its review HERE
> hope my request would be considered


Lian li cases are nice and packed with features, but they look like a piece of brick, very ugly(except the high end models). CM cases look nice(eg:690II)


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Lian Li Lancool Dragonlord series are good looking, but the First Knight series are pathetic. I really don't know who have designed them but I want to kill all of them. Otherwise on feature front they are far better than other cases IMO barring except water-cooling support.


----------



## game-freak (Jun 8, 2011)

for me feature is more important than looks and for air cooled system lancool performs better than any other brand


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Regarding cooling are my temps OK? Ambient is 28-30C.

See attachment.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> Lian li cases are nice and packed with features, but they look like a piece of brick, very ugly(except the high end models). CM cases look nice(eg:690II)



The previous version of this looks like a brick. This ones got the curves. We love curves.

Curves= less likely to cause injury from sharp edges (before your thoughts wander)



d3p5kor said:


> @Sarath: Corrections, its Alienware OptX AW2310 23 inch & 3D Capable with 120Hz.
> 
> Alienware OptX 2210 is 21.5 inch with 59 & 60Hz capable display.
> 
> BTW both looks stuning with a premium price.



Thanks for the correction. The 21.5" is 15-16k and the 23" is 25k.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> The previous version of this looks like a brick. This ones got the curves. We love curves.
> 
> Curves= less likely to cause injury from sharp edges (before your thoughts wander)
> 
> ...




There's almost zero sharp edge in a Lancool steel cases (Dragonlord, First Knight), I can vouch for this, don't know about the aluminum based Armorsuit etc.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2011)

Jas, in the Gigabyte mobo GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, long graphics cards actually don't block the two sata III ports although it is little difficult to connect it after plugging the Graphics card. But if the SATA ports are connected before placing the card, there is no such problem. Got the information form one of the user reviews in newegg.com. The guy is using it with a GTX 470. Check it *here[/B.*


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

In my Z68 Vpro, 4 sata post are blocked(2 fully, and 2 partially) by my 580 lightning(damn huge card), anyway I can still plug sata cables from the backside of the case(I can access the right side of mobo from back of the case through a large opening), so it should not be an issue. Sata ports of Z68 Vpro are right angled.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2011)

In that case, we should recommend *Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3* as a default choice for any one going for the sandybridge k processors.


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2011)

vickybat said:


> In that case, we should recommend *Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3* as a default choice for any one going for the sandybridge k processors.


Not many people like micro atx, for those who have even a zebronics bijli cabby can have atx so suggest the asus Z68V or GB Z68 UD3H, same specs(asus has extras like bt module).


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Regarding cooling are my temps OK? Ambient is 28-30C.
> 
> See attachment.



Looks chilly to me bro 

More pics of the cabby coming yet? And a nice review?


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

They are coming...


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 9, 2011)

hey guys ive just gone on a 6hr price hunting tour of pc shops around lamingotn rd and andheri here in mumbai .... phew it was tiring especially as i went straight after pulling off a night shift at office ..... the prices i got are for the following i actually intend on buying these things for now but the gfx card ill add later..... 
1. intel i7 2600k & asus p8p67 pro combo ..(all the shops only gave me a combo price no individual price available bt i did get it at one place)
2. corsair 4gb 1600fsb ram
3. cooler master 430 cabinet both with n without the side panel
4. corsair gs 600 and 700 smps
ill be mentioning the prices i got from each shop that i went to.......


a.) TECH GUIDE - Andheri(East)
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27400rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2600rs
3. CM 690 Cabinet - 5600rs
4. Corsair cx 500 - 3000rs / gx 600 - 4000rs / tx 650 - 5400rs
    Circle 500W - 1700rs / 550W - 2700rs / 660W - 3250rs

b.) COMPUGUIDE - Andheri(East)
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27250rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2675rs / 1333 FSB - 2150rs
3. CM 310 Cabinet - 1850rs
4. DID NOT HAVE PRICES FOR SMPS

c.) A&A COMPUTECH - ANDHERI(West)-SUNIL SHOPPING CENTRE
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27850rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2400rs
3. CM 430 Cabinet - 2350rs
4. Corsair GS600 - 5800rs / Cooler Master Extreme 700W - 4500rs


d.) SHREE SEMICONDUCTORS - Lamington Rd

1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27400rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2550rs
3. CM 310 - 1650rs
4. Cooler Master 700W - 4650rs 


e.) KARAN ENTERPRISES - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27750rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2550rs
3. CM 430 Cabinet - 2750rs
4. Corsair GS500 - 2990rs / GS700 - 4935rs


f.) PRIME ABGB - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 27100rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2350rs
3. CM 430 Cabinet - With Side Panel - 2750rs / W/o Side Panel - 2450
4. Corsair GS600 - 4000

g.) CHALLENGER COMPUTERS - Lamington Rd
1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 26450rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2500rs
3. CM 310 Cabinet - 1600rs
4. CM 600W - 3500rs


h.) MCCANN INFOSYS -Lamington Rd

1. i7 2600k + ASUS p8p67 pro - 25900rs
2. Corsair 4GB 1600 FSB - 2450rs
3. CM CABINETS - Gave me a range between 1600rs - 4750rs
4. Corsair GS600 - 4000rs / GS700 - 4990rs

Freebies thrown in by mccann were - spike guard , mouse pad , card reader , earphone , free assembling


I also inquired abt gfx cards in 2 places as i wanted to purchase them later -
ASUS 560Ti Direct CU - 14650rs (A&A COMPUTECH) / 15000rs(PRIME ABGB)
MSI HD 6870 2GB - 17750rs (A&A COMPUTECH)
SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB - 10500rs (A&A COMPUTECH)

THE FELLOW AT A&A DID GIVE ME A PRICE FOR THE i7 2600K PROCCY - 15900rs

APART FROM THESE THING I ALREADY HAVE -
LG sata DVD writer - 900rs
DELL ST2220L LED MONITOR - 9150rs
1TB SEAGATE sata HDD - 2650rs
STEELSERIES 3H Headphone with volume control and mic switch - 1799rs

i may purchase the above configs from one of these shops either today or tomorrow bt i think MCCANN has the least prices n i also think there is some scope of bargaining there so ill keep my fingers crossed my budget was of 35K just for the above config and was stretchable to 37K ... gfx card will come after my next salary till then ill have to run this config with my old very old zebronics 7100gs 256mb gfx card if it fits on the mobo (which i highly doubt)


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2011)

i just wanted to know how much does ddr2 800 ram cost right now?


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ Corsair DDR2 2GB 800MHz - 2.5k [Single Dimm].

Transcend, Kingston & Dynet will be cheaper afaik.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2011)

so is it a good idea to buy window 7 and upgrade the ram to 8gb max that the mobo supports or shud i wait untill i can buy sandbridge?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 9, 2011)

Corsair DDR2 2GB 800MHz - 2.5k is a waste of money IMO..


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

aby geek said:


> so is it a good idea to buy window 7 and upgrade the ram to 8gb max that the mobo supports or shud i wait untill i can buy sandbridge?



Nope, just waste of money



MegaMind said:


> Corsair DDR2 2GB 800MHz - 2.5k is a waste of money IMO..



Yes its wastage, but can't help if someone tries to updgrade now.


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah 2.5k is still cheaper compared to a complete system overhaul of CPU, mobo & RAM


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Corsair is recalling Force 3 SSDs:
> 
> Corsair Force 3 SSD recall due to stability issues | KitGuru
> 
> So that is out of contention.



thats force 3 (sata 3) ssd. the one i mentioned is sata 2.



game-freak said:


> i had a suggestion instead of suggesting HAF 912 which costs arount 5600/- to 5900/- u could suggest Lancool First Knight Series PC-K59 which will cost 5200/- u can fit 2x front 140mm, 2x top 140mm, 1x rear 120mm, 2x side 120mm or 1x side 140mm fans, it comes with USB 3.0 does better cooling , can fit 415 mm that is 16 inch graphic card if top HDD cage is removed and 285mm that is 11 inch graphic card with HDD cage intact
> and another model that can be considered is Lancool First Knight Series PC-K57 which costs 4500/- has the same fan configuration, fits in full length graphic cards , has USB 3.0 u can read its review HERE
> hope my request would be considered



thanks for info buddy. looking forward to lian li, lancool in these updates.



Cilus said:


> Jas, in the Gigabyte mobo GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, long graphics cards actually don't block the two sata III ports although it is little difficult to connect it after plugging the Graphics card. But if the SATA ports are connected before placing the card, there is no such problem. Got the information form one of the user reviews in newegg.com. The guy is using it with a GTX 470. Check it *here[/B.*


*

buddy i am talking about dual gpu setup. the 2nd card will pose prob i think.

@all
OCZ 2.5 SSD VTX3-25SAT3-120G
OCZ Vertex III Sata III 120GB is 15k at prime.
your views on putting it in 130k?

what about putting this in 130k?
LanCool Website
Lancool First Knight PC-K63 Computer Case | Lian-Li,Lancool,PC-K63,First Knight,Mid-Tower,Computer Case,Review,Steven Iglesias-Hearst,Lian-Li Lancool First Knight PC-K63 Black ATX Mid-Tower Computer Case Review by Steven Iglesias-Hearst
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!LIAN LI Lancool First Knight Series PC-K63 Black Steel Computer Case*


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

Something lesser. 11-12% of the budget doesn't look good. Try to cap it within 10k. And avoid Sata2 based SSDs at any cost.

Looks wise eeeeeeks!!!  Else pretty good. Superb cable management with 5 fans bundled. And more importantly it has 8 HDD bays which can also hold 2.5" drives (yo, SSD). You can also recommend the K62 as an alternative at a lesser price.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2011)

Jas, if you check of the layout of the board then you'll find that actually the 1st card is not gonna block any of the SATA slots. It is 2nd card which is actually gonna block two ports.


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

Is Lancool brand easily available ? because people going to ask for alternatives only if not available.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

vwad said:


> Is Lancool brand easily available ? because people going to ask for alternatives only if not available.


Yes, one shop in kolkata keeps them, not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

thats what i was thinking 10k for ram and almost 14k for win 7 , its beeter to get sandybridge as ill get minimum supprt of 24gb ram.

btw any news on SB-E?

Razer Onza Tournament Edition

could guys tell if this is any good?


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> thats what i was thinking 10k for ram and almost 14k for win 7 , its beeter to get sandybridge as ill get minimum supprt of 24gb ram.
> 
> btw any news on SB-E?
> 
> ...



From the above link : *"* *The Onza Tournament Edition retails at a MRP of Rs 3,499 "* - In this case MS X-Box 360 Wireless controller cost 1k lesser & performs better.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> From the above link : *"* *The Onza Tournament Edition retails at a MRP of Rs 3,499 "* - In this case MS X-Box 360 Wireless controller cost 1k lesser & performs better.


Onza tournament is 2.5k in kolkata, normal is 2k, but I agree, x360 controller does the job just fine, onza has greater warranty though(1yr vs 90 days for x360).


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Onza tournament is 2.5k in kolkata, normal is 2k, but I agree, x360 controller does the job just fine, onza has greater warranty though(1yr vs 90 days for x360).



X-Box 360 controller also has 1 year warranty.

Refer this: * Warranty details*

same over here also. **answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080709173131AAZEqHP*


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> X-Box 360 controller also has 1 year warranty.
> 
> Refer this: * Warranty details*
> 
> same over here also. *XBOX 360 controller warranty? - Yahoo! Answers*


No man, X360 controller for X360(sounds weird right?), has one year warranty, X360 controller for Windows(comes in a red box, clearly says X360 controller for windows on packaging) has 90 days express warranty, give me 5 mins, I'll show you the warranty details.

Update: Found it: Warranty Information | Microsoft Hardware
Scroll to the bottom section(hardware warranty, click on english, open with word/wordpad), x360 controller for windows comes with 90 days express warranty, look at ebay items, they clearly mention 90 days express warranty.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a X=Box wireless controller which was purchased almost 14months back. After refering the bill, i found it was having one year warranty, but no more left for me. & yes its for Windows.

OMG, i'm surprised after checking the warranty period details provided by you.

BTW still the MS X-Box 360 Controller is a good option, due to the build quality.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I have a X=Box wireless controller which was purchased almost 14months back. After refering the bill, i found it was having one year warranty, but no more left for me. & yes its for Windows.


Please take a look at the link I posted above, it clearly says 90 days express warranty.

I believe it used to have 1 yr warranty, until ms separated the product line, the windows version has 90 days warranty.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> Please take a look at the link I posted above, it clearly says 90 days express warranty.
> 
> I believe it used to have 1 yr warranty, until ms separated the product line, the windows version has 90 days warranty.



edited above.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> edited above.


Yes, microsoft is robbing us blind, 90 days warranty? My toaster has more warranty than this, piece of junk, price is cheap I admit, but 90 days? WTF??


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone here using Logitech Rumble Pad 2 wireless. Possible to post some reviews about it.

Cost is almost same as MS-X-Box 360 wireless controller.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 10, 2011)

I heard Logitech Rumble Pad 2 is good to buy


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2011)

What about compatibility? Some GFW titles afaik requires x360 controller, or xlive.dll hack.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah, GFW titles need 360 controller but hacking is always there


----------



## aditya_v (Jun 11, 2011)

The specs maintained are excellent, I was wondering if you guys could should suggest a AMD GFX alternative in the optional section.

I find that amd's low power states are excellent  and due to torrents, my gfx card would be at low power for 80% of time.

It does make me ask, has anyone done a torrent only config? a low power cpu + beefy hdd can serve as an excellent torrent box + home server


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

aditya_v said:


> The specs maintained are excellent, I was wondering if you guys could should suggest a AMD GFX alternative in the optional section.
> 
> I find that amd's low power states are excellent  and due to torrents, my gfx card would be at low power for 80% of time.
> 
> It does make me ask, has anyone done a torrent only config? a low power cpu + beefy hdd can serve as an excellent torrent box + home server


Torrent only? I'd say add a fusion barebone, give 4TB internal hdd, one or two odd and maybe a mini cabinet.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Anyone here using Logitech Rumble Pad 2 wireless. Possible to post some reviews about it.
> 
> Cost is almost same as MS-X-Box 360 wireless controller.



My friend has the wired version of this. He was happy and it is doing well even now. Played Grid, NFS etc

Worked on my PS3 too.

Wireless= lag. Are you sure its imperceptible.


----------



## tkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> My friend has the wired version of this. He was happy and it is doing well even now. Played Grid, NFS etc
> 
> Worked on my PS3 too.
> 
> Wireless= lag. Are you sure its imperceptible.


I just bought the wired version, haven't used it yet. Will post a small review after doing so, but from looks, build quality is excellent.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

You got a 360 controller right? I heard it has more support than any other game pad. Way to go microsoft.

Give us a review after a month of usage. Use pic from now though. No one like dust.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 11, 2011)

guys some things you suggest to cut down cost to 130k ?

*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC * 2 Crossfire|30000
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*SSD*
|OCZ VTX3-25SAT3-120G 120GB| 14900
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|7200
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|137000


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

80 GB SSD instead of 120 GB
and may be CM Storm Scout

and that cyclosa + abyssus bundle


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Another option comes for the cabinet: the CM Storm Enforcer @ 5750. SMC is shipping free on this:-

Cooler Master Enforcer chassis -- Free Shipping


Just like the HAF 912 adv if you have more than 2 HDDs and a GFX card over 270mm length look elsewhere.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2011)

1. Suggest a 80 GB SSD instead of 120GB as Piyush pointed out.
2. Use a Mouse within 2K like CM Storm.
3. Mouse pad is ok but you can reduce it by providing the Dragon Age II Edition of Razer Goliathus @ 900 bucks
4. If Possible try to keep the cabinet price within 7K


----------



## Sarath (Jun 11, 2011)

Dell Ultrasharp U2311H- 23" IPS panel is sold for INR 16000 by Dell officially. 

*ONLINE:* You have to write an email to them for that. Its sold by some third party seller based in Haryana.

*LOCAL*: Same price quoted by Local Dell store. [They charge for shipping even if you buy from their retail store]

I got it locally for INR 14323 (lowest I could manage) from Binary World, Indiranagar, Bangalore



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys some things you suggest to cut down cost to 130k ?
> 
> *Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*
> 
> ...



~Can state the CPU cooler as optional in case he wont OC beyond the safe temperatures
~Sound Card costs the same as the speakers. Are you sure the onboard would be significantly bettered by the dedicated card (yes obviously but) when tested/heard through these speakers?
~A 20GB SLC for SSD caching and a 60GB for the OS& frequently used programs [or just a single 80GB MLC] and a 1TB old platter tech for dumping huge files. How would that be?
[Given todays usage scenarios a 120GB HDD wont really feel like a huge step from say 60 or 80GB]
~A sub 1k mouse pad would do fine. Unless you are going for gaming competitions.

OTHER POINTS:
~Mention both R. Imperator and Logitech G500. Same price w/ 1 & 3year waranty resp.
~G110 from Oct 2009 still a good KB?
~Weren't those OCZ ones recalled for stability problems?
~A mention of 60, 80 to 120 GB SSDs w/ prices would leave the end choice to the buyers preference

Anyone going for this config would not be going for cost cutting. They wont go "Oh I dont have 5k more so I cant buy this". Not asking for an *Insane Rig*, just telling you even if you cut costs, mention them as optionals.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ~Sound Card costs the same as the speakers. Are you sure the onboard would be significantly bettered by the dedicated card (yes obviously but) when tested/heard through these speakers?




Seems pretty valid argument to me.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

Yup i agree. *Jas* , asus xonar dx is overkill for a z506. Today's onboard audio solutions are more than enough for entry level 5.1's like z506. Xonar dx will prove advantageous with some high quality sets from klipsch, harman kardon, or the logitech z5500d and its sucesssor as a bare minimum.

So you can give the xonar dx as optional upgrade. 

Secondly, downgrading to 80gb ssd instead of 120gb will lower the cost further. 

That's more like it. Rest of the components are fine.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

And do we really need the K63 at 7.6k? Cheaper and definitely better looking, if not better performing, cases are available at less than 6k.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> And do we really need the K63 at 7.6k? Cheaper and definitely better looking, if not better performing, cases are available at less than 6k.



I can vouch for NZXT Tempest Evo @6k.

Pretty decent rig. 6 fans and spacious enough for a HD 6970.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's one beast of a case.


----------



## d3p (Jun 12, 2011)

Even nothing bad with HAF Brothers i.e 912 & 922. Except USB 3.0 concept in 912.

Onboard sound doesn't always take advantage of having 5.1. 5.1's prven with decent sound card not with onboard, so IMO Sound card is a must for 130k config & any 5.1 including any elcheapo brand to Onkyo, Denon, Polk & Yamaha.

Contact Mailme.manju or Mega Mind...probably he can justify it the fact more clearly.

Yep as others, i too agree to reduce the SSD to 60 & hence the total cost too marginally.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Only problem is that if you have 3 HDDs and a 580/6970 - you have to look elsewhere.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Even nothing bad with HAF Brothers i.e 912 & 922. Except USB 3.0 concept in 912.
> 
> Onboard sound doesn't always take advantage of having 5.1. 5.1's prven with decent sound card not with onboard, so IMO Sound card is a must for 130k config.
> 
> Yep as others, i too agree to reduce the SSD to 60 & hence the total cost too marginally.


That USB 3.0 passthrough cable is quite nice, too bad it lacks the header but very easy to route.



Skud said:


> Only problem is that if you have 3 HDDs and a 580/6970 - you have to look elsewhere.


Here here, I want to kick myself, just 5k more and I could have bought the HAF X, too late to change now, not worth the effort.

PS: You can use supplied converter to put one hdd on the odd panel, so 3 hdds total with haf 912.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys, stop recommending VX450s. Newer ones aren't of the same quality as the older ones.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 12, 2011)

^but are they bad or not as good?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

Clius said:
			
		

> Guys, stop recommending VX450s.
> Newer ones aren't of the same quality
> as the older ones.


 err.... Than what should we reccomend ? Fsp Saga right?


Btw, a general info:
Fsp Saga isnt avilable in any North East city. Guwahati is the hardware heaven of Ne and the shop keepers have no idea about it.

Even Corsair is very hard to find


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

There's seasonic. Antec has EA lineup but I am not sure how good is the warranty support unless someone wants to explore unchartered waters the old fashioned way. Anyways its been more than a year since I've being saying about VX450's quality drop. Not sure of VX550. 

 I know only about 1 model about FSP saga but can't say about other wattage/series. Anything lower than what one would require something like vx450 (the older versions)- there's Gigabyte Superb 460. There's a seasonic 380w version IINM.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ I am using a vx 450 since one an a half years and i'm totally satisfied.  Thermal levels are completely in check and psu is extremely silent.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> ^^ I am using a vx 450 since one an a half years and i'm totally satisfied.


 I think Mr.Clius meant to say that fresh products of the Mill are b@d. The older products are good quality but newer ones arent of that quality


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ He was saying that its been more than a year since vx 450's had quality drop and not worth recommending. My psu is also more than a year. That is the reason i commented.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks for inputs guys.
working on it.

confused on sound system!

some things that will make a person choose a ASUS P8Z68 V PRO instead of ASUS P8Z68 V for extra 1-1.5k?


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> That USB 3.0 passthrough cable is quite nice, too bad it lacks the header but very easy to route.
> 
> 
> Here here, I want to kick myself, just 5k more and I could have bought the HAF X, too late to change now, not worth the effort.
> ...




Still one short of my band. BTW, I have an external SATA dock also but HDD just becomes hotter there, around 45-47C, whereas inside the case, they remain at 37-38C. BTW, with the ambient at 35-40C are the temps inside the case normal?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

guys which SSDs you suggest?
if i only change ssd to a ocz solid 3 60gb the cost comes down to 130.5k. what say?

and benefit of P8Z68 V PRO over P8Z68 V?


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> Still one short of my band. BTW, I have an external SATA dock also but HDD just becomes hotter there, around 45-47C, whereas inside the case, they remain at 37-38C. BTW, with the ambient at 35-40C are the temps inside the case normal?


Hmm, in my case, while not gaming, the top hdd(WD black) is at 40c, the lower hdd(Seagate) is at 38c, if I could used the middle cage it would be 36c for both drives(tested), ambient is 35c around. So its normal, as long as HDD remains below 50c you should never worry, if it goes over 55c, then it means danger, if it touches 60c it will probably die(max operational temp is 60c with the wd black).

PS: Can your case fit the 580 Lightning? If so I'd say a very good case indeed.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys which SSDs you suggest?
> if i only change ssd to a ocz solid 3 60gb the cost comes down to 130.5k. what say?
> 
> and benefit of P8Z68 V PRO over P8Z68 V?


Corsair is recalling force so that's out, why not kingston V series? Those are quite vfm and does the job just fine(my friend has one).

Vpro has 2 extra SATA 6GBPs ports(marvel), i.e total 8, V has 6 SATA ports only, 2 being SATA 6GBPs ports, so guys who use more hdds will benefit more from Vpro, also VPro has start and reset switch on board, V has just the start, and some other nit picks, nothing significant.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys which SSDs you suggest?
> if i only change ssd to a ocz solid 3 60gb the cost comes down to 130.5k. what say?
> 
> and benefit of P8Z68 V PRO over P8Z68 V?



You still want to give him a sound card that will never be used to its potential. (I am not saying full potential since that is obvious) ?

I can see that you added Dell U2311H up there which is a sweet IPS panel. However please add a disclaimer that it doesnt have a HDMI port (which is omnipresent in every other).
It shouldnt come as a rude shock to anyone.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks for inputs guys.
> working on it.
> 
> confused on sound system!
> ...



Doesnt justify the premium. Personal opinion.
[If I had 130k for a system 1.5 would be loose change for me]


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks for inputs guys.
> working on it.
> 
> confused on sound system!
> ...



That gigabyte z68-d2h-b3 is a steal at 9.5k. I think you can recomend that. Mutigpu solutions are also possible though the 2nd card blocks two sata ports.

But you can first connect the sata cables to the ports and then connect the graphics card. No issues.

About sound system, i think z506 is a great choice alongwith altec lansing mx 6021 expressionist ultra (2.1). They will do the job fine for a gaming system.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

@sarath
did you notice ghosting with fast paced scenes on your monitor?

@tkin
this?
Kingston SSD 96 GB SVP100S2/96G

@batman
that mobo is good. but already other mobos are adjusted.

@all
shall sound card be put  or speakers should be changed to something better?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

I finished playing Crysis 2 and COD Black Ops on my PC. No ghosting whatsoever. Highly recommended. 

Better speakers may again need a better soundcard. You should find a middle ground there, If I had 10k spending 5k on sound card and 5k on speakers would seem wrong. You can list the sound card as optional or something like pair this sound card with this speaker system to get the best audio experience.

I think you should leave SSD as optional. Give him choice between 60, 80 and 100? ,120 GB capacities.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

My take on 130k config on top:
1. Give option for vengeance ram, gskill has no service center in kolkata, afaik gskill has no official presence in India.
2. Drop that pricey ssd, kingston 96GB V+ is more than enough.
3. Give option for NZXT Phantom, looks could kill.
4. Razer has flimsy build quality, give option for G500 or G9x.
5. You can remove the soundcard and add it as option, I have this RTK 889 on my Z68 and its really really good.
6. If user gets Gskill ram, give option for noctua D14 or TRUE.

Everything else is fine.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hmm, in my case, while not gaming, the top hdd(WD black) is at 40c, the lower hdd(Seagate) is at 38c, if I could used the middle cage it would be 36c for both drives(tested), ambient is 35c around. So its normal, as long as HDD remains below 50c you should never worry, if it goes over 55c, then it means danger, if it touches 60c it will probably die(max operational temp is 60c with the wd black).
> 
> PS: Can your case fit the 580 Lightning? If so I'd say a very good case indeed.




In that case my temps look fine. My case can fit GFX card up to 440mm at the topmost PCI-e slot when no ODD at 3rd/4th slot and 290mm at the rest of the slots. Lightning is 305mm. So for single card its OK, but SLI is out of contention I think.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> In that case my temps look fine. My case can fit GFX card up to 440mm at the topmost PCI-e slot when no ODD at 3rd/4th slot and 290mm at the rest of the slots. Lightning is 305mm. So for single card its OK, but SLI is out of contention I think.


Thats the issue, if I rotate my middle hdd cage the gfx card supposed to pass through it, but lightning has this piece of curved metal sticking out at the end that hits the sidewall of the cage, its a weird card, totally whack shape(can't complain about it, played portal 2 today, max temps was 65c , ambient 30c+), so it needs total clearance.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2011)

hey tkin portal 2 is not at all GPU hungry.

run metro 2033 and crysis maxed out for a real test.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> hey tkin portal 2 is not at all GPU hungry.
> 
> run metro 2033 and crysis maxed out for a real test.


Ran crysis 2, 72c 

Metro will get 75c I believe, remember I game at 1680x1050 for now.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

err temps look pretty cool to me for a high-end card.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2011)

well run them with 4xmsaa (for metro, tess and advanced DOF on with advanced physx enabled too|for crysis run 16xQ AA)

In metro and Crysis I get GPU 1 at 80C and GPU 2 at 75-77C at most.two cards heat up more than one card btw(per card- due to more restricted airflow)

i was expecting more from the TFIII cooler in your case.more like 72C for Metro and 68C for crysis.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd suggest replacing CM HAF 912 and 922 with NZXT Tempest Evo. It slightly edges the CM counterparts in terms of looks (fully black interiors) and also comes with dust filter on the side. Sarath could confirm this. NZXT availability will be an issue though.

Phantom = too plasticky for me. HAF 932 and X all the way.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think Mr.Clius meant to say that fresh products of the Mill are b@d. The older products are good quality but newer ones arent of that quality



thetechfreak, why are you using my name for things I never told? That was a suggestion from Sorcerer, not me. Check before posting buddy.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> well run them with 4xmsaa (for metro, tess and advanced DOF on with advanced physx enabled too|for crysis run 16xQ AA)
> 
> In metro and Crysis I get GPU 1 at 80C and GPU 2 at 75-77C at most.two cards heat up more than one card btw(per card- due to more restricted airflow)
> 
> i was expecting more from the TFIII cooler in your case.more like 72C for Metro and 68C for crysis.


Its already oc'ed to 832 core, now remember one thing, your cards push hot air out of cabby, mine has no such system, it puts the entire heat in the cabby, so temps would be a bit higher, with side panel open crysis 2 temp maxed out @ 67c, so it makes a difference.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> I'd suggest replacing CM HAF 912 and 922 with NZXT Tempest Evo. It slightly edges the CM counterparts in terms of looks (fully black interiors) and also comes with dust filter on the side. Sarath could confirm this. NZXT availability will be an issue though.
> 
> Phantom = too plasticky for me. HAF 932 and X all the way.



As I said earlier I can vouch for the NZXT Tempest Evo. It deserves to be alongside the HAF cousins. PRICE: INR 6000

All black interiors. 2 front 120mm fans, 2 140mm top fans, 1 120mm side and rear each. 3intake and 3 outlet fans. Transparent smoked side panel. Blue LED lit front(2) and side fan.
Bottom mounted PSU. Dust filter front and side.
Vertically mounted HDDs. upto 10. 
Can accomodate 300mm cards.

I have posted the pics in this thread before. If needed I will post here again.

It is functionally good. In fact I have seen a tutorial for assembly on youtube using the HAF. This one offers similar features and I could see no difference.
Personally I chose this as it looks cooler than the HAF.

Here is the link to pics of Tempest Evo (after assembly)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> l.
> 4. Razer has flimsy build quality, give option for G500 or G9x.



Razer Imperator Gaming Mouse Review - Conclusion
build quality 10/10

check this now -


*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC * 2 Crossfire|30000
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|130600
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

^^^That looks good. 

What about availability issues with Noctua, Seasonic & Lian Li


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

^this is a reference guide. a person can make a thread for alternates if a particular thing isnt available and he cant order online


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

I was forced to get a GS700 instead of the previously planned Sea. Sii 620W since I didnt know of any good alternatives. Had got everything else. So settled for the shopkeepers word and got the one. 

First hand experience. Just two or three weeks ago.

Anyways got your point. You are pretty hardworking.


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^^^That looks good.
> 
> What about availability issues with Noctua, Seasonic & Lian Li




Online Shopping.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

@sarath
thanks buddy 
GS700 is good vfm psu. no need to worry.


----------



## vwad (Jun 12, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^this is a reference guide. a person can make a thread for alternates if a particular thing isnt available and he cant order online



You should be a disclaimer king.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

final words on these -



Spoiler



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|20000

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|31600
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6770|7000

*Sub 35k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|36600

*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41900
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50200
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61600
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC / MSI N560GTX Ti HAWK|15000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|69800
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|84800
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|101800
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 2GB Twin Frozr II/OC * 2 Crossfire|30000
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|130600
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

PSU, UPS and Cabby are too heavy so shipping charges would pinch badly.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 12, 2011)

^^why UPS? APC is hard to find?

psu charges are just 100-150 mostly. cabby are around 500 i think. that wont pinch a person spending above 70 i think?


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

Cabby is 600-700 at least.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

Other than NZXT and Lian Li, most of the cases are fairly available atleast in main cities. There's 64gig Corsair Force series. Priced for 6.5k. 

 Better speakers will need better soundcards, unless you don't want to use it to its full glory. I have an earphone, headphone (HD 202) and speakers. Not that I am saying my ears are fairly trained (let alone an audiophile) but I am so used to Asus Xonar DX that I hate soundoutput from pretty much any onboard sound.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its already oc'ed to 832 core, now remember one thing, your cards push hot air out of cabby, mine has no such system, it puts the entire heat in the cabby, so temps would be a bit higher, with side panel open crysis 2 temp maxed out @ 67c, so it makes a difference.


untrue. my cards push air into the system from the front, and a small amount from the back outside the case..

I have non-reference cards...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Other than NZXT and Lian Li, most of the cases are fairly available atleast in main cities. There's 64gig Corsair Force series. Priced for 6.5k.
> 
> Better speakers will need better soundcards, unless you don't want to use it to its full glory. I have an earphone, headphone (HD 202) and speakers. Not that I am saying my ears are fairly trained (let alone an audiophile) but I am so used to Asus Xonar DX that I hate soundoutput from pretty much any onboard sound.



Finally we get a users perspective on the sound cards in question. 
What speakers are you using?

What difference do you find between the inbuilt card and the dedicated one?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^why UPS? APC is hard to find?
> 
> psu charges are just 100-150 mostly. cabby are around 500 i think. that wont pinch a person spending above 70 i think?



Ok ignore the UPS. But spending 0.8k for shipping seems a lot. I bought a 87k system recently and even I felt it wasnt worth it. [I checked for Seasonic PSU from techshop.in and dropped it due to high shipping charges]


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

@Sarath

Techshop is highly overpriced. You should have tried ITWares. They charge some 200odd on SMPSes.

Actually I bought my SMPS from Techshop when they were offering free shipping. Lucky me.  Still it costs me 8.8K!!!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

@Skud 

The same PSU was out of stock in ITWares. I could only find it in techshop


----------



## Skud (Jun 12, 2011)

ahh... that's a big problem


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 13, 2011)

Check out Prime then. Tirupathi is the official distributor for Seasonic units BTW.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Finally we get a users perspective on the sound cards in question.
> What difference do you find between the inbuilt card and the dedicated one?



It can be said in one word, CLARITY.

Onboard sound chips use CPU cycles to process sound. This robs your system performance a bit.

People spend much time building up their video systems, studying and reading about the best video components, but then they have an older onboard sound card connected multimedia speakers.

Modern games are productional masterpieces with equal attention paid to audio as well as video. Without this hardware you are only getting half of what the game developers wanted you to experience. 

Sound is an important part of all modern games. 

Indeed most new games contain EAX, surround sound support and directional audio, all used to make your game more enjoyable. 
Unfortunately all are limited by the onboard sound chip.

In my experience, 
Everything became infinitely clearer. I could hear individual instruments better. I had a better understanding of the sound stage.

Modern Warfare 2 was my first game with Asus XONAR DX. In COD MW 2, footsteps became clear as day. They stood out from other sounds. Bullets became clearer and i can even tell the location of the foot steps and from which way bullets were coming.

The best way I can describe it is reading a book as fast as you can vs actually slowing down to stop and enjoy the literature and the words the author carefully put together.

It is definitely worth to purchase a sound card, if you at all care for quality of sound/music/gaming.

I would say it is MORE important to buy a sound card than to buy a high end pair of headphones. 
You will see MORE out of a sound card + mid range headphones than high-end headphones and onboard sound card.

P.S : A decent speakers or headsets are required to get the best audio quality out of a sound card.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^What is your audio set up?

I recently got a PC but I have no speaker. Since I cannot play with the speakers on I wanted to invest in a nice set of headphones.

I might get a sound card if it really is as good as you put it. I am a music freak. 

Just as you said I researched on the best monitors and got an Dell IPS one. Left the audio division empty. Same goes for my TV. No Home theatre set up at all.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^^^What is your audio set up?


VS4121+Xonar DX 



Sarath said:


> I recently got a PC but I have no speaker. Since I cannot play with the speakers on I wanted to invest in a nice set of headphones.
> 
> I might get a sound card if it really is as good as you put it. I am a music freak.
> 
> Just as you said I researched on the best monitors and got an Dell IPS one. Left the audio division empty. Same goes for my TV. No Home theatre set up at all.



Go ahead with sound card+Headphones depending on your budget...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> VS4121+Xonar DX
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead with sound card+Headphones depending on your budget...



The problem is I never start with a budget in mind. I look at the most VFM options and upgrade accordingly. 

Anyways I will stop taking this further now. When I have decided to get a decent set of speakers I might go for the set up you have suggested.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2011)

I once tried ipod's earphones with Xonar DX while playing Black ops... Even a DTS movie theater cant produce that clarity n effect(deep lows n crisp highs)...



Sarath said:


> The problem is I never start with a budget in mind. I look at the most VFM options and upgrade accordingly.



U can get the help of our forum geniuses..


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2011)

I've seen many people are nowadays going into shop and want to get a Sandy Bridge rig around 25k or the cheapest possible SB rig they can afford - but due to lack of knowledge the shopkeepers are either looting them or they just can't get their desired SB rig. Here's my recommendation for cheapest possible SB rig with a mix of good quality components so that the first time PC buyers can really enjoy their rig with HD movie and some decent sound out of the box and not to mention around 40W less power consumption.

Intel core i3 2100 @ 5.5k
Intel DH61WW @ 3.2k
2GB Corsair Value Ram 1.1k
FSP saga II 350W PSU 1.4k
Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu) Cabinet @ 1.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 1.7
LG/Samsung 22X SATA DVD	0.9k
Benq G2220HD 7k
Basic Optical USB Mouse	0.15
TVS Champ Keyboard 0.25
APC 600VA UPS 1.8k
Altec Lansing BXR1221 0.9k

Total 25k

share your thoughts


----------



## Skud (Jun 13, 2011)

Replace the speakers with Logitech Z313 @ 1k. Rest are perfect. Another 2gb RAM can also be added if required.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ The config is good. Just one suggestion, instead of H61 based board, we can suggest Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.8K, just 1.3K more than the H61 board. It will offer the customer better upgradability options and also provide extra feature set like SATA 3 and USB3.0.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2011)

@ *Skud* - I found Altec Lansing BXR1221 sounds more good than Logitech Z313 - just personal experience though keeping them both side by side.

@ *Cilus* -  Intel DH67VR-B3 is really better than Intel H61 mobo and worth the extra cost but how good is MSI H67MA-E35 which is 200 bucks less than that ??

Intel core i3 2100 @ 5.5k
Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.8k
2GB Corsair Value Ram 1.1k
FSP saga II 350W PSU 1.4k
Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu) Cabinet @ 1.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 1.7
LG/Samsung 22X SATA DVD 0.9k
Benq G2220HD 7k
Basic Optical USB Mouse 0.15
TVS Champ Keyboard 0.25
APC 600VA UPS 1.8k
Altec Lansing BXR1221 / Logitech Z313 0.9k

Total 27k


----------



## Cilus (Jun 14, 2011)

The MSI motherboard you've asked for is having 2 ram slots. Otherwise all most same.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

@topgear
nice. i will put it. but which heading you want?

@all
now to put a sound card or not in 130k?


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Regarding sound card my vote goes for optional upgrade. Better make a poll.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

skud cant make a poll till this is removed 

but i think people spending 130k can easily spend another 4k. so even if sound card is in optional upgrade they can decide on it. what say


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Sure. Actually the speakers we generally use I don't know whether they can benefit from a dedicated sound card like Xonar DX etc. I have even seen people spending lacs of rupees for their system with a VS2621 to boot. So optional upgrade seems to me a better option.

And the poll is closed today. So can't another be added?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

not getting the option to add another skud.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Then next month.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @all
> now to put a sound card or not in 130k?



Definitely yes. Since most of them havnt used it, they doubt this 4K is a waste of money. 
For a enthusiast gamer, i would say sound card is a must.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2011)

^^I disagree MegaMind.

I moved from SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer to onboard.

Almost no change in sound quality.

If you are spending on a soundcard you should get one with the best specs (such as SNR, bit-rate etc, and not more software features).

In fact it is better to spend on an external soundcard then an internal one, considering the amount of signal noise there is for internal ones (so many buses the signal goes through before reaching DAC).

For internal ones a decoder should be integrated if you are considering it.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 14, 2011)

hey guys got myself a new pc config's in the signature below ... 
the total price i paid for the processor, mobo, ram, smps n cabby = 36575Rs .... still to come a gfx card to replace my OLD 7100 GS that m still using coz i have windows 7 ultimate 64bit installed on the system and may also play atleast fifa 2011 till i get my new card by next month


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats!!! Post pics in the "Post your latest purchase" thread.


----------



## vwad (Jun 14, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> hey guys got myself a new pc config's in the signature below ...
> the total price i paid for the processor, mobo, ram, smps n cabby = 36575Rs .... still to come a gfx card to replace my OLD 7100 GS that m still using coz i have windows 7 ultimate 64bit installed on the system and may also play atleast fifa 2011 till i get my new card by next month



From where did you buy ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2011)

nice purchases venram


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 14, 2011)

i bought it all from lamington rd here in mumbai .. n d gfx card dat i hav in mind is the asus 560 ti direct cu ... guys gimme a suggestion is this a good card to invest in or are there any better cards in the same price range i think i can go max till 17k bt will have to see wat a get for my nxt month's salary


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

If you can go up to 17k, get a 6950 2gb instead.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

@venram87700, asus 560 ti direct cu is overpriced for its clock speed.



Extreme Gamer said:


> ^^I disagree MegaMind.
> 
> I moved from SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer to onboard.
> 
> Almost no change in sound quality.



Depends on the speakers u use...



Extreme Gamer said:


> If you are spending on a soundcard you should get one with the best specs (such as SNR, bit-rate etc, and not more software features).



Who mentioned we hav to see the software features??



Extreme Gamer said:


> In fact it is better to spend on an external soundcard then an internal one, considering the amount of signal noise there is for internal ones (so many buses the signal goes through before reaching DAC).



 Which ext. soundcard has better SNR??


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 14, 2011)

which model of 6950 is available in 17k
MSI or Sapphire n is it compatible to my config
the reason im askin that is when is asked a few of my friends around all of them suggested i get an nvidia card as i have an intel processor amd may sometime have compatibility issues


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> the reason im askin that is when is asked a few of my friends around all of them suggested i get an nvidia card as i have an intel processor amd may sometime have compatibility issues



No such issues u can get 6950...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @venram87700, asus 560 ti direct cu is overpriced for its clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HD 380 Pro. Almost no change in quality. Thats a good quality set.

As for software I was not saying anybody mentioned it. it was just a pointer.

External cards may not have better SNR but *total* SNR vs an internal card is usually less vs. internal card in the same range.

If you use headphones it is better to get an external amp than a soundcard.

For speakers, I use Logitech X-540, which is 2.5 years old now btw and are pretty good at sub 10k range (got it for 7k when I bought it), albeit discontinued now.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> HD 380 Pro. Almost no change in quality. Thats a good quality set.


I havnt used any high-end headsets with Xonar DX, But was able to hear damn gr8 change wen i connected my ipod earphones(vs onboard)...



Extreme Gamer said:


> As for software I was not saying anybody mentioned it. it was just a pointer.


Thanks for pointin...



Extreme Gamer said:


> External cards may not have better SNR but *total* SNR vs an internal card is usually less vs. internal card in the same range.


I totally disagree with this one.



Extreme Gamer said:


> If you use headphones it is better to get an external amp than a soundcard.


Havnt used any external amp, so cant comment on tat...



Extreme Gamer said:


> For speakers, I use Logitech X-540, which is 2.5 years old now btw and are pretty good at sub 10k range (got it for 7k when I bought it), albeit discontinued now.


My VS4121 turned into a beast wen connected to Xonar DX..


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2011)

erm jasji just came to know digital imagery require a lot of ram so could you add a professional config for digital imagery and art(2d creation phtoshop and painterstuff)

artist feng zhu suggested to have atleast 8gb for working in photoshop.his sizes were large

so could u make a ram buffed rig adhering to this piece of info.

and please include a ram upgradation time table to make it clear how to add ram sticks gradually and go over 8 gb.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @topgear
> nice. i will put it. but which heading you want?
> 
> @all
> now to put a sound card or not in 130k?



Looks like we are back to square one. You have given a person the best of choices upto 130k. Now if he has more to spare a sound card would be a worthy inverstment/upgrade. So putting it in an optional list would be better.

More like: Integrated will do good.
Optional: If you want still better sound quality to go with a good speaker system and get Xonar/ Xi Fi etc

I think adding a small note and putting it as optional will be a good idea. Since 130k is a fixed budget for us but others might not be so transfixed on their budget.

You might not want to confuse the buyer by putting it in the actual list and making it appear as a core ingredient without which his PC would be incomplete.

Since I noticed when you removed the sound card from the list and out a 96GB SSD, I wouldnt want this to affect the SSD by scaling down its capacity.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2011)

> I totally disagree with this one.



Why is that?

An internal card gets more interference than an external USB DAC solution.

An internal card, from my experience, is not a worthwhile upgrade.

You probably wont believe it, but a PCI (not sure of PCIE/USB) soundcard adds to audio latency.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> erm jasji just came to know digital imagery require a lot of ram so could you add a professional config for digital imagery and art(2d creation phtoshop and painterstuff)
> 
> artist feng zhu suggested to have atleast 8gb for working in photoshop.his sizes were large
> 
> ...



didnt get this buddy.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> An internal card gets more interference than an external USB DAC solution.
> An internal card, from my experience, is not a worthwhile upgrade.
> You probably wont believe it, but a PCI (not sure of PCIE/USB) soundcard adds to audio latency.



If u r referring to ext. sound cards like Xonar U3, SQ s very poor, even compared to onboard sound like ALC1200.

There are many great soundcards and many great external units. The answer would depend on what you need for features, output options and your budget.

If you're using a computer and want to use an external DAC, you still need some way to transport the digital signal to the DAC for it to work. This is accomplished by a soundcard's digital output (many integrated motherboard soundcards have these as well, albeit of lower quality). In this case, the soundcard is acting as a transport and relegating all the D/A conversion to the external DAC by providing it the digital signal. 

Some external DACs also run off USB, which eliminates the need for a soundcard to act as a transport. Basically, this would simply require you to connect a USB cable from your computer to the DAC. *This is the simplest option but also, usually, the lowest quality one*.
plain USB DACs are very prone to jitter

The bottomline is a DAC only converts digital signal but without a good sound card, the digital input will be bad and therefore cannot produce a significant increase in SQ... 

I hope this gives a clear picture...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2011)

@jasji

i just want convey to you please include rigs wth 8 gb and over ram for designers who work wth 300dpi resolution and above and work on file dimensions way upto 12000x9000

so all you have to do is tweak ur best configs to accomodate huge amounts of ram.

what i meant is that no one will buy 12gb ram at once so could you add in a mini schedule table suggesting at what intervals more sticks of ram can be added(read gradually/one by one)

which motherboards allow 32gb and above memory room and wch among those are recommended by you.

and how much will a single 4gb module cost.

or if u wanna save the hassle just make along post about ram kits and modules u suggest for such high memory needs.

you can always pm me if ur confused what iam blabbering about.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2011)

@aby 

buddy 85k and above have 8GB ram kits.

this is mentioned - G-Skill[ Ripjaws-X]DDR3 1600 Mhz 8GB(4GB x2)F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM

its a 2x4GB kit. so only two memory slots are occupied leaving future upgrade possible if someone wants.

the mobos mentioned support 32GB of memory -
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 (rev. 1.0)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z68-V PRO

and adding even more ram is upto the person and his usages.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @topgear
> nice. i will put it. but *which heading* you want?
> 
> @all
> now to put a sound card or not in 130k?



cheapest/basic SB rig and if there's any better in your mind feel free to decide


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2011)

for topg's rig name it the pocket assassinator.  (nator for an added zing)

@ jasji oh k thats great news thanks. btw have the number of dimms incresed from 4 or r do mobos for desktop still offer 4 slots?

@all  i wanted ur thoughts on including MFD for a home office setup what say?


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

That SoHo thing would need a separate category altogether IMO.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2011)

u guys know better if we are to follow complete soho norms or what the ongoing trend is then lets make a new category.

whats the minimum budget required though any idea skud?

and we could start listing MFD's then any other peripherals required?


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Not much idea. But our normal thinking of gaming, multimedia oriented PCs won't do. For example, we might have to start from the printer/MFD instead of the other way around. Let someone with some knowhow give inputs on this.


----------



## boddunan (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys please suggest me the good gamepad out of the following three.

1. Razer onza tournament edition
2. Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows 
3. Logitech  Cordless Rumblepad 2/ Wireless game pad F710

All of them have force feedback, Razer one is NOT cordless though.

My first impressions:

Razor - From my experience with their keyboard I believe this could be very comfortable. And looks wise - damn this is so cool

Microsoft - Not good looks wise, however very good build quality

Logitech - They are known for their quality.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> cheapest/basic SB rig and if there's any better in your mind feel free to decide



Better to simply put its as a 25k rig. No need for a special name imo. I think we should let do with all phenom 2 and athlon 2 chips and replace them with i3 2100 chips.

They are faster than a 955be even in multithreaded apps, run much cooler and consume less power. Besides , users can always upgrade to ivybridge based quads , hex and octacores in future.

Lets not suggest amd rigs until llano and bulldozers arrive. They will make amd worthwhile again. What say guys?


----------



## d3p (Jun 15, 2011)

^ 1+ Agree with Vicky on the topic name suggestion.

AFAIK bulldozer is supposed to be launched by Mid of july, till then let existing config details be available.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

The cheapest Sandybridge is i3 2100, priced at 5.6K and at this price you will get a Phenom II 955.
Check the Anandtech and Tomshardware review and you will find out that apart from gaming and AVS and SSE4 specific instruction set supported applications, i3 2100 is just on the par with Athlon II 645, shipping @ 4.5K and now @ 4.8K you will get a Phenom II 840. So at this price point AMD is recommended here as price of AMD motherboards with more feature set is far cheaper that Intel H61 and H67 mobos. The upgrade to Bulldozer is also a viable option for the AMD AM3 users with just BIOS update.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2011)

The following is a comparison benchmark between core i3 2100 and phenom 2 955be. Phenom 2 is getting beaten in all benchmarks except video encoding. But a user can use quicksync here which will blow 955be out of the water in encoding tasks.

Check *THIS*.

Check *THIS* (shows comparison between athlon 635 and i3 2100). Game performance is solid with core i3 2100. Just check crysis warhead benchmark.

So my suggestion is to stick with i3 2100 until desktop parts of llano and bulldozer arrive. If bulldozer delivers more performance than sandybridge, then we can happily recommend in our guide.

But currently we should give the best cpu at a price point and considering intel's formidable upgrade path with the upcoming 22nm ivybridge, recommending the core i3 2100 instead of current athlons and phenoms isn't a bad idea considering it beats them in almost all benchmarks.

 I understand the point of upgrading to bulldozer in the current 8 series chipsets but why recommend a lower performing processor for sake of upgradability when people can also upgrade with intel? And these people won't upgrade instantly when bulldozer arrives. So we should recommend that's performing best in the present scenario keeping upgradability in mind and we will be doing exactly the same by recommending the core i3 2100 in the 20-30k budget.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Vicky, on this review Phenom II 955 is performing on the par or slightly better than 2100 in lot of applications apart from Video Encoding, especially in 3D rendering, SMP test, some of the Microsoft Exel benchmarks, Povray multicore benchmarks, some of the 3D MAx based tests etc.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ Ya but the victories are too marginal and also the 955 is getting beaten by others in most of the benches. Actually buddy this thing got in my mind when my brother called me yesterday after looking at these benches.

He was skeptical about the 955be's performance and the fact that a dual core beating a quad core even in heavily multithreaded apps or maybe performing on par hit him like a bulldozer. So he started complaining over phone that why you are suggesting this and i can safely go with a core i3 now and upgrade later to ivybridge.

If you read the tomshardware review of llano, you will find that they also stated the same thing there i.e a $125 core i3 2100 is performing on par or even beating the $150 phenom 2 955be in almost all benchmarks. Intel's per core performance is so strong that its even challenging a full fledged quad core and beating it even in multithreaded apps or maybe performing on par. 

That's why i decided to put this question here. We should have a thorough look at this aspect. Moreover 955be is a very hot cpu with high thermal levels and power consumptions being a 125watt cpu. So why recommend that when i3 2100 is performing as good and also consuming much lower power and running cooler too?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

Phenom II 955 B3 revisions, which actually sells now, are of 95W TDP, not 125W. I think you make a point but in the Tomshardware and Anandtech reviews of i3 2100, they also stated that for multi threaded applications get the Athlon II 645 or Phenom II 955. Please have a look at it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> cheapest/basic SB rig and if there's any better in your mind feel free to decide



ok 

and what about others on core i3 2100 topic going on? reply fast so that i can put them.

till now this is decided-



Spoiler



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|20000

*Basic Sandybridge Rig (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1400
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|25100

*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|31600
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6770|7000

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|36600

*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800

*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)|5400
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|42200
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50700
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steelseries 3H|1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61600
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70800
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|84800
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|Corsair Force 60GB|7200
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|101800
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000
*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68 V PRO|13500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC * 2 Crossfire|32000
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
| LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Seasonic X 850|9500
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool PC-K63|7600
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Logitech G110|3000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|132600
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar DX|4200
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000



replaced sapphire 6850 with msi 6850 cyclone power edition
replaced msi 6950 TFII and 560ti HAWK with MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ Better put a good psu in the cheapest sandybridge rig. Something like an fsp sagaII 500 as a bare minimum because people can upgrade to a 6850 class gpu and believe me, this rig will then out perform the current 35k rig with an athlon x3 440 and even the x4 based rigs.

You can also change the athlon x3 based rigs with core i3 2100. Its far powerful.


Now talking about the 85k and 100k rigs, i think you can suggest an sli based rig here. Since the 85k rig has 6870*2 cf, the 100k rig can have a 560-ti*2 sli.

You know that *560-ti sli > 6870 cf.* So the 100k rig can have msi gtx 560-ti twin frozr II sli @ 27k. Will be a worthwhile decision imo.

The same can be done in the 60k rig. The 50k rig has a 6870. Why suggest it again in the 60k rig? You can recommend a gtx 560-ti twin frozr II here. This way there will be more spacings between the config. Similarly specced configs at different pricepoints makes little sense. Think about it buddy.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Buddy, I we can suggest a GTX 560 Ti  60K config instead of HD 6870 but for the 100k config, I did not finf any Oced version of TX 560 Ti within 14K. Cheapest one is the Twin Frozer II @ 13.9K which is too close to suggest HD 6950 price and you know HD 6950 is better option in CF than GTX 560.

May be street price is less in some areas but lets other member confirm that price has been reduced for it in different areas. The Direct Cu II non Oced version is available in Lynx-india @ 13.53K without tax and adding 5% tax, it is 14.17K. Obviously the Oced version will be more costly, near to 15K I guess.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ lynx india prices are higher. locally the direct cu II non top is 12.5k and the 900mhz GTX 560 direct cu II is 13.5k here in rashi. 

So i think we can easily recommend that. Besides there is a 6950 2gb cf setup for 130k rig. No need of suggesting that in the 100k rig again.

Besides we are recomending a fullhd monitor with these and in performance pov, there will be no significant difference at these resolutions.

Also the 560 sli config can handle physx easily. No harm in putting that in 100k rig. The newest driver i.e 275.33 has better scaling and anti-aliasing performance. In fact it gives improvements in the following titles:

*  Up to 6% in Crysis 2
    Up to 5% in Civilization V with SLI
    Up to 8% in Portal 2
    Up to 14% in Batman: Arkham Asylum with PhysX High
    Up to 15% in Bulletstorm with Antialiasing enabled*

So its surely gonna perform better than hardocp review as they had tested with older drivers and actually it didn't perform relatively well with aa on in the highest setting. Now its fixed and so expect some serious scaling and aa performance. So expect good aa performance with all titles which was previously not present.


I will check msi twin frozr II prices here locally and also from lamington road as my brother's gonna visit that place in the coming days. I will post the prices as soon as i find them. Online prices are a bit higher than retail and especially lynx india.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry buddy but due to shortage of free time these days i cant debate.  

i am putting up those configs. 

i will mention single gpu options along with crossfire in 85k and 100k and 130k in separate table below.
85k - 6970 Lightning
100k - 6970 Lightning
130k - 580 Lightning

and those who want changes can discuss with others and tell me.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ What you are doing is giving too many similar options. The multigpu setups were fine but needed some spacings to distinguish between them. The 50k and 60k are almost similar in performance.

So are the 85k and 100k configs. I was simply recommending to put the 560-ti in place of 6870 in the 60k rig and put a 560-ti sli in place of 6870cf in the 100k rig so that the 85k and 100k will be completely distinguishable.

You have a 6950 2gb cf for 130k rig and that is absolutely fine. Just the 60k and 100k configs needs the above changes according to my opinion buddy.

Just repeating this part in case you didn't notice in my above post:



> Better put a good psu in the cheapest sandybridge rig. Something like an fsp sagaII 500 as a bare minimum because people can upgrade to a 6850 class gpu and believe me, this rig will then out perform the current 35k rig with an athlon x3 440 and even the x4 based rigs.
> You can also change the athlon x3 based rigs with core i3 2100. Its far powerful



Just see if you can do something about the points i mentioned buddy.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 16, 2011)

Rather than trying to make different sorts of config draft in every budget possible, put a draft of 3 Balanced configs belonging to 3 different price range: 25k, 50k, 65k. For each budget, suggest a minor upgrade- that's it. Anyone who need anything specific as usual will create their own thread. 

Overclockers know what they need (or else they're not much of an overclocker). Except first timers, most of the rendering guys know what they want. 

Gamers who need the systems for everyday use will need such list and the population need a balanced config is significant. Suggest both intel/AMD alternate. There ya go! You get about 3 system configs each having an alternate and a recommendation. 

Just keep the PC Build draft guide concise.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ All the configs are balanced mate. I was just asking *jas* to make some minor modifications so they don't look similar. Looking similar doesn't mean they are not balanced. 

Currently you see more intel configs than amd simply because the balance has shifted towards inteln after sandybridge's launch. Expect a balance shift towards amd once bulldozer and desktop llano parts are launched.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey guys any suggestions as to which model of 6950 2gb is the cheapest coz im gonna buy a gfx card nxt month coz i think it will suit my config in the long run also will help me in using gfx heavy apps n games right n cud u guys also suggest the best fans for my 430 cabinet coz it came with only 2 fans i mean is it better to get a 120 mm fan or a 140mm fan suggestions for both with and without led are welcome lemme know the prices as well


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

First quote your budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ What you are doing is giving too many similar options. The multigpu setups were fine but needed some spacings to distinguish between them. The 50k and 60k are almost similar in performance.
> 
> So are the 85k and 100k configs. I was simply recommending to put the 560-ti in place of 6870 in the 60k rig and put a 560-ti sli in place of 6870cf in the 100k rig so that the 85k and 100k will be completely distinguishable.
> 
> ...




look, 560ti is no longer 13.5k for TFII. its 14k min. and HAWK is at smc for 14.5k

*and i want to make the config i mentioned futureproof for sli or cfx.*

so min i will require is -



Spoiler





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560GTX Ti HAWK|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|64000



please now tell me some ideas to reduce price to 60k. 

coming to 560 sli and 6870 cfx, they are almost equal. 

Introduction - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II OC SLI Review | [H]ard|OCP

coming to driver update hardocp tested with only civ5 from your mentioned!
and amd also updates drivers. 

also 100k is completely balanced imo.



Spoiler





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX750 V2|6300
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|101800



560 sli will increase cost by almost 6k!

now 85k and 100k are different in respects for processor and SSD and cpu cooler.

coming to i3 and all.
phenom will remain.

AnandTech - Bench - CPU
going by this in most of multithreaded tests phenom is ahead. 
and game difference is varying. almost equal in some games.
additionally you can oc the black edition 955 easily.


----------



## d3p (Jun 17, 2011)

Add a Corsair TX850 v2 - 6.8k from media home.in in 100k sub config.

Link : *Corsair TX850 - V2*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

^buddy 60k includes a TX650 V2


----------



## d3p (Jun 17, 2011)

oh sorry dude, i want to include 850v2 in 100k sub


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> oh sorry dude, i want to include 850v2 in 100k sub



why sorry buddy?
ok will put a TX850 V2 in 100k.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 17, 2011)

my budget is around 15 to 17k for the gfx card so thats the reason im lookin at both the 560ti n 6950 so gimme ur opinions n ill see wat i can whip up from the shops around lamington rd for the prices


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> my budget is around 15 to 17k for the gfx card so thats the reason im lookin at both the 560ti n 6950 so gimme ur opinions n ill see wat i can whip up from the shops around lamington rd for the prices




Then get this, eyes closed:-

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC--Free Shipping


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Hey buddy saw your post. Actually i want to mention that asus direct cu II N560 TOP version is available @ 13.5k in orissa. So it should be available everywhere at this price. The non top model is 12.5k. I guess a pune member confirmed the price here.

The top model is clocked at 900mhz and the non top is 830mhz (default).

So i think they will be a worthy addition. It would be even nice if you can locally confirm the price through rashi from your city.

Talking about performance, 560's or rather the entire 5 series cards antialiasing performance has increased in the recent 275.33 drivers. So is the scaling.

Amd's never lagged in aa performance and their scaling were almost 2x. I don't think further driver optimizations will allow them to scale more than 2x.

Check this *review* from hardocp.

Particularly look at the 560 and 6870. Check the improved aa performance of nvidia cards. Despite this game being amd biased and having aa tweaks in the amd control panel, nvidia cards performed nicely with aa on despite having a slight disadvantage. *And remember, this is a stock gtx 560-ti*.
The 275.33 drivers have greatly improved aa performance.

I think scaling has improved than the previous review. There are almost no difference between amd 11.4 and 11.5 drivers but a great deal of difference between nvidia's 266.66 and newer 275.33 drivers. Guru3d mentioned the same thing in their gtx 560 non-ti sli review.


Now coming to the rigs, i never said to change the phenom 2 955be but the athlon 2 x3 . Its no match to the i3 and i think will never be able to catch up in future.

Now in the 60k rig, suggesting the *asus direct cu II @ 13.5K* and giving the razer cyclosa bundle and goliathus as optional will reduce the prices near 60k.

In the 100k rig, giving the asus 560-ti sli instead of hawk will reduce the price to 2k.Recommend a cheaper ssd like a 60gb one will further reduce the prices. 

That's more like it. Tell me your inputs and comments buddy.


----------



## harikt (Jun 17, 2011)

When you put up the prices, are they the lowest prices you have found, or an approximate fair price? 
Cuz if they are the lowest prices, it would be a great help if you put up 
the names of the online stores where the particular components are available for that price. 

And also indicate if the mentioned price is not from any online store but from a brick-and-mortar shop, 
maybe only the name of the city can be mentioned in that case. 

It helps for example if I know something is some price at lynx india, 
and I'm not anywhere near chandigarh, that price is not really my best price,
the shipping pegs it close to something I can get nearer to home, and with much less hassle in case it needs to be RMA'ed.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 17, 2011)

See, even if there's a price difference its not going to be anything more than 500 bucks unless a distributor decides to hike up the price, which eventually gets reflected. Prices are mentioned to give you an idea but at the end the day the only person who can give you an accurate pricing is your dealer. 

Rs. 500 (depending on the product) +/- price difference is not a big deal.


----------



## harikt (Jun 17, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Prices are mentioned to give you an idea.


Yeah, that's what I thought too, thanks.. 



The Sorcerer said:


> Rs. 500 (depending on the product) +/- price difference is not a big deal.


Not an absolute truth  when you have close to 10 major components to buy..


----------



## Sarath (Jun 17, 2011)

When we mix 10+ components the difference is a few thousands. In my case it was around 5k when I built mine. 

Quoting lowest prices is actually good so that we know the price point around which we can bargain.

But in a real world scenario those prices dont match up many a time. However this can be used for reference, which is better than going blindly for shopping.


----------



## gvamsikris (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Firstly Thanks a lot for such a useful thread. 
My question would be why aren't we considering Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z mb. I am really interested in this mb. But couldn't find any reviews though. Is this mb on sale, if not when can we expect it


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Excellent layout. I think its a very new board so availability might be a concern. Should be around 11k i guess.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2011)

where is it available batman? looks nice and gamer 



vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar*
> 
> Hey buddy saw your post. Actually i want to mention that asus direct cu II N560 TOP version is available @ 13.5k in orissa. So it should be available everywhere at this price. The non top model is 12.5k. I guess a pune member confirmed the price here.
> 
> ...



buddy will go through review now.

but removing cyclosa will disturb symmetry (50k also includes this) and nice mouse is always good for gaming. 

ok i will put a 60gb ssd. and a 560ti sli.


----------



## gvamsikris (Jun 17, 2011)

According to ASUS it costs 

*MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z Rs. 11950/-*  
*cheaper than P8Z68-V PRO Rs. 13550/-* (source ASUS P8Z68 Series). If someone finds a review or in a shop please please verify the price. I live in bangalore and Golcha doesnot have this  mb.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Looks worthwhile to me at that price. Easily recommended if available widely. The layout in particular is excellent. No interference of discrete cards with any sata ports.k it out at s.p road buddy. You might find it.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Looks worthwhile to me at that price. Easily recommended if available widely. The layout in particular is excellent. No interference of discrete cards with any sata ports.k it out at s.p road buddy. You might find it.



how s MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z compared to P8Z68-V??
OC features?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Its cheaper, has a clean layout(so is the v) , one extra e-sata port,superior soundchip (SupremeFX X-Fi 2 ).

Tweaking is almost the same but higher in the v for its 12 phase cpu design. It depends on a buyer what he wants, whether atx or matx.


----------



## harikt (Jun 17, 2011)

gvamsikris said:


> According to ASUS it costs
> 
> *MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z Rs. 11950/-*
> *cheaper than P8Z68-V PRO Rs. 13550/-* (source ASUS P8Z68 Series). If someone finds a review or in a shop please please verify the price. I live in bangalore and Golcha doesnot have this  mb.



ebay global prices are usually just a bit more expensive than local rates, but maximus 4 is quoted at nearly *22k -28k.* maximus *3* (lga 1156) is quoted at 11.5k approx.

MAXIMUS 4 SPECS


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> It depends on a buyer what he wants, whether atx or *matx*.



Its uATX ...


----------



## gvamsikris (Jun 18, 2011)

*GENE Z Release date is on June 24*. When can we expect in India ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

gvamsikris said:


> *GENE Z Release date is on June 24*. When can we expect in India ?


Fact that Z68 Vpro will come in july, I'd say like at least end of july and if unlucky, august.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> Fact that Z68 Vpro will come in july, I'd say like at least end of july and if unlucky, august.



Just got news that the Z68 is arriving on Monday..


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Just got news that the Z68 is arriving on Monday..


"Na achale bishhash nei", so I'll believe it when I see it, I do not trust md, they said N620 was confirmed coming on monday, 2 pieces, guess how many came?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2011)

Jas, I think now we can provide a gaming mouse for all, even at 35K, 40K configs. Check the *GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons* Mouse, available @ Rs 675 in itwares. It is a 1600 DPI mouse.

Check some forum discussions about it in *here* and *here*.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

wow cilus
thats a really vfm mouse....really
now lets just see if its available easily


----------



## dangerross (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,
I'm new in this forum i need a Pc for my multimedia work plz.
suggest me a good config.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

dangerross said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm new in this forum i need a Pc for my multimedia work plz.
> suggest me a good config.


 Hello and welcome to ThinkDigit Forum

Please provide more info on you're requeirements. Create a new thread in the PC buying section.
Also, dont forget to fill this up-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

Cheers!


----------



## dangerross (Jun 19, 2011)

hi

thanks for u r reply I'll soon inform u my requirements.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Jas, I think now we can provide a gaming mouse for all, even at 35K, 40K configs. Check the *GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons* Mouse, available @ Rs 675 in itwares. It is a 1600 DPI mouse.
> 
> Check some forum discussions about it in *here* and *here*.



Superb find and those reviews looks and at that dirt cheap price this mouse is a real winner and must be recommended in all possible budget configs.

BTW, some price updates :

Sapphire HD6870 is Rs. 11k

Asus P8Z68-V PRO @ 14k
Asus P8Z68-V @ 13k
Asus P8Z68 DELUXE @ 17.2k
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 @ 10.5k
Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 @ 12.6k


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> Asus P8Z68-V PRO @ 14k
> Asus P8Z68-V @ 13k



The prices of these 2 are... 
Asus P8Z68-V PRO @ 12750+4% VAT - 13260
Asus P8Z68-V @ 11500+4% VAT - 11960



Cilus said:


> Jas, I think now we can provide a gaming mouse for all, even at 35K, 40K configs. Check the *GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons* Mouse, available @ Rs 675 in itwares. It is a 1600 DPI mouse.



Does this need a mouse pad??


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The prices of these 2 are...
> Asus P8Z68-V PRO @ 12750+4% VAT - 13260
> Asus P8Z68-V @ 11500+4% VAT - 11960



thanks.

BTW, can you tell me where these two are available for such low price


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

^^In chennai locally..

@topgear, does  GIGABYTE GM-M6800 require a mouse pad?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

@batman

what will you say about this now?
AMD Catalyst 11.6 Windows 7 Driver Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition

thats why i said driver updates are common. both companies will give boost to their cards.

so what say now? 6870 cfx and 6870 single fine imo. 
allows to put better components.

#cilus
thanks for that mouse find. will put it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone Have Review about this ssd & current price 

Silicon Power E20 SSD 120 GB (Price In Chip Magazine: 9700)

We Can Consider This For Your 100K & 130K Rig & it is the cheapest 120 gb ssd
read / write speeds above 200 mbs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

^i found a review -
Silicon Power E20 128GB SSD Review < Solid State Drives Storage Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jun 20, 2011)

price drop at smc.
2600k@15900
2600@9000


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

bharat_14101991 said:


> price drop at smc.
> 2600k@15900
> 2600@9000



Its i5 2300 - 9K


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^i found a review -
> Silicon Power E20 128GB SSD Review < Solid State Drives Storage Review, Price, Features, Specs, User Opinions < PC World India Reviews< PCWorld.in



Is It Available In Mumbai?

What is the current price? in chip mag it is 9700 for 120 gb


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^In chennai locally..
> 
> @topgear, does  GIGABYTE GM-M6800 require a mouse pad?



Megamind, none of the Optical and laser mouse necessarily requires a Mouse pad, you can use them without mouse pad. But the thing is for smooth and controlled movement in games, a mouse pad is highly recommended.

Regarding Gigabyte mouses, they are far cheaper. I came to about them when my roommate had built his super rig 3 years back. He had a Gigabyte 5 btn Laser mouse with 1600 DPI and weigh control with 5 different weights. It was available at just 1700 bucks.

By the way, I found some good and cheap mouse pad also:

RANTOPAD H1 Centaur Gaming Mouse Pad Small @ 0.3K( 280X220X3 mm)

Rantopad H1 Maya Gaming Mouse Pad @ 0.3K (280X220X3mm)

The above two are small sized and their medium sized (360 x 280 x 3 mm) are available @ 0.4K. Here is the Rantopad H1 Volcano pics

*www.theitwares.com/images/aresor.jpg   *www.theitwares.com/images/volcanoo.jpg


These mouse pads are bigger than the small sized Razer goliathus mouse and also cheaper. FOr detail, check the itwares.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Megamind, none of the Optical and laser mouse necessarily requires a Mouse pad, you can use them without mouse pad. But the thing is for smooth and controlled movement in games, a mouse pad is highly recommended.



Oh, thanks for the info cilus... And gr8 findings of mouse pads

This Guy, *XFX Core Edition 650W* has got good reviews,
1. Jonnyguru.com
2. hardwareheaven.com
3. overclockersclub.com
4. hardocp.com

Can we keep him


----------



## Skud (Jun 20, 2011)

What's the price?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> What's the price?



5230/- from Itdepot... check the link in above post..


----------



## Skud (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, overlooked...


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 20, 2011)

MY budget is Rs.100000 approx What Can I get better than above?


----------



## d3p (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Optional upgrades for 130k - *
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...



Where Asus Xonar DX is available at 4.2k ??? its available at 5.4k at itdepot & 4.6k at Lynx-India..

Locally it cost more than 5k.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Where Asus Xonar DX is available at 4.2k ??? its available at 5.4k at itdepot & 4.6k at Lynx-India..
> 
> Locally it cost more than 5k.



I got it for 4.5K from deltapage... try nego wit them...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

its 4.8k at SMC after good bargainig


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Megamind, none of the Optical and laser mouse necessarily requires a Mouse pad, you can use them without mouse pad. But the thing is for smooth and controlled movement in games, a mouse pad is highly recommended.
> 
> Regarding Gigabyte mouses, they are far cheaper. I came to about them when my roommate had built his super rig 3 years back. He had a Gigabyte 5 btn Laser mouse with 1600 DPI and weigh control with 5 different weights. It was available at just 1700 bucks.
> 
> ...



thanks for that cilus. 




MegaMind said:


> Oh, thanks for the info cilus... And gr8 findings of mouse pads
> 
> This Guy, *XFX Core Edition 650W* has got good reviews,
> 1. Jonnyguru.com
> ...



will go through it.



d3p5kor said:


> Where Asus Xonar DX is available at 4.2k ??? its available at 5.4k at itdepot & 4.6k at Lynx-India..
> 
> Locally it cost more than 5k.



oh, ok i will update price.



Piyush said:


> its 4.8k at SMC after good bargainig



some mouse pad to pair with R DA within 800-900 bucks?

which of these?
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
what are main differences?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> some mouse pad to pair with R DA within 800-900 bucks?


what happened to those goliathus mouse pads under 800?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2011)

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
and these?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
> and these?



hmmmmm.....ranthopad
new arivals i guess
can't comment much
though look tidy


----------



## tkin (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure about Ranthopad, never used it, some chinese company, no reviews to compare, but one thing, my Goliathus speed edition(DAII edition) is damn smooth, very very comfy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

rahulvyas said:


> MY budget is Rs.100000 approx What Can I get better than above?



create a new thread by filling this up 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> what happened to those goliathus mouse pads under 800?





tkin said:


> Not sure about Ranthopad, never used it, some chinese company, no reviews to compare, but one thing, my Goliathus speed edition(DAII edition) is damn smooth, very very comfy.



can you tell me differences between those goliathus range?
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!

hows this?
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!

guys choose -




*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH61WW-B3|3200
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35500

*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
or 




*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35600

*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
AND -


*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 955BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41200
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
OR


*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH61WW-B3|3200
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41700
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

@jassy
35k-->AMD one
40k-->Intel one

@jassy
and about those mats
look bro
we can't really advise a buyer to go for "this" mat
mats should be bought after some personal research from the buyer himself
because mats are basically bought to fulfill personal playing styles

for eg: 
I play fps games with low speed and high precision -->control mat
and many of my friends play same fps games with high speed and lower precision -->speed mat

what we can do is , that give the option for both the mats in the same rig i.e. control and speed
and the price variation you are seeing in those links are due to the mat size itself


----------



## d3p (Jun 21, 2011)

@Jassy: for Sub 35k - AMD's config is better, but adding UD3H & removing the speakers will definitely add some futureproof in it. [User can opt for Bull dozer later with UD3H.]

Why are we suggesting Desktop Speakers with these configs ?

Do intex UPS are better than APC, numeric & even iball ??

Why not suggesting APC550 or 600VA for budgeted setup's like 25k till 35k  ???


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2011)

d3p5kor, actually I suggested Jas to go for the Intex UPS for the lower and middle range configs. Here, a couple of friends of mine, some of them are also digit forum members, are using Intex UPS with their pretty powerful rigs without any issues. The 1 KVA provides backup time of 35/40 mins with a Core i5 2400, 8 GB ram, and with a HD 6850 system. They also comes with 2 yrs of warranty.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 21, 2011)

Cilus said:


> The 1 KVA provides backup time of 35/40 mins with a Core i5 2400, 8 GB ram, and with a HD 6850 system. They also comes with 2 yrs of warranty.



2 yrs! Then we can consider it..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

Asus Maximus IV GENE - Z @ 12,800
Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z--Free Shipping

Asus Crosshair Formula V Also Available


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 21, 2011)

guys which of these two cards is the better one 
1. Sapphire Radeon HD6950 2GB ATI PCI E Graphic Card
or
2. Msi Radeon HD6950 2048MB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (R6950-2PM2D2GD5)

the price for the sapphire card is 18140Rs while the price for the MSI card is 16420Rs
got these prices from the IT Depot
Theitdepot - Sapphire Radeon HD6950 2GB ATI PCI E Graphic Cards

Theitdepot - Msi Radeon HD6950 2048MB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (R6950-2PM2D2GD5)

of these which one shud i be goin for and are there any cards out there that are better than these two my actual budget is somewhere around 17k bt i can stretch it to 18k not more than that n im buying it only from mumbai


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> guys which of these two cards is the better one
> 1. Sapphire Radeon HD6950 2GB ATI PCI E Graphic Card
> or
> 2. Msi Radeon HD6950 2048MB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Card (R6950-2PM2D2GD5)
> ...



MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15,990 is the best card in your budget
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review


----------



## d3p (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing beat SMC for their prices & itdepot is sometime on the higher side.

Get this.
*MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC Graphics Card--Free shipping *

or this is also a better piece. 

*MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC*


*Note:* As mentioned, this Thread is only meant for Catering configs at different budget to all, but not for personal queries. So its a good idea to create a separate thread & discuss the same under specific sections.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @jassy
> 35k-->AMD one
> 40k-->Intel one
> 
> ...



thanks baba for that. much needed info.



d3p5kor said:


> @Jassy: for Sub 35k - AMD's config is better, but adding UD3H & removing the speakers will definitely add some futureproof in it. [User can opt for Bull dozer later with UD3H.]
> 
> Why are we suggesting Desktop Speakers with these configs ?



i think that board will also support with BIOS update.

didnt get your point on speakers?

so 
35k - amd one and
40k - intel one

NOW -


*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30200
OR 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH61WW-B3|3200
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30700
AnandTech - Bench - CPU

*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 2GB/MSI GTX560Ti HAWK|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|51200
comments on this??
previous was this -


Spoiler



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|50400


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2011)

The core i3 configuration is better Jassy, keep it. Athlon II Tri core is actually badly beaten by the i3.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2011)

and what about 50k cilus?

@all
and comment on this too -

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
B]RAM[/B]|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 2GB|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61800
previous -



Spoiler





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61600


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

10/10 for 60k rig


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

APC 800VA @ 2.8 - where it's selling at such low price ?? only APC 650VA ups is around ~2.8k. - other than this the config looks good.


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

topgear said:


> APC 800VA @ 2.8 - where it's selling at such low price ?? only APC 650VA ups is around ~2.8k. - other than this the config looks good.


APC has 2 series of UPS.

1. Monitoring: Costly, supports battery status reporting to pc.
2. Non Monitoring: The opposite, cheap.

The 650va that you referred to is the monitoring one, whereas 800va is the normal one and hence costs less.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2011)

and what about the 50k one guys in post - #813


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Well for 50 k config, I still suggest a APC UPS-

APC 800VA	@Rs.2800

Also, is the mouse pad important to include?


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 22, 2011)

@ Geek-With-Lens
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15,990
i believe this price is from smc international ... will i get these prices here in mumbai i doubt coz the prices here at lamington rd are some times always higher than the ones quoted here have you checked the prices for any gfx cards at lamington rd b4 buddy ?? coz i checked with prime once bt the prices they quoted were quite high according to our fellow digitians (asus 560ti direct cu 1gb was quoted at 15000Rs)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> @ Geek-With-Lens
> MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15,990
> i believe this price is from smc international ... will i get these prices here in mumbai i doubt coz the prices here at lamington rd are some times always higher than the ones quoted here have you checked the prices for any gfx cards at lamington rd b4 buddy ?? coz i checked with prime once bt the prices they quoted were quite high according to our fellow digitians (asus 560ti direct cu 1gb was quoted at 15000Rs)



you should ask them or buy online


----------



## vickybat (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @batman
> 
> what will you say about this now?
> AMD Catalyst 11.6 Windows 7 Driver Analysis :: TweakTown USA Edition
> ...



Yup buddy my bad. Amd cards ( all of the 6 series) provide better value & performance/watt than all nvidia cards this generation ( 5 series).

At a lower price point, you get similar performance and lower power power consumption. So 6 series all the way and you can stop recommending the 5 series cards now. Their performance is not worth their price.

This is totally an unbiased comment and we also see sites like tomshardware and hardocp saying the same things. I made this comment after analysing the dirt 3 review in hardocp. 

So you can suggest the 6 series cards in all of the rigs in this guide.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yup buddy my bad. Amd cards ( all of the 6 series) provide better value & performance/watt than all nvidia cards this generation ( 5 series).
> 
> At a lower price point, you get similar performance and lower power power consumption. So 6 series all the way and you can stop recommending the 5 series cards now. Their performance is not worth their price.
> 
> ...



err..ok as you say.

also buddy check out these new configs of 30k, 35k, 40k -


Spoiler



*Sub 30k (Casual gaming,multi media)*




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH61WW-B3|3200
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6750|6000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ|200
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|30700
*Optional upgrades for 30k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI/Sapphire HD6770|7000

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Zotac GTX460 768MB|8400
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|35400

*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800

*Sub 40k (Mid range gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH61WW-B3|3200
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition|9800
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|700
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|41500
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|11200



and 60k -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-june-2011-a-28.html#post1431804



thetechfreak said:


> Well for 50 k config, I still suggest a APC UPS-
> 
> APC 800VA	@Rs.2800
> 
> Also, is the mouse pad important to include?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...417-gaming-rig-me-too-please.html#post1431877

ok added mx-518 -


*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 2GB|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NAZT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX-518|1300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|51100
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
hope ok now. *please reply guys*


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

@jassy-Can u give me link of APC 800VA@2.8k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2011)

tenida, piyush told me that price.

and tkin posted something -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-june-2011-a-28.html#post1432103

*@all*
what if in 85k i add a 6850 cfx (equal to 580) for 19.6k (msi power edition) and a Hyper N620 instead of 6870 cfx? 
i think this will last for 1.5years giving great performance and person can upgrade to Kepler or HD7000 after that. what say?

AnandTech - Bench - GPU11

config will look like -


Spoiler



*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition * 2 Crossfire|19600
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85500



even TX650 V2 would have been sufficient but i thought TX850 V2 will be good for futureproofing. your opinions?

*@topgear*
will the poll above get removed?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

@jassy
what is the difference in performance between 2*6850 and 6970 ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 22, 2011)

baba here you go - AnandTech - Bench - GPU11


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tenida, piyush told me that price.
> 
> and tkin posted something -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-june-2011-a-28.html#post1432103
> ...


APC UPS ending with IN or INET, like 650Y-IN has monitoring, the ones ending with CI-IN lacks the monitoring feature.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> baba here you go - AnandTech - Bench - GPU11


Just asking out of curiosity, why do you guys call him baba?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @jassy
> what is the difference in performance between 2*6850 and 6970 ?



Piyush, check the *HD 6850 Crossfire Vs GTX 580 comparison chart*. Even a HD 6850 Crossfire, more than 10K cheaper than a GTX 580, beats the single GPU monster...namely GTX 580. That is the main reason, we are bringing Multi-gpu setup in our guides.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> APC has 2 series of UPS.
> 
> 1. Monitoring: Costly, supports battery status reporting to pc.
> 2. Non Monitoring: The opposite, cheap.
> ...





tkin said:


> APC UPS ending with IN or INET, like 650Y-IN has monitoring, the ones ending with CI-IN lacks the monitoring feature.



thanks for the clarification 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tenida, piyush told me that price.
> 
> and tkin posted something -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-june-2011-a-28.html#post1432103
> ...



^^ the poll has no importance anymore - so it's better to remove that and only admins can remove a opinion poll AFAIK - ask ico


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

@jassy and cilus

looks like i have to do some revision on this topic
i was like, whenever i hear about "multi-gpu" setup, the first thing that comes to my mind is heat and then power consumption
but after seeing the results, it looks like it is worth it


----------



## shayem (Jun 23, 2011)

Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 available *HOMESHOP18* @9818


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> APC UPS ending with IN or INET, like 650Y-IN has monitoring, the ones ending with CI-IN lacks the monitoring feature.
> 
> 
> Just asking out of curiosity, why do you guys call him baba?



thanks for info tkin.

about baba, i think once pulsar_swift started this name. dont know why. since then we call piyush baba 
piyush may be able to tell you why.



topgear said:


> ^^ the poll has no importance anymore - so it's better to remove that and only admins can remove a opinion poll AFAIK - ask ico



ok i will tell ico.



shayem said:


> Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3 available *HOMESHOP18* @9818



you once mentioned ebay link too?

*now can someone please reply on 50k and 85k??*


----------



## d3p (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> err..ok as you say.
> 
> and 60k -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-june-2011-a-28.html#post1431804
> ...



Probably we can suggest Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black @ 600 instead of Logitech MX518. Moreover MX518 is EOL, so AFAIK the availability will be an issue.

Why NZXT Gamma for 50k Config ?? 

We need some bling bling like USP 100 or Lian Li's....



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tenida, piyush told me that price.
> 
> and tkin posted something -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-buying-guide-june-2011-a-28.html#post1432103
> ...



*
Is it fine if we suggest Gigabyte GA Z68MA D2H B3- 9.5k, go with 4GB of ram, Razer Cyclosa Bundle & remove speakers to accommodate a CF of 6950 TF III's. ????*

TX850 V2 is priced awesome & better for 85k future proofing.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Probably we can suggest Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black @ 600 instead of Logitech MX518. Moreover MX518 is EOL, so AFAIK the availability will be an issue.
> 
> Why NZXT Gamma for 50k Config ??
> 
> We need some bling bling like USP 100 or Lian Li's....



mx518 has a replacement G400. when will it be available in india?
how does mx-518 compare with gigabyte? 

imo gamma is sufficient for that hardware. 




d3p5kor said:


> Is it fine if we suggest Gigabyte GA Z68MA D2H B3- 9.5k, go with 4GB of ram, Razer Cyclosa Bundle & remove speakers to accommodate a CF of 6950 TF III's. ????[/B]
> 
> TX850 V2 is priced awesome & better for 85k future proofing.



buddy speakers are necessary. can you game without sound? 

and moreover 6950 cfx is 32k. so it will be difficult to accommodate it. and 6850 cfx is good enough for full hd.


----------



## d3p (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ its ok with 6850 CF, but we can suggest premium Headphones instead of 2.1 Speakers.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2011)

Why it is so cheaper at smc MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II @ 25,900
MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II--Free Shipping

@Jaskanwar Singh 

I've got a good link here all price based configurations are given will help you. Check it.
TE PC Buying Guide - April 2011 (Price update: 6.6.11)


----------



## shayem (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you once mentioned ebay link too?[/B]



That's not fur you bro. Its a buying guide thread so I posted that for common users.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ its ok with 6850 CF, but we can suggest premium Headphones instead of 2.1 Speakers.



Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White) is there as optional. priced same as those speakers. so buyer can choose.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Why it is so cheaper at smc MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II @ 25,900
> MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II--Free Shipping
> 
> @Jaskanwar Singh
> ...



thanks for links.



shayem said:


> That's not fur you bro. Its a buying guide thread so I posted that for common users.



i too need that please


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> _*Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White) is there as optional. priced same as those speakers. so buyer can choose.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using siberia and its really good, for 3k I couldn't have bought anything better, its built quality is the best I've ever seen. So is the sound quality, bass freaks will just love it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2011)

tkin nice.


----------



## vwad (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Jas bhai, the mobo only has support for 1333 Mhz RAM, so will the Gskill RAMs recommended above run at 1333 Mhz instead of 1600 Mhz ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

^^such RAMS down clock themselves


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^such RAMS down clock themselves


NOT RECOMMENDED. Stick to rams with proper speed.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.5k and Sapphire HD6870 @ 11k - price reduction 

Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.9k - price hiked !

Samsung LED LS23A300 @ 11k - can this be added on some config ?

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 10.5k - not a penny more than that.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Topgear for the price update. However, I was thinking to provide at least 23"-24" display size for the 100K and later configs and if possible then for the 85K config also. Guys, please share your opinion...if you wanna spend 100K or above what will be your preference for Display size? In the 100K config, if we suggest MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozer III @ 15.9K instead of HD 6870 CF, we will save almost 6K. The reason is that HD 6950 offers plenty of performance in full HD resolution and future upgrade option is also there. Our 85K config is already having a HD 6870 CF. So it is good to move to a more powerful single GPU. The rest of the money can be used to incorporate a *Asus 23"  LED ML238H BK/2MS/AP @ 11.34K* or *Samsung P2350 23" LCD @ 10.5K* including vat from lynx-india. This ASUS monitor is having positive reviews and offers superb performance for its value. It is even cheaper than the BenQ.
The Samsung 23" one is also very good and *here *is the review for it.
 V2420HD. What say guys?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> NOT RECOMMENDED. Stick to rams with proper speed.



agreed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

vwad said:


> Jas bhai, the mobo only has support for 1333 Mhz RAM, so will the Gskill RAMs recommended above run at 1333 Mhz instead of 1600 Mhz ?



the rig you quoted has 1333mhz ram buddy 

if you are confused with naming scheme (10666 etc etc) see this -



> This naming system DDRx-yyyy (where x is the technology generation and yyyy is the DDR clock rate), in theory, is used only for the memory chips. The memory modules – the little printed circuit boards to where the memory chips are soldered – use a different naming system: PCx-zzzz, where x is the technology generation and zzzz is the maximum theoretical transfer rate (a.k.a. maximum bandwidth). This number tells us how many bytes can be transferred per second between the memory controller and the memory module, assuming that data will be transferred on every single clock pulse. This math is easily done by multiplying the DDR clock in MHz by eight. This will give us the maximum theoretical transfer rate in MB/s (megabytes per second). For example, DDR2-800 memories have a maximum theoretical transfer rate of 6,400 MB/s (800 x 8), and memory modules using this kind of memory are called PC2-6400. In some cases, the number is rounded off. For example, DDR3-1333 memories have a maximum theoretical transfer rate of 10,666 MB/s. Memory modules using this kind of memory are called PC3-10666 or PC3-10600, depending on the manufacturer.



Everything You Need To Know About DDR, DDR2 and DDR3 Memories | Hardware Secrets



topgear said:


> Intel DH67VR-B3 @ 4.5k and Sapphire HD6870 @ 11k - price reduction
> 
> Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.9k - price hiked !
> 
> ...



thanks for update buddy.

Asus P8H61-M LE - 3.45k -
Buy Asus P8H61-M LE Intel H61 B3 Motherboard in Mumbai India



Cilus said:


> Thanks Topgear for the price update. However, I was thinking to provide at least 23"-24" display size for the 100K and later configs and if possible then for the 85K config also. Guys, please share your opinion...if you wanna spend 100K or above what will be your preference for Display size? In the 100K config, if we suggest MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozer III @ 15.9K instead of HD 6870 CF, we will save almost 6K. The reason is that HD 6950 offers plenty of performance in full HD resolution and future upgrade option is also there. Our 85K config is already having a HD 6870 CF. So it is good to move to a more powerful single GPU. The rest of the money can be used to incorporate a *Asus 23"  LED ML238H BK/2MS/AP @ 11.34K* or *Samsung P2350 23" LCD @ 10.5K* including vat from lynx-india. This ASUS monitor is having positive reviews and offers superb performance for its value. It is even cheaper than the BenQ.
> The Samsung 23" one is also very good and *here *is the review for it.
> V2420HD. What say guys?




cilus 85k has 6850 cfx. symmetry disturbed after putting 6950 in 100k 

these are 85k and 100k -



Spoiler



*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition * 2 Crossfire|19600
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85000
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22400
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|102100
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000



where to make changes to accommodate 23"-24" screens?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay now i have some important updates:

Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA ( 80+ silver) is available @ 6k at *smcinternational.in*.

At this price, its simply unbeatable and will only be challenged by corsair AX series psu's. It can easily handle a 580 sli without breaking a sweat. So i think its time to recommend it in this guide instead of corsair tx 650 , 750 & 850-v2. Even the modular hx 850 doesn't make sense anymore since glacialtech is also modular. Check its review *here*.


*@ jaskanwar*

Remove the cf setups from 85k and 100k configs and go for a single 6950 twin frozr III p.e alongwith glacialtech 950w psu. You will save enough to add a 23-24 inch monitor. Besides , the buyer can add another 6950 down the line thus keeping the upgrade path intact. A 6950 2gb especially the twin frozr III model performs equal with a gtx 570 and will even perform better at higher resolutions. Its more than enough for fullhd and a user will never ask for more immediately.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Jas, the 85K config is fine. I was talking about 100K one. We can go for a HD 6950 Twin Frozer III, keeping the option for future Crossfire and with the saved money, we can go for the *Asus 23" LED ML238H BK/2MS/AP @ 11.34K*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Hey buddy, i think we should also add the 23 inch monitor in the 85k rig as well. That sort of rig deserves a 23 incher don't you think?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

^^agreed


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 25, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/BFClT.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ What's the price?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

sorcy price please.

vicky i would have loved to recommend that psu but warranty is 2 years only 



Cilus said:


> *Asus 23"  LED ML238H BK/2MS/AP @ 11.34K*



is this one?
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Display- ASUS ML238H

guys if i change ram to 4GB from 8GB in 85k i am able to put a monitor upto 11.5k -



Spoiler



*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition * 2 Crossfire|19600
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|23" Monitor|11500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85000
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500



what do you think?


----------



## vwad (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the rig you quoted has 1333mhz ram buddy
> 
> if you are confused with naming scheme (10666 etc etc) see this -
> 
> ...



Thanks bhai


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

you are welcome vwad 

the rigs are looking like this -



Spoiler



*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition * 2 Crossfire|19600
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|84000
*Optional upgrades for 85K - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Steel Series Siberia Full-Size Headset(White)|3100
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k|15900
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire|22000
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|103400
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000



since 85k one is ending at 84k what you guys suggest for 1k?
and 100k is upping the budget by 3k. i think a person spending 100k can adjust with that. what say?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ Suggest *Asus ML238H monitor* @ 11k instead of that samsung. Its got hdmi 1.3 connectivity as well has speaker out. Buyers can hook their game consoles like xbox 360 or ps3 directly.

Check its price *here*


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys, I think it's time to get serious....*GAMING SHOULD BE 3D now*. 

Here comes our 3D based gaming rig...check it, review it and suggest ideas.

*

Processor|Core i5 2500K| 10.8K
Cooler|CM Hyper N620 |2.5K
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11.5K
Ram|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5.4K
Graphics Card|MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozer II|25.9K
HDD|Seagate 1 TB 7200.12|2.7K
Optical Drive|LG 22X SATA DVD R/W|0.9K
PSU|Glacialtech Modular GP AX 950 AA 80+ Silver|6K
Case|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4.3K
Monitor|Asus 23" VG236HE BK 3D display|18.5K
Mouse|Razer Deathadder|2K
Mouse Pad|Razer Goliathaus Dragon Age II|0.9K
UPS|APC 1.1KVA|4.3K
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS4621|3.2K
3D Vision Kit|nVidia 3D Vision Kit|8.15K
*
*Total @ 107.05K*

1. Processor: In gaming no such performance difference between 2500K and 2600K and this rig is meant for gaming

2. Cooler: CM Hyper N620 is a pretty good cooler and you can reach 4 GHz with it.

3. Graphics card: At 26K, a custom PCB GTX 580 is pretty cool and it has better 3D performance than GTX 560 SLI. Although FPS is slightly higher for some games in GTX 560 SLI in 3D, GTX 580 offers better 3D depth. Checked some reviews and Youtube videos.

4. The Glacialtech PSU is built to power a supercomputer. It is better than TX 850 and its actual competitor is Corsiar HX series PSUs, highly priced. This beast has a single 12 V rail with 76A current, means 913W is 12V rail. The only downside is 2 Years of warranty, but with such a very good build quality, Modular design for better cable management, 80+ silver rating and sweet pricing... I think we can live with that.

5. 3D Monitor: At last found out a sub 20K 3D monitor. Although in smc it is 21.8K, in Lynx-india it is 18.145K + 5% tax = 19.05K. Here is the lynx-india link and here is the Asus website link and here is the review.

Here is the image:

*in.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG236HE/websites/Global/products/RiEoeerrSbelIxh7/Tabg1clMQgEmHvch_500.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, I think it's time to get serious....*GAMING SHOULD BE 3D now*.
> 
> Here comes our 3D based gaming rig...check it, review it and suggest ideas.
> 
> ...



3D Monitor Plus 3D Nvidia Vision Kit A Waste of Money Better Get A High - End IPS Panel.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

ok batman.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

*@ cilus*

The config is rocksolid. In other words *FLAWLESS* . I don't think price can be reduced because the integrity of each and every component is well justified.

I would even say it as the world's most balanced 3d rig. It can't get better than this especially for this particular pricepoint.

Well done buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 3D Monitor Plus 3D Nvidia Vision Kit A Waste of Money Better Get A High - End IPS Panel.



no harm in putting them. people do like to get 3d rigs.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> 3D Monitor Plus 3D Nvidia Vision Kit A Waste of Money Better Get A High - End IPS Panel.



Its not waste of money at all. I would say spending more on an ips panel is pure waste of money. They are meant for 3d professionals and not for gaming.
3d is totally in a different plane altogether. Just play crysis 2 in 3d and pass comments.

All the upcoming blockbuster titles like battlefield 3, batman arkham city, etc are coming with full stereoscopic 3d support.
Even amd is pushing its hd3d at great levels. 3d is the future of gaming and the rig suggested by *cilus* is simply the perfect receipe for 3d.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

*cilus* excellent


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens, when I have seen your post, For some times I was thinking about what you are trying to say. Lets clarify it...This is a 3D based gaming rig and for that you need a nVidia certified 3D monitor with 120 Hz of refresh rate and to watch 3D on a 3D monitor you have to use the Nvidia 3D Goggles with Emitter. 
So for a 3D rig, a 3D Monitor and the nVidia 3D Kit is the building block. HEre your better IPS panel without 3D support won't work.

For normal gaming we already have our rigs here, right?


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Its not waste of money at all. I would say spending more on an ips panel is pure waste of money. They are meant for 3d professionals and not for gaming.
> 3d is totally in a different plane altogether. Just play crysis 2 in 3d and pass comments.
> 
> All the upcoming blockbuster titles like battlefield 3, batman arkham city, etc are coming with full stereoscopic 3d support.
> Even amd is pushing its hd3d at great levels. 3d is the future of gaming and the rig suggested by *cilus* is simply the perfect receipe for 3d.


IPS is good, I'd get an IPS any day, TNs have cr@p vertical viewing angle.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> IPS is good, I'd get an IPS any day, TNs have cr@p vertical viewing angle.



Please suggest an ips based 3d monitor within that budget. And also check the review cilus posted. Your comment is absolutely baseless buddy.

I know ips panels have better viewing angles but tn's are not crap. Btw, vertical viewing angles makes no sense in a pc monitor. You always sit straight while gaming or working don't you?
Horizontal viewing angles matter the most and tn panels offer good horizontal viewing angles nowadays.

Ips panels have poor response time than tn panels. Though this has been resolved to certain extent, the tn's enjoy good lower response times at lower price points which matter the most in gaming.
So tn's always find their place as a gaming monitor. Ips panels having lower response times cost a lot. A great example would be the ips based hdtv's.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Please suggest an ips based 3d monitor within that budget. And also check the review cilus posted. Your comment is absolutely baseless buddy.
> 
> I know ips panels have better viewing angles but tn's are not crap. Btw, vertical viewing angles makes no sense in a pc monitor. You always sit straight while gaming or working don't you?
> Horizontal viewing angles matter the most and tn panels offer good horizontal viewing angles nowadays.
> ...


Not talking about 3d, but normal IPS, and vertical viewing angle matters, for most people anyway, I can bet if you try an ips panel for some days, you'll hate TNs, I used my cousins for some time and the viewing angle of my T220 does not appear as good any more.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> IPS is good, I'd get an IPS any day, TNs have cr@p vertical viewing angle.



Go with your IPS panel...no issue, but since it is a generalized PC Buying thread, we can't recommend very very highly priced 3D IPS panel over.

Now coming to your IPS is good and TN is bad thing....Are you posting it on the 3D context or normal Monitors? If you are talking about normal Displays then my question is why the hell you are posting that when I'm talking about a 3D based config.
Buddy, don't get too generalized about those things...TN panels are ideal for gaming and great VFM compared to IPS pane,. The cheap IPS panels come with higher response time compared to the corresponding TN panels and not at all recommended for gaming. *Stop that IPS is great and TN is bad crap*.
The monitor I've suggested has pretty good reviews too, here is Anandtech review. 

And regarding Viewing angle..here is some likes from that review:



> ASUS advertises 170 degrees of viewing angle in the horizontal plane, and 160 degrees in the vertical with a 10:1 contrast ratio. I’d say the vertical angle you get isn’t quite as advertised, but honestly if you’re viewing the monitor from so far down below that this is noticeable, you’re probably doing something wrong and will complain more about damage to your spine than how colors look funny.



So Tkin, if you play games like mentioned above to prove your IPS panel's superior viewing angle, please take care of your SPINE first.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2011)

*@ tkin*

I have *LG LD460 32 inch fullhd ips panel* buddy and i very well know what its like. I also don't hate tn because they are build for a purpose. Vertical viewing angles are unecessary for pc usage. You don't use a computer sitting on the floor and looking atop.

Ips panels are not at all recommended for gaming especially the cheaper ones within 15k. Hdtv ips panels have better response times and thats why they are expensive and people use them for gaming by hooking their game consoles. You can also use a pc for gaming. I do it mainly for watching hd movies as my 5750 isn't good enough for fullhd gaming. 

Ips based 3d monitors with lower response times will cost a bomb. This is why tn panels still are a viable option and are widely used for pc monitors. Ips monitors find their use among 3d professionals.

The above suggestion by cilus is perfect.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Go with your IPS panel...no issue, but since it is a generalized PC Buying thread, we can't recommend very very highly priced 3D IPS panel over.
> 
> Now coming to your IPS is good and TN is bad thing....Are you posting it on the 3D context or normal Monitors? If you are talking about normal Displays then my question is why the hell you are posting that when I'm talking about a 3D based config.
> Buddy, don't get too generalized about those things...TN panels are ideal for gaming and great VFM compared to IPS pane,. The cheap IPS panels come with higher response time compared to the corresponding TN panels and not at all recommended for gaming. *Stop that IPS is great and TN is bad crap*.
> ...


I have a T220 and to me vertical viewing angle is not that good, now some may get used to TNs and like it(my friend plays crysis on 9400GS and calls it great) but that does not mean everyone will like it.

If you pump the brightness up it would probably negate the issue but brightness hurts my eyes, so I just turn it down a bit, and if I watch movies at that brightness the lower and upper border appears a bit darker, not much dark but still noticeable.

And response time is a complete BS myth, my friend has viewsonic 17" monitor with 8ms response and I don't see any ghosting on it.

Lets do a simple math, humans can see upto 10 images per second to differentiate them, say for gaming purposes you need 30fps, that gives like what, 33ms response, not 2ms(g2g).

THE MYTH of LCD Response Time

And I sit a bit lower, so I have to look a bit up to the panel, laying a bit lower on my chair(relaxing ) the top of the video appears darker(only when brightness is decreased).


PS: The whole 3d TN lcd is bad idea to start, the reason is the shutter glass, it cuts the brightness of the image by almost half, so you are getting effectively 200cd/m2(just watch a 3d movie in cinemax, you'll know what I mean), that's not good, viewing angle issue will be more prominent with lower brightness.
Its better to drop 3d all together for any monitor under 25k and suggest good IPS if possible.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

> Lets do a simple math, humans can see upto 10 images per second to differentiate them, say for gaming purposes you need 30fps, that gives like what, 33ms response, not 2ms(g2g).



Tkin, the simple math you have posted is actually not math, it is a misconception you are having. Human eye doesn't actually works in terms of frames, the thing you are talking about is 10 colors, not 10 images. Human eye actually works on the contiguous flow of the light information like intensity, frequency etc.

Lets discuss it in details. First thing is flickering.....If the image switches between black and white each frame then you need at least 30 FPS to get the Flicker Fusion point,  the frequency at which an intermittent light stimulus appears to be completely steady to the observer. below that flicker will be apparent to the observer, and movements of objects on the content will appear jerky. Now with the increase of motion in the video content, it may still cause flickering effect, even when the video is running @ more than 30 FPS. That's why FPS is very important in gaming. At 60 FPS, however, in standard condition human eye can't see flickering and 75 FPS is the magic point after which 99.99% people can't see flickering. The reason is in some cases, it is possible to indirectly detect flicker at rates well beyond 60 Hz in the case of high-speed motion, via the "phantom array" effect. Fast-moving flickering objects zooming across view (either by object motion, or by eye motion such as rolling eyes), can cause a dotted or multicolored blur instead of a continuous blur, as if they were multiple objects.

There is other good thing about over 60 FPS in a 60 Hz display. A certain amount of discarded “headroom” frames are beneficial for the elimination of uneven (“choppy” or “jumpy”) output, and to prevent FPS from plummeting during the intense sequences when players need smooth feedback most.

Another thing where low response time is required is Motion Blurring. Without realistic motion blurring, video games and computer animations do not look as fluid as film, even with a higher frame rate. When a fast moving object is present on two consecutive frames, a gap between the images on the two frames contributes to a noticeable separation of the object and its afterimage in the eye. Motion blurring mitigates this effect, since it tends to reduce the image gap when the two frames are strung together The effect of motion blurring is essentially superimposing multiple images of the fast-moving object on a single frame. Motion blurring makes the motion more fluid to the human eye, even as the image of the object becomes blurry on each individual frame.

So, I think you get the idea that 33 ms response time is a very bad idea.

That is the reason when you see any graphics card review in Guru3D, in the 1st first place they specify which FPS is better for gaming:

<30 FPS: very limited gameplay

30-40 FPS: average yet very playable

40-60 FPS: good gameplay

>60 FPS: best possible gameplay


You are right about the response time partially. You need <16 ms response time and a lower *Display Lag *also. Display Lag is another important thing which actually is not get disclosed by the Display manufacturers. Also the quoted Response time is only GraytoGray as you've mentioned, not the response time of all the colors. Here TN panels enjoy a lot of advantage as higher response time when coupled with higher display lag (in case of cheap IPS Panel) can actually produce Ghost effect, whereas decent response lag with not so high Display lag (in case of TN panel) does not surfer from these issues. An IPS panel with *Lower Response Time + Lower input Lag* is generally on the costlier side.
In gaming, Graphics cards doesn't actually targeted to generate very accurate or exact pixel to pixel color reproduction as it is not actually required in games to replicate exact colors. Graphics cards normally generate an estimate of the original color because they have to process millions of pixels per second and accurate color generation will simply eat up the processing power. Remember AMD 3DNow technology...it is developed for gaming for this sole purpose only...processing pixels very fast by sacrificing the accuracy.

So if you get a very good IPS panel with low response time and low latency and watch Avatar in Bluray....the experience will be superb as the video is already created with predefined pixel values and no TN panel can challenge it. But if you play games on it, you will be surprised to see than this time color reproduction is not as good as the Bluray movie and very similar to a high end TN panel as the game itself does not reproduce the color with higher accuracy.

*Moral of the story: We are not dropping 3D config.*


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Umm I have a IPS panel. 23" priced 15000. My total budget for my PC was 85k and I still got it. 

I dont regret it at all. even though saving up on TN would give me faster components.

I am a Gamer. My PC is only used for gaming. I still got a IPS panel. Because I cant see ghosting. Its a 60hz monitor so no 3D for sure. But regular gaming is great.

I was of the opinion that IPS is a small jump from TN.
My initial impression:
Day  1: Umm this is an expensive panel should I have really got this. TN ones at 23" save around 5k. Few days of regret. (owing to my poor eyesight)

Day 15: Hmm things look much better. IPS is better than TN. [Started my IPS spam on TDF and on this thread too] IPS is good. TN is fine.

Day 30: Had work on my lappy. Tranferred a few pics to my desktop from it. And there it was. Its like coming out of rehab or jail and experience life again, in all its colours. The colours were splendid so much so that I was wondering if something was wrong with my eyes. 
This is where I went IPS is great TN is crap.

After getting this panel I am one of those unfortunate souls who can now see how crappy the TN panels are. Damn HDTV! 

I finished playing Crysis 2 and COD Black Ops on this. Its amazing with no ghosting whatsoever. 

Simply put it might be present but I might not notice it who knows. But it doesnt affect gameplay. I dont see any problems or difference.
Dont go looking for it. Its like searching your girlfriends email, you are bound to find something that you wont like if you keep looking.

Highly recommended. For any rigs going 85k upwards. 

I dont feel bad when people chose TNs over IPS for 90k rigs. I feel pain.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Its not about choosing ips over tn's pal. Check the discussion properly. Its about 3d and currently 3d based ips panels are overtly expensive. A good tn panel isn't crap at all. I have an ips based fullhdtv and i cannot say that my tn is crap. Its simply build for a purpose.

Tn panels are better suited for gaming due to their faster response time and cheaper manufacturing process.

Check this *link*.

True ips panels offer richer colour rendition , but its not required in gaming. You don't really need that much colour accuracy while playing a game by sacrificing effective gameplay. 

Current ips panels are getting  over the ghosting effects and response time issues but their price is still on the higher side. In general you can opt for an ips panel over a tn, but in this context *(i.e 3d)*, tn based 3d panels are the only viable option. Ips panels simply don't cut it at this pricepoint.

Please analyse the whole point before posting buddy. The main catch is 3d which ips panels don't provide at a sub 20k budget.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Exactly, the discussion is going to a completely different direction....rather than 3D config, it is concentrating on *IPS beats TN* thing. We are not at all denying it. But *just for gaming* TN panels are not at all crap and they perform closely to their IPS counterparts.
2nd thing is the cheapest IPS 3D panels are starting $700, don't know even they are at all available in India.
And I would recommend you guys to post some reviews, points with your claims instead of that *"I've experienced That" *thing. *HERE* is another review of two TN panel based 3D monitors. Check it out.

The whole US market is flooded with TN panel based 3D displayed. Even sites like hardwareheven, Gurur3D, TomsHardware, Anandtech are performing their 3D tests with TN panel based displays and also recommending those displays. I was not able to find any reviews for a IPS based 3D display. But still 3D gaming is becoming popular by using those so called *Poor and Crap TN based 3D panels.* That is why I have created the 3D config in the 1st place. 

Just give me a IPS 3D monitor review link and price point to work with.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

I ruled out 3D long ago due to its expense. It needs a faster a GFX for the same out put, supports fewer games, need a 3D kit seperately.

I just mentioned one line about 3D. Also I was unaware of 120hz IPS panels. However since they are out of our purchasing power I dont think a discussion is necessary.

I give more preference to end user reviews. Especially normal users, then expert review and lastly tech specs. So I just gave mine. 

Its a very subjective matter. What you see might not be what I do.
Also better colour reproduction at the cost of gameplay?

Im sorry but I didnt get you or its my limitation as I game on a HD6970 and IPS setup which seems to be free of bottlenecks. I also mentioned that rigs upward of 85k should have this for the same reason.

The discussion is about 3D I know but I will not speak about them unless I have used them. Practically they are a little expensive and cumbersome is my only opinion. I have read three pages before posting. Please point out what I have missed.

I posted above for the increasingly negative outlook for IPS panels. 
Also I would say since this is a "cheap" IPS panel it is devoid of many goodies of what i would call full fledged IPS panels. But I am just a gamer so I dont need super awesome colours for 15k more.

Actually the only reason I am even posting this, is for the IPS is no good for gaming stand. If you have an IPS panel and face the problems then I will go mute. But if not and going by pure tech specs and online reviews doesnt make a strong point accross. 

Also I agree with you that TN offers good performance at a VFM standpoint. IPS comes put of that purview. I payed a hefty premium for this panel just to have better colours during gaming. Its your choice to make if you are happy with TN go for it. If you want to go IPS then do so. 

I was in a private conversation with a user here who wanted to know about the Dell U23. I told him all about it but he couldnt stretch his budget to 15k. He too a similar size one for 8or 9k. I told him its not worth the upgrade and said TNs are good too. As simple as that. I dont want to lobby for IPS. I just recommend it to anyone spending 15k. Anything more or less, I do not comment.

The last 3D monitor I saw was the alienware OptX 23". @25k last time I checked.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath, everything you've said make perfect sense. Here our intention was not at all to prove IPS is bad in gaming but was to build a 3D rig within a good price point...that's all. But the 1st comment I got after that hard work is that *TN panels are crap, go for IPS panel*. These kinda comments are actually baseless and posted even without even looking at the topic of the discussion for once, without understanding the main objective and has led to the unnecessary lengthy discussion.

And regarding your bottleneck query, buddy there won't be any bottleneck. The color reproduction for the games are not as real as prerecorded video because they are designed to be processed in the gaming graphics card on that fashion for achieving the performance level where it is processing millions of pixel in a fraction of time. Gaming cards are themselves designed to sacrifice very high degree of accuracy in favor of performance as in gaming you don't need exact reproduction of colors as in case of movies. It is not your graphics card is getting Bottle-necked to reproduce exact colors for games and failed to display it in your TNS panel, Gfx Card is simply not processing the games for exact reproduction of colors. That is why I was saying in gaming the difference is not that much between TN and IPS panel, but IPS is still better.

The exact accuracy thing is actually the job of the workstation card.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

^^^Hmm I agree with you there. Lets continue this for 3D Tvs now.

Just to make it clear now, since it has been cleared, POST about 3D monitors henceforth. All related IPS and TN discussions are dead. Waking up the dead is not wise.


I would like to ask since you evoked my curiosity. I know the technicality of stuff (somewhat) but are you saying that the colour and contrast will be the same across TN and IPS or marginal better[but not proportional to actual IPS/TN difference]  and TN will give better response time since the games are coded that way by developers? This is something new. You can PM me if you want to avoid offtopic diss. here but I would really like to know.


----------



## shayem (Jun 26, 2011)

LG producing polarized 3D monitor to make #D affordable. Check *here*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys, input lag and response time will not make much difference in Single Player games.

But in multiplayer, coupled with the latency between server and client, it puts you at a disadvantage vs other players who have lower latency, because you are already a few frames behind and to top that the communication lag adds to it.

software cannot determine what type of panel you are using Sarath so it is not practically possible for game devs to make games suddenly work better on those TN panels.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ Cilus: I'm Sorry.



shayem said:


> LG producing polarized 3D monitor to make #D affordable. Check *here*



That Article Is of May 2009 & Now It is June 2011.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Processor|Core i5 2500K| 10.8K
> Cooler|CM Hyper N620 |2.5K
> Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11.5K
> Ram|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5.4K
> ...


*

cilus a little modification to make it a 110k 3d rig -

Sub 110k (Extreme 3D Gaming)



Component
|
Make
|
Price
Processor
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
CPU Cooler
|Noctua NH-U12P-SE2|3800
Motherboard
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
RAM
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
Graphic Card
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|25900
3D Vision Kit
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
HDD
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
DVD Writer
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
PSU
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|6000
Case
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
Monitor
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
Mouse
|Razer Deathadder|2000
Keyboard
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
Mouse Pad
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Standard M - Speed/Control|700
UPS
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
Speakers
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
 Total
|109800
Optional upgrades for 110k - 


Component
|
Make
|
Price
SSD
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
Headset
|Roccat Kave|5000

buddy but i am confused on psu*


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

that PSU is good
why are you confused?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ What's the price?





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sorcy price please.



Beats me . I just got it for evaluation.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> that PSU is good
> why are you confused?



2 year warranty


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 2 year warranty



ok then a Corsair TX/AX 750W is enough then?
If you want to reduce price a bit, then we should change the monitor perhaps
even a 14k samsung/Dell would do good


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2011)

baba i think TX 850 V2 will do fine at 6.8k. 
and we cant reduce monitor buddy. its 3d rig. we need 3d capable monitor.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> baba i think TX 850 V2 will do fine at 6.8k.
> and we cant reduce monitor buddy. its 3d rig. we need 3d capable monitor.



ah...didn't notice those 3d kit
ok one question
does 3d gaming requires considerable more gfx power than normal HD/Full HD gaming?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 26, 2011)

I hate 3D. You end up disabling motion blur depending on certain games and chops down the framerates to half, thefore ending up reducing AA and AF. 

Most likely the Standalone 3D panels you're getting is most likely 120Hz TN Panel for 3D with Nv glasses.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Piyush, for GTX 580, 850W is the *bare minimum* for future proofing. I would get a 900W minimum.

For a single card 750W is fine, but then you will end up upgrading 2 components instead of one when you go SLI.

3D Vision is such a GPU hog that you will be compelled to upgrade if you want to max out game graphics.

Hell, the best looking games benefit from SLI even without 3D, so I wouldnt be surprised by the massive hit Metro 2033 gives non-SLI in 3D.

BTW I am looking forward to the Crysis 2 Patch 1.9. We finally get DX11. Tessellation Pack and texture upgrade packs are also available that require the patch.

the patch is being released on 27th June 2011 PST (so expect 28th June 2011 IST).

I would like to see the performance hit DX11 gives my cards


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ah...didn't notice those 3d kit
> ok one question
> does 3d gaming requires considerable more gfx power than normal HD/Full HD gaming?



Hmm yes. To my knowledge twice the number of frames are needed in 3D for the same effect as 2D. Since each eye needs a seperate frame and hence the requirement of a 120hz monitor so that each eye gets atleast 60hz.

So your Gfx needs to work twice as hard for 3D simply put when upping from 2D.


----------



## shayem (Jun 26, 2011)

yes they took 2yrs to produce *this* 


> That Article Is of May 2009 & Now It is June 2011.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

Shayem, thanks for the LG monitor link. But I have checked the review of it and it is not better than the Asus monitor suggested above. But, yes the LG monitor can be used to build more cheaper 3D rigs, say within 85K-90K range. Thanks for posting some valid things, something relevant to the 3D rig building at last,...I was really tired about the IPS TN panel fight.

Jas, for 2500K, we don't need a 3.8K cooler. The reason is 2600K, with its HT enabled, when Oced, gets reasonably more hotter than a Non-HT 2500K. So a N620 can keep the temperature of a Oced 2500K in checked, even at 4 GHz.

The other thing is 850W is minimum to have a GTX 580 SLI, considering you are not doing any overcloking. In case of little overclock, something over 900W is required and recommended in  all the sites like Guru3d and Tomshardware. That's why The GlacialTech PSU makes more sense here. 

And Jas, warranty is a very good point to for choosing the components, but is is not the main reason. You have to look at the build quality first. The Glacialtech one is having Tank like buid quality, better than TX850 V2. And 2 years warranty is not bad either.
Example is FSP PSUs are also coming with 2 years of warranty but still we recommend them because of their superb build quality.

Sarath, in 3D although there are 2 frames to be processed to generate a single 3D frames, that does not means it requires double GPU power. The reason is most of the Shaders and pixel reproduction between those two frames are exactly same or very slightly different, GPU just needs to duplicate those shaders, not to process them from the scratch. What plays a significant role in 3D gaming is Frame buffer since a very large number of shaders need to be displayed to increase the 3D depth. That's why a single GTX 580 3 GB performs better than a GTX 560 SLI in 3D gaming. In 3D gaming FPS is not the deciding factor but the 3D depth is. Although GTX 560 SLI can run some of the games with better FPS than 580 3 GB, the 3D depth is lesser than a GTX 580 3 GB.

And regarding your previous query, no games are not programmed to be displayed better in TN panel than IPS panel. Lets clarify it:-

You are watching a bluray movie in say in a IPS panel and you are playing games into it. Now I guess there is no doubt that in the movies the color is more vivid and almost same as the real worlds. Shades are very prominent and easily distinguishable. In single word, they are better than today's most beautiful and graphics intensive games.
The reason is for decoding a movie, you need very less processing power as all the pixel values are predefined. All hardware needs to do is to decode it using proper codec and display it. Now you are having an IPS panel, movie is producing colors with real life accuracy and you are getting superb picture ans the colors delivered by the movie is superb and IPS panel is capable of displaying it with proper reproduction. That's why a very low end Gfx card can decode heaviest HD content with ease.

Now come to gaming. Here each of the pixels of a frame is actually needs to be generated  on runtime, no predefined values are defined. Then those pixels are need to be aligned in proper geometric structure to create the objects in a single frame and in a fraction of times 100 of frames need to be created to offer smooth gameplay. This is some hefty amount of task compared to display a movie where every thing is predefined. Now if you want to display exact color reproduction like a movie you need to perform very* high degree of double precision Floating point operations per second*. All of you know Floating point operations (decimal representation) are the most complex task for any hardware and double precision performance of high degree will kill any gaming hardware. Now the main concept is in gaming you don't need exact color reproduction as you know it is a game and you actually don't care that much about the colors of hat the protagonist is waring is exact same as the hat of yours. So the gaming hardware simply *concentrate on single precision Floating Point performance* (try to understand here, it is not how the game has been coded, it is the hardware execution units' property) and sacrifice the exact reproduction of colors in favor of performance. As a result the games runs smoothly at the cost of exact reproduction of colors. So in IPS panel, the games will not be as good as movies.

Lets say Movie performance in IPS panel is Mips and in TN panel is Mtn. The gaming performance in IPS is Gips and in TN is Gtn
Now Mips-Mtn = delM
Gips-Gtn = DelG
Now DelG < DelM as the game itself does not reproduce exact colors. But it will still look better in IPS panel than a TN panel, only the difference is not that much.

On the other hands the Workstation cards concentrate on double precision floating point operations per second than the speed of processing large amount of data as you need very very real reproduction of color and geometry in designing. As a result, the output from a Workstation card is actually having very good reproduction of color and to display it properly you need an IPS panel. That's why IPS is recommended for 3D modeling, animation and designing works.

Hope it will clear your doubt.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ Excellent analysis buddy. This will clear the minds of most people confused between panels and their properties.

The *floating point* part is the best and you explained everything in extremely simple and lucid language. And you nailed everything as well. The above reasons you gave, actually makes clear that why 3d modelling and designing works require an ips panel.

Maybe future gpu's can perform high precision double floating point operation while rendering and give us life like graphical images ingame without sacrificing performance. Then maybe ips panels will be de-facto in gaming, but that is not feasible now.

This is the reason why tn panels are growing in numbers in the market.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Whoa! How much time did you take to write that up. 
Ok that clears a lot of things

I knew it doesnt need double the proc but I didnt know exactly how much extra for 3D. 

Movies and designing have no place in my PC. Its used purely for gaming. Although it excels in that domain I though better colours would look better in game. But I should tell you games do look significantly better than in this panel. 

But I got your point. Games dont make full use of an IPS panel so a TN would be fine. 

I have been through 5 generations of consoles and all I saw was improvement in visuals and smoother gameplay. I dont understand why the developers would ditch realism for shoddy colours.


----------



## Skud (Jun 26, 2011)

@Cilus:  That was excellent!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 26, 2011)

@Cilus bhai-You're great Thanks again for giving us 3D rig


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys for taking your valuable time to read my super lengthy post and share you valuable opinions...it means a lot to me.

Sarath, I am from Computer Engineering background and a very old reader of Digit magazine, especially their in depth articles. So in my college life I used to study all those things and used to try really hard to understand those things by consulting available computer science books on Microprocessor, Vector processors, Operating system etc. Thankfully, I still have the habit...trying to understand everything and go as much deeper as possible.
I think all the computer science students should go through those books man, they are really interesting.

Guys if you like my post, I have posted another article regarding the new Architecture of AMD graphics cards in *AFDS: The architecture of future AMD GPUs!* thread. Some of the members like Jas, SKud has already shared their opinion. SO if you guys spend a little time on it, it will be a great favor to me. 

*Warning: That post was far bigger than this one.*

And one thing about duplicate Frames in 3D... Suppose you have 1 Frame having all the sahders processed and the 2nd Frame which is need to be created is just a little different in terms of Viewing angle, color depth and intensity of light. Now here the 2nd frame does not get created from the scratch. The game program can actually keep track of the changes between those two frames and it duplicate the 1st frame 1st and then apply the changed Shader/Pixel matrix on it to generate the 2nd frame. So the GPU overload for the 2nd frame is just to apply the *Difference Matrix* on the 1st frame, not to build it from scratch.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought the picture moves at 120hz and the active shutter glasses give you 60hz per eye for 3D. Thats why I though the frame rate needs to be doubled.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

What you know is correct in some extent but I was talking about how the double frame generation doesn't hurt the GPU performance that much. I was explaining how the 2 Frames which are required to generate a single 3D frame are getting generated by GPU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2011)

cilus superb man! just awesome info.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2011)

While it is true that they are only slightly different images in 3D, you need to remember Cilus that the viewing angle changes a bit by ~1-2 Degrees max, that means two images have to be generated. While you dont get 2x load, you do get almost 80% higher load on average. Of course I am refering to Nvidia 3D vision here, not some other 3rd party vendor. 
Each image is separately rendered one by one in stereo 3D.

Put your thumb between your eyes and close your eyes alternatingly and see the difference.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

That makes sense actually. I mean if the two offset images are not similar then the brain would have difficulties patching up the images from the two eyes. So every 2 consecutive frames are similar for 3D generation giving a net effect of 60hz while the processing power increase is marginal. Is 20% increase safe to say?

Will my HD 6970 do 3D? on a 120hz monitor ofcourse. (and kit)

Also I wanted to make sure you guys add a disclaimer for 3D rigs that:
~General: Long usage even for 3hours causes headache and dizziness in many. Needless to mention eye fatigue.
~Some people fail to perceive 3D for some unknown medical reason. So ask them to check 3D beforehand at a Sony store or friends place. For them 3D appears as 2D albeit with a lot of blur.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2011)

cilus so final config like this?

*Sub 110k (Extreme 3D Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr II|25900
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|6000
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK|18500
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|RAzer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-506|5000
|
* Total*
|110500
*Optional upgrades for 110k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*SSD*
|OCZ 60GB AGILITY 3 SATA III|7500
*Headset*
|Roccat Kave|5000


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

Great Jas, I think our work is done here....for the 1st 3D config.

Sarath, Yes all the AMD 6000 series card support 3D, but they have different implementation than nVidia Stereoscopic 3D. 

AMD 3D is supported in any 3D Television but not in most of the 3D monitors available in market. Currently Viewsonic and some other comanies are working for AMD based 3D monitors and I think some are available in newegg. But their number are very low currently. Hopefully this condition will be increased in couple of months as AMD is working seriously to bring full phased 3D support.
The *Viewsonic V3D241wm* supports both AMD and nVidia 3D. For all supported 3D TVs and LCD monitors Check the Official Supported hardware page.

And ya, we are gonna put the disclaimer as u suggested. But the best thing is if you feel this kinda problem, just switch to the 2D mode for some times. 

Extreme games, thanks for the info. I think I have mentioned the viewing angle point in my previous post.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 26, 2011)

The brain is only able to patch up the objects in focus. You will see that the other background objects appear dubled and/or blurred.

When you put a finger in front of your eyse and focus beyond it, you see that the fingers become doubled.

Have you noticed, that when you play GTA4 in 3D, only upto the player the image is truly 3D? Beyond that it appears bifurcated 

Moral of the story is that we need parralax 3D to go mainstream before eye stran can be reduced. Active stereo is the most expensive and the most strenuous form out there. We are trying to force our brains into thinking we are looking through glass when we are actually looking at opaque light emitting devices right in front of us.

Depth also differs person to person btw.

Cilus, you probably have mentioned, but you need to know that when viewing angle changes, howsoever small it may be, there will be a new image altogether and not just some width extension  
To get a proper image, two separate images have to be rendered. The frames may share calculations but during the culling and clipping portion of the calculation, separate calculation has to be done.

For example, the calculation of smoke in case of grenade explosion might be shared, but the portions culled from the image render will have to be separately calculated.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> That makes sense actually. I mean if the two offset images are not similar then the brain would have difficulties patching up the images from the two eyes. So every 2 consecutive frames are similar for 3D generation giving a net effect of 60hz while the processing power increase is marginal. Is 20% increase safe to say?
> 
> Will my HD 6970 do 3D? on a 120hz monitor ofcourse. (and kit)
> 
> ...



thanks for that info sarath.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I thought the picture moves at 120hz and the active shutter glasses give you 60hz per eye for 3D. Thats why I though the frame rate needs to be doubled.


No, not necessarily, frame rate does not need to be doubled. Going by your theory most games would be unplayable at even 1080p by cards like 570(I mean less that 60FPS, some people find it "Distracting").


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

3D needs a few more years I guess. But if people stop buying then it will never be developed further.

Its nice to see however that a 3D rig has come up. When I joined TDF a month back I was wondering as to why no 3D rigs were mentioned, but since I wasnt looking for one, I never bothered. 

Now this above is a high end system or was if it was a 2D one. So where does it stand for 3D. I mean owing to the requirements of the 3D and the performance hit is this still a rig that can max out all settings in 3D? Simply is this a high end 3D rig or a good 3D rig?

Good work Jas and Cilius. You guys should rest your fingers a little bit now. 

Oh you are welcome. Always a pleasure to help troll 
[I missed that post as it came while I was typing]


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The brain is only able to patch up the objects in focus. You will see that the other background objects appear dubled and/or blurred.
> 
> When you put a finger in front of your eyse and focus beyond it, you see that the fingers become doubled.
> 
> ...


And that would make it computationally impossible, very well explained on your part.

And 3d hurts my eyes, hurts like hell, one reason to get 3d monitors is due to decrease in effective brightness 3d monitors need high luminance levels to start with, 400cd/m2 is minimum, that will look very bright, and not to mention: NO FLICKERING upto 120FPS, so I don't need to turn on vsync(god, the lag with that on), only reasons I would get a 120hz monitor and not use 3d.



Cilus said:


> Great Jas, I think our work is done here....for the 1st 3D config.
> 
> Sarath, Yes all the AMD 6000 series card support 3D, but they have different implementation than nVidia Stereoscopic 3D.
> 
> ...


AMD HD3D is for Blueray 3d only, no games support 3d with amd cards like nvidia, amd does not have any active program for 3d like 3d vision, 3d gamers will need to stick with nvidia.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2011)

Tkin, why don't you check others' post before posting your misleading info? The AMD official link I've given, check it 1st before posting because I guess your level of knowledge is very limited in this field. In that list it is clearly mentioned that all the 5000 series and 6000 series cards are capable of
*3D Gaming
Bluray 3D
2D to 3D Video Conversion
Photos*

Here is the review of the *Viewsonic V3D241wm*. Read it , you will find that they tested it with both AMD and nvidia based 3D solutions, although nVidia Stereoscopic 3D was proven far mature than AMD's current solution in some games.

Extreme Gamer, please do care to read my previous posts first. Where did I mention that you don't need 2 images for 3D images. What I was stating that although you need two frames to generate a single 3D frame, that does not cost GPU *2 X t times* where *t* is the processing time for the 1st frame. Reason is the 2nd frame does not need to be generated from the scratch, it can be created by applying the *Difference Matrix* over the 1st Frame.

Quote from my older post:


> And one thing about duplicate Frames in 3D... Suppose you have 1 Frame having all the sahders processed and the 2nd Frame which is need to be created is just a little different in terms of Viewing angle, color depth and intensity of light. Now here the 2nd frame does not get created from the scratch. The game program can actually keep track of the changes between those two frames and it duplicate the 1st frame 1st and then apply the changed Shader/Pixel matrix on it to generate the 2nd frame. So the GPU overload for the 2nd frame is just to apply the Difference Matrix on the 1st frame, not to build it from scratch.



This technique is also used in Video compression methodologies. MPEG or Moving Picture Expert Group extensively uses these techniques where although the whole movie is consisting of say 10000 frames, the video itself does not need have all the frames separately because some of the frames are just having minor differences with their previous/Next frame. So instead of keeping the whole information of the frame, the compression technique actually keeps the reference frame and just records the changed info about the next frames. In decoding time, the dependent frame is created by Reference Frame + Changed Information. 

Now what part of it you don't understand?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The brain is only able to patch up the objects in focus. You will see that the other background objects appear dubled and/or blurred.
> 
> When you put a finger in front of your eyse and focus beyond it, you see that the fingers become doubled.
> 
> Have you noticed, that when you play GTA4 in 3D, only upto the player the image is truly 3D? Beyond that it appears bifurcated



Does GTA4 even supports stereoscopic 3d? Afaik, it doesn't have native support. And ofcourse titles not having native support will look bad in 3d mode.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Moral of the story is that we need parralex 3D to go mainstream before eye stran can be reduced. Active stereo is the most expensive and the most strenuous form out there. We are trying to force our brains into thinking we are looking through glass when we are actually looking at opaque light emitting devices right in front of us.



Parallex barrier has a lot of shortcomings. For instance, the viewer has to position himself/herself in a specific point to view correct depth. Since a parallex barrier has a number of slits to allow light to pass at different angles, the position of the eyes has to be such that two images are foccussed simultaneously in order to view depth.

Another shortcoming is that the horizontal pixel count is reduced by one half.
Its kind of a cheap implementation of 3d it hardly will be mainstream. 

*Nintendo 3ds* is a great example of a having a display with a parralex barrier enabling glass free 3d.

Real glass free 3d has to be a *lenticular display*. Here , instead of a barrier having a no. of slits, it has a refractive layer on top of the panel. This method relies on a display coated with a lenticular film. Lenticules are tiny lenses on the base side of a special film. The screen displays two sets of the same image. The lenses direct the light from the images to your eyes each eye sees only one image. Your brain puts the images together and you interpret it as a three-dimensional image.

This technology requires content providers to create special images for the effect to work. They must interlace the two sets of images together. If you were to try and view the video feed on a normal screen, you would see a blurry double image.

Here's a comparison between parralex barrier and lenticular method.

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/7618/220pxparallaxbarriervsl.png

You can clearly see that that the lenticular display has a wide source coming to each eye than the parralex method.This allows the user to switch positions more freely than the parralex based display. 

But lenticular displays are far expensive to make and will take sometime to get mainstream. So lenticular displays are the future cause they also provide more sense of depth than their parralex counterparts.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Tkin, why don't you check others' post before posting your misleading info? The AMD official link I've given, check it 1st before posting because I guess your level of knowledge is very limited in this field. In that list it is clearly mentioned that all the 5000 series and 6000 series cards are capable of
> *3D Gaming
> Bluray 3D
> 2D to 3D Video Conversion
> ...


You should try to read bit more, start here perhaps? Come back when you read this article:
ASUS VG236H 120Hz LCD Monitor 3D-Vision Set | ASUS VG236H,Review,3D Vision,120Hz,Widescreen,LCD,Monitor,ASUS VG236H BK/2MS/NA 120Hz Widescreen TN-Panel LCD Monitor with 3D-Vision Set Performance Review

3d vision cuts performance by a lot, about 40% in most games.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ What are you trying to say? First of all it does not justify anything about your misleading info posting that AMD does not support 3D gaming. It is actually strengthening each and every point I've said. 
It uses the same series of Asus monitor I've suggested and the review is pretty good about it. 
2ndly it also specified that frame rate drop in 3D for the 3D optimized games are just 30% in case of single 480 and just 11% in case of SLI. The games which were performing poorer, it is mentioned on the review that the reason is that the titles are older and not at all optimized for 3D vision. MAFIA II and Lost Planet II, the two new titles with *3D Vision ready* actually performed far better than the older title.

Here is the quote from the review itself:


> However, when 3D Vision is enabled the video frame rate usually decrease by about 50%. This is no longer the hardfast rule, thanks to '3D Vision Ready' game titles that offer performance optimizations. Mafia II proved that the 3D Vision performance penalty can be as little as 30% with a single GeForce GTX 480 video card, or a mere 11% in SLI configuration



So in case of a GTX 580, the loss will be lesser than 30% due to his higher processing power.

Again and again you are just posting garbage data, irrelevant of anything. I think we need to design a garbage collector for DIGIT forum. Buddy, at least read what you are posting. For processing the 2 images there is a overhead but it does not drop the performance by 50% or half. It is like 1/3 or 1/4 th at maximum.  Did I say that it is free of performance hit in any of my post? If I said then please point me. All I said is the performance hit will not be such will will reduce the performance to 50% of the original and your review is basically proving every bit of my word.

You need to understand a bit more.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ What are you trying to say? First of all it does not justify anything about your misleading info posting that AMD does not support 3D gaming. It is actually strengthening each and every point I've said.
> It uses the same series of Asus monitor I've suggested and the review is pretty good about it.
> 2ndly it also specified that frame rate drop in 3D for the 3D optimized games are just 30% in case of single 480 and just 11% in case of SLI.
> 
> ...


First of all stop selective quoting stuff from articles. AVP and LP2 showed less performance in sli 3d than in single gpu 3d, lost planet had 40% performance drop in sli, mafia 2 was the exception.
So read the article again, this time with glasses(2d) on.

Second, yes, about that optimization stuff, that review said it depends on games, so mafia 2 may scale 11%, but most other games won't, specially games that do not have optimizations. It does not depend on gpus, but on the games. 40% hit looks pretty significant to me. And a GTX480 is a very fast config, if it gets hit by 40-50% 580 will hit harder.

Third, yes you said it would not be 50%, maybe you meant 40%, that does not matter, anything over 20% is a significant hit.

Fourth, oh, do show us a single article with amd HD3d gaming review, I can show you dozens of nvidia 3d vision review, but lets see that amd hd3d gaming review. If its supported there is bound to be lot of articles on that.

Did you know this?


> There's one more limitation to bear in mind. Because AMD utilizes the HDMI 1.4a specification, which boasts a maximum TMDS throughput of 10.2 Gb/s, you can either game in stereo at 720p maxing out at 60 frames per second per eye, or you can game at 1080p with up to 24 frames per second per eye. That's actually pretty severe, considering we've been playing around with 5760x1080 using 3D Vision Surround and dual-link DVI connectors (each display running at 1920x1080). AMD says it'll transcend the shackles of HDMI 1.4a next year sometime when monitor vendors begin incorporating DisplayPort 1.2. A peak effective bandwidth of 17.28 Gb/s is enough to enable 1080p at 60 frames per eye.


Stereoscopic 3D With AMDâ€™s HD3D : AMD Radeon HD 6870 And 6850: Is Barts A Step Forward?

Enjoy 3d at 24FPS per eye(i.e 24 FPS).

Fifth, garbage collector? How low can you get? Foul mouthing won't win any debates, if you keep the hostility up I will just simply ignore you. Stop the childish rants.



vickybat said:


> Does GTA4 even supports stereoscopic 3d? Afaik, it doesn't have native support. And ofcourse titles not having native support will look bad in 3d mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty exciting, but anyway I heard, nintendo's 3d implementation hurts the eye a lot(which could very well be a myth), anyone had first hand experience with that?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Hey tkin buddy , i don't understand one thing. If 480 gets hit by 40%, how can 580 get hit by more ? Isn't 580 faster than 480?

Currently all 3d vision enabled games are optimised for stereoscopic 3d. lp2 is old and avp does not have native 3d support. So there will be a hit. 

Check out crysis 2 as it supports native 3d or you can even check batman arkham asylum. They are native 3d titles and almost all upcoming aaa titles will support 3d. So optimisations in software level ( ingame) will lead to lesser hits. No worries on that front mate.

Btw here's a small *article* on amd hd3d ingame capabilities by tomshardware. They visited amd's test centre and were kind of impressed.



tkin said:


> Looks pretty exciting, but anyway I heard, nintendo's 3d implementation hurts the eye a lot(which could very well be a myth), anyone had first hand experience with that?



Yup it hurts a bit but is manageable. Nothing serious. Glass free 3d also has shortcomings. Never experienced a 3ds but read numerous articles on its working.

Resident evil revelations is a good title supporting 3d on 3ds.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Hey tkin buddy , i don't understand one thing. If 480 gets hit by 40%, how can 580 get hit by more ? Isn't 580 faster than 480?
> 
> Currently all 3d vision enabled games are optimised for stereoscopic 3d. lp2 is old and avp does not have native 3d support. So there will be a hit.
> 
> ...


The 480 SLI gets hit by 40%, not the 480. Anyway enough about that, I hate it anyway, glasses are damn heavy, if the glasses become light like normal glasses I will buy it(along another 580). Also I have Myopia, so if I watch 3d without my glasses I get a massive headache, so I need some way to integrate 3d on my regular glasses, maybe clip on panels.

Some shops in kolkata have 3ds for sale, wish they would give demo(never asked though).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ I have the same problem as well. Maybe lenticular & parallex displays are the right ones for people like us having myopic eyesight (mine isn't that severe, its -0.25 for right eye and -0.5 dioptres for the left).

Ya shopping malls usually sell 3ds. They don't give demo of handheld gaming devices unlike their big console brothers.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 27, 2011)

3d is for aspiring blind. move on


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I have the same problem as well. Maybe lenticular & parallex displays are the right ones for people like us having myopic eyesight (mine isn't that severe, its -0.25 for right eye and -0.5 dioptres for the left).
> 
> Ya shopping malls usually sell 3ds. They don't give demo of handheld gaming devices unlike their big console brothers.


Yeah, I can't focus on the screen without my glasses, -1.5 and -0.5 in right and left eye, maybe because we have different powers in two eyes we can't focus.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2011)

Tkin, as Vicky said, all the 3D optimized games are pretty well playable in a single GTX 580. The article you have posted is actually 10 months old when 3D was just getting started for mainstream. Take Crysis 2 or Batman Arkham asylum under consideration, you'll see a considerable performance improvement. Stop the vain attempt to mislead people by providing older articles. Give us some valid data point based on GTX 580 and some newer optimize games where games are unplayable or the hit is 50%.

And why trying to prove my analysis wrong about the FPS reproduction? You don't understand it, fine....In all the articles including your's posted one it is clearly mentioned that the performance hit is because of unoptimized software or games, not because of hardware.

And regarding AMD's HD3D, just eat your word. 
Here is your post:


> AMD HD3D is for Blueray 3d only, no games support 3d with amd cards like nvidia, amd does not have any active program for 3d like 3d vision, 3d gamers will need to stick with nvidia.



Where you have mentioned that AMD support 3D but not optimized at all. But check my post, I have stated in in the 1st place.

And regarding AMD's 3D support, I don't need to show you anything. You are just behaving like a kid who has a GTX 580 and thinks that everything else is crap. Time to grow up and increase your knowledge a bit. I guess every one in this forum knows about AMD's 3D support. The tomshardware review you've posted itself explaining AMd's 3D support in detail. The review of the Viewsonic monitor there is also testing of AMD 3D. I think Vicky's article is also a very good example. Now please don't say that actually you were trying to say that AMD's 3D was not optimized for gaming, instead of they don't support. Wait a bit before commenting about AMD's performance in 3D. They are very new in this ground and need some time to be matured like nVidia. 
And one info, all the 3D monitors, supporting AMD HD3D, including the Viewsonic model, are having HDMI 1.4a connector, so your your *3D at 24 FPS* thing is not valid any more. All the initial problems with AMD 3D is getting sorted now a days. Their third party vendor TriDef's driver is also getting optimized and has shown performance very close to nVidia's 3D vision. In current time, nVidia is a better option no doubt but in future I don't think that gamers need to stick with only nVidia 3D.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2011)

@ *every member who are actively discussing 3D Gaming Rig here * - enough discussion on IPS vs TN and 3D.

*3D Gaming rig is here to stay *- like it or not  - we need to start something at some point and it's the starting point of the 3D Gaming rig - we won't drop it and personally I think it's a good step -  *if you don't prefer the 3D Gaming rig then move on  - no need to argue on this anymore.*

*If you have to say something about the components / config used in 3D Gaming rigs post your suggestions to improve it.*

*Keep the discussion limited to 3D Gaming and it's components only* and *avoid personal insults at all cost* - all of you have been warned.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, I remembered, one more thing, now for most configs you are suggesting FSP SAGA, its not available in kolkata, or most other cities, also smc sales them but do not give warranty, can you give an alternative below the main config, something in that price range.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't see many alternatives for FSP Saga II other than Corsair CX430


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> *AMD HD3D is for Blueray 3d only, no games support 3d with amd cards like nvidia,* amd does not have any active program for 3d like 3d vision, 3d gamers will need to stick with nvidia.



AMD HD3D Gaming



tkin said:


> Oh, I remembered, one more thing, now for most configs you are suggesting FSP SAGA, its not available in kolkata, or most other cities, also smc sales them but do not give warranty, can you give an alternative below the main config, something in that price range.



theitwares, primeabgb also keeps them.

and this thread is for reference. if someone isnt able to find them he can start his thread and we can adjust the config for him.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2011)

We will try to build a AMD based 3D config once the specific Monitors from Viewsonic and Acer is available. The Viewsonic one is not that costly, in US market the price is around $500. So expect it to be around 20-25k range here.

By the way, as pointed out by any members, if 3D TVs are used as Display for 3D movie/Games, then @ 1080P the resolution will be around 24 FPS if HDMI 1.4a is used as connecting medium due to the bandwidth limitation of it. 

Nvidia can also handle stereoscopic 3D on 3D TVs over HDMI 1.4a with the release of its 3DTV Play driver but it is only supported by newer cards with HDMI 1.4a standard support. But the worst part it *Nvidia also suffers from the 24 FPS limitation in Full HD/1080P contents, games or movie*. This problem is a general problem due to the limitation of HDMI 1.4a bandwidth, not specific to AMD or nVidia.

The current solution for it is using dual link DVI or DVI-D as the connector. If any TV/Display is having DVI-D connector, it will remove that 24 FPS problem but you can't transfer sound through DVI...a big problem in case of TVs.

However, newer 3D TVs will have Display port 1.2 standard with a maximum bandwidth of 17.28 Gb/s (10.2 Gbps is for HDMI 1.4a), sufficient for 60 FPS @ 1080P.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys got an interesting article on 3d. Any buyer going for a 3d rig or planning to have one must read it.

*Watching 3D: What's It Doing To Our Eyes and Brains?*


Btw *portal 2 now supports 3d vision*. So games are starting to natively support 3d. So yes, our guide needs a 3d config and the current one is a stepping stone. In other words, its a great config to start with.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Tkin, as Vicky said, all the 3D optimized games are pretty well playable in a single GTX 580. The article you have posted is actually 10 months old when 3D was just getting started for mainstream. Take Crysis 2 or Batman Arkham asylum under consideration, you'll see a considerable performance improvement. Stop the vain attempt to mislead people by providing older articles. Give us some valid data point based on GTX 580 and some newer optimize games where games are unplayable or the hit is 50%.



I disagree. have you actually played Metro 2033 maxed out Analytical AA in 3D?

nvidia recommends lowering settings at 1080p in 3D to medium and Advanced DOF off.

It is such a GPU hog.

Most other 3D optimized games run well on a single 580 because they are not GPU intensive. (batman without physx is not that intensive either).


Vickybat it is true GTA4 is not a 3D title. my example was to show image bifurcation and not how bad 3D is implemented without optimization.

The article you linked to shows many if not most of the current possible problems in 3D.
It is very good reading.

3D is definitely here to stay, but one who builds a 3D setup should invest in at least a 570 SLI or single 590 setup if he wants his setup to max out almost all games for the next 3 years.

3D has a long way to go too. The setup Jas suggested is a very good option sub-110k, but increase it to 125k and get a 590/570 SLI setup and the performance will be MUCH better.

BTW is anybody excited for the Crysis 2 DX11 and hi res texture patch? It should be out any time soon now.


----------



## chanchalchatt (Jun 27, 2011)

Hay Jaskanwar Singh pls suggest me a good 15"/16" Led monitor quickly 
Advanced thanks............


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where can i get a desktop mic, n wat price?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 28, 2011)

any computer shop. Should start from 100bucks.
I got mine free with a web cam. Got another el cheapo free one.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

oh... thnks for the info..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

chanchalchatt said:


> Hay Jaskanwar Singh pls suggest me a good 15"/16" Led monitor quickly
> Advanced thanks............



budget


----------



## chanchalchatt (Jun 28, 2011)

budget is 4k to 6k


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ Go for *Dell IN2020M @ 6.2k*. Good in the long run than any 15 or 16 incher.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Go for *Dell IN2020M @ 6.2k*. Good in the long run than any 15 or 16 incher.



agreed


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ jas you haven't put the 3d config yet?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2011)

^will put it on 1st July along with those updates that are decided.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2011)

Extreme Gamer, regarding your Metro performance in 3D, Metro itself is one of the most demanding (probably the most) DX11 title available currently. Even in 2D, in its highest setting with AAA Anti-aliasing a single GTX 580 cannot get past 35 FPS. So how can you expect it to be playable in 3D by setting everything in highest level. For 3D generation, GPU will have some penalty in performance, not 2 times but say around 1.X times. So it can't be a reason for not going for 3D without SLI setup. Here the problem is generic, not 3D or 2D related.
And if some future 3D games can stress GPU that much the I think 3D rig owner has the option to go for SLI by adding another 580.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> *AMD HD3D is for Blueray 3d only, no games support 3d with amd cards like nvidia,* amd does not have any active program for 3d like 3d vision, 3d gamers will need to stick with nvidia.


Count the number of games here:

*TriDef 3D Ignition - 3D Games*

*How it Works | iZ3D*

All these games will work with AMD HD3D over HDMI 1.4a 3DTVs (most) or HDMI 1.4a 3D monitors (very few).


----------



## aby geek (Jun 28, 2011)

but smc stocks the fsp tacen heavily . how much cost difference between saga II and cheapest tacen?

and yeah a good alternative for saga 500 is tagan 500w tirupathi was hinting a price of arnd 2500 while the box had arnd 4k.

so i think tagan 500 and 600 should be considered as they are a few hundreds costlier than saga 500.

also seasonic 400 is much better than corsair builder series.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Msi GTX 580 lightning @ 29k*

*Source*

*Zotac GTX 590 @ 38.5k*

*Source*
*
Msi 6990 @ 39k*

*Source*


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Msi GTX 580 lightning @ 29k*
> 
> *Source*


Its same also at SMC and they give free shipping.

PS: The pic of prime abgb is for lightning xtreme edtion but the card is the normal lightning.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ Yup extreme edition has 3gb vram and a reverse fan spinning technique to throw out the dust accumulated. The fan colour also changes when its thermally hot.

Btw, primeabgb is also providing free shipping. But smc is way better than them.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yup extreme edition has 3gb vram and a reverse fan spinning technique to throw out the dust accumulated. The fan colour also changes when its thermally hot.
> 
> Btw, primeabgb is also providing free shipping. But smc is way better than them.


But its not available here, if anyone imports it here it will be acro and smc will sell it first, now the wait(for like 50yrs) 

Yes,SMC is better, primeabgb delays shipping a lot.


----------



## aadi24 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Radeon HD 4670 or HD 5450?*

Hey everybody,

I am going for either Radeon HD 4670 or HD 5450 because my purpose is not gaming solely and i need a performance GPU, i may upgrade it later. 

I checked that 4670 is far better that 5450. But 5450 supports DirectX 11 while 4670 supports DX 10.1. I will be using Windows 7 and mainly multimedia purpose and basic gaming (old school fan!). 

Please help me out if i should go for Radeon HD 4670 or 5450?? I will be getting either between 2000-2500Rs range.


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Radeon HD 4670 or HD 5450?*



aadi24 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am going for either Radeon HD 4670 or HD 5450 because my purpose is not gaming solely and i need a performance GPU, i may upgrade it later.
> 
> ...


You can't play games with DX11 effects on 5450 as its too weak, so get the 4670 and play games.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

*@ aadi24*

 Go for 4670. Its far powerful. Besides 5450 is too weak to utilise dx11 in games.


----------



## aadi24 (Jun 29, 2011)

@vickybat @tkin

Guys thnx a lot, well i would've been going with HD 4670 but had a slight doubt with that DX compatibility thing.     

Thnx n enjoy!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

i think we should put Zotac GTX 560 2GB SLI for 26k in place of 580 in 3D rig. 
Zotac - GeForce GTX 560 2GB: Graphic Cards - Best Price Rs.12,999 - Compare India

updated front page. check it out.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think we should put Zotac GTX 560 2GB SLI for 26k in place of 580 in 3D rig.
> Zotac - GeForce GTX 560 2GB: Graphic Cards - Best Price Rs.12,999 - Compare India
> 
> updated front page. check it out.




Ya, I think it is a good option...even I was thinking of that. GTX 560 in SLI is more powerful than a single GTX 580 in terms of GPU performance, but was not recommended for its 1 GB frame buffer. Now with the 2 GB version it will allow us to get proper 3D depth along with the FPS performance.  
Although I didn't find out any 3D review, some nVidia Surround with 3 Display or 5760X1200 resolution, review is available for it and it completely out-shadowed a single GTX 580 1.5GB


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

cilus done.

check out rigs i put and suggest.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 1, 2011)

@jas: You Should Consider Gskill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR 4GBx2. It is CL9 Ram But Giving Performance Like CL8 & CL7 @ 4.1K
G.Skill SNIPER Series 1600MHz CL9 8GB Review - Introduction
[Memory] G.SKILL Sniper DDR3 1600MHz CL9 8GB Low Voltage Kit
Buy Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR RAM in Mumbai India

Only 1.25V


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> @jas: You Should Consider Gskill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR 4GBx2. It is CL9 Ram But Giving Performance Like CL8 & CL7 @ 4.1K
> G.Skill SNIPER Series 1600MHz CL9 8GB Review - Introduction
> [Memory] G.SKILL Sniper DDR3 1600MHz CL9 8GB Low Voltage Kit
> Buy Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR RAM in Mumbai India
> ...



great! and price is very good.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Is the Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz C7 Memory Kit available and what's the price?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is the Corsair Dominator 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz C7 Memory Kit available and what's the price?



Even if it will be available here it will be so expensive.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Quantity of expenses? They look and perform damn good.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think we should put Zotac GTX 560 2GB SLI for 26k in place of 580 in 3D rig.
> Zotac - GeForce GTX 560 2GB: Graphic Cards - Best Price Rs.12,999 - Compare India
> 
> updated front page. check it out.



That is a very good option indeed. Two 560 2gb non-ti sli is very powerful and may even eclipse a 6870 cf performance.

But i think you should give the* gtx 580 twin frozr II as an optional choice* in case the 2gb variants are not available. Its the next best choice for the particular pricepoint and good enough for fullhd 3d gaming.

Yesterday i was checking the *msi gtx 580 lightning extreme 3gb sli review* and boy o boy it decimated the tests even at 5760x 1600 resolutions. Even a 69702gb cfx was beaten handsdown and it consumed 10w less power than a standard 580 sli. But the price was sky high and still the 6970 2gb cf gave tremendous value. *It even beat amd in antialiasing performance.*

So you see vram does a world of good to multigpu scaling especially in higher resolutions. Both the 580 and 570 are very powerful gpu's but were severely lacking adequate vram.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> That is a very good option indeed. Two 560 2gb non-ti sli is very powerful and may even eclipse a 6870 cf performance.
> 
> But i think you should give the* gtx 580 twin frozr II as an optional choice* in case the 2gb variants are not available. Its the next best choice for the particular pricepoint and good enough for fullhd 3d gaming.
> 
> ...



580 Xe is it even faster than 590?


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> That is a very good option indeed. Two 560 2gb non-ti sli is very powerful and may even eclipse a 6870 cf performance.
> 
> But i think you should give the* gtx 580 twin frozr II as an optional choice* in case the 2gb variants are not available. Its the next best choice for the particular pricepoint and good enough for fullhd 3d gaming.
> 
> ...


Oh, $hit, now I think I should have waited, damn it 



Geek-With-Lens said:


> 580 Xe is it even faster than 590?


No, but a single card will be fastest GPU ever, at all resolutions, and the SLI will beat 6970CF by miles which the stock 580 sli beats barely, the extra vram helps, only for multi monitor users.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

batman right, still 6970 cfx hold tremendous value.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

It ultimately boils down how full your pocket is.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2011)

Exactly, 580 3xtreme 3gb sli is not everyone's cup of tea. Besides a 6970cfx can run all shader heavy titles in a multimonitor resolution and that too with aa on. And the icing on the cake is that you save half the price going for 6970cfx instead of a 580 3gb sli.

But hardocp gave 580 lightning extreme 3gb sli a gold award based on its pure performance and not value. They were not biased at all.

*@ jas*

Buddy did you read my previous post regarding the suggestion of 580 twin frozr II in the 3d setup as an optional purchase in case the zotac 2gb isn't available? There should be a single gpu setup as an option isn't it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jas*
> 
> Buddy did you read my previous post regarding the suggestion of 580 twin frozr II in the 3d setup as an optional purchase in case the zotac 2gb isn't available? There should be a single gpu setup as an option isn't it?



ok buddy. i will add it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Jas This Link Has Good Prices & information of Lian Li Case & Features.
Cabinets : LIAN LI is Back | Finest Quality Cases | Made In Taiwan - Page 2


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 2, 2011)

HD 6950/HD 6970 CFX still hold better VFM than any multi gpu setup


----------



## Skud (Jul 2, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Hey Jas This Link Has Good Prices & information of Lian Li Case & Features.
> Cabinets : LIAN LI is Back | Finest Quality Cases | Made In Taiwan - Page 2




Its listed at ITWares official site also. 




nilgtx260 said:


> HD 6950/HD 6970 CFX still hold better VFM than any multi gpu setup




Sure - price no bar -> SLI setup || VFM -> CFX setup


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2011)

Gaming Case Roundup - TechSpot Reviews
After Reading This Latest Review It came to a conclusion:
100$ Budget - Lian Li PC-K63 Or CM Storm Enforcer Best
150$ - 200$ - HAF X Or Haf 932 Best

So if Lian LI PC-K63 is a 100$ Case Then Why it is priced 7K @ Itwares?


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> Its listed at ITWares official site also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Gaming Case Roundup - TechSpot Reviews
> After Reading This Latest Review It came to a conclusion:
> 100$ Budget - Lian Li PC-K63 Or CM Storm Enforcer Best
> 150$ - 200$ - HAF X Or Haf 932 Best
> ...



LIAN LI Lancool First Knight PC-K63 W/ USB 3.0 Cabinet | eBay same here  In India, h/w pricing is stunning than anywhere in the world, we better start living in US 

now its confusing Sandy Bridge-E Delayed to January 2012: Sources | techPowerUp Ivy bridge ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 2, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> I agree
> now its confiusing Sandy Bridge-E Delayed to January 2012: Sources | techPowerUp Ivy bridge ?



Now if Sandy Bridge-E Delayed Then Ivy Bridge Will Also Be Delayed To Q3 2012.:C_cry:


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ he he I think this developers are expert in delaying anything


----------



## Skud (Jul 2, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Gaming Case Roundup - TechSpot Reviews
> After Reading This Latest Review It came to a conclusion:
> 100$ Budget - Lian Li PC-K63 Or CM Storm Enforcer Best
> 150$ - 200$ - HAF X Or Haf 932 Best
> ...




Probably because they are the sole distributors of the cases.


And someone going to change the heading, its July already?


----------



## tkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> Probably because they are the sole distributors of the cases.
> 
> 
> And someone going to change the heading, its July already?


No, there is one more distro of Lian LI in india: XTREME GRAFIX | Where Indian Gaming Is Rendered
This is the distro that supplies lian li to kolkata(MD comp).

Their channel partners: Our Partners | XTREME GRAFIX | Where Indian Gaming Is Rendered


----------



## aby geek (Jul 2, 2011)

Eight 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) Memory Kits For P67 Express, Rounded Up : The Same, But Different?

i hope this is helpful for the active suggesters


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

Time to make a Liano Based config 

AMD A8-3850 @ 7000 - most powerful desktop APU so far !
2x G-Skill 4GB Ram ( Model F3-16000CL9D-4GBRL 2000 Mhz ) @ 5000 -8GB DDR3 200 MHz - so cheap ! and is perfect for A75 mobos - will support 1866 Mhz speed easily.
Gigabyte GA-A75-D3H @ 7100 - Best match for for A8-3850 APU and those speedy rams 

Seagate 500GB @ 7200.12 @1900
LG/Samsung 22X SATA DVD @900

FSP Saga II 500W @ 2000
Zebronics Bijli (w.o psu ) @ 1100
APC 600VA @ 1800

Samsung Myst Eco B2030 @ 6.1k

Logitech KB-200 @ 400
Gigabyte GM-M6800 @ 700

Logitech Z313 @ 1000

Total : 34600


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ At those prices, llano barely makes sense. I mean our 35k config posted by jas has a phenom 2 x4 840 with a radeon 6850.

I don't think the llano config can match that both in terms of cpu and gpu power. Incidently if you add a 6850 to the llano config, then the processor gpu has nothing to do and sits idle.

So it doesn't make that much sense at 14k for board + processor. Should have been within 10k imo.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2011)

@vickybat: 
In case you didnt know, 8x MSAA is as good as 16x CSAA, where the former is a lot more taxing than the latter.

They did not apply AMD's EDAA, which is a superior method of AA in terms of smoothing vs MSAA. the disadvantage of MSAA is that it applies on everything and can fuzz out textures at times(although not as much as supersampling)

Nvidia's CSAA was used in the test but AMDs EDAA test was not. I do not find that a fair comparision.

Also:



> When we compare MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI to Radeon HD 6970 CFX the water becomes more murky. There is over a $500 difference between these two setups. For $500 more, you get 1GB more of RAM per GPU with the MSI Lightning XE video cards, versus the HD 6970 video cards. While this was a big improvement over standard GTX 580's, it is less of an improvement over two 6970 video cards, which already have a good amount of RAM on them. For the most part, these two setups will perform very similar, except in some specific cases depending on the game. [Only]In F.E.A.R. 3 there was quite a big advantage with the MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI.
> ____
> If you are dead set on a GTX 580 variant, it doesn't get any better than two MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB video cards in SLI. The performance is the fastest out there, the gameplay experience is the best out there, and the extra RAM really proved itself. MSI has once again shown us that they can make GeForce GTX 580 SLI better. If you are not dead set on a GTX 580 however, and are open to other alternatives, ahem, AMD, well then you might find that saving $500 is a lot sweeter for a little sacrifice in performance.
> 
> MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI is tremendously expensive, but it is also a gaming enthusiast's dream.



Dont take me wrong. I am not trying to bash those cards. I am just trying to understand what you mean by those cards beating AMD in AA.

Only comparing AA numbers isnt enough. 8xMSAA (supersampling) is as good as 16x CSAA (Coverage sampling).

Image Quality - ATI vs. NVIDIA

How To Choose the Right Anti-Aliasing Mode for Your GPU - Tested

-----------------------------

I found this:

*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/06/30/amd-a8-3850-review/1


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the info mate. Much appreciated. I'll look more into amd's EDAA.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2011)

No problem, anything to help clear misconceptions 

EDIT: EDAA is actually an option under AMD's CFAA. its called CFAA-Edge detect.

*enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2008/07/20/amds_ati_radeon_hd_4800_series_custom_filtering_aa

Quite an old article, but the Control Centre has definitely changed a lot now.


----------



## Skud (Jul 3, 2011)

@tkin: Thanks for the information.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> Time to make a Liano Based config
> 
> AMD A8-3850 @ 7000 - most powerful desktop APU so far !
> 2x G-Skill 4GB Ram ( Model F3-16000CL9D-4GBRL 2000 Mhz ) @ 5000 -8GB DDR3 200 MHz - so cheap ! and is perfect for A75 mobos - will support 1866 Mhz speed easily.
> ...



buddy i think we should not miss a 6670 for asymmetric crossfire 
and TP i think we should not add those costliest mobo and APU. launch price is high. 

so what you think of this -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3650|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2000
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6670|5600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|34000
what say? 

i mentioned a 1600mhz 4gb single stick. users may oc it to run at 1866.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ But jas that assymetric cf isn't scaling good now and sometimes the scaling is negative. Its still a lot lot slower than a 6850 that we have in our 35k config.

So going for this now doesn't make any sense. I think we should wait for prices to fall. Then it will be a good choice.

The a6 has less no. of shaders i guess around 320 to be precise.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ you're right - A Liano based config may not look like VFM right now but many branded PC builders are launching their liano based pc's and we should keep at-least one Liano based here just as a reference only.

If someone wants to get a liano based config or not is another question and it's better to leave the choice upon the customer - in here we can and should only suggest the best possible Liano based config so if someone wants to get a liano based config don't has to research too much and can get a good idea as how to start building his liano based rig.

@ Jas - config looks great - i just wanted to make the best possible Liano based config specially the cpu+mobo+ram combination 

BTW, here's my correction for the Liano based rig :



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A8-3850|7000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-16000CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6670|5600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
*Total*
|35700
Just include A8-3850 and those 2000 Mhz ram - so user can have the most powerful APU possible to play with and don't have to worry much about getting his ram to 1866 Mhz speed - 2000 Mhz should operate at 1866 Mhz without any bios setting modification and always has more headroom to OC the most powerful Liano APU.

So just by spending Rs. 1.7k more we can get the most powerful Lano based config right out of the box


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2011)

If You will add discrete graphics solution in Liano rig then what is the use of integrated gpu ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ But jas that assymetric cf isn't scaling good now and sometimes the scaling is negative. Its still a lot lot slower than a 6850 that we have in our 35k config.
> 
> So going for this now doesn't make any sense. I think we should wait for prices to fall. Then it will be a good choice.
> 
> The a6 has less no. of shaders i guess around 320 to be precise.



buddy asymmetric cfx performs very good in dx11 games. prob is with dx10/9 games. maybe amd will fix the issue. 

and i am not going to replace that 35k config. we are just giving llano for reference.



Geek-With-Lens said:


> If You will add discrete graphics solution in Liano rig then what is the use of integrated gpu ?



the thing is - Asymmetric Crossfire
AnandTech - The AMD A8-3850 Review: Llano on the Desktop



topgear said:


> ^^ you're right - A Liano based config may not look like VFM right now but many branded PC builders are launching their liano based pc's and we should keep at-least one Liano based here just as a reference only.
> 
> If someone wants to get a liano based config or not is another question and it's better to leave the choice upon the customer - in here we can and should only suggest the best possible Liano based config so if someone wants to get a liano based config don't has to research too much and can get a good idea as how to start building his liano based rig.
> 
> ...



very nice.

but no such ram model exists buddy.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

*@ jas*

Then its okay. 

But this assymetric crossfire is still in its infancy. You cannot add a discrete card higher than 6670 without disabling the integrated gpu.

For example , adding a 6750 or higher card will render the igp useless and assymetric cf doesn't kick in here. Maybe future llano iterations will address this issue but not now.

So imo a 20-25 llano config makes sense and not higher than that. It will be a total waste of money because much better parts can be had at current llano's pricepoint. I don't think a user will be interested in desktop llano now unless the price falls.

In other words, llano is strictly a mainstream platform i.e good multimedia computing meant for the masses but is currently wrongly priced.

As *topgear *said, we can keep it as a reference and when price falls , we can edit it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ same thinking.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> But this assymetric crossfire is still in its infancy. You cannot add a discrete card higher than 6670 without disabling the integrated gpu.



thats why we put a 6670 only


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ Yes but still the combination is lot lot slower than a 6850 that we have in our 35k config. That's why i was differing. 

But anyway you can put it for reference.

Btw buddy, you didn't update the 3d config with a 580 tf II as an option?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 4, 2011)

Look at this NEW * NZXT Havik 140 CPU *cooler it looks Super and perform well too.
*Reviews *
Hardwaresecrets
Neoseeker
Legitreviews

NZXT HAVIK 140 Installation (Intel) 
[YOUTUBE]YPKOeOZd-Yw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterkd (Jul 4, 2011)

^Reviews are good
is it available in india??


----------



## Tenida (Jul 4, 2011)

^^I think no.Its newly launched product though.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yes but still the combination is lot lot slower than a 6850 that we have in our 35k config. That's why i was differing.
> 
> But anyway you can put it for reference.
> 
> Btw buddy, you didn't update the 3d config with a 580 tf II as an option?



i forgot. thanks for reminding. i will update it along with llano config. 



Tenida said:


> Look at this NEW * NZXT Havik 140 CPU *cooler it looks Super and perform well too.
> *Reviews *
> Hardwaresecrets
> Neoseeker
> ...



thanks for info.


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2011)

If priced properly, it would be a serious VFM contender.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

^BTW that cooler looks very nice too


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

12 Heatpipes? Me likes, anyway vertical orientation looks like could interfere with top pci card, but good none the less.


----------



## venram87700 (Jul 4, 2011)

Guys just got myself a new beast the msi twin frozr ii hd 6950 2 gb gfx card got it from prime abgb today for 16000 will install it in my pc tomorrow i also got 3 cooler master fans two with led 1 without led will take pictures and post it once i have the beast installed on my comp... Cheers !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jul 4, 2011)

^^congo.post some pics of the monster.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> Guys just got myself a new beast the msi twin frozr ii hd 6950 2 gb gfx card got it from prime abgb today for 16000 will install it in my pc tomorrow i also got 3 cooler master fans two with led 1 without led will take pictures and post it once i have the beast installed on my comp... Cheers !!!!!!!!!!! :d


Nice, any reason not to buy the 6950 TFIII Power edition?


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> Guys just got myself a new beast the msi twin frozr ii hd 6950 2 gb gfx card got it from prime abgb today for 16000 will install it in my pc tomorrow i also got 3 cooler master fans two with led 1 without led will take pictures and post it once i have the beast installed on my comp... Cheers !!!!!!!!!!! :d




Congrats!!! And same question as tkin: why not the TFIII?


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> buddy asymmetric cfx performs very good in dx11 games. prob is with dx10/9 games. maybe amd will fix the issue.
> 
> and i am not going to replace that 35k config. we are just giving llano for reference.
> 
> ...



got the model name from lynx but you're right there's no such model and I have made a mistake as well - it's not a 4GB single stick rather it's 2x 2GB sticks and I think this is the right model name for this 2000 Mhz Kit 

G-Skill *F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD* (2Gx2)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> Guys just got myself a new beast the msi twin frozr ii hd 6950 2 gb gfx card got it from prime abgb today for 16000 will install it in my pc tomorrow i also got 3 cooler master fans two with led 1 without led will take pictures and post it once i have the beast installed on my comp... Cheers !!!!!!!!!!! :d



congrats. now for some serious oc action?



topgear said:


> got the model name from lynx but you're right there's no such model and I have made a mistake as well - it's not a 4GB single stick rather it's 2x 2GB sticks and I think this is the right model name for this 2000 Mhz Kit
> 
> G-Skill *F3-16000CL9D-4GBTD* (2Gx2)



i think then that 1600mhz ram will suffice?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

For an AMD setup 1600Mhz will suffice because their CPUs are not strong enough to use all the bandwidth they have available.

In fact HT 3.1 has over twice the bandwidth vs QPI lol.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> For an AMD setup 1600Mhz will suffice because their CPUs are not strong enough to use all the bandwidth they have available.
> 
> In fact HT 3.1 has over twice the bandwidth vs QPI lol.



see this -
AnandTech - The AMD A8-3850 Review: Llano on the Desktop
we are talking of integrated gpu. it likes more speed.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that.

Obviously that is expected. GDDR5 is a much faster architecture than DDR3.

I thought you were referring to CPU performance


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 5, 2011)

NZXT Source 210 Elite With USB 3.0 (A Cheapstake Case)
NZXT Source 210 Elite Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp

Will Be Available @ PrimeABGB.
NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet


----------



## Tenida (Jul 5, 2011)

As you all know gigabyte/msi z68 full atx board with virtue is not available in kolkata.Should i go for ASUS z68 vpro but i am afraid of rashi people.GUYS TELL ME WHAT SHOULD I.DO????


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

Asus is the best option If u need Virtue...


----------



## venram87700 (Jul 5, 2011)

Will certainly post the pics once i install it will hopefully be done by today eve ... @tkin and topgear
cudnt get the TF III anywhere in the market and even after searching the whole of lamington rd market for the card the only place i got the card available was Prime and they also only had 1 piece of this card in stock the other place i asked said that they did not stock any high end cards and that if i payed an advance amt they will have it shipped over from chennai in 3 days and have it ready for me i did not have that much time in hane coz of office and also heard that TF III would have cost around 2K more infact buying this card and the fans ive already blown my whole month's salary in 1 shot bt anyways hope this card will satisfy all my needs till now until i need another card all i can do is keep my fingers crossed
and also the quote i got for the MSI HD 6970was 21K from another vendor and the ASUS version of 6950 is also 18K


----------



## Cilus (Jul 5, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Oh that.
> 
> Obviously that is expected. GDDR5 is a much faster architecture than DDR3.
> 
> I thought you were referring to CPU performance




From where did you get GDDR5 ram? The review Jas has given also showing DDR3 ram performance. The AMD integrated GPU in Llano does not use separate GDDR5 memory, it uses the same DDR3 memory your system is using, with same king of X86-X64 memory architecture as the processor. Actually all we are trying to highlight that with more higher clocked DDR3 memory, the IGP performance of Llano GPU is also getting increased.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 5, 2011)

No, that is not what I menat.

I meant that if the IGPU would get dedicated GDDR5 VRAM, it would perform better due to higher speeds and data transfer rates vs the DDR3 system RAM that is being used.

An 3600Mhz (900 actual, Afterburner report as 1800) GDDR5 would be faster than 2Ghz (1000 Actual) DDR3 RAM.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya, that is actually the next plan from the motherboard manufacturers like ECS, Asrock and Gigabyte. They are gonna provide minimum of 128 MB GDDR3 memory (not sure if GDDR5 has been planned or not) to increase memory bandwidth.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think then that 1600mhz ram will suffice?



If we can suggest 2000 Mhz ram why stick with 1600 Mhz and read this :



> Across our seven titles we found that on average DDR3-1600 resulted in a 12.6% increase in performance over DDR3-1333 at 1024 x 768. Moving up to higher resolutions only increased the advantage by under 2%. Using DDR3-1866 showed around a 20% increase in performance over DDR3-1333.


 - source

So why would we want to sacrifice 7.4% performance just for 500 bucks but if you are sure that G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL can run at 1866 Mhz feel free to suggest it for Liano rigs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> If we can suggest 2000 Mhz ram why stick with 1600 Mhz and read this :
> 
> - source
> 
> So why would we want to sacrifice 7.4% performance just for 500 bucks but if you are sure that G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL can run at 1866 Mhz feel free to suggest it for Liano rigs



TP i know. but i wasnt able to find a single 4gb 2000mhz stick. thats why. 

and G.skill rams are good overclockers.


----------



## venram87700 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Guys ive Posted the pics of my rig just follow the link to see them

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ing-my-brand-spankin-new-rig.html#post1444890

CHEERS !!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

venram87700 said:


> Hey Guys ive Posted the pics of my rig just follow the link to see them
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ing-my-brand-spankin-new-rig.html#post1444890
> 
> CHEERS !!!!!!!!



This is a general discussion thread. Please dont post links which are off-topic here.
Thanks


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi frnd the price quoted in this thread is very much lower than actual market price for example smc's price for razer cyclosa gaming bundle is 2699, itwares price for fsp saga 500w psu is 2300. There may be some guys like me in this forum which belongs to rural area, who can get these produts from online purchasing only(in my area u can find only iball cabinate with inbuild psu & intex speakars n according to retaliers in my area these products are best). So it is my humble request that please include the online price from only reputed websites and along with this also tell us which website is quoting lowest price for perticular product


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Hi frnd the price quoted in this thread is very much lower than actual market price for example smc's price for razer cyclosa gaming bundle is 2699, itwares price for fsp saga 500w psu is 2300. There may be some guys like me in this forum which belongs to rural area, who can get these produts from online purchasing only(in my area u can find only iball cabinate with inbuild psu & intex speakars n according to retaliers in my area these products are best). So it is my humble request that please include the online price from only reputed websites and along with this also tell us which website is quoting lowest price for perticular product



actually smc had saga II 500 in stock for 2k. but now removed!
FSP No Stock

all prices are from smc or theitwares or primeabgb.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TP i know. but i wasnt able to find a single 4gb 2000mhz stick. thats why.
> 
> and G.skill rams are good overclockers.



all right buddy - you've got the green signal


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

I know tables look good, but here, with so many tables, it looks all mashed up like potatoes, I mean the first page.

We need to do something about it, cuz it isn't a stand-out, I mean attractive to the eye at all.

Any ideas? Mods got any special tools for this? Some table with thinner lines or bigger sized tables?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

Instead of the Lian Li cabby in 130k rig, why not suggest a CM Haf 912? Wont it be better+ its around Rs.1400 cheaper


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Haf 912 has problems incorporating large cards. Interferes with hdd cages.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> all right buddy - you've got the green signal



thanks buddy 



comp@ddict said:


> I know tables look good, but here, with so many tables, it looks all mashed up like potatoes, I mean the first page.
> 
> We need to do something about it, cuz it isn't a stand-out, I mean attractive to the eye at all.
> 
> Any ideas? Mods got any special tools for this? Some table with thinner lines or bigger sized tables?



hmm, you are right.

ok then everyone post ideas on how to make the front page look nice.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 7, 2011)

why not thermalteke level 1o in the 130k rig?

for the person wth such a budget 3k matter even if it goes over?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Its just for reference. If a person needs a better cabinet, then we can suggest that in his/her thread.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Haf 912 has problems incorporating large cards. Interferes with hdd cages.


Can anyone measure the distance of the hdd cage of K62 and rear pci bracket? And also you can't slid the card in at an angle by putting the front of the card through the hdd cage first cause modern pci slots require the card to be pushed in vertically.


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2011)

Officially its 290mm. If you need finer measurements, then wait a couple of days.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> Officially its 290mm. If you need finer measurements, then wait a couple of days.


The 580 lightning is 305mm in length. So we need a full tower case after all.


----------



## Skud (Jul 7, 2011)

The first PCI-x slot can take cards up to 440mm long. So in a single card config no problem, but SLI is out of question.

Here's the official pic:-



Spoiler



*www.lancoolpc.com/tw/product/upload/image/k62/pc-k62-f.jpg



In any case, if we are spending almost 50-60k for graphics alone, its better to go for a full tower case.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice, I think it will fit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2011)

> ok then everyone post ideas on how to make the front page look nice.



anyone?

guys whats difference b/w WLED and LED?
IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED | Dell India
IN2020M 50.8cm (20 inch) HD Monitor with LED | Dell India
both 6k.

Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED --Free Shipp
2020 was previously 6.2k at smc. now not mentioned.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2011)

Divide the First post in 4 different posts :

*First post* will contain the Links to the config pages and names of the contributors.
*Second Post* will contain 20-40k configs - 5 in Total
*Third Post* Will Contain 50-85k configs - 4 in total
*Fourth Post* will contain 100k-135k configs - 3 in total

ask ico to insert 3 blank posts after the first one on the 1st page

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WLED stands for - White LED is a cheaper technology and uses only white LED as the backlight and consumes less power than normal LED displays - on the other hand normal LED monitors uses of red, green, and blue Led as the backlight and can produce more accurate colors but it consumes more power as well - that's all I know .

One weird thing is the Wled monitor you mentioned has more power consumption compared to the normal LED monitor - it may be a typo on the webpage or may be not so it would be better if some other members can clarify the difference between WLED and normal LED


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> anyone?
> 
> guys whats difference b/w WLED and LED?
> IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED | Dell India
> ...



WLED stands for White LED and a normal LED stands for RGB LED. WLED is cheap to manufacture and are inferior than RGB LED displays. In LED back-lit displays the LED sensors are consisting of millions of light emitting element arrays and each of the array element produce all the color shades between black and white to back-lit the display. But in 1st generation LED displays which are also called *WLED* as the each of the array modules is consisting of a single light emitting sensors capable of generating white light and different shades of gray. As a result they are not able to generate exact white colors and actually produces different shades of yellow which is very close to white but bot white light, causing color Bleeding issues.

On the other hands, in RGBLED display, each of the array element is consisting of three light emitting sensors capable of generating three primary colors Red, Green and Blue respectively. Now the combination of these different intensities of three primary colors can produce much better shades and very near reproduction of white light. That's why RGB LEDs are better than WLED. But they consumes little more power than WLED as each array element is having 3 sensors.

WLED displays has found their path in Laptop LED displays as their manufacturing cost less and consumes less power. But if you are going for a desktop LED then RGB LED is the way to go.
WLED display.

Topgear sorry...didn't see your post.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Cilus said:


> WLED stands for White LED and a normal LED stands for RGB LED. WLED is cheap to manufacture and are inferior than RGB LED displays. In LED back-lit displays the LED sensors are consisting of millions of light emitting element arrays and each of the array element produce all the color shades between black and white to back-lit the display. But in 1st generation LED displays which are also called *WLED* as the each of the array modules is consisting of a single light emitting sensors capable of generating white light and different shades of gray. As a result they are not able to generate exact white colors and actually produces different shades of yellow which is very close to white but bot white light, causing color Bleeding issues.
> 
> On the other hands, in RGBLED display, each of the array element is consisting of three light emitting sensors capable of generating three primary colors Red, Green and Blue respectively. Now the combination of these different intensities of three primary colors can produce much better shades and very near reproduction of white light. That's why RGB LEDs are better than WLED. But they consumes little more power than WLED as each array element is having 3 sensors.
> 
> ...


^^ Nice write up, one question, does all manufacturers list the LED type in their monitor specification page? Cause I didn't remember seeing any, I think they put only LED for RGB LED and WLED for white led.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

@TG & Cilus:- thanks for the information. Was not aware of the same.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for info cilus and TP. 



topgear said:


> Divide the First post in 4 different posts :
> 
> *First post* will contain the Links to the config pages and names of the contributors.
> *Second Post* will contain 20-40k configs - 5 in Total
> ...



ok. will pm ico.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Cilus said:


> WLED stands for White LED and a normal LED stands for RGB LED. WLED is cheap to manufacture and are inferior than RGB LED displays. In LED back-lit displays the LED sensors are consisting of millions of light emitting element arrays and each of the array element produce all the color shades between black and white to back-lit the display. But in 1st generation LED displays which are also called *WLED* as the each of the array modules is consisting of a single light emitting sensors capable of generating white light and different shades of gray. As a result they are not able to generate exact white colors and actually produces different shades of yellow which is very close to white but bot white light, causing color Bleeding issues.
> 
> On the other hands, in RGBLED display, each of the array element is consisting of three light emitting sensors capable of generating three primary colors Red, Green and Blue respectively. Now the combination of these different intensities of three primary colors can produce much better shades and very near reproduction of white light. That's why RGB LEDs are better than WLED. But they consumes little more power than WLED as each array element is having 3 sensors.
> 
> ...






Thanks a lot for this. Very informative and nice 

Rep added


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^ Nice write up, one question, does all manufacturers list the LED type in their monitor specification page? Cause I didn't remember seeing any, I think they put only LED for RGB LED and WLED for white led.


Yes, you are right...normal LED stands for RGB LED displays. Unless WLED is not mentioned specifically, it is a RGB LED display.

thetechfreak, thanks man


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2011)

guys ico created 4 extra posts. time to beautify the front 

price upped to 6.6k for 2030


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice, now fill them up quickly.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2011)

ckeck out!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Excellent work buddy. The front page now looks way way better. Just teach me how you did it cause i might be needing the tricks for my next ordeal. *Pm me*


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice work, Jas. Just correct the spelling of Contributions...


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

@ Jas, excellent work, really nicely done.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

@Jas, excelente..


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2011)

Now the front page looks more professional 

BTW, here goes another config from me 

The Ultra Basic Rig ( Download/Music Box, Light Gaming / Movie Watching / Office apps )

AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 2700
Biostar A780L3 @ 2400
Acer H163wa @ 3800
2GB Transcend/Kingston 1333 Mhz Value Series @ 900
Seagate 320GB 7200.12 @ 1900
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 900
Zebronics Bijli with PSu @ 1500
TVS Champ @ 250
Basic Optical Mouse @ 150
UPS Zebronics / Digital 600VA @ 1200
Basic Zebronics Headphones @ 200

Total = 15900

The aim of building this is to keep the cost and power consumption as low as possible and on the other hand if a user wants some upgrade he can upgrade it easily.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks everyone. 
topgear ok i will put it. 
batman i will pm you.

GUYS AGAIN MODIFIED. COMMENTS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

@Jas

The HDD mentioned by topgear is a bit overpriced. I bought a 500 GB Seagate 7200.12 for Rs.1900 so the mentioned HDD should be made around Rs.1600

PS: The config is just perfect. Make it the lowest rig


----------



## Piyush (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks everyone.
> topgear ok i will put it.
> batman i will pm you.
> 
> GUYS AGAIN MODIFIED. COMMENTS.



if you are talking about the layout, then its looking even better

but just one thing
you see, the 70k rig is termed as high end gaming and 100k rig is also termed as the same
there should be some difference i think
your turn...


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

70k = High end gaming rig
100k = Ultra high end gaming rig
130k = OMG Awesome gaming rig
180k = Batman's gaming rig 
250k = God's gaming rig(a.k.a The Great Flood)


----------



## Tenida (Jul 9, 2011)

Quite funny


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ya We Can Create A No Budget Rig. Ultimateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

^well there was one earlier. 
it was - *Budget? Whats that!*
*@all* want to redo it?

and please comment on more modified front too.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138637-pc-buying-guide-july-2011-a.html
was yesterday one better or this?


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^well there was one earlier.
> it was - *Budget? Whats that!*
> *@all* want to redo it?
> 
> ...


It looks pretty good now, keep it, don't overdo it.

And regarding no budget rig, make one and name it God's Gaming Rig. Just do it, a little bit of humor is always welcome, indian car forums have dedicated threads for koenigsegg and bugattis, not like anyone will buy it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> @all want to redo it?


 No. A 200k is *max* Anything above that is overdoing


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No. A 200k is *max* Anything above that is overdoing


Why not the option? The parts are there, and people buy them, there are people in kolkata who have GTX580 slis and even one guy has a 5970 quad fire.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> 70k = High end gaming rig
> 100k = Ultra high end gaming rig
> 130k = OMG Awesome gaming rig
> 180k = Batman's gaming rig
> 250k = God's gaming rig(a.k.a The Great Flood)



250K 

lol, & people of Africa are starving


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

Two people in this forum have spent over 1.8l on a PC. I spent 2L on only core components, and another guy got 2.25l Complete system...

I think over 1.5l rigs should be there.


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2011)

well, I am of the opinion that if someone is actually spending 1.5 lakhs on a PC, he would know his stuff. No need of adding such a configuration just for the sake of it although nothing wrong in adding it if you want to.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2011)

masterkd said:


> isn't initial setup for using physx card with amd gpu is heck of a deal..it requires some dummy monitor setup and software crack, right?


I think I mentioned earlier that it is a hassle free setup and no dummy dual monitor setup is necessary. SO I am writing how to do it

1. First download the latest nVidia and AMD card drivers. PhysX can also be downloaded from nVidia site.

2. Download the latest PhysX mod 1.04ff from *here*.

3. Download guru3D Driver sweeper. It is not available in guru3D anymore. You can download it from *Softpedia*.

3. Now use Driver Sweeper to uninstall all the Display related Driver from AMD and nVidia.

4. Restart your system

5. Now install the AMD card driver, it is gonna be your main gaming card.

6. Now install the nVidia driver and PhysX driver.

7. Use the MOD as Administrator (Right Click -> Run as Administrator)  to patch all the necessary files and registry.

8. Extend the display assigned to NVIDIA GPU. Or make sure it is extended already.

*Special Notes*
1. If you update PhysX System Software after using the mod, you should use it again to patch the updated PhysX files.
2. It is safe to use the mod several times - all needed files will be patched only once.
3. If you still have problems with fake displays and desktop extension, try to delete a fake display and create it again.
4. To let the mod correctly patch all needed files on x64 versions of Windows XP/2003, install KB942589 hotfix first.

*Driver Update Guide*
The mod is easier to do if you update drivers without uninstalling first. install Nvidia drivers and reboot. Detect Nvidia display in screen resolution settings but do not extend the desktop to it. Run driver install again, do not reboot, update Physx ss if required do not reboot. Run mod and reboot. Enable hw Physx and check it works could not be easier. Check desktops have not automatically been extended just to make sure.

If you want more info, visit *here*.

Here is the Tomshardware review on *Hybrid PhysX setup*.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Nice one Cilus... But to add physX card with a Nvidia card as the main GPU?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Nice one Cilus... But to add physX card with a Nvidia card as the main GPU?



Then just install the nVidia Display driver and PhysX driver. In the nVidia Control panel you wil have the option to chose the PhysX card. No Mod needed.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

^^wont the sys take it as Sli?


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you can disable SLI from the driver CP.


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2011)

Nopes. As long as they are not connected by the SLI Bridge. Also in the Forceware control panel, the GPUs can be designated tasks.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2011)

Megamind, you are mixing up things. in PhysX, normally the setup is a powerful GPU for main gaming and a standard GPU for PhysX...like GTX 560 Ti and a GTS 450. Now for SLI you need two exactly same cards, otherwise it won't work, no matter you are using SLI bridge or not.
But if you are going for SLI of say GTX 560 Ti, then dedicated PhysX card is not that necessary, two power GPU in SLI mode can easily handle PhysX. Only catch here is that PhysX calculation will not be dedicated to a single card, both of 'em will process both Gaming and PhysX calculation.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Megamind, you are mixing up things. in PhysX, normally the setup is a powerful GPU for main gaming and a standard GPU for PhysX...like GTX 560 Ti and a GTS 450. Now for SLI you need two exactly same cards, otherwise it won't work, no matter you are using SLI bridge or not.


Ya i knew that.. 
To add a PhysX card, do v need sli bridge connector?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

No. No bridge needed. SLI bridge is used only to communicate framebuffer data.

Rest is done via PCIe slot.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

*@TP*
a little modification -

*Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|900
*HDD*
|WDC Green 500GB|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|16000
what say?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No. No bridge needed. SLI bridge is used only to communicate framebuffer data.
> 
> Rest is done via PCIe slot.


Ok.. i was thinking bridge was needed.. Thats why was bugging Cilus..



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@TP*
> a little modification -
> 
> *Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*
> ...



Jassy, Well shrunk.. 
Basic headphones avail very cheap like,
beetel - 70/-
I-Ball - 100/-(decent for chatting apps.)
Can roundup to 16k..  Rest is fine IMO..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 9, 2011)

ok guys, give some ideas on our special - God's Gaming Rig 



MegaMind said:


> Ok.. i was thinking bridge was needed.. Thats why was bugging Cilus..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks buddy. edited it to 100 bucks.

what to include -
990x + gigabyte g1.killer or 2600k?
BTW from this i remember what about adding a EVGA SR2 Classified


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

This one will possibly be greater than ***'s Rig:

SR2 Classified
2x hexa Core Xeon X5600 series CPUs
48GB 2400mhz Corsair Dom GT (8GB kits available at their store, so 6 kits lol)
Silverstone 1500W PSU
GTX 580 3GB 3-Way SLI (scales much better than quad SLI)
Creative X-Fi Titanium HD/Audiophile (Same thing. name varies by region)
Danger Den 29 series super full tower acrylic case(mountain mods cases are also good.XSPC is also an option)
Logitech's replacement for Z-5500 (available in USA but not india atm)
Sennheiser HD 650/800 (different sound signatures completely)
Logitech G19 KB
Logitech G700 Mouse
Razer hydra
3x 27/30" 2560x1600 Monitors (or 1200px 3 3D)
Some desktop headphones amplifier

Add moar to it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ availability of silverstone psu might be an issue. Corsair AX 1200 is more than enough.
Gpu should be 3 msi gtx 580 lightning 3gb trisli.

Should refrain from using server cpu's. I think sandybridge-e or the socket 2011 will be the ideal platform for this kind of rig.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This one will possibly be greater than ***'s Rig:
> 
> SR2 Classified
> 2x hexa Core Xeon X5600 series CPUs
> ...


Ok, I am adding.

For cards, give GTX580 Lightnings or Asus Matrix Platinum
Audio card can be Xonar Essence XTX
For KB go with Steelseries 7GV2
Mouse should be Logitech G9X
3x120Hz panels, for surround 3d, add the nvidia 3d kit.
Since we don't get silverstone smps here give the ax1200 from corsair.
Headphone amp won't be needed cause xonar is good enough.

Cabinet should be Corsair Obsidian D(available in India)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

Guys, for case fans 45-50 CFM is enough?


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and please comment on more modified front too.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/138637-pc-buying-guide-july-2011-a.html
> was yesterday one better or this?



better than previuous 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@TP*
> a little modification -
> 
> *Sub 15k (Best for office work,downloading)*
> ...



great - now time to put it on the front page - can we tag as little santa/banta's first PC 



MegaMind said:


> Guys, for case fans 45-50 CFM is enough?



I dodn't think so - better to gt 90 CFM or greater  if you are talking about 120mm fans 



vickybat said:


> ^^ availability of silverstone psu might be an issue. Corsair AX 1200 is more than enough.
> Gpu should be 3 msi gtx 580 lightning 3gb trisli.
> 
> Should refrain from using server cpu's. I think sandybridge-e or the socket 2011 will be the ideal platform for this kind of rig.



server cpu's are not easily available everywhere and you are right vicky you should better wait for the sandybridge-e cpu's to be released for the most priciest config.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

For God Rig/Dream Machine:

Processor: Intel i7 2600K
Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV - Z
Ram: Corsair Dominator GT
CPU Cooler: Custom Liquid Cooling
Video Card: MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme Edition 3GB In Sli
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 240GB MAX IOPS Edition
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1 TB In Raid 5
PSU: Enermax Maxrevo 1350W/1500W
Case: Corsair Osbidian 800D  
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Essence ST 
Monitor: Dell Ultrasharp 30/27 Or Asus PA246Q Proart


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ availability of silverstone psu might be an issue. Corsair AX 1200 is more than enough.
> Gpu should be 3 msi gtx 580 lightning 3gb trisli.
> 
> Should refrain from using server cpu's. I think sandybridge-e or the socket 2011 will be the ideal platform for this kind of rig.


why refrain from Server PSUs?Actually they are workstation chips. They can OC further and last longer. They can even handle higher temps.

Sandy Bridge-E has been delayed btw. I have based this setup on currently available products.

@Tkin: The G700 is the better mouse vs G9X. They both cost about the same but the G700 has more buttons, and is wireless(which works very well actually). I own this mouse.
           AX-1200 is enough for single CPU+3-Way SLI, but Dual- CPU will be pushing it.
           3-Way SLI takes up ~1150Mhz load on the wall. 1500W is more long-lasting and the PSU is available at theitdepot.com .
           Creative X-Fi Titanium HD is better as it has less noise AFAIK. however it will be worth waiting for Sound Blaster Core-3D products to come out.
           I think 2560x1600 x3 is better than 1200p x3 3D.

So an update:

2x Xeon 5690
EVGA Classified SR2
3x MSI GTX 580 Lightning Extreme Edition
48GB Corsair Dominator GT 2400Mhz 12x4GB (6x(2x4GB) Kits)+ 2x AFPro kit+ 12x Extended Fins.
Logitech G19 keyboard //There is no 7GV2 //*steelseries.com/products/keyboards
Logitech G700 Mouse   here: *www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/mice/devices/7244
Logitech Z906 Speaker System //No soundcard. use SPDIF out.
Danger Den Double Wide Tower LDR 29 Case //Customize the thing before buying it, so that all the radiators can fit *www.dangerden.com/store/double-wide-tower-29-ldr-black-series.html
Sennheiser HD800/650
Triple Monitor setup: 1600p no 3D or 1200p 3D
Razer hydra
Logitech G27 Wheel
logitech Flight System G940
Wireless Gamepad F710
A good Microphone
Corsair Force GT 240GBx2 RAID 0 *www.corsair.com/solid-state-drives/force-series-gt.html [WOW]

Complete Watercooling setup.Will add it here later.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 10, 2011)

^^^What are we making that rig for? Also when you are pushing everything why not GTX590s?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> ^^^What are we making that rig for? Also when you are pushing everything why not GTX590s?



GTX580 SLI is faster than GTX590...


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2011)

no point making a xeon rig wth geforces. xeons do not help in gaming at all.
and geforce would just do a fair contribution to 3d applications.

its a waist of money IMO. you could consider i7 990x gulftown though.

btw how many card slots does SR2 offer?

ek to 200k limit? tch bhool jao jab skud ki jeb se paise baras rahen hain to tenu ki farak penda hai 

and secondly chassis should be thermalteke level 10 else forget this crazy assemblage.

@ cilus could you through some light on thermaltek level 10. i mean how long  a card can we fit in it given its different design?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

nice inputs everyone.

@extreme gamer
server cpu dont help in gaming -
EVGA Classified SR-2 Crysis and wPrime | bit-tech.net


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nice inputs everyone.
> 
> @extreme gamer
> server cpu dont help in gaming -
> EVGA Classified SR-2 Crysis and wPrime | bit-tech.net


I think its the ECC kicking in.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> and secondly chassis should be thermalteke level 10 else forget this crazy assemblage.



chassis should be this -
Newegg.com - Thermaltake Level 10 VL30001N1Z Black Aluminum ATX Super Full Tower Gaming Station Computer Case

Thermaltake Level 10 VL30001N1Z Black


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ 800D is more spacious & less fancy than level 10 gt


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

never said Xeons *help* in gaming. i just said they are workhorses that can take more punishment in terms of heat and OCability.

You cant use 990X in SR2 because it has only 1 QPI link enabled, whereas Xeons have 2. The 2nd link is used to communicate between the 2 CPUs.

ECC will only kick in if you use ECC enabled memory. I think the lower performance is because windows is spreading the threads to both CPUs, which increases latency.

i didnt post this for any limit. i posted this for a no-limit PC.



> and secondly chassis should be thermalteke level 10 else forget this crazy assemblage.



Dude you must be joking right? 3-Way SLI produces *A LOT* of heat(you only buy it if you watercool). this case is perfect for a dual-CPU, 3-Way SLI Setup. we are looking at 5x (2x(3x120mm) and 3x(4x140mm)) radiators lol.
 level 10 is a POS when it comes to performance vs cheaper cases lol.

@geek-with-lens: The 800D is only good for cooling a single CPU and GPU.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2011)

^^
i said make a 990x config forget server boards.


@GWL  see this frst. YouTube - ‪Thermaltake Level 10 Full Tower Case‬&rlm;


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Why? 

Spending over 200k is a waste of money in you people's eyes anyway, so why oppose this powerhouse?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2011)

^^
just that its not the right way to spend so much money a 2.5lac xeon geforce rig will be beaten by a 1.5 lac true gaming rig.

@jas level 10 GT appears to be level 10 + 800d could you have a look at and give feed back.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

^^really? can you fit 3-Way SLI + i7 990x setup in 1.5l ?

the only reason the Xeon doesnt run as good is because of added latency. In single CPU config performance will be near-identical fyi. But yes, there the 990X will be much cheaper, but the 3000 series Xeons will be the better option for only slightly higher cost (longivity, not performance).


----------



## aby geek (Jul 10, 2011)

^^
ye sab sir firon ke kaam hai  dont bloat the thread with this unnecesaary discussion. i dont think its practical. but you are an enthusiast so ill just nod to ur claims but seriously believe me its not worth it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Not practical, yes you are correct on that matter .Not VFM, again you are correct.
This is a land of diminishing returns.

I could've said 4-Way SLI (Evga and gigabyte support this) but that would make no sense at all, except in 3-Way + physx.

Note, since 3-Way SLI needs watercooling, the Lightnings cant be accommodated, as no full block coolers are available.
The only options are the Palit 3GBs or Gainward 3GB phantoms.

Anyways here comes the WC setup to add to it.

EK Supreme HF Full Nickel x2
Feser monsta 560mm Radiator x3
XSPC RX 360mm Radiator x2
laing D5 standard x4 (independent loops with pump pairing)
Custom EK top for the D5s x4
lots of 3/4" OD compression fittings
EK GTX 580 non reference full-nickel coolers x3.
Reservoir.
lots of 1/2" ID 3/4" OD tubing.
Distilled/Deionized water

Now this is some serious cooling lol.



> firon ke kaam



what does that mean? my hindi is not very strong. me being a marwari lol.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ marwari guys can talk hindi or not


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

My point was although I am a marwari, i have poor hindi.

I have even dropped hindi in class 11 lol.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

i'm also marwari.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok guys that is going off topic now.

What do you think of the WC components i've posted?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ Total Cost of wc.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

that would be 70k I think  

My setup alone cost me 20k.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 10, 2011)

A couple of AMD Llano rigs from me

Basic office/home rig


Component|	Make|	Price
Processor|	AMD A6-3650|	5850
Motherboard|	Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|	5950
RAM|	G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|	900
HDD|	WDC Blue 500GB|	1800
DVD Writer|	LG 22X SATA DVD|	900
Case + PSU|	Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|	1300
Monitor|	Dell D1920|	5000
Keyboard & Mouse|	Logitech MK100|	500
UPS|	Microtek 600VA|	1200
Speakers|	Local good quality headphones|	250
|Total | 23450 

Alternatively:


Case| Zebronics Bijli(w/o PSU)|1000
PSU| FSP Saga II 350W|1400
|Total | 24550
A slightly better one


Component|	Make|	Price
Processor|	AMD A8-3850|	7000
Motherboard|	Gigabyte GA-A75M-D2H|	6600
RAM|	Gskill [Ripjaws] DDR3-1600 (PC3 12800) 4gb kit|	2500
HDD|Seagate 7200.12  1TB|	2800
DVD Writer|	LG 22X SATA DVD|	900
Case + PSU|	CM Elite 310 (with psu)|	1750
Monitor|	Benq G2220|	7200
Keyboard & Mouse|	Logitech Multimedia combo|	750
UPS|	Microtek 600VA|	1200
Speakers|	Logitech Z313|	1000
|Total | 31700


Alternatively:


Case| CM Elite 310(w/o PSU)|1500
PSU| FSP Saga II 350W|1400
|Total | 32750
A55 chipset based motherboards are sadly not available yet . They would be a lot more VFM with A55 based motherboards.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> that would be 70k I think
> 
> My setup alone cost me 20k.



What my 70 % of my whole new rig budget?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes. The 560mm 140mm x4 radiators cost over 150$ each.the 360mm rads cost 80$ each.the pumps cost 80$, tops cost 50$ each.
the cpu wb costs 80$ each and gpu wb costs 120$ each.

compression fittings cost  5$ each. radiator cost depends on model and tubing also depends on model.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> A couple of AMD Llano rigs from me
> 
> Basic office/home rig
> 
> ...


Hey, with no GPU these are HTPC rigs right? So why not give small HTPC cases? Like the one sam9s has.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope they are not HTPC rigs although they can be made into HTPCs. I'm waiting for the turbocore using Llano processors as they will have much lower TDPs and heat generation. As you can see i've listed them as basic office/home rigs.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2011)

Graphic Cards : HIS World Best In ATI Graphic Card's Now In India


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

Overpriced.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

@extreme gamer
just compile your suggestion in a table and post. i will put it up.

for those who want 990x i thought this -




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|GIGABYTE G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 Lightning Tri-Fire|67500
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ VERTEX 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WD VelociRaptor 300GB * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 3|48000
*Mouse*
|Razer Naga Molten Special Edition|5000
*Keyboard*
|Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Dragon Age II|7700
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Speed Edition Dragon Age II|1200
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|3,44,700
what do you think?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @extreme gamer
> just compile your suggestion in a table and post. i will put it up.
> 
> for those who want 990x i thought this -
> ...


Very good, let me add a few.

1. For master storage add 2x2TB WD Blacks
2. Since any person buying this would like to go 3d, for hassle free setup give GTX580 SLI and also add nVidia 3d glasses.
3. Mouse, make it logitech G9x or G700
4. For Kb, give steelseries 7g V2

Rest is very good, you can optionally bump the ram to 24GB doms with airflow fan.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

*@cybertonic*
regarding your second rig, its very much similar to already put up 35k llano except 6670.

for first rig a little modification -

*Basic Llano Rig - 25k (Best for office work, multimedia)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD A6-3650|5800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-A75M-S2V|5900
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|900
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|27300
*@others*
want to put up the 27k llano?



tkin said:


> Very good, let me add a few.
> 
> 1. For master storage add 2x2TB WD Blacks
> 2. Since any person buying this would like to go 3d, for hassle free setup give GTX580 SLI and also add nVidia 3d glasses.
> ...



thanks tkin.

1. so no velociraptors?
2. i plan to give both 3d surround and eyefinity. how much a 580 Lightning XE  cost? i will add 2 way sli.
3.&4. prices? and not those razor dragon age II editions? and steel series website says 6g v2 only.
SteelSeries – Keyboards


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Jas, please add watercooling, at least for the GPs. Do them a favour.

idk how to make a table so...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Jas, please add watercooling, at least for the GPs. Do them a favour.
> 
> idk how to make a table so...



wont the TFIII cooler suffice for 6970 tri-fire and 580 2 way sli?

do this -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x2 250|2700
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2|2500
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|900
*HDD*
|WDC Green 500GB|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*Case + PSU*
|Zebronics Bijli (with psu)|1500
*Monitor*
|Acer H163WA|3800
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Headphones|100
|
*Total*
|16000




in the last table tag i removed /.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@cybertonic*
> regarding your second rig, its very much similar to already put up 35k llano except 6670.
> 
> for first rig a little modification -
> ...


No need for raptors, cause there is ssd for programs and os, wd blacks are fast enough for storage.

Oh, its my mistake, no v2 for 7g, then give 7g only, its the best kb out there.

580 Lightning XE won't come to india, so don't bother giving it, give normal 580 lightning sli.

7g is around 7.5k, G9x is about 5k, both are best in their fields.


PS: NO watercooling cause we are giving stuff available in india only, and for wc you have to import, just give it as an option at bottom.

@ Extremegamer, lets make on thing clear, we are giving stuff available in India ONLY, in the main chart. WC has to go for optional upgrade.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

tkin said:


> No need for raptors, cause there is ssd for programs and os, wd blacks are fast enough for storage.
> 
> Oh, its my mistake, no v2 for 7g, then give 7g only, its the best kb out there.
> 
> ...



and which mouse pad?

and tkin any other 3GB 580 in india (except palit)?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

the problem with 3x GPUs are that there isnt enough space for airflow unless you have a big mobo. good coolers are useless if you cant feed them air.

for a no budget PC imports shouldnt be a problem :sigh:

DHL is cheap and best in this matter.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2011)

and hdd 
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Sata Hard Drive (WD2001FASS)
or
WD 1 TB Caviar Black 6Gbps SATA3 
??

and which mouse pad to pair with G9x?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ I would say we stick with sandybridge now because of future cpu support i.e ivybridge. 1366 is a dying platform and a person spending so much will have no upgrade path.

With the advent of sandybride-E , the 990x will be simply thrashed. So i suggest to stick with i7 2600k for now and give a high end z68 mobo with it. When sandybridge-E launches, we can update the config then.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Sandybridge E has ben extensively delayed. For now 1366 has gotten some lease of life.

For a no limit PC Socket 1356 and 2011 (X68, X79) are the way to go, not 1155 in future.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and hdd
> Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Sata Hard Drive (WD2001FASS)
> or
> WD 1 TB Caviar Black 6Gbps SATA3
> ...


Give the 2TB one, sata 2 or 3 is irrelevant for mechanical hdds anyway, they never reach that speed.

For mousepad, hows Roccat taito? Heard it was good.



vickybat said:


> ^^ I would say we stick with sandybridge now because of future cpu support i.e ivybridge. 1366 is a dying platform and a person spending so much will have no upgrade path.
> 
> With the advent of sandybride-E , the 990x will be simply thrashed. So i suggest to stick with i7 2600k for now and give a high end z68 mobo with it. When sandybridge-E launches, we can update the config then.


I concur, give 2600k and also give the Asus Maximus IV ExtremeZ, the best Z68 mobo out there in terms of sheer no. of features.


----------



## v_joy (Jul 11, 2011)

@extremeGamer: Loved yr dream PC! Only if I lived in US and had enough moolah... 

Anyways dream (feasible) PC would be:



*Component|Make|Price*

Processor|Intel Core i7 2600k|16000
CPU Cooler|Corsair H70|5000
Motherboard|Asus Maximus IV - Z|25500
RAM|Corsair Dominator GT 2400MHz 2*4GB|12000
GPU|Palit GTX580 3GB *2 SLI|60000
HDD 1|OCZ Vertex 3 240GB|30000
HDD 2|WD caviar Black 2TB *2 RAID 0|15000
DVD Writer|LG 10x Blu-ray|9500
Case|Corsair Obstidian D800|14000 
PSU|Corsair AX1200|18000
Monitor|Alienware OptX AW2310 23" 3D Monitor *3|65000
Sound card|Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series|9000
Speakers|Logitech z906|18000
Headphones|Audio Technica M50|7700
Keyboard| Razer Blackwidow Ultimate|7300
Mouse|logitech G9x|4000
Mousepad|Razer Destrustor|2000
Gamepad|Razer Onza xbox 360|3000
Motion Controller|Razer hydra|10000
UPS|APC 1.1KVA|4500
|Total (approx)|330000


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 11, 2011)

hi i recently bought xfx 1GB DDR3 HD-6670-ZHF3 for rs 5.4k..in pune...
what should the price of this graphics card besides what about 1 gb ddr5 price...
...
i need to know this as i could exchange mine graphics card...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Sandybridge E has ben extensively delayed. For now 1366 has gotten some lease of life.
> 
> For a no limit PC Socket 1356 and 2011 (X68, X79) are the way to go, not 1155 in future.



No point for a desktop home user to go for server cpu's. Not worth the premium over their desktop counterparts. They offer more stability than desktop cpu' s rather than more performance and build for a 10 year life cycle.

So you get a server processsor with twice the price of a similar performing desktop counterpart. Not worth imo. So get over it.

Can you care to explain why 1155 is not the future?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

guys i cant put top end 1155 boards -
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 (rev. 1.0)
will be problem putting sound card due to NF200 heatsink and 3 6970.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z
no list for 3-way crossfire x. and again cant put sound card with 3 6970!

so almost similar costing eyefinity and 3d surround setups -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6970 Lightning Tri-Fire|67500
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 2TB  * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H * 3|48000
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x|5000
*Keyboard*
|Steelseries 7G|7500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Destructor|2300
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|3,45,600



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7-990X|54500
*CPU Cooler*
|Noctua NH-D14|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte G1.Assassin|29000
*RAM*
|Corsair 12GB Dominator GT CMT12GX3M3A2000C9|17200
*Graphic Card*
|Palit GTX580 3GB SLI|54000
*Sound Card*
|ASUS Xonar Essence STX|8600
*SSD*
|OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III 120GB * 2|33500
*HDD*
|WDC Black 2TB  * 2|15000
*Blu-Ray*
|LG 10x Blu-Ray|9400
*PSU*
|Corsair AX1200|18100
*Case*
|Corsair Obsidian 800D|16000
*3D Vision Kit*
|Nvidia 3D Vision Kit|8100
*Monitor*
|Asus VG236HE BK * 3|55500
*Mouse*
|Logitech G9x|5000
*Keyboard*
|Steelseries 7G|7500
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Destructor|2300
*Headset*
|Audia Technica M50|7700
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z-5500|15000
|
*Total*
|3,47,700
*@extreme gamer*
your table?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ That's why i was saying sandybridge-E is the right platform. So my suggestion is to stick with two way sli or crossfire for now until socket 2011 releases. If it delays, then we can suggest bulldozer in the meantime too if they beat i7 2600k which they definitely will.

What about msi gtx 580 lightning XE? Isn't it available?

If you still wan't to stick with 1366 platform then do so but only for the radeon config i.e for te 6970's. Gtx 580 in a multigpu setup scales much better in the 1155 setup with the nf200 chip. Here, even 580 1.5 trisli scales much better than in a 1366 platform and is proved by *HARDOCP*. For some reasons, radeons don't benefit from the 1155 platform and perform similarly as they did in x58.

So i would say to give a gtx 580 trisli if you can and change the platform to 1155. For radeon 6970 trifire, you can stick with x58.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

^sandy e is delayed to 2012. till bulldozer comes we can keep 990x.
and those who spend 3.5l, will futureproof matter to them? they can directly upgrade to 2011 or bulldozer whenever they want. 

BTW guys you think a sound card is needed with assassin?
Overclock3D :: Review :: Gigabyte G1 Assassin Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications

and batman XE is not here in India.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^sandy e is delayed to 2012. till bulldozer comes we can keep 990x.
> and those who spend 3.5l, will futureproof matter to them? they can directly upgrade to 2011 or bulldozer whenever they want.



A guy spending 3.5L on PC will think that he is good to go for a few years.. Even if he is filthy rich... 



> BTW guys you think a sound card is needed with assassin?
> Overclock3D :: Review :: Gigabyte G1 Assassin Review :: Introduction and Technical Specifications



No can do in case of sound card.. In Sli/CF, they would be a PITA... 
Else i would hav suggested *this*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> A guy spending 3.5L on PC will think that he is good to go for a few years.. Even if he is filthy rich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didnt get your point on sound card buddy.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

In Sli/CF config, the GPUs block the PCIe x1 slot... 

For example, 

*www.dvhardware.net/news/2011/gigabyte_g1_killer_assassin_2.jpg


Here, wen 2 GPUs are added, there s no way to use PCIe x1 slot...
On adding 3 GPUs, PCI slot is also not accessible... Got it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

^buddy see the last pcie x16 slot will remain free. we can use a pcie x1 card in that AFAIK too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @extreme gamer
> just compile your suggestion in a table and post. i will put it up.
> 
> for those who want 990x i thought this -
> ...



This rig is the best of the lot according tome. Isnt there anyway to fit a QUAD SLI?
You may reduce number of monitors.


That is Why not have 2 rigs-
1 With multi monitor and
2 With single monitor for Rs.350k budget?


That way we might *just accomodate a Quad SLI


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^sandy e is delayed to 2012. till bulldozer comes we can keep 990x.
> and those who spend 3.5l, will futureproof matter to them? they can directly upgrade to 2011 or bulldozer whenever they want.
> 
> BTW guys you think a sound card is needed with assassin?
> ...



No, future proofing matters to everybody including rich and not so rich. Anyway, keep the 990x but change the 3d config to i7 2600k. 580 multigpu setup performs better on sandybridge.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This rig is the best of the lot according tome. Isnt there anyway to fit a QUAD SLI?
> You may reduce number of monitors.
> 
> 
> ...



a mobo supporting quad sli please? 



vickybat said:


> No, future proofing matters to everybody including rich and not so rich. Anyway, keep the 990x but change the 3d config to i7 2600k. 580 multigpu setup performs better on sandybridge.



ok.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^buddy see the last pcie x16 slot will remain free. we can use a pcie x1 card in that AFAIK too.



Then how abt Asus Rampage III Black edition?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Gigabyte X58A-UD9 is a Quad SLI board 

A insane build link- *www.overclock.net/water-cooling/950313-vegas-quad-sli-3gb-gtx580-sub.html

Not sure if its available in India though 



			
				 vickybat said:
			
		

> No, future proofing matters to everybody including rich and not so rich. Anyway, keep the 990x but change the 3d config to i7 2600k. 580 multigpu setup performs better on sandybridge.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

A basic intel 1155 config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Pentium G620 Processor, 2.6 GHz|3400
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M PLUS B3|3300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL |2050
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Microtek 600VA|1200
*Speakers*
|Basic Speakers|400
|
*Total*
|22650


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2011)

@Jas my table is coming.

i am getting the prices.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> A basic intel 1155 config.



Awesome vicky... Hav the proccy hit the market?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Yes, Its available in primeabgb.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

Do You All Think Anyone In India Will Spend 300K On A PC? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PC Hardware Buyer's Guide July 2011 | bit-tech.net


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Do You All Think Anyone In India Will Spend *3K* On A PC?



Well each n everyone having PC hav spent more than *3k*...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Well each n everyone having PC hav spent more than *3k*...



Sorry Corrected I was saying 3 Lakhs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2011)

| Core Components |
CPU | Intel Xeon X5690 x2 | $1663 x2
MOBO| EVGA Clasified SR-2 | $599.99
RAM | Corsair CMTX7 x6 | $499 x6
GPU | Zotac AMP!2 GTX 580 3GB x4 | $549.99 x4
PSU | Silverstone ST1500 | $379.99


| Additional Compulsary Parts |
Case | Danger Den Double Wide LDR-29 Custom | $459.99
SSD | Corsair Force GT 240GB x2 RAID 0| $500-ish x2
ODD | HP BD340i BD-RW Drive | $134.99
RAM Acc | Corsair AFPro x2 | $50 x2


| Cooling System |
CPU WB | EK Supreme HF Full Nickel | $90
GPU WB | EK FC580 GTX+ Acetal+Nickel x4 | $105 x4
MOBO WB | EK  FB-SR2 Acetal+ Nickel | $140
Radiators 1 | HWLabs Black Ice GTX560 x3 | $200 x3
Radiators 2 | HWLabs Black Ice GTX360 x2| $120 x2
Pumps | Laing D5 Fixed Speed x4 | $84 x4
Fittings | EK PSC G1/4" 13mm Black x35| $7 x34
Reservoir | EK Multi-option RES X2 400 Advanced| $60
Pump Acc | EK-D5 Dual Top x2 | $83 x2
GPU Acc 1 | EK-FC 580 GTX Backplate x4 | $30 x4
GPU Acc 2 | EK-FC Bridge QUAD Parallel | $30
Tubing | TYGON-3400-BK-1/2 40 feet | $3.39 x40


| Peripherals |
Monitor | Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" x3| $1449.99 x3
Mouse | Logitech G700 | $75
Keyboard | Logitech G19 | $175
Speakers | Logitech Z906 | $350
Headphones | Sennheiser HD800 | $1400-ish
Microphone | Zalman Clip-on mic | $20-ish lol
UPS | Some good model over 2kVA | ???
I made this spec by deciding on how much could be spent and I would not call this a practical setup any day.

EDIT: Total Cost ~$20,500= Rs.9,12,147 not including shipping, customs, duties and indian inflated prices. Can you beat this setup? LOL


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Y a UPS? Can hav an inverter


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2011)

Because UPS is more stable and provides cleaner power than inverter.
I am referring to UPS's with included battery backups.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys in the 20k rigs, the Logitech Z313 is mentioned at Rs.1000. But I am not even able to find a deal online. I find Rs.1600 a couple state around Rs.1500 approx

logitech z313 | eBay

Logitech Speaker System Z313


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Because UPS is more stable and provides cleaner power than inverter.



I'm using my PC w/o UPS.. Completely stable wen there is a power cut...


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2011)

@jas wheres the level 10 version of ur config?


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@cybertonic*
> regarding your second rig, its very much similar to already put up 35k llano except 6670.



Since Llano performs better with quicker memory i've included speedier memory, a better monitor as well as a better motherboard with HDMI as an output.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *@cybertonic*
> regarding your second rig, its very much similar to already put up 35k llano except 6670.



Since Llano performs better with quicker memory i've included speedier memory, a better monitor as well as a better motherboard with HDMI as an output. Its basically a cheaper option with comparable performance(6550D should perform approx 70-80% of 6670)


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys i cant put top end 1155 boards -
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 (rev. 1.0)
> will be problem putting sound card due to NF200 heatsink and 3 6970.
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z
> ...


Maximus IV eZ will have 3 way CFX, its not listed, amd completely opened up CFX on intel platform, so any number of cards will be supported, not with sli as it needs a license, plus most Z68 boards lack pci bridge, so ports run @ x16x8 or x16X8X4 only, with pci bridge(like Asus WS revolution), Maximus IV eZ will run @ x16x16 or x16x16x8x8, proper pci bandwidth reallocation.

Its the best Z68 board I believe, loaded to the brim with features, the G1 is grossly overpriced board compared to it, plus intel is slowly killing off the X58, it just eol'ed i7 970, with ivy coming next year 1Q, 990x will stop becoming relevant, Z68 boards can be used with Ivy bridge easily missing only a few not so important features.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 11, 2011)

Maximum PC | Dream Machine 2011: How We Created the Best PC Ever

Maximum PC Dream PC 2011 Released.


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ That's why i was saying sandybridge-E is the right platform. So my suggestion is to stick with two way sli or crossfire for now until socket 2011 releases. If it delays, then we can suggest bulldozer in the meantime too if they beat i7 2600k which they definitely will.
> 
> What about msi gtx 580 lightning XE? Isn't it available?
> 
> ...


^^+1, good inference.

And no, no Lightning XE here.


----------



## constantine (Jul 12, 2011)

MaximumPC's Dream machine 2010 itself was overkill ! and now the 2011 wreaks havoc ! But only wish ADATA's 8GB single sticks had released before they put together this machine !


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey JSingh, add my table too (budgetless/crorepati's config)


----------



## aby geek (Jul 12, 2011)

jaskanwar chhuti par hai lagta hai


----------



## game-freak (Jul 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> the Logitech Z313 is mentioned at Rs.1000. But I am not even able to find a deal online. I find Rs.1600 a couple state around Rs.1500 approx
> 
> logitech z313 | eBay
> 
> Logitech Speaker System Z313



i have the same question i was also thinking of buying z313 but cant find it anywhere for 1000/-


----------



## Tenida (Jul 13, 2011)

*Price update*-
MSI H61M-P21-2.7k
MSI P67A-GD55-8.5k
MSI P67A-GD65-9.8k
MSI P67A-GD80-12.5k
MSI Big Bang Marshal (B3)-Rs 21k
MSI Z68A-GD55-8.5k
MSI Z68A-GD65-10.6k
MSI Z68A-GD80-13.2k


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 13, 2011)

Buy Gskill SNIPER F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 in Mumbai India
Unbelievable Price


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Buy Gskill SNIPER F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 in Mumbai India
> Unbelievable Price


Like I posted in the other thread, this is the right price.

The voltage is very low, so it can OC very well (use memory multiplier in P67/Z68), as JDEC standard is 1066 or 1333Mhz @1.5v for all memory modules.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Guys, Palit GTX 580 3 GB version is available in *Techshop.in* @ 32.23K. So I think we need to revise our 3D config a bit.


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Buy Gskill SNIPER F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2 in Mumbai India
> Unbelievable Price


You can't oc them beyond 1700MHz even with extra voltage, these are low voltage htpc rams as said by gskill, not bad for stock systems, I am going to mumbai on friday for some work, I think I may get these from prime(if I have the time to visit them).


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Price update*-
> MSI H61M-P21-2.7k
> MSI P67A-GD55-8.5k
> MSI P67A-GD65-9.8k
> ...



I'm really excited about *MSI Z68A-GD55-8.5k* - cheapest Z68 mobo 

can we see any of these on some configs ??


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> If you still wan't to stick with 1366 platform then do so but only for the radeon config i.e for te 6970's. Gtx 580 in a multigpu setup scales much better in the 1155 setup with the nf200 chip. Here, even 580 1.5 trisli scales much better than in a 1366 platform and is proved by *HARDOCP*. For some reasons, radeons don't benefit from the 1155 platform and perform similarly as they did in x58.


Small clarification for that. What it proved was tri-SLI is more CPU bound than Crossfire. It was not the matter of chipset out there, but the processor.

Had Hardocp used a CPU like i7-980X while doing their first review and then used i7-2600k, results would have been similar for SLI. Earlier what they had used was an OCed i7-920 @ ~3.6Ghz and in the second review they used i7-2600k @ ~4.8Ghz afaik.

So, if you are giving GTX 580 Tri-SLI in LGA 1366 with a processor like i7-980X or 990X which is again to be OCed by the user, you should be fine.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

cilus i have a question which is bothering me. could you answer it?
how long a graphic card can thermalteke level 10 (not gt) support?


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> cilus i have a question which is bothering me. could you answer it?
> how long a graphic card can thermalteke level 10 (not gt) support?


Thermaltake Level 10 System Case: Gaming Tower. Page 2 - X-bit labs


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks ico
From $100 To $160: Five Z68-Based Boards, Compared : Almost Affordable
found this hope it helps , that intel board is suprising.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> cilus i have a question which is bothering me. could you answer it?
> how long a graphic card can thermalteke level 10 (not gt) support?



Anything over 310 mm 03 12.2" won't be supported as per Thermaltech. But you may face problem even when the card length is more than 11.6". The case might not be closed properly.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 14, 2011)

well anyway i dont think ill buy a 33k case which i cant lift.
so what cards are below 11 inches cilus. the review link ico posted said 6990 and 590 will fit perfectly but not 5970.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

*Rate this config*  
*Intel Core i5 2500k*-                                        10500
*MSI Z68A-GD 65(B3)ATX*-                                  10600
*G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM* -             3500
[B]Msi NGtx560Ti Hawk[/B]MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC-                                      1475010750
*Seagate 1Tb 7200.12*-                                     2700
*Asus DVD RW 22X*-                                          1050
*Corsair Tx750 V2*-                                           6100
*Coolermaster 690II Advanced*-                          5200
*Dell ST2220L*-                                                8000
*Logitech G400*-                                              1400
*Microsoft Sidewinder X4*-                                 2000
*Apc 1.1KVA*-                                                 4300
*Edifier C2 Plus*-                                              3500
*Total                                                         73400*Rs 69400/-

*Optional Upgrade*-     CM Hyper 212+ with 2X Xtraflow Fan 3200

Now look this...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ Your Config is excellent. But PSU Go For Corsair TX750 V2 For Future Sli.


----------



## d3p (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ I'm bit against the speakers mentioned for a 70k budget config.

Possibly can get a Lian Li Lancool K58W @4.3k.

Is there anything wrong over Razer Cyclosa Bundle ??? & why Logitech MX518 ??

MX518 is already EOL & won't be available very soon. Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black holds good otherwise Razer DA.

& 1+ to geek_with_lens : In order to be futureproof, you may require a powerful PSU to handle the future demands.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Very Good Comparison of Z68 Mobos & Overclocking Results By Users & Also of p67.
*UPDATE* Official Intel P6x Motherboard Comparison List & OC Results (Z68 Updating) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ I'm bit against the speakers mentioned for a 70k budget config.
> 
> Possibly can get a Lian Li Lancool K58W @4.3k.
> 
> ...


I am suggested that psu for that rig only.If any one going for sli can choose tx750 given in optional upgrade.
I am agaist  any razer product, build quality is not that great.If mx518 becomes out of stock, then we can consider logitech G400(has 3500dpi) which is upgradation of mx518.
For cabinet 690II advanced or haf 912 advanced is very good and build quality is super.
@geek-tell any good speaker within 3k.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> then we can consider logitech G400(has 3500dpi) which is upgradation of mx518.
> For cabinet 690II advanced or haf 912 advanced is very good and build quality is super.
> @geek-tell any good speaker within 3k.



Price of G400?
1+ for 912 advanced...
For speakers, can u find a VS4121 in Kol?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 14, 2011)

Edifier C2 Plus @ 3.5K
or as MegaMind Suggested VS4121 @ 3K if you can find it.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

@mega-G400-probably will be around 1.4k.
I have to search for that speaker.But any alternative for altec lancing.As you know rashi in kol. is not good.

Look at the Review of *MSI Z68A-GD80(B3)
*
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/imageviewphp.jpg
*Guru3D*
*Overclockersclub*


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @mega-G400-probably will be around 1.4k.
> I have to search for that speaker.But any alternative for altec lancing.As you know rashi in kol. is not good.



Ya i AL is handled by Rashi.. Still under 3k they are good... 
OR as G-W-L said get C2+..

Regarding mobo, MSI Z68A-GD80 doesnt hav an appealing look..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

^^But in my view it looks stunning.Its solid board and build quality is great nd has military class components throughout the board for better reliability and efficiency.Also has *THX TruStudio PRO*: A high-fidelity sound reproduction standard,  Accurately reproduce the fullest audio experience of movie, music and game soundtracks (extra bonus)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

^^Features sound good...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

But Asus Vpro Bios interface is better than MSI Gd series.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> But Asus Vpro *Bios interface* is better than MSI Gd series.



Well that sounds as an imp. part...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

@aadi24-this is not right place for query releted ur whole rig.please delete that post and make a new thread in related section.


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

@tenida, config is very good, just go for the tx750. And if you are sure, you will never need more than 2 HDDs, then go for 912 adv, else stick with 690 II adv.

@d3p5kor, getting a Lian-Li won't be very easy in Kolkata.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ok.edited Tx750 v2 chosen


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the Seagate 1tb a 7200 rpm drive?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes normal sata 2 7200rpm drive.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yes normal sata 2 7200rpm drive.



why getting sata 2.0 wen 3.0 are very common?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

SATA 3 drive are costly now.Anyone can buy when price becomes normal WD BLACK SATA3 costs 4.5 k which to costly to consider now.


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

And performance difference is not worthy of the price difference. Basically SATA 3 is more important for SSDs. For HDDs, SATA II is sufficient.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenida said:


> SATA 3 drive are costly now.Anyone can buy when price becomes normal WD BLACK SATA3 costs 4.5 k which to costly to consider now.



Seagate sata 3.0 costs 2.8K...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

^^Give some link.!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 15, 2011)

Saw at deltapage.. their site is not opening for me...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Site is down.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ya i AL is handled by Rashi.. Still under 3k they are good...
> OR as G-W-L said get C2+..
> 
> Regarding mobo, MSI Z68A-GD80 doesnt hav an appealing look..


I agree, but you know tenida is going for MSI just because of Rashi kolkata, not because of MSI, the asus Vpro with its bluetooth, 16 power phases and epic BIOS is the highest sold z68 board all over, same as P67 series from asus, but damn rashi, once you go to rashi kolkata you will never want to go back, the mobo is the only asus product I am using atm, if god forbid rashi screws with me in future, I will never buy asus, too unpredictable(not in chennai or other parts though, just kol).

But, fingers crossed, the board is rocking atm.


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Rate this config*
> *Intel Core i5 2500k*-                                        10500
> *MSI Z68A-GD 65(B3)ATX*-                                     10600
> *G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM* -             3500
> ...



here's what I suggest :

MSI Z68A-GD55-8.5k- 8500
Altec Lansing Octane 7 VS4621 - 3200
LG/Samsung DVD RW 22X- 950
Corsair Tx650 V2- 5200

this will bring down the cost to 70200


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ To be on the safe side, i would go for a tx 750-v2 rather 650-v2 for a gtx 560-ti multigpu config. They give better headroom as 560 is power hungry.

So if user wants to add another 560 hawk, 750w will prove advantageous here.

The mobo's price is tempting. The icing on the cake is that it also supports virtu.
Excellent suggestion *topgear*.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

^^Yes, it support Virtu.
MSI Global â€“ Mainboard - Z68A-GD55 (B3)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

but whats that rig for tenida?

extreme gamer i will put it. 

and as ico mentioned 990x will remain till bulldozer comes.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but whats that rig for tenida?



I am just giving a Rig based on MSI z68 motherboard under 75K.
@Topgear-1) I have first given T650  V2 but everyone is saying to consider Tx750V2 for future upgrade needs specially  SLI of Gtx560Ti Hawk.

2)And about the motherboard GD65 build quality is better than GD55 also i am giving a config for Rs70k rig that's why good stable motherboard is essential.Gd65 performs quite well than his younger brother.
3)Altec Lancing is backed by the famous Rashi Peripheral.So i am avoiding that speaker.


----------



## d3p (Jul 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but whats that rig for tenida?
> 
> extreme gamer i will put it.
> 
> and as ico mentioned 990x will remain till bulldozer comes.



@Jassy: Is it possible to recommend a *Modular PSU* for enthusiast builds ???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2011)

d3p5kor, yes 135k and above have modular.

tenida, buddy but i think current 70k is fine -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|70300


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Buddy but if you look into my given rig.It has few good components.
1)8GB RAM
2)Better motherboard
3)Better feature Cabinet
4)Led monitor
5)Better Keyboard and Mouse 
Also Tx850V2 is overkill for Sli system also.TX750V2 will suffice.

For any Kolkata guys Rashi Peripheral distributed product will be big help.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ To be on the safe side, i would go for a tx 750-v2 rather 650-v2 for a gtx 560-ti multigpu config. They give better headroom as 560 is power hungry.
> 
> So if user wants to add another 560 hawk, 750w will prove advantageous here.
> 
> ...



^^ thanks - the mobo price was posted by Tenida and when I take a look at the featurs and price I can't resist to suggest this one 



Tenida said:


> I am just giving a Rig based on MSI z68 motherboard under 75K.
> @Topgear-1) I have first given T650  V2 but everyone is saying to consider Tx750V2 for future upgrade needs specially  SLI of Gtx560Ti Hawk.
> 
> 2)And about the motherboard GD65 build quality is better than GD55 also i am giving a config for Rs70k rig that's why good stable motherboard is essential.Gd65 performs quite well than his younger brother.
> ...



^^ yep, GD65 should be better as it's priced higher and has a higher number and I suggested as I've personally listened to those speakers but I got your point anyway 

BTW, here's some of *analysis on 2x MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK and corsair TX650v2* :

Acc to the guru3d Guys Power Consumption of MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK is
Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 213 Watts
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review

Stock GTX 560 Ti Load Power Consumption Crysis ( Whole System ) : 317
Stock GTX 560 Ti Load Power Consumption Furmark ( Whole System ) : 352

CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3.33GHz
Motherboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme

AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560 Ti: Upsetting The $250 Market

Intel Core i7 2600K Load Power Consumption ( Whole System ) : 128W
When OCed 4.4 Ghz the Power Consiumption Incresed by only 25W
So an Oced core i7 2600k @ 4.4 Ghz consumes ( Whole System ) : 153W

Intel Core i7 975 ( 4cores ) @ 3.33 Load Power Consumption Crysis ( Whole System ) : 174

AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested

*Calculation and Summary :*

Now We can say that the load power consumption of both core i7 920 @ 3.33 Ghz and core i7 975 @ 3.33 Ghz is somewaht similar hich is 174W and this is overall System Power Consumption without GPU.

Now for 2x MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK ( Full System Power Consumption Under Load ) :

174+2x213 = core i7 920 @ 3.33 Ghz (Used on Anadtech's Stock GTX 560 Ti review ) + 2x MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK = 600W

153W+2x213 = core i7 920 @ 3.33 Ghz (Used on Anadtech's Stock GTX 560 Ti review ) + 2x MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK = 579W if non OCed 2600K then it will be 25W less

Now corsair TX650v2 can deliver 53A on +12V which is 636W and still we will have 10% additional room if we use a OCed core i7 2600k @ 4.4 Ghz with 2x GTX 560 Ti Hawk.

*Another Interesting thing* I've noticed is a stock GTX 560 Ti consumes ~169W but 2x stock GTX 560 Ti @ SLI consumes ~298W - so SLI does not doubles the power consumption and if this is true *2x GTX 560 Ti Hawk might consume ~386W and with a i7 2600k at 4.4 Ghz it would be 539W*

GeForce GTX 560 Ti review
GeForce GTX 560 Ti SLI review

Also note that Games generally do not consume 100% cpu and gpu power all the time so the real power consumption will be less than that for sure.

Guys post your thoughts


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

@tenida
1. Ur rig is 73.4k and mine 70.3k 
2. Please mention ram price source
3. why 560ti hawk when 6950 cfx = 570 sli.
4. Tx850 is just 700 bucks more than tx750. Its always good to have higher wattage psu. Its futureproof.
5. Where is Dell ST2220L for 8k.
6. What are the extra features of 690 adv over lian li.
7. Is g400 available in India.
8. This is general pc guide. Kolkata guys can be suggested accordingly in their own threads.

I will see those msi mobo reviews now


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Actually for fullhd, 560-ti sli is sufficient and almost near to 6950cfx. 6950cfx shines at higher resolutions and we barely suggest 2560x1600 monitors cause they are very expensive. Hawk is almost a gtx 570 most of the times.

So 560-ti hawk sli is not a bad option at all. Besides 3k can be saved opting for 560-ti hawk sli.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

^for full hd even 6850 is sufficient.

And mention proof of 560ti sli almost near.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

@Jaskanwar-Now Lets compare Mine given rig with you.*I am not saying your config is bad but its needs some improvement.*
*Motherboard*-MSI Z68A-GD65 over Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
1)Full-ATX Board or m-Atx in Gigabyte
2Military Class II for The perfect trinity of quality, stability and efficiency all exist at one mainboard.
3)Hi-c CAP-8X lifespan over solid Capacitor.
4)Click bios is better in MSI
5)THX TruStudio PRO over Realtek ALC889 
6)3TB+ Infinity-- All the latest 3TB hard drivers on the market can be supported
- Make the 3TB hard drive as boot disk when installing a 64-bit operating system
7)APS (Active Phase Switching)-Active Phase Switching, APS, technology is an intelligent design that helps to save energy on MSI’s mainboards
8)This board looks better
 than gigabyte one.Looks matters for user who has transparent side windows.
9)MSI motherboard serviced by MSI India.Gigabyte is now serviced by ACCEL Frontline which is not good.Seagate also serviced by this company and many guys in our forum has experience it.After sales service as important as buying a new product.

*Memory*-G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM  over G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 
1) 8GB dual channel DDR3 1600MHz 1.5V ram will give better performance than 4GB anyday.Nowadays more ram is better for power hungry games and multi-threaded application.

*GPU*- 
1)Whats wrong with MSI GTX560Ti Hawk over MSI HD 6950 TF III?
2)MSI GTX560Ti Hawk-Costs Rs 14750/- and MSI HD 6950 TF III costs over Rs 16K
3)We can also use Hawk in Sli to gain extra performance.
4)If you use 6950 in CFX mode it will generate more heat than GTX560Ti.
5)Buddy compare product with same price bracket.Not with 6950 with 570.Compare 6970 with 570 or GTx 560Ti with 6950.

*DVD RW*
If we are spending to buy any system component every bucks is important.
1)Asus DVD RW over LG DVD RW- I am using Asus Dvd rw from 2007 with any problem but Tkin has purchased about 5 DVD rw including LG and Samsung.Finally he bought ASUS and he is happy with it.Many of my friend also complain about faulty LG RW.It lasts about 1 year or so.

*PSU-*
What you will get by spending extra 700 bucks for Tx850 over TX750?If you say it is always better to have higher wattage PSU.Why not you choose Tx950 V2 is only 800 more than TX850.
For Gtx560Ti Hawk SLi power comsumption is only 213X2 Watts as said by Topgear.So TX750 will do good.


*Cabinet-*
Coolermaster 690II Advanced over 	Lian Li Lancool K58W
1) Lian Li Lancool is not available throughout the country.And not all user are go for online purchase.Also shipping cost a lot for weighty cabinet.
2)Lian case looks very ugly.
3)All blacks interior was not there
4)Doesn't have  1.8" & 2.5" HDD and SSD adapter whreas CM 690II plus has this facility forget about advanced model
5)Cm 690II advanced has  VGA card bracket 
6)Build quality is better in Cm case.
7)Has provision to install *10 case Fans
8)Screw less mechanism is better in Cm 690II advanced
9)You can even remove the HDD cage to install GFX card like MSI 580 Lighting in Cm 690II Advanced.
10)Normal screw is used in Add-on card slot which is better than modern mechanism  to tighten heavy card like GTX580.
11)Side intake fan is there in Cm 690II advanced.Which is very important for cooling card like HD 6950.Its not there in Lian.
So CM 690II advanced is better over Lian-Li Lancool K58W.


Monitor -
LCD has CCFL(Cold cathode fluorescent lamps) back lights.The immediate advantages of repalacing CCFL with LEd is a slimmer profile of monitor and also the power circuity  can be kept in the power brick which can be attached separetely to the monitors unlike CCFL-backlit LCD monitor.
So Led monitor will be better choice.

Dell ST 2220L priced at Rs 8.75k but it will decreased a bit after few months.  

Keyboard and Mouse-

1)I know Logitech G400 is still not available in Indian Market but still MX518 is there to fulfill our needs.G400 will available after MX518 becomes out of stock.
2)You can't compare with  Microsoft Sidewinder X4+Logitech G400 or MX18 with Razer cyclosa bundle.Razer provides 1year warranty whereas Logitech gives 3 years and Microsoft gives 2 years warranty.
3)Backlighting with three illumination levels plus “off.”  is there in  Microsoft Sidewinder X4 where as backlighting is not there in Cyclosa bundle keyboard.


I think in general pc guide kolkata peoples are also included.In most of the states Rashi Peripheral is not good.That's why i am avoiding Rashi distributed product.So spending extra 3K makes more sense.



Jaskanwar Singh said:



			^for full hd even 6850 is sufficient.

And mention proof of 560ti sli almost near.
		
Click to expand...


If 6850 is sufficient in Fullhd why you have bought Sapphire HD6950 1Gb.And why others purchasing  GTX580 or HD 6970?*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:
			
		

> And why others purchasing GTX580 or HD 6970?



Well according to my logic,
MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition	costs Rs.9800 (1st page PC buying guide)
and a GTX 580 costs around Rs.26000(again source is same)

So doesnt the 580 cost approx 3 times more than the 6850  ?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^You overlooked what i am trying to say.
I am saying if 6850 is sufficient for FullHD resolution then why everybody buying high end Gpu.Its not justified after seeing jassy's statement


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^for full hd even 6850 is sufficient.
> 
> And mention proof of 560ti sli almost near.



Check *this*.

If msi 560-ti twin frozr II/OC sli can perform close to a 6950cfx in fullhd, 560-ti hawk sli will come even closer.

Simple analogy.

I completely agree with tenida regarding gigabyte after sales service. Accel frontline offers cr@p service even worse than rashi kolkata. They delayed my rams for 4 months and when i threatened to sue them in consumer court, they gave my rams back.

Msi's service is much better. In my place, its *smartlink* and they replace the board within 10 days max.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

^^Yes that's what i am trying to say.And i am not a Fanboy of any brands.I am just saying the product that gives better after sales is always better.Corsair,Logitech by Neoteric,Microsoft,MSi,Aditya Infotech,Kaizen gives great after sales service In India.One user in other forum got New Corsair HX650*(check this for prof)* in exchange of faulty 2years old HX620 in 2days by Kaizen.So he got new product that's called aftersales support.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ I completely agree whereas Rashi gives worst after sell service in India at least for XFX gpus. and another thing is HD 6950 CFX is better than GTX 570 SLi though in single GTX 570 is faster.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ I completely agree whereas Rashi gives worst after sell service in India at least for XFX gpus. and another thing is HD 6950 CFX is better than GTX 570 SLi though in single GTX 570 is faster.



6950CFX better doesn't means it will give higher performance than GTx570Sli.
Compare 6950Cfx with GTX560Ti sli.Gtx560Ti hawk will give good competition for 6950CFX at more cooler temperature


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ I completely agree whereas Rashi gives worst after sell service in India at least for XFX gpus. and another thing is HD 6950 CFX is better than GTX 570 SLi though in single GTX 570 is faster.



570 sli performs faster than 6950cfx at fullhd. Only at higher resolutions like 2560 x1600 and multimonitor setups , 6950cfx edges past only because of higher vram.

Gtx 570 is severely limited by its paltry 1.25gb vram.

Check *this*.- courtesy tomshardware.

This was tested using old drivers. The new 275.33 whql and above have greatly increased scaling and aa performance in nvidia 5 series gpu's.

The latest amd 11.6 whql drivers sees more performance increase in the barts architecture cards. Cayman's doesn't get that much boost but performance has improved nevertheless.

*HEY GUYS CHECK THIS OUT*!!!!!

*Msi GTX 560-ti twin frozr II/OC @ 10.7K in smcinternational.*

Holy cow! That's a huge price drop.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Ohh man i have purchased at Rs 15k.How can they give such a low price??   

Then my 70k rig will include this card


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Cabinet-*
> Coolermaster 690II Advanced over 	Lian Li Lancool K58W
> 1) Lian Li Lancool is not available throughout the country.And not all user are go for online purchase.Also shipping cost a lot for weighty cabinet.
> 2)Lian case looks very ugly.
> ...


*


Let me do some corrections :-

2) Not really. Its more or less looks same to 690II. Height is little less than 690II, so that might be something to consider.

4) No need for adapters, you can straightaway install four 2.5" disks in the HDD trays.

6) Have you tested both the cases? I doubt so.

7) Provision of more fans doesn't necessarily means better cooling. The positioning of the fans are more important. The 4 fans in the K58W do the job nicely. Check this:-

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

and this:-

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

8) Exactly opposite. You can build your whole system without the need for screw driver in case of K58W. And this includes motherboard and graphics card and PSU also apart from OD and HDDs. And these are not just gimmicks, I know. 

9) In case of K58W you don't need to remove the HDD cage, you can straightaway install a GFX card up to 440mm length!!!

10) Lian-Li's tool less mechanism for PCI slots work like a charm, and one of the best, if not the very best.

11) Side intake fan also increases the dust accumulation inside the case although it do cool the graphics card better. CM doesn't have any dust filters for the side panel fans, so that's a negative. Also please check the links I posted above. You don't necessarily need a side-panel fan to cool the graphics card. A front intake fan and perforated PCI slot covers will do the job nicely. CM, sadly lacks any vents on its PCI slot covers. I am using both a Lian-Li case and a 6950, that too a Sapphire one. The temps of the card remain normal and doesn't change much if I keep the side panel open.

To cut a long story short, both the cases match evenly. You have some positives and negatives for both. And there's no clear winner. But as you have rightly stated, availability of Lian-Li cases is an issue. So we can recommend both.*


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Rate this config*
> *Intel Core i5 2500k*-                                        10500
> *MSI Z68A-GD 65(B3)ATX*-                                  10600
> *G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM* -             3500
> ...



Now see this  With rocking price of MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2011)

SMC is getting very low these days.  not bad for us!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

The price of gtx 560-ti twin frozr II has made cards like 6850 & 6870 meaningless. Now if they too get a price drop, then expect some serious upgrades from buyers all around.

But 10.7k is a serious price drop. Totally unexpected.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 16, 2011)

erm the price makes me wonder wether its ti or just 560 gtx , must be a wrong name maybe.

if its ti thats verygood.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Its Ti. If you see carefully, the earlier price written was 13.7k. AND THEY SAY *" YOU SAVE 3000". * The non-ti was 12k afair but that is not in the list now.

They got new stock with reduced prices as earlier, there was no stock of nvidia based msi cards. Even hawk is not there in their list. Maybe it too will also get a price drop.


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2011)

I has this experience with SMC when I ordered a SMPS only to be mailed that the price was wrongly quoted in the website and with a request to re-order with the updated (ie increased) price. After getting the same response after 3 consecutive orders, I have since dumped them.

This price seems highly unlikely. Someone can order to confirm.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ But this seems highly likely to me. It could be a misprint but they cannot strikeout the original price in fluke. Still someone should confirm this. If true, then this card will be very very hard to beat especially at this price.

My brother in pune ordered lots of stuff from smc sucessfully and they exactly quoted the web prices and gave special shipping discount.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 16, 2011)

WTF  GTX 560 Ti only 10K???? what............is that a joke?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Jaskanwar-Now Lets compare Mine given rig with you.*I am not saying your config is bad but its needs some improvement.*
> *Motherboard*-MSI Z68A-GD65 over Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
> 1)Full-ATX Board or m-Atx in Gigabyte
> 2Military Class II for The perfect trinity of quality, stability and efficiency all exist at one mainboard.
> ...



1. GD65 is 1k higher.
2. gigabyte has ultra durable tech and all. 
but us buyers just need performance and features.
3. gigabyte also supports 3TB+ HDD.
4. go through this list for gigabyte features -
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 (rev. 1.0)

anyways mention a review please or anything proving its oc capability, sata, usb performance etc. in a p67 comparison on tech report i think, msi one had slowest peripheral performance. 

on the gigabyte board ocn users have oced to 4.8ghz too. (dont remember that thread)



Tenida said:


> *Memory*-G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM  over G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL
> 1) 8GB dual channel DDR3 1600MHz 1.5V ram will give better performance than 4GB anyday.Nowadays more ram is better for power hungry games and multi-threaded application.



1. i asked from where is that price. 
2. now a days atleast games dont benefit from 8gb over 4gb. 8gb is useful for professional CAD, virtual machines. but i know 8gb is a futureproof thing.



Tenida said:


> *GPU*-
> 1)Whats wrong with MSI GTX560Ti Hawk over MSI HD 6950 TF III?
> 2)MSI GTX560Ti Hawk-Costs Rs 14750/- and MSI HD 6950 TF III costs over Rs 16K
> 3)We can also use Hawk in Sli to gain extra performance.
> ...



its simple, 6950 is better performer. 

dont speak without any sort of backup. 

see the idle and load temps here -
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review

now if a product performs better then who in this world made the rule of not comparing prices. 

6950 cfx performs better than 570 sli. check some reviews. do research.



Tenida said:


> *DVD RW*
> If we are spending to buy any system component every bucks is important.
> 1)Asus DVD RW over LG DVD RW- I am using Asus Dvd rw from 2007 with any problem but Tkin has purchased about 5 DVD rw including LG and Samsung.Finally he bought ASUS and he is happy with it.Many of my friend also complain about faulty LG RW.It lasts about 1 year or so.



mine lg is working from past 2 years.  



Tenida said:


> *PSU-*
> What you will get by spending extra 700 bucks for Tx850 over TX750?If you say it is always better to have higher wattage PSU.Why not you choose Tx950 V2 is only 800 more than TX850.
> For Gtx560Ti Hawk SLi power comsumption is only 213X2 Watts as said by Topgear.So TX750 will do good.



there is no TX950 V2 afaik. 

and about futureproof, a person wont be stuck with your 560 sli for whole of his life. 



Tenida said:


> *Cabinet-*
> Coolermaster 690II Advanced over 	Lian Li Lancool K58W
> 1) Lian Li Lancool is not available throughout the country.And not all user are go for online purchase.Also shipping cost a lot for weighty cabinet.
> *2)Lian case looks very ugly.
> ...


*

looks choice vary from person to person. i like the lian li cases.
and how can you say those comparisons without reviews. have you tested build quality.



Tenida said:



Monitor -
LCD has CCFL(Cold cathode fluorescent lamps) back lights.The immediate advantages of repalacing CCFL with LEd is a slimmer profile of monitor and also the power circuity  can be kept in the power brick which can be attached separetely to the monitors unlike CCFL-backlit LCD monitor.
So Led monitor will be better choice.

Dell ST 2220L priced at Rs 8.75k but it will decreased a bit after few months.

Click to expand...


shall i mention the price of 6950 as 10k. wont it also be decreased after few months 

and i have the ST2220L. let me mention it that its not as thin as you want it. my dad has LG lcds and they are same width wise.



Tenida said:



Keyboard and Mouse-

1)I know Logitech G400 is still not available in Indian Market but still MX518 is there to fulfill our needs.G400 will available after MX518 becomes out of stock.
2)You can't compare with  Microsoft Sidewinder X4+Logitech G400 or MX18 with Razer cyclosa bundle.Razer provides 1year warranty whereas Logitech gives 3 years and Microsoft gives 2 years warranty.
3)Backlighting with three illumination levels plus “off.”  is there in  Microsoft Sidewinder X4 where as backlighting is not there in Cyclosa bundle keyboard.
		
Click to expand...


everybody in India is not comfortable to spend hugely on these. i remember threads here. Razer bundle will satisfy most. 



Tenida said:



			I think in general pc guide kolkata peoples are also included.In most of the states Rashi Peripheral is not good.That's why i am avoiding Rashi distributed product.So spending extra 3K makes more sense.

If 6850 is sufficient in Fullhd why you have bought Sapphire HD6950 1Gb.And why others purchasing  GTX580 or HD 6970?
		
Click to expand...


mega mind has good experiance. 
and i clearly mentioned those who have problem with some products can start a new thread and we can suggest alternates. 

because of futureproofing. and 6950 cfx same way provides better futureproofing.*


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Hey *jas* did you check the price of msi 560-TI twin frozr II at smc? If its anywhere near true, then i guess its time to update our rigs in this guide.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Hey *jas* did you check the price of msi 560-TI twin frozr II at smc? If its anywhere near true, then i guess its time to update our rigs in this guide.



yeah its very good. 
i think its some offer or something. 560 ti at 10.7k is irresistible. 

someone confirm from smc please.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ I think fresh stock has arrived and that's why they were delaying your order cause they didn't have stock.

If you check their list, msi 560-ti hawk is no longer there. So i think that will also get a price revision. Never expected this sort of price reduction from nvidia cards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2011)

^ok i will ask them on Monday along with my cash deposit scanned copy mail


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 16, 2011)

My guess for the tasty price would be that the companies are trying to be more competitive here, especially in the mid-range (sub-15k) segment.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 16, 2011)

These arrived for evaluation!!
*i.imgur.com/wB8VA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/G2UP4.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty nice!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 1. GD65 is 1k higher.
> 2. gigabyte has ultra durable tech and all.
> but us buyers just need performance and features.
> 3. gigabyte also supports 3TB+ HDD.
> ...



1)Gigabyte is m-atx board.
2)The touch bios used in Gigabyte motherboard is not good enough if you compare with MSi click bios.
3)As GD65 doesn't have enough review that's why i  giving link related to GD80 to justified my point.Consider this review or wait for some GD65 reviews to come.GD80 is same board as GD65 with some additional features.
Look at this following review
*Sandy Bridge Power Consumption and temperatures*
DhryStone CPU test+Whetstone FPU+Queen CPU test 
CineBench 11.5+FryRender Test

4)It can be overclock I7 processor easily at 4.8Ghz Look here for prof
After ocing to 4.8Ghz 2600k they are getting better performance than Core i7 980X in 3D mark 06 Cpu score. 
5) Memory Test- MSi wins handsomely. 
6)Performance - Storage SSD SATA6G and USB 3.0

After looking to this review its really worth to spend extra 1k for GD65 over that gigabyte board.Its upon you to choose it or not.If you still argue i can't help.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 1. i asked from where is that price.
> 2. now a days atleast games dont benefit from 8gb over 4gb. 8gb is useful for professional CAD, virtual machines. but i know 8gb is a futureproof thing.



1)G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM is price at Rs 3350/- only at *Primeadbgb*.

2)How can you so sure about that one who buying a rig@70k will not use application like professional CAD, virtual machines? 
Buying 8Gb ram over 4GB @ Rs 3.35k makes more sense for future needs.





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> its simple, 6950 is better performer.
> 
> dont speak without any sort of backup.
> 
> ...


First of all don't speak like Fanboy.In every thread you are backing 6950 because you are having that card.
I am not speaking without any backup ok don't try to act smart always!!!
MSI R6950 TFIII>MSI GTX560Ti Hawk>MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC>Sapphire HD6950 1GB.
If you're saying 6950 is better GTX560Ti then why you are going for MSI GTx560Ti Hawk earlier? because its out of stock in SMC International.
You're suggesting others to buy Ati cards and how can you convinced yourself to buy  Nvidia cards for yourself(earlier)?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mine lg is working from past 2 years.


Newer LG drive is not good.Ask Tkin for further query.Asus DVD RW wins in longevity.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mine lg is working from past 2 years.


Newer LG drive is not good.Ask Tkin for further query.Asus DVD RW wins in longevity.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there is no TX950 V2 afaik.
> 
> and about futureproof, a person wont be stuck with _*your*_ 560 sli for whole of his life.



Why you are saying my 560Ti????
Also person *will not use Tx850 for ages*.So Tx750V2 will be enough for that rig.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Looks choice vary from person to person. i like the lian li cases.
> and how can you say those comparisons without reviews. have you tested build quality.


I know looks vary from person to person but liking of Cm690II Advanced is more than Lian K58.Check how many 690 case has been sold.

How can you say that i am saying that facts from nowhere??
I have read about the build quality from reviews.

When you suggest any product did you test yourself? For instance when you are suggesting 6950 over 560ti.Have you used both the product?I sure no.Then why you're suggesting?I have my MSI GTX560Ti TF II/oC with me and its really good that's why i am suggesting to buy GTX560Ti because its a good performer also its cooler also.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> everybody in India is not comfortable to spend hugely on these. i remember threads here. Razer bundle will satisfy most.


If the user is not like to spend huge amount orf keyboard/mouse then simple logitech desktop combo@500makes more sense than cyclosa bundle.Also it has 3years warranty.
I am against RAZER product for bad build quality.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mega mind has good experiance.
> and i clearly mentioned those who have problem with some products can start a new thread and we can suggest alternates.
> 
> because of futureproofing. and 6950 cfx same way provides better futureproofing.


Rashi Peripheral as a whole is bad in India.
MSI GTX560Ti Hawk SLI provides similar performance to 6950CFX.


*And if you want to still argue you can, but i will not reply to your post*


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

^^  sheesh one more baba in the making.

let the tx v2's go to hell  period glaciatech 950w for 6k 

by the  way the v2's are seasonic SS series rebranded.

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic SS-850AT 850W 80+ BRONZE Certified Power Supply

*techshop.in/store/seasonic-750w-s1...ion-power-supply-buy-online-india-p-5837.html

jas check this out even for techshop prices this is a great second best.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2011)

@ *Tenida* and *Jaskanwar Singh* - chill down guys and avoid personal insults at all cost.


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2011)

*Guys, please stop getting personal regarding this. We accept everyones useful inputs.*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

> there is no TX950 V2 afaik.



You are correct in saying V2, but the model came out along with the V2 TX series; the model uses the same tech as the other V2 models, which is why its a bronze cert PSU.

Enthusiast Seriesâ„¢ TX950 â€” 80 PLUSÂ® Bronze Certified Power Supply - Enthusiast Series - Non-Modular PSUs - Power Supplies


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> 1)Gigabyte is m-atx board.
> 2)The touch bios used in Gigabyte motherboard is not good enough if you compare with MSi click bios.
> 3)As GD65 doesn't have enough review that's why i  giving link related to GD80 to justified my point.Consider this review or wait for some GD65 reviews to come.GD80 is same board as GD65 with some additional features.
> Look at this following review
> ...



i will see them now.



> 1)G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXM is price at Rs 3350/- only at *Primeadbgb*.
> 
> 2)How can you so sure about that one who buying a rig@70k will not use application like professional CAD, virtual machines?
> Buying 8Gb ram over 4GB @ Rs 3.35k makes more sense for future needs.



well the title is - SUB 70k (Mid Range Gaming)
a person with specific needs can start his thread. 

but that price is too sweat. i will mention it. 



> First of all don't speak like Fanboy.In every thread you are backing 6950 because you are having that card.
> I am not speaking without any backup ok don't try to act smart always!!!
> MSI R6950 TFIII>*MSI GTX560Ti Hawk>MSI GTX560Ti TFII/OC>Sapphire HD6950 1GB.*
> If you're saying 6950 is better GTX560Ti then why you are going for MSI GTx560Ti Hawk earlier? because its out of stock in SMC International.
> You're suggesting others to buy Ati cards and how can you convinced yourself to buy  Nvidia cards for yourself(earlier)?



lol, what a reply i got. but shouldnt have expected nice replies from nvidia fanboys here. 

I backed 6950 from start because of its performance.

as for highlighted statement, i say prove it. justify it and post reviews. 
and whats a 6950 TFIII? its just a 50mhz overclocked 6950. 

i was getting 560 ti hawk (i mentioned it earlier in my thread) -
1. because i wanted a TFIII cooler as i liked it and i wanted to try physx
2. since it isnt available, i choose 6950 1gb as its performance is almost same.




> Why you are saying my 560Ti????
> Also person *will not use Tx850 for ages*.So Tx750V2 will be enough for that rig.



man try to understand a bit. he gets a sli rig and after new gpu releases he wants to upgrade to a powerful system. he wont have to upgrade his psu then as 850W is very futureproof.



> How can you say that i am saying that facts from nowhere??
> I have read about the build quality from reviews.



post those reviews.



> When you suggest any product did you test yourself? For instance when you are suggesting 6950 over 560ti.Have you used both the product?I sure no.Then why you're suggesting?I have my MSI GTX560Ti TF II/oC with me and its really good that's why i am suggesting to buy GTX560Ti because its a good performer also its cooler also.



lol you have a TX750, GTX580, HD6970 or those monitors or SLI system?

we see reviews. 



> If the user is not like to spend huge amount orf keyboard/mouse then simple logitech desktop combo@500makes more sense than cyclosa bundle.Also it has 3years warranty.
> *I am against RAZER product for bad build quality.*



research, do research. see reviews.

example of imperator -
Razer Imperator Gaming Mouse Review - Conclusion
build - 10/10




> MSI GTX560Ti Hawk SLI provides similar performance to 6950CFX.



you read reviews?



> *And if you want to still argue you can, but i will not reply to your post*



i will reply to each and every post that points at me.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ jassi jaisa koi nahin


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool down guys. 

Solve this: I am eying for Seagate ST31000524AS 1tb HDD. Are these OK? Might buy 2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> man try to understand a bit. he gets a sli rig and after new gpu releases he wants to upgrade to a powerful system. he wont have to upgrade his psu then as 850W is very futureproof.


 I have to completely agree with this 



			
				 Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> lol, what a reply i got. but shouldnt have expected nice replies from nvidia fanboys here.


 I dont think anyone is any fanboy here.Every one has their own preferences so they back certain brands, etc



Also this is a good discussion I found- GTX 560 Ti SLI vs Crossfire 6950 vs Crossfire 6970 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

> 6950 and 6970 can overclock too. They will beat the 560 Ti SOC on average when overclocked as well.



Got it.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> as for highlighted statement, i say prove it. justify it and post reviews.
> and whats a 6950 TFIII? its just a 50mhz overclocked 6950.
> 
> i was getting 560 ti hawk (i mentioned it earlier in my thread) -
> ...



@Jas, 560ti TFII > 6950 TFII...

*Here s the proof*


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Now i will reply only one thing to *Jaskanwar* if look at my previous post i am not pointing anything to you!!! You are just saying my given rig is not better than you.You can say that its need improvement but as whole you are saying its not needed.Don't think of yourself someone like extragenius

Hahahah you can argue because you will never take any others suggestion.You are also ATI HD saphhire Fanboy MR.


Why you are saying i don't read reviews.....your overconfidence is showing here.

I am not brand fanboy like you.
I suggest to others Ati AMD card also...but you just suggesting AMD ATI nor Nvidia hahhaha............because you are true fanboy am not


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Jas, 560ti TFII > 6950 TFII...
> 
> *Here s the proof*



ok first see the games they use. mafia II, batman aa, lost planet etc. all nvidia biased. 560 ti hawk will ofcourse perform better in them.

where are taxing unbiased games like metro, crysis etc?

and now what will you say about these -
Introduction - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
a *stock* 6950 is beating it in 3 out of 5 games.

Introduction - GIGABYTE GTX 560 Ti OC Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
a stock 6950 is beating a 560 oced to 900mhz in all games. 

check out these and compare -
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC review

check this -
in metro, crysis 6950 *stock* equals 560 ti tfII. they almost equal.
MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozer II review



Tenida said:


> Now i will reply only one thing to *Jaskanwar* if look at my previous post i am not pointing anything to you!!! You are just saying my given rig is not better than you.You can say that its need improvement but as whole you are saying its not needed.Don't think of yourself someone like extragenius
> 
> Hahahah you can argue because you will never take any others suggestion.You are also ATI HD saphhire Fanboy MR.
> 
> ...



arrey instead of putting out anger justify your points. 

and about suggestions go through some threads first.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

^^In the link i gave, 560ti TFII beats 6950 TFII in 7/8 games..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey *megamind *stop giving link jaskanwar about any GTX560Ti he will argue till the end for ATI AMD cards becasue he is true fanboy


----------



## pratik03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Could anyone tell me where I can get 	Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H for Rs 4000/- ?


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

@Tenida u started it this isnt a discussion thread man. its a community service ,an initiative to help people make right choices.

@all Please keep this thread stripped of arguments , as heated discussions bloat the thread and newcomers may be put of too.

when a doubt or question arise over the debated config well sought it out at time . ok tenida?
so do not point fingers that you or you there are wrong right of the bat.

i believe all here are educated  young men and gentlemen, so lets behave like those.

the case has been put in grave and is taboo to talk over now.

@AMD radeon the 6000 series are damned good products seriously , we havent been given this privilage of suggesting  ever before.so we are overly excited none our fanboys. it just excessive praise as we are kinda surprised woah man how did AMD pull this off.
thats all about and many trusted benchmarking and tech sites have given thumbs up in their reviews,

fact of the matter 6000 radeons are good enough to be suggested more than nvidia this time around.

i hope you see my point there are no qualms about 500 geforce being any less but for a change we are patting AMD's back as well.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> arrey instead of putting out anger justify your points.
> 
> and about suggestions go through some threads first.



I have justified enough in my previous post.You will never understand my point of view.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> arrey instead of putting out anger justify your points.
> 
> and about suggestions go through some threads first.



Its not anger buddy.I have justified enough in my previous post.You will never understand my point of view.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

In the end, The 560ti beats 6950 in 3/6 games n vice versa... So its better to compare the prices as they are almost similar in performance...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^In the link i gave, 560ti TFII beats 6950 TFII in 7/8 games..



did you read my post.



Tenida said:


> Hey *megamind *stop giving link jaskanwar about any GTX560Ti he will argue till the end for ATI AMD cards becasue he is true fanboy



dont spam


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @Tenida u started it this isnt a discussion thread man. its a community service ,an initiative to help people make right choices.
> 
> @all Please keep this thread stripped of arguments , as heated discussions bloat the thread and newcomers may be put of too.
> 
> ...


Ok. Lets finish it


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

ok guys, lets end this war. We are all friends here, help & share each other knowledge to buy optimum product. May be some of us are Nvidia fan boy & some are AMD & some are neutral but it doesn't mean we should fight each other about what is good or what is not. Don't do anything stupid here like you guys are doing. Come one guys, we all are grown up, now if you guys fight & behave like a child then it's a matter of big shame. Fighting doesn't solve anything but makes it more critical. So, just forget it and maintain peace & dignity.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> In the end, The 560ti beats 6950 in 3/6 games n vice versa... So its better to compare the prices as they are almost similar in performance...



the thing is 6950 is running at stock in almost every review. 

but yes 10.7k is hard to beat. i will confirm with smc tomorrow.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

@ jaskanwar- I am not spamming


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

Basically HD 6950> GTX 560 Ti, but every manufacturer made some custom gpu with custom cooler & raise the clock speed for better performance. This custom gpus are very hard to judge cause those custom gpus have their own pricing according to ther build quality.

AnandTech - Bench - GPU11


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> did you read my post.
> the thing is 6950 is running at stock in almost every review.



Yes ofcourse... So *Here*, *560ti TFII beats 6950TFII* in 7/8 games & in *here*, 560ti TFII beats 6950 2GB(stock) in 4/6 games...

Also in *AA n AF* dept. 560Ti rules...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @Tenida u started it this isnt a discussion thread man. its a community service ,an initiative to help people make right choices.



I am not discussing off topic discussion here.I know what thread it is!!! Don't point to me always


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

^^tch tch  tum dono sudhroge nahin na , shameful.

this is somewhat another reason i wanted these technologies developed here , any engineers or people who can create such hardware and people willing to put in money.
or you are just an enthusiast who want to commercially make indian graphic cards pm me with some plan of action.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

Arguing over HD 6950 and GTX 560 Ti is like arguing over HD 6970 and GTX 570.

You cant go wrong with either product.

Before I got this setup i was contemplating GTX 570 3-way and HD 6970 3-way.

Then I decided that two GTX 580s would be the better deal, considering that 3-way has bad scaling in 60% of the games.3GB VRAM was just a sweetener lol.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I am not discussing off topic discussion here.I know what thread it is!!! Don't point to me always



then why havent we had arguements stretched so long ever before in the 42 pages of this thread?

aapki baat galat nahin par tarika thoda rookha tha.
thats all.

interjections ko calmly handle kiya kijiye.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^In the link i gave, 560ti TFII beats 6950 TFII in 7/8 games..



Where from you count that? I got 4-4 at the highest settings they tested, ie, 25x16 res. And they didn't post the stock result at High quality AF/AA tests to get a fair comparison.

And tell me seriously, do more people play HAWX2 and LP2 than Crysis 2, Metro 2033 etc.?



Extreme Gamer said:


> Arguing over HD 6950 and GTX 560 Ti is like arguing over HD 6970 and GTX 570.
> 
> You cant go wrong with either product.
> 
> ...




Agreed. Everything depends exactly how much you want to spend.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

aby geek said:


> then why havent we had arguements stretched so long ever before in the 42 pages of this thread?
> 
> aapki baat galat nahin par tarika thoda rookha tha.
> thats all.
> ...



mere bhai eske baad ar jagra nahin hoga....peace


----------



## vickybat (Jul 17, 2011)

Right now there's no denying the pure value of MSI GTX 560-TWIN FROZR II.

 At 10.7k, its value has simply gone sky high. Even if a stock 69501gb equals its performance, msi 560-ti will be suggested hands-down cause of its performance at a much lower pricepoint now.

Even 6870 & 6850 are meaningless to purchase now.

About *HARDOCP*, I think their reviews should be taken with a truckload of salt.

Why? Check these-

*Hardocp*- crysis2 dx11

*Tomshardware*- crysis2 dx11

*Guru3d* - crysis2 dx11

After reading all three, any reader will come to one conclusion i.e:

*Hardocp are a bunch of biased reviewers.* They forced me to think this after reading their review on crysis2. Everybit of that article is false right from the installation till the end. Toms & guru3d are in total contradiction and in reality, they are true as tested by millions of gamers.


----------



## Skud (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys please check this:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...ng-advice-thread-kolkata-168.html#post1452428

And answer this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...ng-advice-thread-kolkata-168.html#post1453516


Don't want to make a separate thread for this.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

If you both want to argue, please do it via IM (not PM, unless mod/admins approve it ofc).

lets keep this thread clean.Whoever manages to convince the other tell us in this thread and his suggestion will be used in the respective price range being argued over.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

@tenida  ye hui na baat 

@EG and skud  haan yehin main kehna chah raha tha you cant go wrong with any of them. thanks for the words.

you wont go wrong unless someone is making games to take revenge on the gpu manufacturer and wants the cards to fail big time. and even then its not entirely possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Where from you count that? I got 4-4 at the highest settings they tested, ie, 25x16 res. And they didn't post the stock result at High quality AF/AA tests to get a fair comparison.


Do v use/ suggest 25x16 res.??? We (95%) of us here are at 1080p...



Skud said:


> And tell me seriously, do more people play HAWX2 and LP2 than Crysis 2, Metro 2033 etc.?


I myself, n a bunch of my friends are crazy for HAWX 2..
Also the talk here s abt the GPUs n not the games...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

@vickybat: Guru3D is only good for a read of the in depth benchmarks. Do not take their conclusion with any value. In their hands I have not seen one product get a negative review.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Yes ofcourse... So *Here*, *560ti TFII beats 6950TFII* in 7/8 games & in *here*, 560ti TFII beats 6950 2GB(stock) in 4/6 games...
> 
> Also in *AA n AF* dept. 560Ti rules...



ok first see the games they use in tweaktown. mafia II, batman aa, lost planet etc. all nvidia biased. 560 ti hawk will ofcourse perform better in them.

and about guru3d look again, 6950 is winning in 4/7 games. and read my other links too. 

about aa this time amd's aa performance is better. check out analysis by hardocp. their gaming reviews approach is best. 

oh look what i find -
Is tweaktown Bias toward Nvidia? - Overclockers UK Forums
TweakTown accused of EXTREME bias to wards Nvidia with latest GTS450 review...
thats why i say follow sites like toms hardware, anandtech, guru3d, hardocp etc.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

Guy!! No hindi please?


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2011)

Continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/143901-pc-buying-guide-july-2011-a.html


----------

